# FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert (Stand Februar 2005)



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Community,

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch den Schreiber des Grafikkartenkaufsammelthreads: mich  . Aus Hingabe zur Pflicht, den Thread aktuell zu halten, schreib ich den Beratungsthread nochmal komplett neu, orientierend am Vorgänger. Die Version auf meinem Webspace (im alten Thread verlinkt) braucht ihr erstmal nicht beachten, hier steht viel Wissenswertes aktueller drin, auch über das Problem der Entscheidung hinweg, ein paar nützliche Tipps oder Hinweise zu Treibern, Stabilität und Spielen.

*Wichtig: Stand Februar 2005*

Es hat sich einiges getan seit den letzten 6 Monaten, was Grafikkarten angeht, aber nicht nur da, sondern, ein halbes Dutzend Sockel, Prozessoren, Kerne und Mainbaordchipsätze sind rausgekommen, bei den Pixelrechnern ist es nur halb so schwierig durchzublicken.

Natürlich soll es hier weiterhin primär um das Entscheiden der/des richtigen Grafikkarte/-chips gehen. Deshalb gehts auch nun wieder nach folgenden Schritten:

*1.) Wo steht meine aktuelle Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu anderen?
2.) Lohnt es sich, eine (die) neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen?
3.) Ist diese Grafikkarte überhaupt das richitge für mich, sodass ich nicht unnötig Geld rauswerfe?
4.) Welche Grafikkarte soll es nun tatsächlich werden?
+ Ein paar weiteren Infos.*


*1.) Wo steht meine aktuelle Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu anderen?*
Immer gut zu wissen, besonders, wenn man sich nicht so viel mit Grafikkarten (das Wort hängt mir inzwischen aus dem Halse raus) abgibt, wo die Karte leistungsmäßig steht.

Da mir in der letzten Tabelle ein paar Patzer passiert sind, versuch ich, sie nun hier richtiger und aktualisierter aufzulisten.

Wichtige Anmerkungen zur der Liste:
_- Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.
- Diese Liste habe ich aus Benchmarks aus Zeitungen und aus dem Forum zusammengesammelt, nach dem Stand Februar 2005)
- Aufgrund der Marktsituation sind nur die großen Firmen ATi und Nvidia zu finden, da der Rest uninteressant ist (später mehr).
- Die Liste sollte sich nach Mittelwerten aus Direct3D 8 und 9, sowie OpenGL ergeben.
- Entscheiden ist 1024x768 ohne AA & AF, sollte es unentschieden sein, entscheidet die bessere Leistung bei höherer Auflösung/Kantenglättung/Texturschärfung.
- Unterscheiden sich Karten extrem zwischen Normal und Qualität voneinander, so sind sie mit "++ [Grafikchip]" gekennzeichnet, d.h. da sind sie im Q.-Modus schneller als der angegebene Grafikchip (was aber auch abweichen kann).
- Chips, die für PCIe x16 und AGP 8x existieren, sind in den meisten Fällen performancemäßig identisch.
- SLI ist hier nicht aufgeführt, da die Benchmarks zu sehr, von Spiel zu Spiel, auseinander liegen.
_


Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra Extreme (450 MHz Chip)
Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra 
ATi Radeon X850 XT-PE (++ Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra)
ATi Radeon X850 XT (++ Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra)
ATi Radeon X800 XT
Nvidia Geforce 6800 GT
ATi Radeon X800 XL (++ Nvidia Geforce 6800 GT)
ATi Radeon X850 Pro
ATi Radeon X800 Pro
_---------------------------------^^ High-End-Karten ^^--------------------------------------_
ASUS V9999 GT (GF6800GT mit ... )
Nvidia Geforce 6800
ATi Radeon X800
ATi Radeon X700 XT
Nvidia Geforce FX 5950 Ultra
ATi Radeon 9800 XT
Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT
ATi Radeon X700 Pro
ATi Radeon 9800 XXL
Nvidia Geforce 6800 LE
Nvidia Geforce X800 SE
Nvidia Geforce FX 5900 Ultra
ATi Radeon 9800 Pro
ATi Radeon 9800 SE mit aktiviertem Mod
_----------------------------------^^ Mainstreamgrafikkarten ^^-------------------------_
Nvidia Geforce PCX 5950
ATi Radeon 9800 XL
Nvidia Geforce FX 5900
ATi Radeon 9800
ATi Radeon 9700 Pro
Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra
Nvidia Geforce FX 5800
Nvidia Geforce FX 5900 XT/SE 
Nvidia Geforce PCX 5900
Nvidia Geforce 6600
_--------------------------------^^ Nicht-allzu-teure-Karten ^^----------------------------_
ATi Radeon 9700
ATi Radeon X600 XT
ATi Radeon 9600 XT
ATi Radeon 9500 Pro
ATi Radeon X600 Pro
ATi Radeon 9600 Pro
Nvidia Geforce FX 5700 Ultra
Nvidia Geforce Ti 4600
Nvidia Geforce 6200
_-------------------------------^^ Noch-gute-Karten ^^-------------------------------------_
Nvidia Geforce Ti 4400
Nvidia Geforce FX 5600 Ultra
Nvidia Geforce FX 5700
Nvidia Geforce Ti 4200
ATi Radeon 9600
Nvidia Geforce FX 5700 LE/VE
Nvidia Geforce FX 5600
Nvidia Geforce 3 Ti 500
_-------------------------------^^ Low-End-Karten ^^--------------------------------_
Nvidia Geforce 6200 TC (16-64 MB; 32-64 bit)
ATi Radeon 9550
ATi Radeon 8500
ATi Radeon 9500
Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 Ultra
Nvidia Geforce FX 5600 XT/LE
ATi Radeon 9600 SE/LE
ATi Radeon X300
Nvidia Geforce 3 Ti 200 
Nvidia Geforce FX 5500
ATi Radeon 9200
ATi Radeon 9000 Pro
Nvidia Geforce PCX 5300
ATi Radeon X300 SE
ATi Radeon 9100
ATi Radeon 9000
Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
ATi Radeon 9200 SE  
ATi Radeon 9000 SE/LE
Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 4000
_----HW PS 1.1 Grenze - GF4MX und GF6200TC besitzen keinen adäquaten VS----_
Nvidia Geforce 2 Ti/Pro/Ultra/GTS
ATi Radeon 7500
Nvidia Geforce 4 MX (420/440(480SE)/460(480))
Nvidia Geforce 2 MX (200/400)
ATi Radeon 7200
Nvidia Geforce 256 SDR/DDR
ATi Radeon 7000
Nvidia Riva TNT2 M64
_------------------------------------^^ Officekarten ^^---------------------------------------_

Insbesondere im oberen Grafikkartenbereich hat sich mächtig was getan, insbesondere bei ATi, die mit beinahe einem Dutzend schneller bis sehr schneller neuer Chips anwandern, zum Leiden des Käufers, der sich mit nur fast gleichnamigen Chips und Abkürzungen herumschlagen muss.

_Was ist denn nun mit anderen Herstellern?_
Nicht viel. Da ATi und Nvidia die einzigen Hersteller sind, die Grafikchips in größeren Mengen für Spieler herstellen, die zudem stabil, vernünftig und nicht an Kinderkrankheiten leiden, sollte man als Spieler sich nur auf diese beiden Marken konzentrieren. 
Die XGI Volari V8 hat zwar nette technische Daten für nicht viel Geld, hat aber Probleme, mit vielen Spielen vernünftig, wenn überhaupt, zu laufen, hat Darstellungsfehler, keine Kantenglättung (stattdessen den Kopfschmerz-Blur-Effekt) und ist zudem nicht wirklich schnell.
S3 bietet mit dem Deltachrome auch eine günstige Karte, die technisch nicht ganz so notleidet, wie die Volari, hat jedoch Performanceschwierigkeiten und läuft auch nicht mit jedem Spiel (schnell).
Andere (Marken-)Chips wie der Intel i915G, ATi Radeon IGP xxx oder VIA KM sind onboard Grafikchips, die in der Northbridge des Mainbaordes sitzen und für Spieler nicht geeignet sind, wenn ja, dann bitte nur mit Aufrüstmöglichkeit à la PCIe oder AGP Slot.
Insbesondere bei AMD64 Boards sollte man auf onboard GPUs verzichten, denn der Prozessor wird durch den integrierten Speichercontroller, von dem der onboard-Grafikchip lebt und Speicher bezieht, stark beeinträchtigt.
Also, alles, was nicht den Namen "ATi Radeon" oder "Nvidia Geforce" trägt und keine ausnehmbare Karte ist, nicht in den PC lassen, wenn er zum Spielen da sein soll, vielleicht siehts in Zukunft ja anders aus, wer weiß.

Also stehen sie auch nicht in der Liste, sollte jemand trotzdem einen non-ATi/Nvidia Chip besitzen und spielen wollen, dann MUSS aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

*2.) Lohnt es sich, eine (die) neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen?*
Nun weiß man, wo der eigene Pixelerzeuger im Vergleich zu anderen sitzt, sodass man weiter denken muss.

_a) Ist der Leistungssprung der betrachteten Karte dem eigenen Ermessen nach groß genug, dass sich eine neue lohnt?
b) Wann werde ich nach dieser Aufrüstung evtl. die nächste durchführen bzw. wann kommt ein neuer PC?
c) Wann wird eine weitere Aufrüstung unumgänglich/fällig sein?_

_a) Ist der Leistungssprung der betrachteten Karte dem eigenen Ermessen nach groß genug, dass sich eine neue lohnt?_
Wenn die Spiele nur noch kriechen, das Wasser nicht mehr so schön aussieht, wie in den Spielezeitschriften oder bei Freunden, dann sollte man sich langsam Gedanken machen, den PC ein wenig aufzupäppeln, in den meisten Fällen sorgt eine Grafikkarte für den nötigen Leistungsschub. Es sollte jedem Recht kommen, wenn man sich eine Grafikkarte kauft, die auch wirklich dann "was bringt". Damit sich eine Aufrüstung lohnt, sollte die Leistung mindestens um den Faktor 1,6 steigen (als Mittelwert in Benchmarks), umso mehr, desto besser, je nach Geld, was man dann später ausgeben will (ich weiß noch, wie ich gestaunt habe, als ich meine GF2 gegen eine Rad. 9600 Pro getauscht habe, der Tausch gegen eine GF6600GT dagegen war nicht so berauschend... Ihr versteht, was ich meine.).


_b) - Wann werde ich nach dieser Aufrüstung evtl. die nächste durchführen bzw. wann kommt ein neuer PC?_
Manche geben gerne 500 € für eine Grafikkarte aus, haben 2 Jahre was davon und geben wieder 500€ aus usw... Das wäre die eine Möglichkeit, die andere, alle 1-1,5 Jahre eine Grafikkarte für 200-250 € zu kaufen. Egal, was man macht, man sollte immer im klaren sein, wie lange man die Grafikkarte behalten will, wenn man sie kauft, bevor sie abgelöst wird.
Wer länger keine neue haben will, der sollte sich eine schnellere und meist teurere zulegen, wer mal hin und wieder eine kauft, dem reichen Karten aus dem Bereich Mainstream aus.

_c) Wann wird eine weitere Aufrüstung unumgänglich/fällig sein?_
Diese Frage ist eigentlich nicht so ganz gültig, eigentlich nur aktuell, zur Zeit des Umbruches von AGP auf PCIe. Wenn man Besitzer eines Sockel A/478 CPUs ist, dann sollte man sich fragen, ob es sich lohnt, eine ganz tolle Grafikkarte zu kaufen, wo vielleicht demnächst ein neuer Prozessor fällig ist. Und ein Sockel 754/939/775 ohne PCIe...? Das wäre auch nicht die beste Wahl, sehr zukunftssicher ist das nicht, wenn man irgendwann wieder mal eine Grafikkarte dazustecken will, aber aktuelle Grafikkarten nur noch im PCIe x16 Format zu haben sind, dann wäre eine neue Grafikkarte und ein Mainboard fällig, also auch höhere Kosten.
Wer einen Sockel 754/939/775 dagegen schon besitzt, allerdings mit AGP 8x noch drauf, der sollte sich eine schnelle Grafikkarte reinstecken, damit er möglichst noch lange etwas davon hat, ohne umzurüsten.

Ich tippe, das von heute an noch ein Jahr lang die Grafikkarten für AGP 8x teils rauskommen werden, garantieren kann ich nichts.


----------



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

*3.) Ist diese Grafikkarte überhaupt das richitge für mich, sodass ich nicht unnötig Geld rauswerfe?*
Nun reden wir die ganze Zeit von schnellen und ordentlichen Grafikkarten, aber woher soll man wissen, welche Grafikkarten die Ansprüche erfüllt.

_a) Eis! Mit Sahne?
b) Will ich übertakten/modden?
c) Hersteller, Lautstärke, Kühlung, Softwarepaket und Stromverbrauch_

_a) Eis! Mit Sahne?_
Das man was von einer gekauften Grafikkarte erwarten kann, ist selbstverständlich, nur wieviel will man? Den einen reicht es, wenn man das inzwischen verstaubte Spiel nun endlich flüssig spielen kann, weniger wichtig, wie schön es aussieht, die anderen sind nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, nehmen was sie kriegen, und wieder andere wollen sowohl ruckelfreien Bildaufbau und so schön wie möglich verpackte Pixelblöcke. Je nach dem, mit wieviel man zurecht kommt, sind die Grafikkarten im Bereich 100-130 €, 190-240€ und >350€ geeignet.

Inzwischen ist Kantenglättung nichts besonderes mehr, genau wie ansiotrope Texturfiletrung, weshalb diese Methoden oft benutzt werden, wenn das Spielmenü bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht ist. Da die Grafikchips und Spiele immer besser damit zurecht kommen, ist das Zuschalten von AA & AF nicht so performancefressend. Nun muss man selber entscheiden,
reicht eine Auflösung von 1024x768 mit mittleren Details (oder niedrigere Auslösung mit höheren Einstellungen) für aktuelle Spiele aus, dann kann man in den Bereich 100-130 € bedenkenlos zugreifen, ALLERDINGS halten diese Grafikkarten auch nicht ewig dieses Niveau und sinken auch ab in der Leistung. Wer das nicht will, der solle lieber 40-50 € mehr in eine bessere investieren. 
Wenn man sich mit Auflösungen >1024x768 beschäftigen will, oder gerne mal 2x Kantenglättung und 4:1 Texturfilter einsetzt, der liegt mit den 200€ Karten nicht verkehrt, hier sollte man auch etwas länger auf einem hohen Darstellungsmodus bleiben können.
Ist einem das immer noch nicht genug, was ich persönlich nur sehr schwer nachvollziehen kann, dann sollte man die Moneten für eine High-End Grafikkarte ausgeben, die aktuell eigentlich alles auch auf sehr hohen Einstellungen ordentlich meistert, Zukunftssorgen braucht man keine haben.

_b) Will ich übertakten/modden_
Übertakten ist eine gute Methode, mit der man, ein wenig Sorgsamkeit und Glück vorrausgesetzt, bei nicht allzu hoher Investition adäquate Leistung zu bekommen, wie man sie bei teureren Karten findet. Ich halte davon garnichts, weshalb ich keine Tipps zum Übertakten geben kann (rein aus mangelndem Wissen/Erfahrung).
Da gibts nun zwei Möglichkeiten, gratis Performance zu bekommen, was aber Karten- bzw. Chipabhängig ist. Die eine ist das Übertakten, das bloße Hochsetzen des VPU oder VRAM-Taktes, das andere wäre, das Modden, wo man stillgelegte Pipelines oder Speicheranbindungen freilegt.
Aktuell macht z.B. die Geforce 6800 LE die Runde, bei der man zu 50%iger Chance doppelt so viele Pipelines freischalten kann und die Grafikkarte in den High-End Bereich katapultiert.
Das ganze ist natürlich nicht ohne Risiken und Nebenwirkungen verbunden, die das System ruinieren können, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Zum einen haben die Taktfrequenzen auch ihre Grenzen, bei Überschreitung können Bildfehler, Abstürze oder Einfrierer die Folge sein, zum anderen verkürzt sich die Lebenserwartung bei konstatem Betrieb (aufgrund steigender Temparatur) auf höherer Frequenz, undzwar nicht wenig (gut, dass man für sowas Bekannte hat *g*), im schlimmsten Fall kann es soweit kommen, dass die Komponente einen dauerhaften Schaden bekommt, und Garantie (bzw. Gewährleistung) ist in so einem Falle nicht mehr drin. Ausnahmen gibt es manchmal, wenn der Hersteller eine Übertaktung bis zum einem gewissen Takt gestattet und selber Herstellergarantie übernimmt.
Ist man trotzdem fest davon entschlossen, sollte man einige Maßnahmen vornehmen, z.B. schauen, wie heiß die Karte im voreingestellten Takt wird, ob ein neuer, bessere Kühler draufsoll (Garantie geht da auch flöten), evtl. ein paar RAM Kühler nötig sind oder vielleicht ein bis zwei Gehäuselüfter.

Ein paar Hersteller wie Gainward bringen oft höhergetaktete Grafikkarten auf den Markt, die wiederum aber teurer sind.

_c) Hersteller, Lautstärke, Kühlung, Softwarepaket und Stromverbrauch_
Fast schwerer als die Auswahl des Chips ist die Entscheidung für den richtigen Verbauer. Modelle mit gleichem Chip und gleichem Takt sind performancemäßig identisch. Allerdings gibts auch Hersteller, die vielleich 50 MHz +/- vom Takt abweichen, sodass die Karte entsprechend schneller/langsamer läuft, was hilfreich wäre, in Erfahrung zu bringen. Wem es vollkommen egal sein sollte, was er nun für ne Karte bekommt, der sollte einfach nach dem Preis ausgehen.
Da wären aber noch andere Faktoren, wie z.B. Zusatzfeatures wie TV-In, Spielepakete oder Lautstärke der Kühlung, wobei letzteres eigentlich wenig mit dem Preis zu tun hat. Wer halt ein TV-In sucht, der muss sich entsprechende Modelle rauspicken, wenn Entscheidungsnot besteht und dann entscheiden vielleicht die beigelegten Spiele.
Einen Punkt, der mit vorallem sehr wichtig ist, für den ich auch gerne 20€ mehr ausgebe, ist ein leiser Lüfter. Je nach Karte und Hersteller bewegt sich die Lautstärke meist zwischen 0,2 und 4,0 Sone, also von unhörbar bis Fön auf unterer Stufe. Ist die Priorität der Lautstärke wichtig, so sollte man sich z.B. in Zeitungen wie der PC Games Hardware erkundigen oder hier nachfragen.
Der Kühler hat aber auch ne Funktion, die Grafikkarte zu kühlen (stell sich das einer vor). In der Regel sind die Kühlungen so konzipiert, dass sie den Chip ausreichend kühlen, also im Normalfall nicht die Überhitzung eintreten sollte. Je nach Kühlung und Chip gehen die Temparaturen von 35-80° Celsius. Wenns doch mal heiß wird, dann sollte durch Gehäuselüfter oder offenes Gehäuse Abhilfe geschaffen werden oder ein anderer Kühler für die Karte besorgt werden.
Kritisch ist teils bei High-End Grafikkarten, dass deren Kühlung so groß ist, dass sie den PCI Steckplatz unter dem PCIe/AGP Slot wegnimmt.
Das ist inzwischen eigentlich auch normal: Die Boards brauchen nen weiteren Stromanschluss direkt vom Netzteil. Ab Radeon 9500 Pro (ausgenommen die 96er Serie) und Geforce FX 5700, zumindest bei AGP Platinen, wird ein Stromanschluss in Form eines 4 pin Netzteilstromkabels gebraucht, bei PCIe Karten ist es nicht so wild, wegen der besseren Stromversorgung über den Slot werden erst bei den oberen Karten Stromanschlüsse benötigt, die aber einen 6 pin Stromstecker benötigen, für den es Adapter geben sollte, wenn so ein Ding nicht am Netzteil vorhanden sein sollte (ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher). Je nach Chip wird somit mehr oder weniger Strom verbraucht bzw. benötigt. 
Je nach PC Zusammenstellung wird für AGP Karten ohne Stromanschluss ein Netzteil mit 230 Watt, besser mehr, mit 11A auf der +12V Leitung empfohlen, für AGP Karten mit einem Stromanschluss 270 Watt mit 15A, besser mehr auf der +12V Leitung, für AGP Karten mit 2 Stromanschlüssen (GF6800 GT, XGI) sollten es schon 350W mit 19A, besser mehr, auf der +12V Leitung sein. Da sich jedes Netzteilmodell als unterschiedlich stark abweichend von den Angaben erweisen kann und es schwache 500W und starke 350W Netzteile gibt, ist es nur schwer, konkrete Angaben machen zu können.


----------



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

*4.) Welche Grafikkarte soll es nun tatsächlich werden?*
Wir haben zwar schon die Preisklassen näher bestimmt, aber immer noch keine richtigen Tipps gegeben.

*Wichtig: Stand Februar/2005*

GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 100 €:

AGP: ATi Radeon 9600 Pro oder Nvidia Geforce FX 5700 VE/LE

Kommentar:
Wie schon oben in der Liste zu sehen, wirklich gut sind diese Grafikkarten nicht mehr. Die Radeon 9600 Pro ist für den gleichen Preis jedoch wesentlich besser, weshalb ich empfehle diese für unter 100€ zu nehmen.

PCIe: Nvidia Geforce PCX 5900 oder ATi Radeon X600 Pro

Kommentar:
Hier siehts es auch nicht viel besser aus, Nvidia bietet vernünftig einzig die spärlich zu findende PCX 5900 an, die vielleicht ein klein wenig besser ist, als die ebenfalls teils 100 € zu bekommene X600 Pro.

GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 150 €:

AGP: Nvidia Geforce 6600 oder ATi Radeon 9600 XT

Kommentar:
Auch noch nicht so viel stärker gibt es hier die Geforce 6600 oder 9600 XT. Die Geforce 6600 ist ein wenig schneller und besitzt die neure Technologie, weshalb ich zur letzteren rate.

PCIe: ATi Radeon X600 XT oder Nvidia Geforce 6600

Kommentar:
Siehe zu AGP, nur X600 XT für 9600 XT einsetzen.

GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 200 €:

AGP: ATi Radeon 9800 Pro oder Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT

Kommentar: 
In diesem Preisbereich gibts von ATi eigentlich bis jetzt "nur" die Radeon 9800 Pro zu finden, Nvidia bietet die schnellere und modernere Geforce 6600 GT an. Allerdings sind die 6600GT Modelle unter 200€ oft Bulkversionen (ohne Zusatzkrams). Gerüchten zurfolge soll die Radeon X800, die ein paar Prozent schneller als die 6600GT ist, sich auch irgendwann hier ansiedeln, dazu weiß ich aber nicht viel.

PCIe: Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT oder ATi Radeon X700 Pro

Kommentar:
Die X700 Pro ist größtenteils ein paar Prozent langsamer als die Geforce 6600 GT, welche zudem mit neuerer Technologie glänzt. Die X800 ist noch ein paar Euro von diesem Bereich entfernt.

GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 250 €:

AGP: ATi Radeon 9800 Pro oder Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT

PCIe: Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT oder ATi Radeon X700 Pro

Kommentar: 
Hier steht das gleiche, wie in der 200 € Sektion, mit der Ausnahme, dass die GF6600GT Modelle hier keine Bulkware sein sollten.


Kleiner Geforce 6600 GT Exkurs:



> *Geforce 6600 GT* - 18.01.05
> Da in letzter Zeit die Nachfrage nach Geforce 6600 GT Karten in diesem Forum stark gesteigen ist (aufgrund des günstigen Preises von ca. 220 €), nochmal für alle:
> 
> Die Geforce 6600 GT gibt es für AGP 8x und PCIe x16, der Standardchiptakt liegt bei 500 MHz (je nach Hersteller auch bis zu 550 MHz), der Standardspeichertakt des GDDR3 Speichers liegt bei 450 MHz (je nach Hersteller bis zu 575 MHz). Der Speicher bei den GT Modellen ist 128 MB groß und die Zugriffszeit variiert je nach Hersteller von 1,6 bis 2 Nanosekunden. Die Karte hat 8 Pixelpipelines, 3 Vertexpipelines, D3D 9.0c Hardwaresupport (Shader Version 3.0) und braucht bei der AGP 8x Version einen Stromanschluss (Netzteil je nach System ab 300 Watt (15+A auf der 12V Leitung) und aufwärts nötig; Netzteilabhängig).
> ...




GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 300 €:

AGP: Nvidia Geforce 6800 

Kommentar:
Bis 300 € findet man die Geforce 6800, die von der Leistung nicht mehr so weit von der 6800 GT ist. Sollte die X800 für AGP rauskommen, liegt diese bestimmt gleich auf mit der Karte.

PCIe: ATi Radeon X800 oder Nvidia Geforce 6800

Kommentar:
Siehe AGP, mit dem Unterschied, dass es die X800 für PCIe schon gibt.

GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 450 €:

PCIe: Nvidia Geforce 6800GT oder ATi Radeon X800XL

AGP: Nvidia Geforce 6800GT oder ATi Radeon X800 Pro

Die Karten sind schon High-End Bereich, die Geforce 6800GT sollte mit den anderen beiden Grafikchips etwa gleich aufliegen, die X800XL, bis jetzt nur für PCIe erhältlich ist ein paar Punkte besser als eine X800 Pro.

HIGH-END GRAFIKKARTEN

AGP: ATi Radeon X800 XT oder Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra

PCIe: Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra oder ATi Radeon X850 XT

Ich habe mir mal verkniffen, die PE Versionen aufzulisten, denn deren Unterschied zu den nicht XT Versionen befindet sich gerade so in der Messgenauigkeit. Beide Karten sind die Crème de la Crème zur Zeit, die Geforce 6800 Ultra ist die technisch fortschrittlicherere, die X800/X850 XT Modelle sind dagegen bei Qualitätseinstellungen besser. Ich selber würde z.Z Nvidia nehmen.


----------



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

*Andere, interessante Themen*

_128 MB RAM - Wie lange noch?_
Inzwischen existieren immer mehr Boards mit 256 MB RAM, 128 MB sind aber genauso zu finden. Aktuell bringt das garnichts, insbesondere nicht bei Grafikkarten der unteren Kategorie, im Gegenteil (jetzt nur auf die Low-End-Karten bezogen), oft ist der Speicher ein wenig niedriger getaktet, sodass die Karte auch lahmer läuft.
Wie gesagt, zur Zeit bringt das garnichts, selbst Doom 3 profitiert davon in keinster Weise.
Zukünftig könnte es bei immer mehr höher aufgelösteren Texturen aber schon von Vorteil sein, mehr Speicher zu besitzen. Wer jetzt aber eine Grafikkarte mit 128 MB kauft, das ist auch kein Beinbruch, evtl. müsste man die Auflösung herunterstellen, wenns wirklich im nächsten Jahr eintreffen sollte, dass 128 MB nicht mehr ausreichen.

_Nvidia soll gerade bessere Technologie haben, was ist damit?_
Ja, das stimmt, aktuelle NV4x Karten haben technisch mehr neues drauf als ihre ATi R4xx Kollegen. Das Hauptmerkmal, das jedem sofort in den Mund fällt, ist Nvidias Shader Modell 3 Tauglichkeit, die, einfach erzählt, einiges dazubringt, das Bild schöner aussehen zu lassen, denn die Shader werden präziser, es lassen sich mehr Anweisungen schneller ausführen. ATi hat mit den Shader Modell 2.0b auch eine neuere Version herausgebracht, mit der man eigentlich auch in der Lage sein sollte, den 3ern durch ein wenig andere Errechnungswege nachzukommen. Ein weiteres dickes Plus für Nvidia ist der HDR Support. Man kann aktuell schon bei Far Cry sehen, wie nützlich der Rendermodus sein kann, wenn man auf Blendeffekte und Kontrast steht. Mit einer ATi kann man vergleichbare Effekte zwar darstellen, da handelt es sich aber nicht um HDR (Die Performance kann dadurch auf 1/3 absinken! AA ist bei Aktivierung nicht nutzbar.). Abgesehen von vielen kleinen Neuigkeiten auf beiden Seiten stellt Nvidia eine neue Technologie für Videos zur Verfügung _Pure Video_, bei der der Chip fleißig mithilft, HDTV-aufgelöste MPEG2 und WMV Videos zu dekodieren, was bei anderen Chips aufgrund der hohen Rechenlast problematisch wird.

_SLI - Was ist das und lohnt sichs?_
Nun hat Nvidia mit dem Nforce4 SLI Chipsatz auch einen erschwinglichen, guten Chipsatz für AMD64 Systeme entwickelt, der es möglich macht, 2 SLI (scalable link interface) taugliche Nvidia PCI Express Grafikkarten zum Kooperieren zu bewegen. Das heißt nicht, dass sich die Leistung doppelt, im Gegenteil, eine Garantie, dass Spiele dadurch schneller laufen, gibt es (noch) nicht.

Man braucht dazu ein SLI taugliches Mainboard (für Intel sollten auch irgendwann entsprechende Boards auftauchen), zwei Karten der Geforce 6600 oder 6800 Reihe, aus Kompatiblitätsgründen werden nur gleicher Hersteller und gleiches Modell empfohlen.
Zwei Karten heißen natürlich auch mehr Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und evtl. Lautstärke.
So braucht man für 2 6600 GTs man schon ein 350 Watt Netzteil mit 17A auf +12V, für 2 6800 GTs 400W mit 21A und für zwei Geforce 6800 Ultra 480Watt mit 25A.
Ein paar Gehäuselüfter zur Senkung der Temparatur, die durch zwei Karten ansteigt, sind auch nicht verkehrt.
Des weitern sollte man darauf achten, wie weit der Abstand zwischen den beiden PCIe Slots auf den Mainboards ist. 5 cm sind optimal, bei weniger wird es schwiwerig, zwei Karten mit großen Lüftern darein zu quetschen.
Mit einer Brücke werden die beiden Karten verbunden, das Mainboard muss auf SLI Betrieb umgestellt werden, ein neuer Treiber der Forceware 67er Reihe sollte auf dem Windows XP Betriebssystem installiert sein, im Treiber muss SLI aktiviert werden und es kann erst genutzt werden, wenn für entsprechende Anwendungen ein Profil existiert, das man inzwischen mit einem Tool selbst erstellen kann, ich weiß aber nicht wie gut das funktioniert.
2 Monitore können aber weiterhin nur benutzt werden, anstatt der sich anbietenden 4 DVI/VGA Ausgänge.

Nun zum Interessanten, der Performance, hier gehts kreuz und quer. Bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 ohne weitere Extras ist der Zuwachs nicht der Rede wert. Besserung ist erst bei höhreren Auflösungen + AA und AF sichtbar. Bei Doom 3 zum Beispiel bringt ein SLI System
bei fast jeder Karte 60-80% mehr Leistung, bei andere Spielen ist es nicht ganz so stark, aber doch im Plus von 20-70%. Spiele ohne SLI Support verlieren dagegen ein paar Punkte.

Meiner Meinung nach macht SLI bis weilen nur sehr wenig Sinn für normale Spieler. Sollte man aber unbedingt auf 1600x1200 mit 6x AA und 16:1 AF stehen, dann dürfte man in SLI eine Erlösung gefunden haben. Ansonsten lohnt sich das doppelte auszugeben für 2 Grafikkarten nicht ganz, dann kann man auch lieber eine für das gleiche Geld kaufen, die wahrscheinlich genauso schnell ist. Darin bietet sich aber wieder ein Vorteil, wenn man eine SLI Karte kauft, die irgendwann nicht mehr ausreicht, dann kann man eine zweite dazustecken. Dagegen spricht aber oft, dass unterschiedliche Karten sich nicht vertragen wollen.

Ich kann nur raten, erstmal bei einer Karte zu bleiben.

_Und was ist mit ATi?_
ATi PCIe Karten sind nicht SLI fähig. Stattdessen entwickelt Alienware zusammen mit ein paar Chipherstellern das "Dual Video Array System". Das funktioniert nicht sehr viel anders, soll mit SLI mithalten können und benötigt keine Brücke, weshalb es auch nicht ganz so wichtig ist, dass exakt die selben Karten verwendet werden. ATi soll zusammen mit ein paar anderen Herstellern dieses System (bei ATi wird es auch als ATi Multi Rendering (AMR) bezeichnet) nutzen können. VIA soll mit dem K8T890 bereits ein ARM fähigen Chip erschaffen haben, der 2 Grafikkarten (PCIe x16 und x4) verwendet, sodass ein Performancesprung ähnlich wie SLI entstehen soll. Auch ATi wird dafür kommend Mainboard Chips entwickeln.

Das System ist aber noch nicht final und Benchmarks existieren soweit auch keine zuverlässigen bis jetzt, aber es kann sich ja ändern.

_Neue Karte drin, nur Probleme_
Immer ärgerlich, wenn man sich ne neue, teure, gute Grafikkarte reinschraubt und feststellen muss, es klappt nicht so ganz, wie erwartet. Ich habe mal ein paar Ratschläge gesammelt, die oft weiterführen.

1.) Der Rechner bootet nicht
a) Wenn die Grafikkarte eine ATi ist, dann ist es unverzichtbar, dass das Stromkabel in der Karte steckt, sonst tut sich garnichts. Der Stabilität halber muss die Grafikkarte immer Extrastrom bekommen, sofern möglich.
b) Das Netzteil könnte zu schwach sein, schauen, ob das eigene stark genug ist und evtl. ein neues kaufen.

2.) Es kommt kein Bild
a) Das Monitorkabel auf den Kontakt überprüfen, zur Not den Anschluss wechseln. Geht das nicht, Karte umtauschen.
b) Im Falle eines Onboardgrafikchips diesen zuerst deaktivieren.
c) Siehe Punkt 1.

3.) Darstellungsfehler
a) Neusten Treiber installieren (bei Nvidia auch im Betatreiberbereich gucken).
b) Alten Treiber deinstallieren.
c) Nach Updates für das Spiel suchen.
d) Älteren Treiber verwenden.
e) Eventuelle Übertaktungen/Mods zurücknehmen.
f) Auf Überhitzung prüfen.
g) Im Falle von Nvdiakarten prüfen, ob Stromanschluss benutzt wird.
h) Siehe Punkt 1.
i) Geht es wirklich nicht, umtauschen.

4.) Performanceprobleme
a) Einstellungen im Spiel ändern.
b) Chipsatztreiber aktualisieren.
c) Siehe Punkt 3.
d) Geht es wirklich nicht, umtauschen.

5.) Falscher Takt
a) Beim Hersteller erkundigen.


So, das war Runde 2. Sollte hier irgendwas ganz falsch sein, sagt es bitte. Bei Fragen, Problemen oder ähnlichem könnt ihr hier fragen oder mir auch eine OMail schreiben.

Marscel


----------



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

*FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Leerpost für evtl. Nachträge aus Platzgründen. *Bitte hierdrauf nicht antworten, sondern auf einen darüber.*


----------



## UrmelMT (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 10.02.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> *Andere, interessante Themen*
> .......
> So, das war Runde 2. Sollte hier irgendwas ganz falsch sein, sagt es bitte. Bei Fragen, Problemen oder ähnlichem könnt ihr hier fragen oder mir auch eine OMail schreiben.
> 
> Marscel


Außer bei der X800 und X800XL da braucht man kein Stomkabel an der 
Grafikkarte, woher ich das weis hab selber ne X800XL und da gibt es
keinen Anschluß für ein Stomkabel!!!


----------



## Marscel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Muss so ne lange Quote sein?

Kann sein mit der X800XL, ich weiß ja nicht ganz genau, wie das von Karte zu Karte aussieht, besonders bei PCI Express. Ich hab ja auch hingeschrieben "...sofern möglich.".


----------



## UrmelMT (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 10.02.2005 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss so ne lange Quote sein?
> 
> Kann sein mit der X800XL, ich weiß ja nicht ganz genau, wie das von Karte zu Karte aussieht, besonders bei PCI Express. Ich hab ja auch hingeschrieben "...sofern möglich.".


Das kann nicht nur so sein das ist so!!!


----------



## Mahni (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Wie schon vorher hast du deinen Thread sehr gut gemeistert, allerdings finde ich nirgedwo ein Argument über die 9800 Pro , es steht nur die 6600GT im Vergleich zur 9800 Pro da: 
~ATI gibt im Bereich von 200€ nur die 9800 Pro an, Nvidia dagegen....

Aber du beschreibst die 9800 Pro gar nicht , wie sollen andere jetzt wissen ob sie immer noch sehr gut ist oder inzwischen schon schlechter geworden ist, im Stand August hast du ja die 9800 Pro hochgelobt, doch diesmal finde ich keine aussagekräftige Erklärung, aber ansonsten hast du eine gute Arbeit hingelegt, top!


----------



## Thomsn (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				UrmelMT am 10.02.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Außer bei der X800 und X800XL da braucht man kein Stomkabel an der
> Grafikkarte, woher ich das weis hab selber ne X800XL und da gibt es
> keinen Anschluß für ein Stomkabel!!!



Es gibt X800XL (PCIe) *sowohl* mit, *als auch* ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluß.

Gruß Thomsn


----------



## Chat1000 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

GRAFIKKARTEN BIS ca. 450 €:

PCIe: Nvidia Geforce 6800GT oder ATi Radeon X800XL

AGP: Nvidia Geforce 6800GT oder ATi Radeon X800 Pro



SErS

also Erstmal SUPER Thread    REspekt   

doch das ne X800XL in der Kategorie bis 450€ liegt glaub ich net so 

eine X800XL kostet von CluB 3D  *296€ * siehe hier http://www.norskit.de/shop/index.php

ansonsten gibs nichts zu bemengeln.   

Gruß SteVe


----------



## Marscel (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Dass ich die Radeon 9800 Pro nicht mehr richtig erwähnt habe, liegt daran, dass  die Geforce 6600 GT im besten Fall wirklich nur ne handvoll Euros von der Radeon 9800 Pro entfernt ist, zumal die Geforce schneller und technisch ein wenig weiter ist. Und an 10€ Differenz sollte kein Kauf scheitern.

Zum Zeipunkt des Suchens (vor einer Woche) befand sich X800XL noch zu 90% im Bereich von 400€, bestenfalls 370€. Da ich nicht bei geizahls.at etc. nach den günstigsten Angeboten suche, sondern immer nur einen Mittelwert nehme, befindet sich die Karte in diesem Bereich.


----------



## UrmelMT (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 12.02.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich die Radeon 9800 Pro nicht mehr richtig erwähnt habe, liegt daran, dass  die Geforce 6600 GT im besten Fall wirklich nur ne handvoll Euros von der Radeon 9800 Pro entfernt ist, zumal die Geforce schneller und technisch ein wenig weiter ist. Und an 10€ Differenz sollte kein Kauf scheitern.
> 
> Zum Zeipunkt des Suchens (vor einer Woche) befand sich X800XL noch zu 90% im Bereich von 400€, bestenfalls 370€. Da ich nicht bei geizahls.at etc. nach den günstigsten Angeboten suche, sondern immer nur einen Mittelwert nehme, befindet sich die Karte in diesem Bereich.


Also ich hab meine seit einer Woche und die hat 306€ gekostet
Und die 9800Pro kann man auch langsam außer bedracht ziehen da ihre
Produktion eingestellt wird.


----------



## Damaskus (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

naja, also ne x800xl kostet wirklich nur 290-330 euro, die shops, bei denen sie 400 oder mehr kostet, kann man dann wirklich vergessen.


----------



## hupe316 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo

Sind 2936 Punkte beim 3D Mark 2005 bei einem P4 2.8Ghz , 512Mb RAM und einer MSI NX6600GT VTD128 normal?


----------



## Chat1000 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				hupe316 am 19.02.2005 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Sind 2936 Punkte beim 3D Mark 2005 bei einem P4 2.8Ghz , 512Mb RAM und einer MSI NX6600GT VTD128 normal?




ja sind sie . Ne 6600Gt schafft im normalfall um die 3000 Punkte 

GreeZ STeVe


----------



## UrmelMT (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				hupe316 am 19.02.2005 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Sind 2936 Punkte beim 3D Mark 2005 bei einem P4 2.8Ghz , 512Mb RAM und einer MSI NX6600GT VTD128 normal?


Was hast du von einer Midrange-Karte erwartet um die 3000Pkt ist normal


----------



## wEEt (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Man, das war sicher ziemlich viel Arbeit. Danke für die Mühe, damit hilfst du vielen Usern. Die sollen auch endlich verdammt nochmal hier reingucken...


----------



## Marscel (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				wEEt am 23.02.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Man, das war sicher ziemlich viel Arbeit. Danke für die Mühe, damit hilfst du vielen Usern. Die sollen auch endlich verdammt nochmal hier reingucken...



Gleiche ich durch weniger Posten aus.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi, ich poste mal paar Links von Grafikkartentests.

X800 und X800 XL
Gigabyte GV-3D1


----------



## wEEt (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Qualität statt Quantität  Man hätte es IMO nicht besser machen können


----------



## sablotnik (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 10.02.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> *Andere, interessante Themen*
> _Neue Karte drin, nur Probleme_
> Bei Fragen, Problemen oder ähnlichem könnt ihr hier fragen...
> 
> Marscel



Hi.
Erstmal Danke für den sehr informativen Thread. Ich nehm` Dich beim Wort...
Ich habe mir eine Asus 6600 GT AGP zugelegt und kriege sie unter Windows 98 SE absolut nicht an´s laufen. (Die obligatorischen "wechsel auf XP, du Fossil"-Antworter können bitte ihre Finger von der Tastatur lassen). Das Problem ist, dass keiner der Treiber aus der 66.xx-Reihe unter den folgenden Bedingungen funktioniert:
Windows 98 SE (alle Treiber für die Komponenten aktuell)
AMD XP 3000+ (nonOC)
1024 MB Infineon
Asus A7N8X
Soundblater Live
380 W Tagan
Zum Betrieb der 6600 GT muss einer der 66er Treiber installiert sein, sonst wird die Karte nicht erkannt. Bei installiertem Treiber funktioniert aber DirectX 9 nicht (lt. Dxdiag), und zwar egal welche Karte ich drin habe (z. Zt. FX 5950 Ultra). Laut Verpackung ist die 6600 GT unter Win 98 lauffähig und bei Nvidia gibt´s für Win 98 den 66.94.
Aber laufen tut´s nicht. Enttäuschend...
Irgendwelche Ideen?
Danke schon mal.
sablotnik
(ach so: die Karte ist nicht defekt. Unter XP getestet)
P.S.: das Problem wurde auch schon im Nvidia-Forum angesprochen. Ich bin also nicht allein. Da wurde es aber generell unter den Tisch gekehrt. Nvidia muckt sich nicht...


----------



## Damaskus (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ich weiss nicht, ob's schon jemand gepostet hat, aber alternate hat wieder den "preis-leistungs sieger" im angebot (auch lieferbar):
http://www1.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?&artno=J9GV39&

Asus 6800gt mit 128mb speicher für 319euro. Takt: 350/700 (meine geht bis 430/920)
Wäre vllt. für einige ne überlegung wert, die ihr AGP-System nochmal aufrüsten wollen.


----------



## Harlekin (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 23.02.2005 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 23.02.2005 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm..
ja. ich muss schon mein respekt aussprechen!   

Was anderes: Warst du nichtmal zwischenzeitlich CC  :-o


----------



## Marscel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Harlekin am 25.02.2005 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was anderes: Warst du nichtmal zwischenzeitlich CC  :-o



35 Tage.

sablotnik, im Notfall musst du einfach hoffen, dass Nvidia noch einen Treiber für Windows 98SE herausbringt, der funktioniert. Ansonsten, hast du DirectX 9.0c drauf oder die vorherigen Treiber sauber deinstalliert? 

Da mir leider zu diesem Problem nichts bekannt ist, ausser das ich selber weiß, dass die Nvidia-Hardware auf meinem PC unter Windows 98SE nie richtig funktioniert hat und es mich nicht wundert.


----------



## McCready (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Gore
*
Verwarnung: (0
-----



Hi ich will dir einen guten Tipp geben:

Kauf dir die 6800Le von Asus (V9999Le)!!!! laclasse.gif

Schalte die Pipes mit dem RivaTuner frei, sodass du 16 Pipes hast. (Nur die teuren Karten um 400€ haben so viele)
Hier die Anleitung.

Allein die Pipes haben bei 3DMark05 1000 Punkte mehr gebracht. vorher ca. 2800 Points mit 8Pipes, jetzt mit 16 Pipes 3800 Points.
Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen. grinz.gif

Und nun kannst dich ans übertakten wagen:

Standart der Asus 6800Le ist 300/700 a
Habs mit übertakten auf 350/800 geschafft ohne Bildfehler und bei 3DMark05 auf kanpp 4000 Points geschafft. grinz.gif

Preis ca. 220€ hier

Das gute ist das du bei den Asus Karten die Garantie hast, dass du die Pipes freischalten kannst. Ich habe sie
und bin bis jetzt begeistert. Ich habe aus der LE eine GT gemacht. Alle meine Spiele Doom3 und Half Life 2 laufen perfekt
mit allen Details.





Hier eine Liste von verschiedenen Graphikkarten bei 3DMark05: (Die 6800 Le von Asus schlägt alle mit 4000 Points
und ist damit ein Preistipp. Sogar die 6600Gt auch wenn sie übertaktet wird hat die 6600Gt keine Chance)

hier laclasse.gif


----------



## Christian2510 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi.
Ein Freund hat ein Netzteil mit (so sagt er) 250W (10A) und nun wollte ich 
wissen, ob man da eine 9800 SE noch miteinbauen kann?


----------



## Marscel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Christian2510 am 26.02.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Ein Freund hat ein Netzteil mit (so sagt er) 250W (10A) und nun wollte ich
> wissen, ob man da eine 9800 SE noch miteinbauen kann?



Wenn er die nicht modden will, dann wird das sicherlich gehen, wenn da kein Intel EE oder andere stromfressenden Komponenten drin sind.

Erster Post mit Linux.


----------



## Christian2510 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 26.02.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 26.02.2005 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, eine 9800 Pro soll draus werden.


----------



## Marscel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Christian2510 am 26.02.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, eine 9800 Pro soll draus werden.



Dann könnte es sehr knapp werden oder je nach dem auch gar nicht laufen.


----------



## Damaskus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 26.02.2005 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 26.02.2005 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine 6800gt lief auch bei nem dell 250watt nt (mit p4 2,8 ghz). kann schon gehen.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Damaskus am 27.02.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 26.02.2005 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wattzahlen sind, aber nicht wichtig. Die Amperewerte sind wichtig.


----------



## Damaskus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 27.02.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Damaskus am 27.02.2005 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja schon klar, aber weil er oben geschrieben hat, dass er ein 250watt nt hat.
Also allein von der Wattzahl geht es, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## McCready (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich habe ein 250Watt Netzteil mit meiner gemoddeten 6800Le und alle läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Teslatier (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ok , dann frag ich mal hier: Kennt ihr eine (relativ) leise GF6800 Ultra auf PCI-Express-Basis?


----------



## Christian2510 (1. März 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Noch was: Wie siehts aus, wenn man an ein 200W/10A-Netzteil (1,7 GHz, 512 Mbyte-Ram, DVD-Brenner) noch eine Geforce 5700 ranhängt?


----------



## Marscel (2. März 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Christian2510 am 01.03.2005 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Wie siehts aus, wenn man an ein 200W/10A-Netzteil (1,7 GHz, 512 Mbyte-Ram, DVD-Brenner) noch eine Geforce 5700 ranhängt?



Dürfte funktionieren.

Ne leise PCI-E 6800 Ultra, da dürfte es eigentlich keine besonders leise geben, denn soweit ich weiß, verwenden alle den Nvidiakühler, der sich im Bereich von 3,6 Sone aufhält.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. März 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 10.02.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geforce 6600 GT gibt es für AGP 8x und PCIe x16, der Standardchiptakt liegt bei 500 MHz (je nach Hersteller auch bis zu 550 MHz), der Standardspeichertakt des GDDR3 Speichers liegt bei 450 MHz (je nach Hersteller bis zu 575 MHz). Der Speicher bei den GT Modellen ist 128 MB groß und die Zugriffszeit variiert je nach Hersteller von 1,6 bis 2 Nanosekunden. Die Karte hat 8 Pixelpipelines, 3 Vertexpipelines, D3D 9.0c Hardwaresupport (Shader Version 3.0) und braucht bei der AGP 8x Version einen Stromanschluss (Netzteil je nach System ab 300 Watt (15+A auf der 12V Leitung) und aufwärts nötig; Netzteilabhängig).


Ich hab mir eine 6600GT von Gainward zugelegt. Und habe nun eine Frage.
Wie kann man den festellen wieviel Pipelines laufen? Jedesmal wenn ich ShaderMark v2.0 starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

(HAL) Only power of two render targets supported on this device.
(HAL) CheckDeviceFormat(D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET, D3DRTYPE_TEXTURE, D3DFMT_R16F): 0 (req. 1)
(HAL) CheckDeviceFormat(0, D3DRTYPE_TEXTURE, D3DFMT_R16F): 0 (req. 1)
(HAL) CheckDeviceFormat(0, D3DRTYPE_VOLUMETEXTURE, D3DFMT_R16F): 0 (req. 1)

Meine Befürchtung ist das die Karte defekt ist und ich damit wieder Händler laufen darf.


----------



## Marscel (27. März 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				FlyKilla am 27.03.2005 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man den festellen wieviel Pipelines laufen?



Riva Tuner



> (HAL) Only power of two render targets supported on this device.
> (HAL) CheckDeviceFormat(D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET, D3DRTYPE_TEXTURE, D3DFMT_R16F): 0 (req. 1)
> (HAL) CheckDeviceFormat(0, D3DRTYPE_TEXTURE, D3DFMT_R16F): 0 (req. 1)
> (HAL) CheckDeviceFormat(0, D3DRTYPE_VOLUMETEXTURE, D3DFMT_R16F): 0 (req. 1)
> ...



Wenn eine Reinstallation von DirectX und dem Treiber nichts bringt, dann dürfte sie kaputt sein, denn wenn das Programm die D3D Schnittstelle nicht richtig ansprechen kann, dann heißt das nichts gutes.


----------



## Jan-AVTG (29. März 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ich hab da mal nen paar fragen. ich will mir nen neuen pc zusammenstellen und habe keinen bock mich von irgendwelchen läden verarschen zu lassen! aber mein problem ist, das ich so ziemlich null ahnung von hardware habe. ich hab mich zwar schon in 2-3 themen eingelesen, wollt aber lieber mal fragen...also:
1. die dümmste frage zuerst: in welchem thread sollte dieser post eigentlich geschrieben werden?
2. 6600GT (übertakten) oder X800 XL (normal) oder 6800 (normal)? ich will auf jeden fall OC vornehmen, da ich mich damit einigermaße auskenne, aber weiß nich, welche karte da zu empfehlen ist und ob ich mit der neuen (teureren) generation da besser fahre...
3. weitere fragen zu prozessor, MoBo, NT und (WICHTIG!) Wlan...


----------



## Marscel (29. März 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Jan-AVTG am 29.03.2005 02:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. die dümmste frage zuerst: in welchem thread sollte dieser post eigentlich geschrieben werden?



Kannste hier reinschreiben oder einen extra Thread aufmachen.



> 2. 6600GT (übertakten) oder X800 XL (normal) oder 6800 (normal)? ich will auf jeden fall OC vornehmen, da ich mich damit einigermaße auskenne, aber weiß nich, welche karte da zu empfehlen ist und ob ich mit der neuen (teureren) generation da besser fahre...



Ist zwar keine Übertakten, aber Modden: Du könntest dir eine Geforce 6800 LE kaufen für 180€ und mit Glück kannst du die Pipelinezahl höher als 8 setzen, womit sie dann auch einer schnelleren Geforce 6800 entspräche. Was andere Karten betrifft, kenn ich mich leider mit übertakten nicht aus.



> 3. weitere fragen zu prozessor, MoBo, NT und (WICHTIG!) Wlan...



Ich versteh zwar nicht ganz, was du damit meinst, aber die kannst du auch in den jeweiligen Foren posten.


----------



## gotteshandaka6800 (6. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Sehr guter Comment!
Mein einziger kritikpunkt ist das du gesagt hast 6800GT und X800Pro/XL seien gleich schnell. 
Leider stimmt das net ganz da die 6800GT schneller ist - siehe PCGH 05/05 Seite 36


----------



## SuicideVampire (6. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Was ich mal gut fände, wenn hintern den Grakas noch der Stromverbrauch stünde. In Zeiten ansteigender Stromkosten und quängelnder Eltern, sollte man dann doch mal darauf schauen, was denn so das geliebte Stück verbraucht.
Dann wären u.a. vielleicht  Neuinvestitionen in Sachen Nt erspart geblieben.
Nur mal so ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Marscel (6. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				gotteshandaka6800 am 06.04.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr guter Comment!
> Mein einziger kritikpunkt ist das du gesagt hast 6800GT und X800Pro/XL seien gleich schnell.
> Leider stimmt das net ganz da die 6800GT schneller ist - siehe PCGH 05/05 Seite 36



Die aktuelle Ausgabe habe ich leider (noch) nicht. Bei den Großteil der Benchmarks, die ich bis dato gesehen hab, waren die Dinger im Schnitt noch gleichauf, die ATi bei hohen Einstellungen oft schneller, dafür die Nvidia bei nicht so hohen. Ich werds mir aber mal anschauen.



> Was ich mal gut fände, wenn hintern den Grakas noch der Stromverbrauch stünde. In Zeiten ansteigender Stromkosten und quängelnder Eltern, sollte man dann doch mal darauf schauen, was denn so das geliebte Stück verbraucht.
> Dann wären u.a. vielleicht Neuinvestitionen in Sachen Nt erspart geblieben.
> Nur mal so ein Vorschlag.



Das mit dem Stromverbrauch ist schwer zu sagen, da er nicht nur von Chip zu Chip unterschiedlich ist, sondern auch teils von Hersteller zu Hersteller. Genauso ist es bei Netzteilen, die einen schaffens, die anderen nicht, obwohl deren Zahlen was anderes sagen.
Wenn du den PC nicht 24 Stunden angeschaltet hast und keinen stromfressenden PC hast, dann dürfte es eigenlich nicht so teuer werden. Wenn der PC pro Stunde 350W braucht, dann dürften alle 3 Stunden eine kWh verbraucht sein, welche zmd. hier zwischen 16 und 20 Cent kostet...


----------



## SchimonDerLuxxxx (12. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Alle reden davon, dass die ATI Radeon 9800 Serie ausstirbt.
Warum wird die Pro-Version dann im GraKa Vergleich der PCG 05/05 als etwa genauso gut angepriesen wie die GF 6600 GT, und die XT-Version sogar als besser?


----------



## Dimebag (12. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				SuicideVampire am 06.04.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mal gut fände, wenn hintern den Grakas noch der Stromverbrauch stünde. In Zeiten ansteigender Stromkosten und quängelnder Eltern, sollte man dann doch mal darauf schauen, was denn so das geliebte Stück verbraucht.
> Dann wären u.a. vielleicht  Neuinvestitionen in Sachen Nt erspart geblieben.
> Nur mal so ein Vorschlag.



Auch in Sachen Umweltfreundlichkeit wäre das eine Hilfe. Strom sparen ist ein Schritt, den jeder zu Hause tun kann, und dazu noch ein wichtiger.

mfg


----------



## Marscel (12. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				SchimonDerLuxxxx am 12.04.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle reden davon, dass die ATI Radeon 9800 Serie ausstirbt.
> Warum wird die Pro-Version dann im GraKa Vergleich der PCG 05/05 als etwa genauso gut angepriesen wie die GF 6600 GT, und die XT-Version sogar als besser?



Die Radeon 9800 Pro ist nicht merklich schlechter, manchmal sogar noch ein wenig besser, als eine Geforce 6600GT und eine Radeon 9800 XT ist oft, wenn auch nicht sehr viel, schneller als der geannte Nvidiachip.


----------



## pennybridge (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Nur mal so ein Kommentar von mir....
Wenn man nicht der absolute Pixelfanatiker ist, braucht man nicht so tief in die Tasche zu greifen....
Gut, das man mit einer Radeon 9200 SE bei MohPA nicht besonders weit kommt, dürfte logisch sein, aber ich hab im letzen Frühjahr noch mit meiner Radeon 9500 pro so manches LAN-Battle über Farcry erfolgreich bestritten, auch wenn die Grafik da natürlich nicht ganz so fett aussieht wie mit meiner jetzigen X800 XT aber es funktioniert auch mit etwas kleiner dimensionierten Grafik chips, wie man sieht....
Call of Duty funktionierte mit der 9500 pro auch ordentlich.
Das einzige was damit nicht ordentlich lief, war Medal of Honor, Allied Assault.... 
Keine Ahnung warum.

Welchen Tip ich echt nur geben kann ist, die Finger von der X800 SE zu lassen...
Sicher bringt sie schon halbwegs ordentlich Bilder auf den Bildschirm aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel.
Bevor man 300€ oder mehr für die Karte ausgibt, lieber eine ordentliche 9800 pro für knapp 200€ nehmen...
Ist meiner Meinung unwesentlich weniger Performance.
Abschließend:
Die Radeon 9800 pro ist immernoch eine klasse Grafikkarte, wer ein bisschen finanzstärker ist kann sich allerdings schon der X800er Serie bzw der Geforce 6800er Serie bedienen


----------



## Marscel (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				pennybridge am 14.04.2005 02:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so ein Kommentar von mir....
> Wenn man nicht der absolute Pixelfanatiker ist, braucht man nicht so tief in die Tasche zu greifen....



Da nimmst du mir die Worte aus dem Mund. Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die auf 1024x768 und max. Details aber ohne Kantenglättung und erweiterte Texturschärfung spielen, allerdings auch ein wenig aufwendigere Spiele wie Far Cry oder Doom 3. 
Wer wirklich nicht höher gehen will, für de reicht eine Geforce 6600GT mehr als aus für mindestens 1 - 1,5 Jahre. Eine Geforce 6800 GT oder X800 Pro braucht man so nicht wirklich.



> Welchen Tip ich echt nur geben kann ist, die Finger von der X800 SE zu lassen...



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was ATi und MSI sich dabei gedacht haben, die Karte beim Release für 390 € (!) zu verscherbeln zu wollen, wo die Karte doch locker von der 150 € günstigeren Geforce 6600GT überholt wird. Ich dachte aber, die Produktion sei Ende Febrauar wieder eingestellt worden.


----------



## BOB-TE-KING (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ist diese Karte eigentlich besser als die Asus V9999 GT/TD?

http://www.serhend.de/shop/pd1098369462.htm?categoryId=101


----------



## Marscel (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die mir bekannte Gamers Edition verfügt 500 MHz anstatt 350 MHz DDRAM Speichertakt, bei der von deinem Link ist das aber nicht der Fall (Beschreibung sieht aus wie von Alternate geklaut), weshalb die Karte, wenn die Spezifikationen stimmen, eigentlich genau gleich schnell sein dürfte oder wenn es sich um einen Fehler handelt, schneller sein dürfte (als die GT/TD).


----------



## BOB-TE-KING (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 14.04.2005 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die mir bekannte Gamers Edition verfügt 500 MHz anstatt 350 MHz DDRAM Speichertakt, bei der von deinem Link ist das aber nicht der Fall (Beschreibung sieht aus wie von Alternate geklaut), weshalb die Karte, wenn die Spezifikationen stimmen, eigentlich genau gleich schnell sein dürfte oder wenn es sich um einen Fehler handelt, schneller sein dürfte (als die GT/TD).



seit wann gibts denn ne Gamers Edition? Noch nix von gehört irgendwie...
Danke erst mal, hab gleich das nächste:
Anscheinend sind die beiden Karten die gleichen, sind aber  von der Bezeichnung völlig anders?! (Einmal V9999 GT/TD und die GE nochmal)
V9999GT/TD
http://shop.hoh.de/index.htm?hardware_grafikkarten_asus.htm?et_cid=10&et_lid=23
Asus V9999GE
http://www.serhend.de/shop/pd1098369462.htm?categoryId=101

Sinds nun die gleichen oder nicht?
(Ich komm bei dem MIst gar nicht mehr hinterher... einmal 3 monate nich aufpssen und schon hat man die überischt verloren


----------



## Marscel (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				BOB-TE-KING am 14.04.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann gibts denn ne Gamers Edition? Noch nix von gehört irgendwie...



Steht GE nicht für Gamers Edition?



> Sinds nun die gleichen oder nicht?



Die eine wird als 6800 (bzw. V9999 GE) und die andere als 6800GT (bzw. V9999 GT/TD)bezeichnet, aber die technischen Angaben stimmen überein (preislich auch), weshalb ich sagen würde, das sind dieselben.

Den richtigen Durchblick hab ich da aber auch nicht.


----------



## bierchen (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				BOB-TE-KING am 14.04.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 14.04.2005 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Folgendermaßen: die V999GE ist eine normale 6800. Die V999GT/TD ist aber eine Spezialversion: Spezial insofern, als zwar der 6800GT - Chip verwendet wird, aber auf einer Platine verbaut wird, wie sie normal nur die 6800er bekommen (d.h. sie hat weniger Lagen).
Ich denke auch, dass der angegebene Takt irgendwo falsch ist: die 6800 taktet normalerweise mit 300(325)MHz, die 6800Gt mit 350MHz.
Natürlich sollte die V999GT/TD etwas schneller sein als die andere.

Über diese Karte war mal ein Test in der PCGH. Vorsicht! Die soll sehr laut sein! Aber wen das nicht stört...


----------



## BOB-TE-KING (14. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 14.04.2005 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendermaßen: die V999GE ist eine normale 6800. Die V999GT/TD ist aber eine Spezialversion: Spezial insofern, als zwar der 6800GT - Chip verwendet wird, aber auf einer Platine verbaut wird, wie sie normal nur die 6800er bekommen (d.h. sie hat weniger Lagen).
> Ich denke auch, dass der angegebene Takt irgendwo falsch ist: die 6800 taktet normalerweise mit 300(325)MHz, die 6800Gt mit 350MHz.
> Natürlich sollte die V999GT/TD etwas schneller sein als die andere.
> 
> Über diese Karte war mal ein Test in der PCGH. Vorsicht! Die soll sehr laut sein! Aber wen das nicht stört...



Danke für die Info.   Habe gerade eben die v9999 gt/td gekauft, ich mag keine lauten karten, mein pc ist schon laut genug....



			
				Marscel am 14.04.2005 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> BOB-TE-KING am 14.04.2005 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch steht es, ich wusste nur nicht, dass es eine Gamers Edition gibt  

Danke an euch beiden, super Hilfe hier


----------



## benpicco (15. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich hab mal eine Frage:
Ich wollte mir endlich mal ne neue Garfikkarte kaufen, stehe jetzt aber vor der 

Entscheidung zwischen der Geforce 6200 und der Radeon 9600Pro. Naja, was könntet ihr mir da 

für mein System empfehlen? Ein Freund von mir hat mir zwar gesagt, das brächte nicht viel, 

wegen meiner CPU, aber ich finde, 2GHZ sind nicht gerade soo langsam, auch wenn der P4 

Willamette nur 8kb L1 und 256kb L2 Chache hat..
Aber ich glaube, zu einer Geforce 2 ist das sicher ne Verbesserung (700% bei Geforce, 860% 

bei radeon, bei UT2004 laut dem Rechner auf der PCGamesHardware DVD, bei CoD wärens mit der 

Radeon aber "nur" 309% Verbesserung, bei der Geforce 322% (beu UT ist die Verbesserung nur 

so groß weil es momentan wohl 5 fps wären...))
Aber die Geforce hat doch schon das Shadermodell 3.0, und wie es scheint, geht auf ihr 

NfsU2, auf der Radeon nicht (S. 114 von der PCGameshardware 04/05 )
Was könntet ihr mir also rein objektiv raten, soll ich kaufen?
Danke schonmal

P.S.: Es stimmt doch, das diese Karten mit AGP 4x laufen, oder? Ist der Leistungsverlust groß?


----------



## Marscel (15. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Im Vergleich zur Geforce 2 werden beide Karten enorm mehr Leistung bringen.

Die Benchmarks, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, tendieren dazu, dass die Radeon 9600 Pro ist.

Da ich eigentlich genau den gleichen Sprung von Geforce2MX auf eine Radeon 9600 PRO gemacht habe (bei AMD 1700+), kann ich im besten Fall 625% mehr Leistung versprechen (Aquamark3 - Geforce2: 4 fps ; 9600 Pro: 25 fps), die anderen Werte habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, sollten sich aber größtenteils im selben Bereich bewegen.

Hehe, dann hast du die Tabelle falsch gedeutet, da steht nämlich 4xAA und 8:1 AF, wo ne Radeon 9600 Pro natürlich ein wenig überfordert ist.
Ohne AA&AF funktioniert NfSU2 auf der Radeon 9600 Pro aber ganz gut.

Dass für eine Geforce 6200 PS 3.0 unbedingt ein Kaufargument ist, würde ich nicht sagen. Im reinen Rendering sicherlich ein paar Prozent, mit einem Qualitativ besseren Bild aber deutlich langsamer, bei Shader 2.0 Gebrauch drüften beide gleich schnell sein.

Aufgrund der guten Erfahrung, die ich mit der ATi gemacht habe und diese ein wenig schneller sein soll, als die Geforce 6200, würde ich zu ersteren Raten.

Der Leistungsverlust bei AGP4x zu AGP 8x beträgt in etwa -5%.


----------



## Der-Picknicker (16. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hiho erstmal!
ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir zum Geburtstag (im August  ) mal eine neue Grafikkarte wünschen sollte, hab jetzt 4 Jahre mit einer GeForce 4 Ti-4200 gespielt und wenn man desöfteren die Source-Engine nutzt, dann würd ich gern mal Qualität genießen  .
Als GraKa find ich die Asus AX800 XT/TVD. Jetzt hab ich noch nen paar Fragen dazu:

1. Stimmt es, dass es diese GraKa in 2 Versionen gibt, einmal PCIe & einmal AGP?

2. Is die GraKa über einen Brückenchip verbunden?

3. Wie findet ihr so die GraKa?

4. Dass die GraKa 3-4 Jahre aushällt, sag ich jetzt einmal 

5. Gibt es eigentlich auch GraKa's mit vormontiertem Wasserkühler?

6. Wie laut/wie warm wird so ne High-end karte?

7. Wo sollte man eine GraKa kaufen?

8. Verliert man die Garantie, wenn man bei Asus den Kühler abnimmt?


----------



## Marscel (16. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Der-Picknicker am 16.04.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Stimmt es, dass es diese GraKa in 2 Versionen gibt, einmal PCIe & einmal AGP?



In der PCIe Form ist es die X800XT/2HDTV.



> 2. Is die GraKa über einen Brückenchip verbunden?



Wenn das ein R420 Chip ist (wovon ich ausgehe), dann nicht.



> 3. Wie findet ihr so die GraKa?



Ich hab keine, diese Karte dürfte aber, wie bekannt, nicht langsam sein.



> 4. Dass die GraKa 3-4 Jahre aushällt, sag ich jetzt einmal



Dann dürfte alles etwas so laufen wie mit deiner GF4 Ti, wenn nicht schlechter.



> 5. Gibt es eigentlich auch GraKa's mit vormontiertem Wasserkühler?



Kenn ich keine. Gainward bietet aber Karte und Kühlung in Sets an (keine ATis).



> 6. Wie laut/wie warm wird so ne High-end karte?



Je nach Hersteller und Lüfter unterschiedlich. Diese ASUS ist etwa 3,6 Sone laut und wird schötzungsweise um die 65°C warm.



> 7. Wo sollte man eine GraKa kaufen?



Im Laden deines Vertrauens. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass das Kaufen in der Filiale zeitsparender ist, wenn was nicht geht.



> 8. Verliert man die Garantie, wenn man bei Asus den Kühler abnimmt?



Wenns da keine besonderen Regelungen gibt, dann ja.


----------



## gotteshandaka6800 (18. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				BOB-TE-KING am 14.04.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist diese Karte eigentlich besser als die Asus V9999 GT/TD?
> 
> http://www.serhend.de/shop/pd1098369462.htm?categoryId=101



Die V9999 GT/TD ist halt ne "richtige" 6800GT!!! Die GE (Gamer Edition) ist eine auf 16 pipes gemoddete 6800 (mit leicht erhöten Taktfrequenzen) - allerdings z.B. langsamere zugriffszeit,etc!!
---->>>> Die V9999 GT/TD ist schneller!!!!


----------



## S-to-the-d (23. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die beste karte überhaupt ist die Dual Geforce 6800Ultra


----------



## LazyRascal (25. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hey ihr,

kannst mir bitte sagen in welchem Bereich ich meine Radeon 740 XL
einstufen kann? Dieses Modell wird nie aufgeführt und  ich hab keine Ahnung was ein vergleichbares Modell ist!!! 

(Hab den Aldi PC mit vorher angesprochenen TFT 19" und bin eigentlich zufrieden)


----------



## Marscel (25. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				LazyRascal am 25.04.2005 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst mir bitte sagen in welchem Bereich ich meine Radeon 740 XL einstufen kann? Dieses Modell wird nie aufgeführt und  ich hab keine Ahnung was ein vergleichbares Modell ist!!!



Dürfte ziemlich genau auf dem Stand einer Radeon X700 Pro sein.


----------



## bierchen (25. April 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 25.04.2005 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> LazyRascal am 25.04.2005 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Aldi-PC bekommen bei der Graka immer eine Sonderanfertigung, die es sonst nirgends gibt. Deshalb ist die nirgendwo anders aufzufinden. Trotzdem ist die nicht viel anders als das normale Modell (in deinem Fall eine X700Pro)


----------



## SPEEDI007 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Falls jemand sich überlegt eine 6600 GT zu holen.*Computerbase* hat 4 AGP Karten getestet.


----------



## erkosh (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi, 

ich habe auch einen Aldi-PC mit einer GeForce 6610XL.
Wo kann ich denn meine Karte einstufen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## bierchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				erkosh am 10.05.2005 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch einen Aldi-PC mit einer GeForce 6610XL.
> Wo kann ich denn meine Karte einstufen?
> Danke im voraus.


So wie es aussieht, liegt die Karte zwischen einer 6600GT und einer 6600, mit Tendenz zu ersterer.
Nach meinen  Recherchen hat die 6610XL Taktfrequenzen von 400/800 (Chip/Speicher).
Eine vollwertige 6600GT hat 450(AGP) bzw. 500(PCI-E)/900, eine 6600 hat nur 300/275. Ansonsten sind die Karten normalerweise gleich.

Folglich ist Deine Karte zum Spielen relativ gut geeignet.


----------



## supatollomann (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi leude

hab nen p4 2.8ghz mit 1gb ddr400 speicher un ner gammligen geforce 5200 fx. ich will mir ne bessere grafikkarte holn aber im bereich von 120 € (ich kenn keine in dem bereich), die geforce 6600 kostet 150 € un ne radeon 9600 pro für ca 100 € is mir zu schlecht !!
könnt ihr mir ne zukunftstaugliche karte mit dem preis raten oder soll ich bis weihnachten warten bis die geforce 6600 so weit runter kommt ??

...oder kann ich meine 5200 fx (auch in hinsicht auf titel wie cod 2 oder gothic 3) ersma aufgrund des doch wie ich finde ordentlichen speichers ne zeit lang behalten ??


----------



## bierchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				supatollomann am 11.05.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leude
> 
> hab nen p4 2.8ghz mit 1gb ddr400 speicher un ner gammligen geforce 5200 fx. ich will mir ne bessere grafikkarte holn aber im bereich von 120 € (ich kenn keine in dem bereich), die geforce 6600 kostet 150 € un ne radeon 9600 pro für ca 100 € is mir zu schlecht !!
> könnt ihr mir ne zukunftstaugliche karte mit dem preis raten oder soll ich bis weihnachten warten bis die geforce 6600 so weit runter kommt ??
> ...



Eine 6600GT würde Deinem System gut zu Gesicht stehen. Wie Du erkannt hast, kosten diese Karten aber noch 150€ (billigste Varianten).
Eine 6600 (ohne GT) gäbe es schon für 120€, aus Preis/Leistungssicht ist diese nicht zu empfehlen.
Bis Weihnachten sind meiner Meinung nach Karten mit dem 6600GT wirklich auf 120€ runter. Du könntest so lange warten.

Die beste Lösung für Dich mit Deinem Budget aus meiner Sicht wäre aber eine Radeon 9800Pro. Die Karte bietet immer noch gute Spieleleistung und ist mittlerweile für ca. 120€ zu haben.
Links: 
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a54049.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a48291.html

Achtung: Unbedingt sichergehen, dass die Radeon 9800Pro auch ein 256Bit-Speicherinterface hat, nicht ein 128Bit. Ansonsten verliert die Karte viel Leistung!


----------



## OffCraSh (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich habe eine ASUS Geforce4 4600 / V8460 ULTRA DELUXE und sie läuft eigentlich auch ganz Ordentlich...ist die Karte noch einigermaßen zeitgemäß??

Ich seh die 4600er Reihe leider so gut wie nie in einem Benchmark o.ä. Hier werden immer die 4200 8xAGP herangezogen....gibts vergleiche neuerer Grafikkarten mit einer 4600 Ultra? 

mfg


----------



## bierchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				OffCraSh am 11.05.2005 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine ASUS Geforce4 4600 / V8460 ULTRA DELUXE und sie läuft eigentlich auch ganz Ordentlich...ist die Karte noch einigermaßen zeitgemäß??



Die GeForce 4 Ti - Reihe unterstützt nur DirectX 8, mittlerweile sind wir aber schon längst bei DirectX 9 angelangt. Von "zeitgemäß" kann also nicht mehr sprechen.
Dennoch bietet Deine Karte in Spielen meistens noch akzeptable Leistung, allerdings nur mit DirectX 8 - Effekten, die Spiele sehen also etwas schlechter aus als sie mit DirectX 9 - Karte würden. Ob Du damit leben kannst, musst Du selber entscheiden. Zudem wirst Du in manchen Spielen vermutlich bald an die Leistungsgrenze Deiner GeForce Ti 4600 kommen, d.h. Spiele laufen nicht mehr  flüssig, aber das merkst Du eh (voraussgesetzt Du spielst auch aktuelle Spiele).

Bei Deiner CPU bietet sich eine bessere Grafikkarte schon an, Aufrüsten würde also Sinn machen.

Edit: Wenn Du bei den Benchmarks 15% zu den Werten der 4200 dazuzählst, hast Du die ungefähre Leistung Deiner Karte 
Die 4200 unterscheidet sich zur 4600 nur in den Taktfrequenzen, die Technologie ist dieselbe.


----------



## Silverlord (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo, hallo!

ich geb auch mal meinen saft dazu! 

also 1. der thread is ja wohl ziemlich gut gemacht! REspekt! iszwar schon 2-3 monate her aber ma nkann sich immer noch dran orientieren!

2. ich hab im mom ne asus 9600 xt und würd mir gern bald ne neue kaufen. Jetzt hab ich überlegt mir ne leadtek winfast a400 ultra tdh zu holen. die is inner pc games aufm 2ten platz udn kostet so um die 450€. da ich aber im mom noch nicht so viel geld hab, wollt ich vieleicht noch n bissl warten! meint ihr der preis geht noch runter? oderwas für eine grafikkarte würdet ihr mir im mom empfehlen? auch in hinsicht der hammerspiele die anstehen: bf2, stalker usw

und 3. soll ich wenn ich mir erst im sommer ne karte kauf auf die nächst besseren grakas warten? meint ihr da kommt bald was neues?

danke im vorraus!! 

bis dann


----------



## Dimebag (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Silverlord am 17.05.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ich hab im mom ne asus 9600 xt und würd mir gern bald ne neue kaufen. Jetzt hab ich überlegt mir ne leadtek winfast a400 ultra tdh zu holen. die is inner pc games aufm 2ten platz udn kostet so um die 450€. da ich aber im mom noch nicht so viel geld hab, wollt ich vieleicht noch n bissl warten!



Entweder du wartest, oder du kaufst dir die GT Version, die kriegste schon für 300€.

Keine einfache Entscheidung...

mfg


----------



## bierchen (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Silverlord am 17.05.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ich hab im mom ne asus 9600 xt und würd mir gern bald ne neue kaufen. Jetzt hab ich überlegt mir ne leadtek winfast a400 ultra tdh zu holen. die is inner pc games aufm 2ten platz udn kostet so um die 450€. da ich aber im mom noch nicht so viel geld hab, wollt ich vieleicht noch n bissl warten! meint ihr der preis geht noch runter? oderwas für eine grafikkarte würdet ihr mir im mom empfehlen? auch in hinsicht der hammerspiele die anstehen: bf2, stalker usw



Sicher wird der Preis der Ultra noch runter gehen, aber vermutlich nicht so wie man meinen könnte. 
Dafür sind aber 6800GT Karten im Preissturz. Karten gibt es schon für unter 300€ !!! Und da die GT in Spielen bei normalen Einstellungen auch nur höchstens 10% langsamer ist als eine Ultra, ist sie meine Kaufempfehlung für Dich! 33% gespart und nur 10% weniger Leistung!

Sicher könntest Du noch warten auf die neuen Karten, aber:
-  warten könnte man ja immer, alle paar Monate gibt es neue Karten!
-  die neuen Karten sind zu Beginn wieder sehr teuer (500€ und aufwärts für die Topmodelle)

Das alles gilt es zu bedenken. Entscheiden musst Du.

 Übersicht Preise von 6800GT Karten

Gruß,

bierchen


----------



## Silverlord (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ich dachte die gt ist viel langsamer als die ultra!
weißt du vielleicht auch wo es einen test zwischen ultra und gt gibt? oder woher hast du dein Wissen über die Karten?
noch eine frage: es gibt ja auch ati chips, wie sind die im vergleich zu den nvidia-chips? ich denk da an eine x800xt oder x850xt(oder is die nur für pci e)

danke noch mal! 

was mir grad noch einfällt: die gt is doch nu rlangsamer getaktet oder? kann man die dann nciht einfach wieder hochtakten?

das wars erstma ^^


----------



## Marscel (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Silverlord am 17.05.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du vielleicht auch wo es einen test zwischen ultra und gt gibt?



http://www.tomshardware.de/graphic/20041005/vga-charts-agp-05.html



> noch eine frage: es gibt ja auch ati chips, wie sind die im vergleich zu den nvidia-chips? ich denk da an eine x800xt oder x850xt(oder is die nur für pci e



Die X800 XT ist etwa gleich schnell wie eine 68 Ultra, die X850XT (PE) meist noch etwas schneller.



> was mir grad noch einfällt: die gt is doch nu rlangsamer getaktet oder? kann man die dann nciht einfach wieder hochtakten?



Das Hochtakten müsste funktionieren.


----------



## bierchen (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Silverlord am 17.05.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte die gt ist viel langsamer als die ultra!
> weißt du vielleicht auch wo es einen test zwischen ultra und gt gibt? oder woher hast du dein Wissen über die Karten?


1. Siehe Post von Marscel.
2. Bin regelmäßiger PCGH-Leser. Desweiteren hier im Forum aktiv. Und dann gibt es ja noch das Internet 


> noch eine frage: es gibt ja auch ati chips, wie sind die im vergleich zu den nvidia-chips? ich denk da an eine x800xt oder x850xt(oder is die nur für pci e)


Also eine X850XT-PE ist ein wenig schneller als eine 6800 UItra, v.a. bei hohen AA/AF Einstellungen und hohen Auflösungen.
Aus Preis/Leistungssicht bietet sich bei ATI aber die X800XL an. Die ist auf dem Niveau einer 6800GT, in vielen Spielen sogar etwas schneller.





> danke noch mal!


 Bitteschön. 


> was mir grad noch einfällt: die gt is doch nu rlangsamer getaktet oder? kann man die dann nciht einfach wieder hochtakten?


Richtig, die GT ist lediglich langsamer getaktet, ansonsten zur Ultra 100% gleich. I.d.R. lassen sich die GT auf Ultra-Niveau takten, jedenfalls in dessen Nähe.


----------



## Pitty187 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 17.05.2005 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, die GT ist lediglich langsamer getaktet, ansonsten zur Ultra 100% gleich. I.d.R. lassen sich die GT auf Ultra-Niveau takten, jedenfalls in dessen Nähe.



Nebenbei ist eine 68GT mit identischem UltraTakt (400/550MHz) sogar schneller als eine "echte" 68U - bedenke man die schnelleren Timings des Graka-Ram's...  ...und ich kenn eig. mal keine 68GT die den ultraTakt nicht packt...

Dafür lassen sich Ultra's bei weitem höher takten,es sei die GPU-Core von 1,4v und die langsameren Timings erwähnt - welche aber von den Zugriffszeiten wieder mehr als wett gemacht werden... 

Tendenziel rate ich allerdings aufgrund der neuesten Preise zur GT... 

MfG Pitty


----------



## Der-Picknicker (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hiho!
ich wollt mal fragen, ob es eigetnlich GF 6800 Ultra's gibt, die leise sind, weil die meisten sind ja ca 2,3 S laut


----------



## Marscel (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Soweit ich weiß sind alle Geforce 6800 Ultras im NV-Referenzdesign, sind also alle aufgrund des Lüfters ein bisschen lauter. Ich würde mal bei Gainward gucken.


----------



## Sidis (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe dieses Mediamarkt Angebot gesehen mit diesem Notebook
das NB hat eine Intel 915gm GPU, mit welcher leistung kann man
die GPU vergleichen??
Und warum wird das mit PCI Express bezeichnet??
Kann man die GPU wechseln??
Danke schon im Vorraus!!


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Sidis am 31.05.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe dieses Mediamarkt Angebot gesehen mit diesem Notebook
> das NB hat eine Intel 915gm GPU, mit welcher leistung kann man
> die GPU vergleichen??
> ...


Die GPU liegt auf dem Mainboard und kann daher nicht gewechselt werden. Das PCI-E bezieht sich nur auf die Anbindung sagt aber ncihts über die leistung aus. Mit einer "echten" Grafikkarte ist der Chip nicht zu vergleichen.
Hier ein paar Benchmarks:
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/graphic/20050527/index.html
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Sidis (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ahh danke also kann man damit glaube ich kein Half Life 2 oder Counter Strike spielen...
Naja egal..
Danke danke


----------



## bierchen (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Sidis am 31.05.2005 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh danke also kann man damit glaube ich kein Half Life 2 oder Counter Strike spielen...


Nein, sicher nicht! Wenn Du ein spieletaugliches Notebook suchst nach den folgenden Grafikchips Ausschau halten:
ATI: Radeon 9700*, 9800*, X700*, X800*
Nvidia: Geforce Go 6600*, 6800*

Mit anderen kannst Du kein aktuelles Spiel auf notebooks spielen (könnte sein, dass ich bei Nvidia noch welche vergessen habe  )

Ein Onboard-Grafikchip wie der von Dir angegebene ist nie spieletauglich. Hauptgrund ist, dass diese Chips keinen eigenen Grafikspeicher haben, sondern den langsameren Arbeitsspeicher bemühen müssen. Davon abgesehen sind die Chips auch so verdammt langsam. Für Risiko reicht es aber *g*


----------



## MEXX (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo erstmal...

Zunächst einmal sei gesagt das ich nicht viel Ahnung von Hardware habe, aber ich denke hier ist der ein oder andere der mir da evtl. helfen kann...
Ich stehe momentan vor dem Problem aktuelle Spiele wie z.B. GTA SA nicht spielen zu können da meine Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt wird. 
Habe einen recht alten Rechner:
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
256 MB RAM
Geforce 4 MX 440

Bei der Grafikkarte liegt halt das Problem. Ich konnte GTA VC ohne Probleme zocken, nur ist das bei SA wohl nicht mehr der Fall. Mein Ziel ist es nun halt eine Grafikkarte zu finden die mir das Spielen ermöglicht, die aber nicht kostenintensiv ist da ich da leider sehr eingeschränkt bin. Als erstes ist mir da die NVidia GeForce FX5200 aufgefallen da diese mein Interesse durch einen Preis von 35€ geweckt hat 
Ich würde nun gerne wissen wie ihr diese Karte z.b. beurteilt oder welche Alternativen möglich wären.

Besten Dank im vorraus
Gruss,MEXX


----------



## bierchen (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				MEXX am 11.06.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Also eine Fx 5200 kann man nicht empfehlen. Damit könntest Du vielleicht GTA SA spielen, aber das war es dann auch schon. Andere aktuelle Spiele werden da nicht laufen. Für eine spielfähige Karte muss man schon etwas tiefer in die Geldbörse greifen. Meine Empfehlungen:

Radeon 9800Pro für ca. 110€
oder
Geforce 6600GT für ca. 160€

Wenn Du den Speicher auch noch um 512MB aufrüsten würdest, dann könntest Du noch bis ins nächste Jahr mit Deinem Rehcner reichen, wenn Du bereit bist, ggf. die Details runterzuschrauben (wovon ich bei Dir  ausgehe  )

[edit] Das absolute Minimum sollte eine Radeon 9600 Pro für ca. 80€ sein. Im Vergleich zu den obigen Karten hat die aber schon wieder ein schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.[/edit]

Gruß,

bierchen


----------



## MEXX (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## registered (12. Juni 2005)

*FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo,
ich möchte mir eventuell eine neue grafikkarte kaufen, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig welche. ich dachte eigentlich an eine radeon, wobei es eine highend-graka sein sollte(X850XTPE), doch hab ich nachgelesen, dass diese kein shader 3.0 unterstützen wie nvidea das zb mit der geforce 6800Ultra tut. welche sollte ich mir kaufen um für die zukunft vorbereitet zu sein. geforce oder radeon, wobei ich bei mehreren unterschiedlichen benchmarks gelesen habe das die beste radeon besser abgeschnitten hat als eine beste geforce!?? und wenn radeon sollte ich noch warten bis shader 3.0 dafür rauskommt? ps ich hab AGP!!! brückenchip . . .
(ps auch wichtig welcher hersteller --> sapphire oder so)

danke im voraus


----------



## Marscel (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ob nun Geforce 6800 Ultra oder X850 XT, das dürfte egal sein, beide Karten werden noch ne längere Lebensdauer haben, die von ATi ist z.Z. ein paar Pünktchen schneller, meiner Meinung nach ist das aber zu vernachlässigen.

Mit den nächsten Chips von ATi (R5xx) werden auch Shader in Version 3.0 unterstützt werden, sowie die Leistung noch um einiges nach oben gehen wird. Wenn du dich ein paar Monate geduldest, dann kannst du zu dieser greifen, wenn nicht, dann nimm eine der von dir genannten Karten.


----------



## registered (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

aber werden diese neuen karten von radeon auch sicher für AGP rauskommen? nicht nur PCIe? und wann ungefair kommen sie raus(preislich auch 500euro schätz ich oder)!?


----------



## bierchen (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				registered am 13.06.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> aber werden diese neuen karten von radeon auch sicher für AGP rauskommen? nicht nur PCIe? und wann ungefair kommen sie raus(preislich auch 500euro schätz ich oder)!?



Die Karten werden ziemlich sicher auch noch für AGP kommen, es gibt noch zu viele PCs mit AGP-Steckplatz, die aufgerüstet werden wollen. Die Hersteller haben mittlerweile alle ihre Brückenchips, um PCI-E Chips AGP-tauglich zu machen.
Die neuen Karten werden demnächst angekündigt. Bis man sie kaufen kann dauert es aber dann immer ein paar Wochen. UND: Als erstes wird die High-end_Karte eingeführt und zwar als PCI-E-Version. Die anderen Segmente werden erst später abgedeckt. Ebenso werden die AGP-Karten erst Wochen nach den PCI-E-Karten verfügbar sein. Das war bisher immer so. 
Mit Deiner Preisschätzung liegtst Du richtig.


----------



## vladi87 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Preislich gehehen werden die "Next-Generation"-Chips von Ati und Nvidia zunächst wohl bei 600€ einzuordnen zu sein, da wer die Preisentwicklung bei Neuvorstellungen beobachtet,  Anfags immer wieder einen Anstieg nach oben bemerkt hat. Naja entweder wartest  du noch bis die Ati seine neuen Topmodelle für AGP rausbringt oder du greifst zur geforce 600 Ultra, wenn du unbedingt eine Grafikkarte mit SM3 haben willst. Zu empfehlen wäre hier die Leadtek Winfast A400 Ultra TDH für ca. 450€, die allerdings ein recht lautes Kühlsystem hat (3,5 Sone laut PCGH).


----------



## Sob-Zaras (25. Juni 2005)

*Wieviel Aufwand sollte man noch betreiben (Geld für GrKa),....*

Jungs & Mädels

Ich steh vor einen kleineren Problem. Deswegen brauch ich eure Hilfe
in Sachen GrKa. Aufrüsten oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage :
Systemmerkmale stehen unten in der Signatur. Was ich hauptsächlich
spiele sind aktuelle FPS & Strategietitel. Ok für letztes brauch man keine 
neue Grka, aber für FPS in 1024x768 bei mittlerer bis hoher 
Qualitätseinstellungen sollten schon 50-60 fps über den Monitor laufen sehen.
(fals ein menschliches Auge das sehen kann   )
Wieviel Aufwand sollte man noch betreiben (Geld für GrKa),
wenn man CPU und Rest vom PC behalten will ?

Danke im vorraus für eure Meinungen
Sob


----------



## bierchen (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Aufwand sollte man noch betreiben (Geld für GrKa),....*



			
				Sob-Zaras am 25.06.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> blablub


Es ist nicht nötig, ein und dieselbe Frage in zwei verschiedenen Threads zu stellen. Du bekommst in dieser Comm in jedem Fall genug Aufmerksamkeit 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=104&tid=3788104&x=2


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Darf ich mich mal dazwischen drängeln?  Hab mal'ne Frage..

Ich habe *hier* eine 6800 von Leadtek für 189€ entdeckt. Verglichen mit anderen Karten/Preisen scheint mir die recht günstig. Ist dem wirklich so? Oder ist da'n Haken?
Und nochwas (standard Idiotenfrage  ): Lohnt sich aufrüsten von 9700Pro auf 6800?  Weiß einer, wie viel schneller die 6800 ist? (XP2500+ (evtl. auch 3200+), 512MB Ram..)


----------



## bierchen (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 27.06.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mich mal dazwischen drängeln?  Hab mal'ne Frage..


An der Karte ist kein Hacken. Die Grafikkartenpreise sind am Purzeln, die neue Generation steht vor der Tür, bzw. ist schon da. Die Neuen Kosten halt wieder sauviel.

Ich denke Du kannst mit einem Performancesprung von mindestens 50% rechnen (natürlich abhängig von Einstellungen). Evtl. kannst Du bei der 6800 noch die restlichen Pixelpipelines freischalten, dann ist die Karte nochmal leicht schneller. Bei meiner Gigabyte (passiv gekühlt, Gehäuse sollte belüftet werden) funktionierte das.

Preisvergleich Gigabyte 6800

Preisvergleich Leadtek 6800

Alle 6800er (Vorsicht auch LEs dabei)

Wieviele Punkte hast Du in 3DMark05? Schau Dir mein System in der Signatur an. Ich komme auf ca. 4000


----------



## Christian2510 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Kurze Frage: Würde mein Netzteil eine Asus V9999GT/TD für derbste 179€ ^^ packen?

Das NT hat 350W und folgendes steht drauf:

+3,3V - 28,0A
+5V - 30,0A
+12 - 19,5A
5V sb - 2,0A
-5V - 0,3A
-12V - 0,5A

(2,6 GHz, 1 GByte 333 MHz, 1 Festplatte, 1 DVD-Brenner)


----------



## Scheisskerl-derbeste (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Christian2510 am 08.07.2005 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage: Würde mein Netzteil eine Asus V9999GT/TD für derbste 179€ ^^ packen?
> 
> Das NT hat 350W und folgendes steht drauf:
> 
> ...



Das Nt sollte es eigentlich packen. Denn ich ich glaube gelesen zu haben das man 17A braucht.


----------



## frankyjones (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Verdoppelt sich der Grafikspeicher im SLI-Modus; dass ich bei 2 Karten mit 256mb dann 512 zur Verfügung habe???


----------



## tenobal (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				frankyjones am 12.07.2005 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdoppelt sich der Grafikspeicher im SLI-Modus; dass ich bei 2 Karten mit 256mb dann 512 zur Verfügung habe???



Nein, meines wissens tut es das nicht.


----------



## vladi87 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				tenobal am 12.07.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> frankyjones am 12.07.2005 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, beide Grafikkarten nutzen ihren Speicher weiterhin ganz für sich alleine, also legen ihn nicht zusammen, damit man dann 512mb zur verfügung hat... Desweiteren kann man dank 2 Grafikkarten auch nicht 4 Monitore anschließen, sondern wie bei einer einzigen Graka auch, nur maximal 2.


----------



## manao (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hab auch ne Frage zum Graka kauf

Ich habe zur Zeit ein System mit Intel P4 3,4 Ghtz und wollte eigentlich auf die R520 Karten von Ati warten. Doch ich habe gelesen dass mein Prozesssor die Graka ausbremsen wuerde. Reicht es, wenn ich den Prozzi uebertakte oder soll ich mir eine andere Karte kaufen, und wenn, welche?


----------



## Dimebag (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				manao am 25.07.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ne Frage zum Graka kauf
> 
> Ich habe zur Zeit ein System mit Intel P4 3,4 Ghtz und wollte eigentlich auf die R520 Karten von Ati warten. Doch ich habe gelesen dass mein Prozesssor die Graka ausbremsen wuerde. Reicht es, wenn ich den Prozzi uebertakte oder soll ich mir eine andere Karte kaufen, und wenn, welche?


Erst mal die Karten und Benchmarks abwarten, dann entscheiden


----------



## Firen04 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,
ich stehe gerade, wie manch anderer, im Teufelskreis des Hardwarekaufs. Nach Angaben von Nvidea kommen im Herbst 2005 die ersten mittelklasse-karten heraus und die Frage ist nun ob sich das warten auf diese Modelle lohnt (welche modelle kommen da genau??) oder sollte man doch zu den ehemaligen Mittelklassekarten ala 6600gt oder High end-karten ala 6800gt greifen.

mfg
Firen04


----------



## bierchen (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Firen04 am 30.07.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich stehe gerade, wie manch anderer, im Teufelskreis des Hardwarekaufs. Nach Angaben von Nvidea kommen im Herbst 2005 die ersten mittelklasse-karten heraus und die Frage ist nun ob sich das warten auf diese Modelle lohnt (welche modelle kommen da genau??) oder sollte man doch zu den ehemaligen Mittelklassekarten ala 6600gt oder High end-karten ala 6800gt greifen.
> 
> mfg
> Firen04


Ohne Angaben zu Deinem System lässt sich schlecht sagen, welche Karte bei Dir Sinn macht.


----------



## Firen04 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 30.07.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Firen04 am 30.07.2005 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, in der signatur stimmt alles außer der cpu Kühler (Thermaltake sonic tower) und das MOBO (dfi lanparty n4 ultra).


----------



## Marscel (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				manao am 25.07.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ne Frage zum Graka kauf
> 
> Ich habe zur Zeit ein System mit Intel P4 3,4 Ghtz und wollte eigentlich auf die R520 Karten von Ati warten. Doch ich habe gelesen dass mein Prozesssor die Graka ausbremsen wuerde. Reicht es, wenn ich den Prozzi uebertakte oder soll ich mir eine andere Karte kaufen, und wenn, welche?



Apropos R5xx:

Wenn die neue Chipreihe von ATi herausgekommen ist und ich genügend Zeit dafür habe, dann wirds wieder nen überarbeitetes FAQ geben.


----------



## bierchen (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 30.07.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos R5xx:
> 
> Wenn die neue Chipreihe von ATi herausgekommen ist und ich genügend Zeit dafür habe, dann wirds wieder nen überarbeitetes FAQ geben.


Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet 



			
				Firen04 am 30.07.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, in der signatur stimmt alles außer der cpu Kühler (Thermaltake sonic tower) und das MOBO (dfi lanparty n4 ultra).


Und welche Grafikkarte hast Du zur Zeit? AGP oder schon PCI-E?
Welche Karten von Nvidia da genau kommen ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Sind halt wieder Versionen mit reduzierten Pipelines, anderen Taktraten, evtl. beschränktes Speicherinterface, alles wie gehabt. Wie es leistungsmäßig ausschauen wird, kA, kann derzeit keiner sagen.
Ich kann nur Empfehlungen auf Basis Deiner derzeitigen Hardwarekomponenten und der derzeit erhältlichen Karten machen. Hellseherische Fähigkeiten? - Fehlanzeige. 
Aber wenn Du mir die ersten beiden Fragen beantwortest, dann könnte ich da was sagen, was ich an Deiner Stelle tun würde.


----------



## McDrake (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Wir diskutieren grad, welche Graka besser geeingnet ist für ein 3,5 Ghz Pc (1Gb Ram):

eine GeForce 6800 Ultra oder
eine Radeon X800 XL Ultimate

nehmen die beiden sich was?
Ist ehereine "Religionsfrage"?

Man dankt.


----------



## bierchen (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				McDrake am 30.07.2005 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir diskutieren grad, welche Graka besser geeingnet ist für ein 3,5 Ghz Pc (1Gb Ram):
> 
> eine GeForce 6800 Ultra oder
> eine Radeon X800 XL Ultimate
> ...


Ganz klar Glaubensfrage. Die Karten nehmen sich kaum was ( http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/Grafikrangliste.php ). Die Radeon ist in hohen AUflösungen leicht überlegen, dafür hat die Geforce PS 3 Support.

Also nach Glaube oder nach Preis oder anderen für einen wichtigen Kriterien entscheiden.


----------



## McDrake (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 30.07.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar Glaubensfrage. Die Karten nehmen sich kaum was ( http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/Grafikrangliste.php ). Die Radeon ist in hohen AUflösungen leicht überlegen, dafür hat die Geforce PS 3 Support.
> 
> Also nach Glaube oder nach Preis oder anderen für einen wichtigen Kriterien entscheiden.



Danke!


----------



## TheRealBlade (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi 
hab mal ne frage... 
bin grad am überlegen mir ne neue grafikkarte zu kaufen, jedoch will ich nicht viel geld ausgeben.
hab derzeit nur ne gf ti4200(64mb).
suche eine agp-karte
und wollt mal fragen was da am besten ist.
eine 9800 pro?  oder eine 6600 gt? wie groß ist der unterschied? oder doch eine X700 pro? da es sooooo viele angebote gibt und ich keinen plan hab was nun besser oder schlechter ist würde mich eure meinung interessieren.
preis sollte nicht über 150-170€ gehen. und bitte den preis auch mit einbeziehen, da ich für 10% mehr leistung keine 50€ mehr ausgeben möchte.



mfg TheRealBlade


----------



## bierchen (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				TheRealBlade am 31.07.2005 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> hab mal ne frage...
> (...)


Auch hier gilt: Ohne Angabe von Systeminformationen kann es keine optimale Beratung geben. Warum? Bsp.: eine 6800GT macht bei einem Athlon Xp 2000+ wenig Sinn, ebenso eine 9800 Pro bei einem Athlon 64 4000+.


----------



## TheRealBlade (1. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 31.07.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 31.07.2005 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ja tschuldigung hab ich vergessen
hab nen Amd athlon 64 3200+ 
512mb ram
msi k8n neo (nforce 3)


----------



## bierchen (1. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				TheRealBlade am 31.07.2005 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> hab mal ne frage...
> bin grad am überlegen mir ne neue grafikkarte zu kaufen, jedoch will ich nicht viel geld ausgeben.
> hab derzeit nur ne gf ti4200(64mb).
> ...


Ich würde Dir eine 6800 empfehlen, die gibt es ab 140€. Z.B.:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a124528.html (passiv; Gehäusebelüftung empfehlenswert)
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a103712.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a109357.html

Eine 6800 ist durchschnittlich 20-30% schneller als eine 6600GT. Eine 6800GT würde Deiner CPU auch gut stehen, übersteigt mit ca. 230€ aber Dein Budget.
Eine 9800Pro würde ich mir nicht mehr holen. Die Karte ist zwar noch gut, aber neu kaufen? Eine 6600GT ist 20-30% schneller als eine 9800Pro. Da man für die 6600GT auch noch 150€ hinblättern muss, bietet sich eigentlich, wie schon gesagt eine 6800 an. Preise 6600GT: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra128&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=6600GT&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+
Eine X700 Pro ist kaum schneller als eine 9800 Pro. Wenn man nicht gerade ATI-Fanboy ist, dann kann man die auch nicht wirklich empfehlen.
Hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal weiter.


----------



## To8s (2. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,

hab mal eine Frage:

Zur Zeit habe ich eine GeForce Ti 4200 128 mb...die kommt allerdings in die Jahre,weswegen ich mir nun eine Neue holen will.
Habe die GeForce 6600 ins Auge gefasst(kostet noch rund 100 €)Empfehlt ihr mir die Karte bzw ist sie sehr viel besser als meine Jetzige?
Danke für Antworten.

mfg
Tobs

Edit: Mein System: P4 2,4 Ghz Northwood
                                  1024 Mb DDR-Ram


----------



## bierchen (2. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				To8s am 02.08.2005 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


Auf die Systemangaben hatte ich gewartet. *g*

Lt. PCGH Hardware-Index:
Ti 4200 = 100
6600     = 262

9800 Pro = 386
6600GT = 445
6800 = 572

Eine 6600 gibt es für 100€. Die 6600GT kostet um 50% mehr (150€) bringt aber mehr als 50% Mehrleistung. Deshalb ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einer 6600 schlechter. 
Eine 6800 gibt es auch schon für 150€ (Links siehe in meinem Posting etwas weiter oben), und die ist nochmal schneller als eine 6600GT.

Fazit: Ich würde Dir eine 6800 empfehlen, haben derzeit das beste P/L-Verhältnis. Eine noch bessere Karte macht bei Deinem Prozessor wenig Sinn und würde vermutlich auch Dein Budget sprengen.


----------



## To8s (2. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 02.08.2005 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> To8s am 02.08.2005 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die schnelle Antwort   !

Macht es einen starken Unterschied ob die 6800 128 Mb oder 256 Mb hat,denn mit 256 Mb sprengt sie mein Budget definitiv


----------



## bierchen (2. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				To8s am 02.08.2005 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es einen starken Unterschied ob die 6800 128 Mb oder 256 Mb hat,denn mit 256 Mb sprengt sie mein Budget definitiv


  Eine normale 6800 hat eh nur 128MB. Ich glaube es gibt nur eine mit 256MB. Aber 128MB reichen völlig, 256MB würden hier kaum was bringen.

Du verwechselst die 6800 jetzt aber nicht mit einer 6800GT, oder? Eine vollwertige 6800GT hat immer 256MB. Eine normale 6800 immer 128MB :-o


----------



## Sashneu (3. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß - ich könnte mir auch vergleichende Benchmarks lesen...
Aber die hochgeschätzte Meinung der Forums-Kollegen ist mir wichtiger.
Außerdem kann ein Benchmark nicht den Rest meiner Hardware berücksichtigen...

Also - mein jetziges System:

- AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton-Kern)
- ASUS A7N8X (nVidia nForce2)
- Hercules Radeon 9800 Pro
- 2x 512 MB DDR-RAM
- Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2

Da durch Erscheinen der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generationen zur Zeit die Preis purzeln,
habe ich mir überlegt ob ein Wechsel zu einer Radeon X850XT sinnvoll wäre
(z.B. diese hier --> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGV57&
für 333,- € bei Alternate (krieg ich irgendwo bestimmt noch billiger....


Also - was meint Ihr ?!
Ist so eine Karte beim Rest meines Systems sinnvoll ?!
Für großes Aufrüsten (neuer Prozzi mit neuerem Kern, neues PCI-E Board) fehlt mir momentan die Kohle - aber ein deutlicher Leistungszuwachs sollte doch wohl drin sein, ODER ?!?


Danke...


----------



## item (3. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Sashneu am 03.08.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich weiß - ich könnte mir auch vergleichende Benchmarks lesen...
> Aber die hochgeschätzte Meinung der Forums-Kollegen ist mir wichtiger.
> ...




wäre schon sinnvol,...nur,...cpu-lastige spiele wirst du nicht ruckelfrei spielen können auf vollen details
ich hatte einen barton 2500+@3200+ und hatte mit die x800 pro vivo geholt,...dann sie geflascht,...und gedacht  -das kann doch nicht sein,.das cz.b. nfs2   ruckelt,....dann hatte ich das board gegen amd939 sockel getauscht,....mghhh


----------



## bierchen (3. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Sashneu am 03.08.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich weiß - ich könnte mir auch vergleichende Benchmarks lesen...
> Aber die hochgeschätzte Meinung der Forums-Kollegen ist mir wichtiger.
> ...


Das schon. Nur wirst Du die X850XT mit dem Prozessor nicht gut ausnutzen können. D.h. Du könntest Dir etwas Geld sparen und zu einer X800 Pro für 180€ greifen oder zu einer 6800GT für ca. 230€. 
Für sich ist das Angebot der X850XT schon gut, letztlich kannst DU aber über 100€ sparen und hättest dann trotzdem eine Karte, die Dir lange Spielfreude bereiten wird.
Entscheiden musst Du


----------



## Sashneu (3. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 03.08.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das schon. Nur wirst Du die X850XT mit dem Prozessor nicht gut ausnutzen können. D.h. Du könntest Dir etwas Geld sparen und zu einer X800 Pro für 180€ greifen oder zu einer 6800GT für ca. 230€.
> Für sich ist das Angebot der X850XT schon gut, letztlich kannst DU aber über 100€ sparen und hättest dann trotzdem eine Karte, die Dir lange Spielfreude bereiten wird.
> Entscheiden musst Du




Hab die Karte jetzt bestellt - also die X850XT.
Bin sicher dass ich auch mit dem Prozessor einen deutlichen Schub spüre.
Weihnachten plane ich dann neues Mainboard und neue CPU ein - dann hab ich schonmal die GraKa !
Wie gesagt - alles auf einmal ist zu teuer - man hat ja schließlich keinen Geldscheißer


----------



## Der-Picknicker (5. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

sry wegen doppelpost, dieser kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Der-Picknicker (5. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi!
Ich bin zu faul nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, deswegen wollt ich euch "Graka-Gurus" mal fragen, ob ihr denkt wann, bzw ob überhaupt damit zu rechnen ist das zb der Geforce 7800 GT auf AGP rauskommt? 
Und was denkt ihr bei welchem Preis der rauskommen wird?

mfg Der_Picknicker


----------



## bierchen (5. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Der-Picknicker am 05.08.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich bin zu faul nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, deswegen wollt ich euch "Graka-Gurus" mal fragen, ob ihr denkt wann, bzw ob überhaupt damit zu rechnen ist das zb der Geforce 7800 GT auf AGP rauskommt?
> Und was denkt ihr bei welchem Preis der rauskommen wird?


Ich persönlich glaube, dass wir Geforce 7-Karten für AGP dieses Jahr sehen werden. Das ist aber Spekulation. Über dieses Thema haben wir hier schon diskutiert: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=104&tid=3914501&x=19

Wenn, dann wären sie etwas teurer als die jeweiligen PCI-E Karten. Die neuen Grafikchips werden alle als PCI-E-Chips gefertigt. Um sie AGP-tauglich zu machen, braucht es einen Brückenchip, der extra kostet. (vergleiche die aktuellen Geforce 6 Karten, der CHip wurde noch als AGP gefertigt, die PCI-E-Karten sind hier deshalb teurer.


----------



## Der-Picknicker (5. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ok, danke, dann wär das auch geklährt.


----------



## Firen04 (7. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Der-Picknicker am 05.08.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich bin zu faul nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, deswegen wollt ich euch "Graka-Gurus" mal fragen, ob ihr denkt wann, bzw ob überhaupt damit zu rechnen ist das zb der Geforce 7800 GT auf AGP rauskommt?
> Und was denkt ihr bei welchem Preis der rauskommen wird?
> 
> mfg Der_Picknicker



Berichten zufolge kommt die Gf7 reihe gar nicht als agb version. wenn sie rauskommen sollte dann werden die Karten wahrscheinlich teurer sein als die PCIe-versionen. Derzeit werden dir die AGB-karten zwar nachgeworfen weil PCIe langsam agb ablöst aber ist erst einmal pcie standart dann wirds meiner meinung nach teuer eine aktuelle High-end karte für AGB-boards zu kriegen.

Die Preise werden wahrscheinlich der 6800 gt (nach release) angeglichen und werden glaub ich um die 400-450€ kosten.

mfg
Firen04


----------



## To8s (9. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 02.08.2005 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> To8s am 02.08.2005 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ne,der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist mir bewusst,habe aber nicht gewusst dass es die 6800 in der Regel nur mit 128 Mb gibt...danke


----------



## Firen04 (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hät mal ne Frage bezüglich der X800gt serie: Nach den Benches ist sie schneller als eine 6600gt aber was mich intressieren würde ob auf der Graka der R420 verbaut wird?? 
Für 150-160€ ist die Karte ein echtes Schnäppchen und dann *Pixelpipes* freischalten  

mfg
Firen04


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Firen04 am 15.08.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hät mal ne Frage (...)





> Dabei soll die X800 GT, wie der Preis-/Leistungskönig Radeon X800 XL, auf dem in 110-nm-Technik hergestellten R430-Kern basieren und über acht Pixel- sowie sechs Geometrie-Pipelines verfügen. Somit kann man als gesichert ansehen, dass entsprechende Karten über acht weitere, allerdings deaktivierte Pixel-Pipelines verfügen. Ob sich diese über Software-Tools im Nachhinein freischalten lassen ist unbekannt, jedoch stehen unserer Meinung nach die Chancen nicht allzu schlecht.


http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/ati/2005/juli/ati_radeon_x800_gt_montag/



> Der Versuch, den Chip durch die Manipulation der Brücken auf dem VPU-Package auf 12 oder gar 16 Pipelines freizuschalten, schlug vorerst fehl. Die Karten sollen für $ 130 (128 MB) respektive $ 149 (256 MB) in den Handel kommen.


http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/ati/2005/august/erste_benchmarks_x800_gt/

Hab etwas gegoogelt. Könnte sein, dass ATI auf der Karte auch R420/480-Chips verbaut, um die Restbestände rauszuhauen. Frischalten wird wohl zum reinen Glücksspiel mit schelchten Chancen. Keine Gewähr!


----------



## Firen04 (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 15.08.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Firen04 am 15.08.2005 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach deinen Infos ist die Tul-X800gt sogar mit einen R480 ausgestattet. leider kann man trotz der 8 weiteren Pipes nicht die volle Leistung einer X800XT oder X850XT erreichen da ich erst gerade auf Bildern gesehen hab, dass diese version der X800 über gar keinen zusätzlichen 12V- Stromanschluss verfügt. Zu wenig Saft zu wenig leistung  
kann man eigentlich eine ungerade anzahl an p-pipes freischalten oder läuft das immer in Intervalen wie 8 12 16 20 und so weiter

edit: hab mal ne frage   

mfg
Firen04


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Firen04 am 15.08.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> nach deinen Infos ist die Tul-X800gt sogar mit einen R480 ausgestattet. leider kann man trotz der 8 weiteren Pipes nicht die volle Leistung einer X800XT oder X850XT erreichen da ich erst gerade auf Bildern gesehen hab, dass diese version der X800 über gar keinen zusätzlichen 12V- Stromanschluss verfügt. Zu wenig Saft zu wenig leistung
> kann man eigentlich eine ungerade anzahl an p-pipes freischalten oder läuft das immer in Intervalen wie 8 12 16 20 und so weiter


Die Pipelines sind in sog. "Quads" angeordnet. Ein Quad besteht aus 4 Pixelpipelines. Im Prinzip schaltet man immer ein Quad frei, nicht einzelne Pipelines. Deswegen diese 4er Schritte.


----------



## Firen04 (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 15.08.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pipelines sind in sog. "Quads" angeordnet. Ein Quad besteht aus 4 Pixelpipelines. Im Prinzip schaltet man immer ein Quad frei, nicht einzelne Pipelines. Deswegen diese 4er Schritte.



Also bestimmt  ein Quad das aussehen von vier Pixel in einen Takt oder?

mfg
Firen04


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Firen04 am 15.08.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 15.08.2005 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nein, sicher nicht. Ein Grafikchip berchnet ja afaik mehrere tausend Pixel pro Takt. Wäre es so wie Du meinst, wären aktuelle Spiele nichts weiter als ein Standbild. Welcher Quad bzw. welche Pipes da was berechnen weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Firen04 (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 15.08.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, sicher nicht. Ein Grafikchip berchnet ja afaik mehrere tausend Pixel pro Takt. Wäre es so wie Du meinst, wären aktuelle Spiele nichts weiter als ein Standbild. Welcher Quad bzw. welche Pipes da was berechnen weiß ich auch nicht.



wenn man weiterdenkt=  
Gibt es Ausweichmöglichkeiten zur x800gt zu deren preis?

mfg
Firen04


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Firen04 am 15.08.2005 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 15.08.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine 6800 dürfte in etwa auf dem Niveau einer X800GT sein. Bei AGP-Karten sind vielleicht noch 4 Pipes freischaltbar (bei mir gings). Karten mit dem 6800 gibt es teilweise bereits für ca. 150 €. zB:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a103712.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a124528.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a109357.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a116020.html


----------



## Firen04 (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 15.08.2005 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Firen04 am 15.08.2005 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




währe auf der suche nach einer PCIe karte für mein nächstes system. Geht denn das p-piper freischalten bei pcie karten schlechter als bei agb?

mfg
Firen04


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Firen04 am 15.08.2005 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> währe auf der suche nach einer PCIe karte für mein nächstes system. Geht denn das p-piper freischalten bei pcie karten schlechter als bei agb?


Nvidia verwendet für die 6800 und 6800LE für PCI-E den NV42. Dieser hat von Haus aus nur noch 12 Pipelines zu bieten, mehr sind gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Kfzetti (15. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Was das denn?  ATi Radeon 9800 SE mit aktiviertem Mod??? Ich habe so eine KArte aber noch nie was davon gehört!

Was macht der, was bringt der und wo gibts den?


----------



## Marscel (16. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Kfzetti am 15.08.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der, was bringt der und wo gibts den?



Omega-Treiber nutzen: http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati.php

Aktiviert zusätzliche Pipes und bringt die Karte auf 9800Pro Stand.


----------



## SensiSkunk (18. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo erstmal

frage: würde es sich lohnen eine 7800gtx auf ein sockel 754 mainboard mit amd 64 3200+ prozessor zu kaufen oder wäre eine 6800 ultra besser?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## bierchen (18. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				SensiSkunk am 18.08.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erstmal
> 
> frage: würde es sich lohnen eine 7800gtx auf ein sockel 754 mainboard mit amd 64 3200+ prozessor zu kaufen oder wäre eine 6800 ultra besser?
> 
> danke für die hilfe


Für einen A64 3200+ reicht eine 6800 Ultra allemal. Des weiteren wirst Du vermutlich ein AGP-Mainboard haben, weshalb Du auch eine AGP-Karte brauchst. Da es die 7800GTX bisher nicht als AGP-Karte gibt (nur PCI-Express) und nicht sicher ist, ob es sie geben wird, müsstest Du auf diese ohnehin verzichten.


----------



## SensiSkunk (18. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 18.08.2005 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> SensiSkunk am 18.08.2005 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jop, das mit dem agp und pci-e ist mir schon klar, würde auch ein neues mainboard kaufen. mich würde einfach interessieren ob der leistungsverlust wegen der cpu hoch ist?


----------



## Firen04 (19. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hab gegoogelt und bin auf den ersten Test von der Powercolor X800gt und hätte mir gedacht, dass euch das vielleicht interessieren könnte auf welchen nevoue die Karte liegt. Ich hab mir die Karte schon bestellt.   
Zum Test der x800gt (englisch)
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=822&pageID=1696

mfg
Firen04


----------



## BallzOfSteel (19. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die 7800 GTX soll auch angeblich selbst mit einem AMD FX-57 noch nicht voll ausgereizt werden. Von daher macht es echt keinen Sinn, nur halt wenn du eine komplette Neuanschaffung planen würdest.


----------



## Kreon (20. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*

Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?


Hallo! Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit ein Notebook anschaffen, das ich auch zum Spielen benützen möchte. 
Welche der folgenden Grafikkarten ist denn die stärkste, bzw. eignet sich zum Spielen von „halbwegs“ aktuellen Spielen?

Radeon x700
Radeon x600
Radeon 9700
GeForce 6600 Go

Welche Karte ist die derzzeit stärkste von beiden Herstellern (Ati und GeForce)
Gibt es auch eine 6800 Go?

Gibt es eine irgendwo eine Tabelle wo sich alle Karten vergleichen lassen.

Wenn man max. 1500€ ausgeben möchte, welches Notebook würde dann in Frage kommen?

Sollte man auf einen Centrino Prozessor setzen oder einen „Normalen“. Wo liegen die Vorteile?


----------



## bierchen (20. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				Kreon am 20.08.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)



Zum spielen aktueller Games sind der X700 und der 6600 Go geeignet. Die 9700 war auch gut, ist aber schon alt. 
Es gibt auch eine 6800 und eine 6800 Ultra für Notebooks. Auch eine X800 müsste es schon geben. Diese wären noch besser als obige Chips geeignet.

Der Pentium M (Centrino) ist trotz niedriger Taktraten ein schneller Prozessor zum Spielen. Außerdem verbraucht er weniger Strom als zB ein Pentium 4 M. Aber auch AMDs neuer Notebookporzzi "Turion" kann bei der Leistung mit dem Pentium M mithalten. In Sachen Stromverbrauch und damit Laufzeit ohne Netz ist der Pentium M aber noch überlegen.

Problem bei einem normalen Pentium 4 oder auch einem Pentium 4 M ist, dass diese mehr Strom verbrauchen, die Laufzeit ohne Netz ist damit geringer als bei Pentium M und Turion. Außerdem werden diese heißer, müssen also besser gekühlt werden. In der Tendenz werden also Notebooks mit diesen CPUs lauter sein.


----------



## Marscel (20. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*

Wenn du unter 1500€ keine der genannten Chips verbaut bekommst, dann wirst du mit der Geforce Go 6600 am besten bedient sein. Ich damit mal Aquamark 3 laufen lassen, das Ergebnis liegt exakt gleich mit einer Radeon 9800 Pro (R350) auf, somit bist du damit noch mehr als halbwegs bedient.


----------



## Raliwutsch (22. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*

hi,. hab mir mal cniht die mühe gemacht, die nun scon 15 seitewn durchzulesen, jedoch las cih den artikel (nciht besonders grndlich) aber  ich habe mitbekommen, dass hier von der gf6600gt die rede war/ist, und nun habe cih mich gefragt, GIBT ES DENN KEINEN LEISEREN LÜFTER???...

kennt ihr euren startenden Düsenjet im Rechner?.. nee.. dann is das die 6600gt,.. die macht so nen verdammten krach, das das nicht aushaltbar ist,.. nun such ich nach nem passenden lüfter,.. aber trau mir keinen zu laufen, da ich schon des öfteren gelesen habe, das die meisten lüfter nciht auf die karte passen, also, welchen leisen(am besten passiv) lüfter gibt es für die 6600gt, der auch passt, und nciht allzuschwer zu montieren ist.

hb mir schon ne wasserkühlung angeschat(zalmann) aber nee, das is dann doch etwas zuviel ohle, und dann geht  da noch was kaputt, und nee,.. das is dann doch nix!

bitte helft mir, für mehr RUHE und FRIEDEN
ansonsten: fazit für die karte: GEIL (hab 160 euro bezahlt)

-->>> albaton Trinity GeForce 6600 GT (agp, d.b. kein PCIe)


----------



## Raliwutsch (22. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*

wie sieht es damit us?...
ZM80D-HP undZM-OP1...

d.h. heatpipe, und Kühler, dund as relativ günstig.. funtzt das?


----------



## Metaltyp (22. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*

Hallo,

zwei klitzekleine Fragen:
1. wäre ein AMD Athlon XP 3000+, 1gb Speicher (Elixir, PC3200), 
Asus A7N8-E Gold Edition mit einer XFX Geforce 6800gt kompatibel, oder  würde eine normale 6800er schon eher sinvoll?

2.woran erkennt man, das ein Speichermodul Dual Channel fähig ist (hab keine Verpackung)?

schonmal Danke! 
Mfg Metaltyp

Opeth rules!


----------



## Marscel (22. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				Raliwutsch am 22.08.2005 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es damit us?...
> ZM80D-HP undZM-OP1...
> 
> d.h. heatpipe, und Kühler, dund as relativ günstig.. funtzt das?



Kann ich leider nicht sagen (hab ne flüsterlesise Leadtek 6600GT). Ich weiss nur, dass der AC NV6 Rev.2 laut PC Games Hardware sehr leise sein soll, wie es mit der Kompatibiltät aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Marscel (22. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				Metaltyp am 22.08.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> zwei klitzekleine Fragen:
> 1. wäre ein AMD Athlon XP 3000+, 1gb Speicher (Elixir, PC3200),
> Asus A7N8-E Gold Edition mit einer XFX Geforce 6800gt kompatibel, oder  würde eine normale 6800er schon eher sinvoll?



Das mit der 6800GT würde hinhauen. Bei den Preisen kann man gut und gerne  die paar Ausbremsungsreibungen hinnehmen.



> 2.woran erkennt man, das ein Speichermodul Dual Channel fähig ist (hab keine Verpackung)?



Du meinst Arbeitsspeicher? Das hat nichts mit dem Riegel zu tun, sondern mit dem Mainboardchip, was in dem Falle von deinem Mainboard (ich vermute mal, du meinst A7N8X-E) aber positiv ist.


----------



## bierchen (22. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				Raliwutsch am 22.08.2005 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,. hab mir mal cniht die mühe gemacht, die nun scon 15 seitewn durchzulesen, jedoch las cih den artikel (nciht besonders grndlich) aber  ich habe mitbekommen, dass hier von der gf6600gt die rede war/ist, und nun habe cih mich gefragt, GIBT ES DENN KEINEN LEISEREN LÜFTER???...


Von Gigabyte gibt es eine 6800, die passiv gekuehlt ist. Die 6800 ist sogar schneller als eine 6600GT, die Kuehlung der Gigabyte ist ausreichend. Die Karte gibt es schon fuer ca. 150 Euro. Links habe ich schon mehrmals weiter oben gepostet.


----------



## LordStefan (24. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				bierchen am 22.08.2005 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Raliwutsch am 22.08.2005 01:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte da kurz ne Frage:

Hat die Club3D Radeon X800 XL auch ohne shader model 3.0 für zukünftige Titel wie Gothic 3 und circa bis mitte 2007 genug power um nicht in der minimalsten Detailstufe spielen zu müssen. 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Raliwutsch (24. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*

habe nun die Heatpipe und den Lüfter von Zalmann angebaut, ist zwar alles sehr wackelig,.. aber naja mal sehen, ob es kühlt, was es ja machen soll,.. bin zear sehr skeptisch ob das nun alles funktioniert, aber naja mal sehn wie lange cih das noch machen, kann, ohne spiele sicherlich sehr lange aber mit??.. mal bf2 testen,.. und sehen was passiert  mehr als "   " kanner ja nciht machen..
aber an alle die ne 6600gt haben und sich ärgern,.. kauft das nciht,... das set ist relativ teuer (ca 35 euro (geht auch billiger)... aber naja... sieht schööön aus))



und LEISER ist es auch noch!


----------



## Marscel (24. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				LordStefan am 24.08.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die Club3D Radeon X800 XL auch ohne shader model 3.0 für zukünftige Titel wie Gothic 3 und circa bis mitte 2007 genug power um nicht in der minimalsten Detailstufe spielen zu müssen.



Würde ich bejahen.

Railwutsch, oder man kauft sich gleich ne leise Grafikkarte.


----------



## LordStefan (25. August 2005)

*AW: Neue Frage - Notebook Grafikkarten – welche ist die beste?*



			
				Marscel am 24.08.2005 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> LordStefan am 24.08.2005 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wollte fragen welche Grafikkarte besser ist, weil sie bei Alternate gleich viel kosten

diese:

Unterstützter PCI-Standard    PCIe x16 



Grafikchip  Bezeichnung  Radeon X800 XT 
Taktfrequenz  500 MHz 
Pixel-Pipelines  16 



Speicher  Kapazität  256 MB 
Typ  GDDR3 
Zugriffszeit  2 ns 
Taktfrequenz  1000 MHz 
Speicheranbindung  256 Bit 



RAMDAC  1. RAMDAC  400 MHz 
2. RAMDAC  400 MHz 



Auflösungen    640x480 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  800x600 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  1024x768 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  1152x864 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  1280x1024 16 Mio 170 Hz 
  1600x1200 16 Mio 120 Hz 
  1920x1440 16 Mio 90 Hz 
  2048x1536 16 Mio 85 Hz 



MPEG2  Wiedergabe  Ja 
Encoding  Nein 



Eingänge    VideoCinch, S-Video 


Ausgänge    1 x VGA, 1 x DVI, VideoCinch, S-Video 
  Der 2. VGA sowie die S-Video und VideoCinch Ein- und Ausgänge sind nur über die beiliegenden Adapter möglich. 



Treiber    Windows 2000, Windows XP 


Zubehör    DVI auf VGA Adapter, ViVo Adapter 


Bemerkung    mit Kühlkörper und Lüfter 


Weitere Infos    unterstützt PCI-Express x16, DirectX 9, OpenGL. 

oder diese:

Unterstützter PCI-Standard    PCIe x16 



Grafikchip  Bezeichnung  Radeon X800 XL 
Taktfrequenz  400 MHz 
Pixel-Pipelines  16 



Speicher  Kapazität  256 MB 
Typ  GDDR3 
Taktfrequenz  1000 MHz 
Speicheranbindung  256 Bit 



RAMDAC  1. RAMDAC  400 MHz 
2. RAMDAC  400 MHz 



Auflösungen    640x480 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  800x600 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  1024x768 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  1152x864 16 Mio 200 Hz 
  1280x1024 16 Mio 170 Hz 
  1600x1200 16 Mio 120 Hz 
  1920x1440 16 Mio 90 Hz 
  2048x1536 16 Mio 85 Hz 



MPEG2  Wiedergabe  Ja 
Encoding  Nein 



Eingänge    S-Video 


Ausgänge    2 x DVI, S-Video 
  Der Komponenten Ausgang ist nur über den beiliegenden Adapter möglich. 



Treiber    Windows 2000, Windows XP 


Zubehör    Treiber CD, Power DVD 5, Collin McRae 2004, DVI auf VGA Adapter, HDTV-Adapter (9-Pin S-Video auf Komponenten) 


Bemerkung    mit Kühlkörper und Lüfter 


Weitere Infos    Unterstützt PCI-Express x16, DirectX 9, OpenGL. Folgende Ausgabeoptionen sind möglich: DVI, S-Video, Komponenten, DVI+DVI, DVI+S-Video, DVI+Komponenten 

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Marscel (25. August 2005)

*X800 XL oder X800 XT*

Beide Karten sind weitesgehend gleich gut, die X800XT ist aber noch ein wenig besser, weshalb ich zu dieser greifen würde.


----------



## infraroterkorsar (26. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

[  "flüsterleise" wat fürn Dummdeutsch, nur vorweg.
Auch wenns rüberkommt wie ausm letzten Jahrhundert;
eine bei Ebay gekaufte neue Radeon 9100, für meinen schmucken faustkeilförmig ausgemoddeten Zweit PC, macht in den Werkseinstellungen übelste Bildfehler. Erst nach runtertakten von Gpu auf 241 und Ramtakt 224 Mhz (ab Werk 250/250) laufen Spiele wie Mafia oder GTA3 zwar mit netten White Dots aber dennoch relativ flüssig auf meiner P3 1Ghz 512MB Budgetgamergurke.
Hab nun mein alte Geforce 3 wieder eingebaut und diese Muchtkarte (evtl. doch Kinderarbeit?!) von ATI an den Händler zurückgeschickt.
Auch der Lüfter ist als ein Verbrechen an meinen Ohren zu werten.
Beim einschalten summt das Teil blitzkriegartig wie ne Ju 52 der der Treibstoff ausgeht.
Bin gespannt wie der Ersatz funzt. Bis dahin bleib ich bei aller Luxusverstiegenheit meinen Geforceschätzchen troi.
Cheers Dani


----------



## Raliwutsch (29. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				infraroterkorsar am 26.08.2005 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [  "flüsterleise" wat fürn Dummdeutsch, nur vorweg.
> Auch wenns rüberkommt wie ausm letzten Jahrhundert;
> eine bei Ebay gekaufte neue Radeon 9100, für meinen schmucken faustkeilförmig ausgemoddeten Zweit PC, macht in den Werkseinstellungen übelste Bildfehler. Erst nach runtertakten von Gpu auf 241 und Ramtakt 224 Mhz (ab Werk 250/250) laufen Spiele wie Mafia oder GTA3 zwar mit netten White Dots aber dennoch relativ flüssig auf meiner P3 1Ghz 512MB Budgetgamergurke.
> Hab nun mein alte Geforce 3 wieder eingebaut und diese Muchtkarte (evtl. doch Kinderarbeit?!) von ATI an den Händler zurückgeschickt.
> ...




JAJA... diese Geräuschkulisse kenn ich, durch die 6600gt von Albatron...

nun,.. wiegesagt, habe cih die heatpipe draufmontiert und versucht bf2 zu starten.. naja dabei isse durchgebrannt.... (hat die heatpipe selber hitze erzegt?? °° ) naja nichts desto troz.. gibts ja ncoh knapp 2 jahre Garantie .. aber de neue gf6600gt von aeolus ist wirklich leiser,.. also ne ju mit treibstoff)

jaja.. die scheiss aktiven lüfter.. naja wenigstens der op1 von zalmann hat sic relativ gelohnt, denn der ist nun als kleiner Gehäuselüfter in die seite eingebaut (little 1st step casemod! 
Der dremel hatmit seinen 30k u/min gute arbeit geleistet.. mal sehn was ich noch alles anbaue *har har*

Fazit: gf6600gt ist zu laut, und es gibt keinen allround lüfter für diese karte.. warum entwerfen die keine??


----------



## MaxFragg (31. August 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hinweis für sparfüchse: bei alternate gibts ne x800pro agp von powercolor für 199 € 
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGO50&


----------



## Wildblood (6. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich bin begeistert von der Qualität der Beratungen hier in diesem Thread, deswegen möchte ich hier auch mal kurz um einen Tipp bitten.

Bin kein völliger Newbie, aber kenne mich auch nicht sonderlich gut aus, daher würde ich mich über Hilfe freuen.
Ich bin relativ günstig an die folgende Konfiguration gekommen und will sie zusammen mit einigen Aufrüstungen meinem Patenkind als 1. "kleinen" Zocker-PC schenken.

1 X ASUS A7V266 Mainboard, Socket A, VIA VT8366 Chipsatz 
1 X AMD Athlon XP 2.000+ Prozessor 
2 X APACER 256 MB RAM (DDR 266) 
1 X APACER 512 MB RAM (DDR 400) 
1 X ENERMAX Switching Power Supply Netzteil mit 350 Watt Leistung 

Entsprechende Lüfter, ein paar alte Festplatten, DVD-Laufwerke etc. fliegen bei mir zu Hause noch rum.
Fehlt mir jetzt eigentlich nur noch eine günstige GraKa für den Junior.

Was für eine GraKa ist bei dem Board bzw. bei diesem Prozessor noch sinnvoll? High-End ist ja quatsch. Das Board und die CPU dürften ja von 2001(?) sein. Ich hatte so mit einer 6600´er geplant, die sollte doch in den meisten Eigenschaften noch relativ gut unterstütz werden, oder? 6800´er wohl eher nicht mehr, das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Hat da jemand einen (Preis-)Tipp für mich?

Danke für Eure Antworten und viele Grüße.


----------



## Marscel (7. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Aufgrund des schwachen Prozessors wäre würde ich max. eine Radeon 9600XT empfehlen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (7. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich grübele gerade über ein neuses PC-System das aussehen soll wie folgt:

AMD Athlon64 3500+ S.939 Tray 512kB, 200 MHz,0,09u "Venice"

Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9, S.939 NVIDIA NFORCE4, ATX,PCI-Expr.

1024MB DDR DIMM PC3200/400 MHz Infineon 3rd, CL3

Fragt sich nur welche Grafikkarte ich mir zudem zulege. Die 6600GT halte ich für schwach. Preislich wäre eine X800 drin, weiss aber nicht ob die so optimal ist. Vllt. eine Parhelia? Was würdet ihr mir so empfehlern? Budget für die Karte bis 250 Euro.


----------



## Marscel (7. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Mit Matrox Parhelias wirst du nicht viel Spaß beim Spielen haben.

In diesem Preisbereich würde ich entweder zu einer Geforce 6800 oder Radeon X800 greifen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (7. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 07.09.2005 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Matrox Parhelias wirst du nicht viel Spaß beim Spielen haben.
> 
> In diesem Preisbereich würde ich entweder zu einer Geforce 6800 oder Radeon X800 greifen.



Hab mich gerade mal was umgeschaut. Die X800 XL liegt zwar ein wenig überm Budget, leistet aber auch mehr als die genannten, ich denke ich werde zu der greifen.

Jetzt sieht der potenzielle neue PC so aus :

Prozi: AMD Athlon64 3200+ S.939 BOX 512kB, 200 MHz,0,09u "Venice"
Speicher: 1024MB DDR DIMM PC3200/400 MHz Infineon 3rd, CL3
Mb: Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9, S.939 NVIDIA NFORCE4, ATX,PCI-Expr.
Graka: Gigabyte GV-RX80L256V, ViVo, ATI X800XL, DVI, 256MB, PCIe

In dieser Zusammenstellung zu empfehlen?^^


----------



## lohsi83 (13. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo,

ich wende mich mal hilfesuchend an euch experten hier, da meine kleine schwester mir den auftrag gegeben hat, ihrem rechner ne neue günstige grafikkarte zu spendieren. sollte eine sein, die halbwegs aktuelle spiele flüssig mitmacht (braucht also nicht das ultimative high-end teil sein) , aber keinesfalls mehr als 150 euro kosten

aktuelles system:
celeron 2400
256 mb ram
grafik bisher intel 845G onboard

was könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Danke, Lohsi!


----------



## Marscel (13. September 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

So würde ich in den PC maxmial eine Radeon 9600XT verbauen oder eine Geforce 6600.


----------



## Naikonix (14. September 2005)

*Asus 256MB AX800 XT PE VIVO/DVI/TV-Out Platinum Edition AGP*

"Nabend"

Habe da mal ne Frage bezüglich ner Grafikkarte:

Bei e-bug gabs die Tage ne
"Asus 256MB AX800 XT PE VIVO/DVI/TV-Out Platinum Edition AGP"

für 250€ (Retail, also ohne Spiele, Webcam)...leider habe ich das Angebot verpasst, da ich da ich unterwegs war und den Newsletter wie immer nicht gelesen habe 

Im Moment steht die Karte bei 280€, was glaube ich auch ok wäre.

Ich wollte fragen, was ihr von der Karte haltet, bzw ob jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser hat (auch Lautstärke usw). Bis jetzt habe ich nur Positives gelesen.

Ich brauche mal wieder ne neue Graka und denke diese wäre ganz gut...

Mein System:
Asus A7V8X
AMD XP 3000+ (333 FSB)
1,25 GB DDR RAM (Infineon)
MSI GF4 Ti 4200 (64 MB DDR)
usw usw 

Danke für eure Meinungen, etc.

Grüße,
Naikonix

PS: Jau es soll ne AGP Karte sein, daher aber nicht zuuuuu teuer


----------



## Marscel (14. September 2005)

*AW: Asus 256MB AX800 XT PE VIVO/DVI/TV-Out Platinum Edition AGP*

Für gewöhnlich heißt "Retail", dass alles dabei ist.

Ansonsten geht der Preis für die Grafikkarte ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Naikonix (14. September 2005)

*AW: Asus 256MB AX800 XT PE VIVO/DVI/TV-Out Platinum Edition AGP*

Ups...da habe ich mich vertan^^ meinte "bulk" *g*


----------



## nicokoc (15. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Cool, muss jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen   
also, wie viele schon sicherlich wissen (durch meine vielen Fragen) habe ich mir vor was neues für meine Kiste zu holen. Jetzt harperts bei der Graka noch  

Erstens, wofür brauche ich die "Pixel Pipelines"?
Ich habe mir überlegt entweder ne 800XT z.B.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ati-Radeon-X800-XT-PE-256MB-GDDR3-AGP-Retail-NEU-TOP_W0QQitemZ5241013208QQcategoryZ107218QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/ATI-Radeon-X800-XT-Bulk-TV-Out-Video-In-DVI_W0QQitemZ5238985007QQcategoryZ87051QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
  zu holen oder was von Nvidia. Das soll angeblich die "Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/3400 PCX" gut sein http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAXW24&artno=JAXW24&

...oder kennt jem. soagr Links wo man sie günstiger bekommt?
Danke nochmal, YOU ARE ALL GREAT!


----------



## Naikonix (15. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,
wie du oben gelesen hast, will ich mir auch eine neue Graka kaufen.
Hatte ja bei E-Bug die "White Box" X800 XT-PE verpasst für 250€.
Bin gerade bei Snogard ( www.snogard.de ) vorbei gesurft und habe gesehen, dass die die auch im Angebot haben:

Speicher (MB): 256
RAM-Typ: GDDR-RAM3
Speicherbusbreite: 256bit
Schnittstelle: AGP
GPU Chipsatz: ATI X
Grafikprozessor: ATI Radeon X800 XT
Speichertakt: 1120MHz (560Mhz DDR)
GPU-Takt: 520MHz
RAMDAC: 2x 400MHz
AGP-Standard: 8x/4x
max. Auflösung: 2048x1536
Anschlüsse: 15pol. D-Sub, DVI, TV-Out
Zubehör: Handbuch, Treiber-CD, DVI to VGA Adapter, Kabelset
Hinweis: höher getaktete Platinum Edition, benötigt wird ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil
Besonderheiten: 16 Pixel-Pipelines, DirectX 9.0 und OpenGL 2.0 Unterstützung, White Box

für ebenfalls 250€!
Habe da gerade angerufen und gefragt, ob die von Asus ist, die sagen einem dann "Da steht zwar Asus als Label drauf, wir haben die aber als NoName Karte bekommen...bla..."
Ich werde mir die bestellen, denke mal die wird schon ganz gut sein und zur Not gibts ja noch das Rückgaberecht.

Grüße,
Naikonix


----------



## Naikonix (16. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die Karte kam heute um 11:30 bei mir an (keine 24h später), super schnell...!
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte, leider habe ich es vergessen vorher mal nen Benchmark zu machen mit der GF4, aber egal weiß auch so dass die X800 schneller ist 

Zocke FarCray und HL² bei 1280x1024...keinerlei Probleme 



Grüße,

Naikonix


----------



## mike1992 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

alternate ramscht ja grad AGP Karten.
Soll ich jetzt zur X800Pro für 199€ oder zur Asus V9999GT (6800GT) für 40 € mehr greifen?


----------



## Naikonix (17. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hmm soviel habe ich mich damit auch nicht beschäftigt, ich glaube die Karten sind so einigermaßen gleichauf, was die Grafikleistung angeht.

6800 GT hat 16 Pixel Pipelines und kann Pixel Shader Version 3.0 im Gegensatz zur X800 Pro (12, 2.0++). Wie schwer das gewichtet kann ich dir nicht sagen, dafür weiß ich darüber zu wenig.

Die X800 XT PE (auch AGP), die ich gestern bekommen habe (250€) ist schneller als die beiden (vermute ich mal stark), allerdings gibts die so günstig nur in der white box, also keine Spiele usw. (16, 2.0++, aber höhere Chip und Ram Tacktung als die anderen beiden)

Ansonsten googl doch einfach mal nach Tests 

Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.de.tomshardware.com/graphic/20050706/index.html

Grüße,
Naikonix


----------



## Marscel (17. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 16.09.2005 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> alternate ramscht ja grad AGP Karten.
> Soll ich jetzt zur X800Pro für 199€ oder zur Asus V9999GT (6800GT) für 40 € mehr greifen?



Ich selber würde die 40€ mehr für eine Geforce 6800GT ausgeben.


----------



## mike1992 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 17.09.2005 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mike1992 am 16.09.2005 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lohnt sich das? Ich kauf mir den PC einmal, dann rüst ich mal in 2-3 Jahren auf. Was lohnt sich da????

P.S Falsl noch net gesagt: Is Micro-ATX Gehäuse und Mainboard (MSI K8MM-V)


----------



## Marscel (17. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 17.09.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich das? Ich kauf mir den PC einmal, dann rüst ich mal in 2-3 Jahren auf. Was lohnt sich da????



Für 2 oder 3 Jahre wird sich die Geforce 6800GT sicherlich nicht top halten. Du könntest schauen, ob du einmal eine teure Grafikkarte kaufst und hoffst, dass diese so lange wie möglich hält oder du kaufst zwei günstigere und hast davon dann etwas.


----------



## mike1992 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 17.09.2005 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> mike1992 am 17.09.2005 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach was, hier hab ich ne FX5200 drin, genügt eigentlich, insofern soll die Graka nur garantieren, dass ich die Spiele spielen KANN, nicht in den besten Einstellungen, auch wenn das mti der Karte nächstes Jahr noch so gut wie garantiert ist

Für die nächsten Jahre, reicht dann eine X800Pro oder ne 6800GT???

Was ist generell schneller???


----------



## LordStefan (18. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi @ll

ich suche eine grafikarte im i preisbereich zwischen 240 - 280  
ich bräuchte eine PCI.   
Ivh bräuchte eine Grafikkarte, die sowohl jetzt auch und auch noch in 2-3   Jahre halbwegs gute Leistung bringt. 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## mike1992 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				LordStefan am 18.09.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ll
> 
> ich suche eine grafikarte im i preisbereich zwischen 240 - 280
> ich bräuchte eine PCI.
> ...




Geforce 6800(GT)
X800(plus irgendwelche Zusätze)


----------



## Naikonix (18. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 18.09.2005 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> LordStefan am 18.09.2005 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Würde ich auch sagen, zum Beispiel:
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=JAXA90&#tecData


----------



## bierchen (19. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 18.09.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die nächsten Jahre, reicht dann eine X800Pro oder ne 6800GT???


Ja.



> Was ist generell schneller???


6800GT ist schneller als X800Pro


----------



## Naikonix (19. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 19.09.2005 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> mike1992 am 18.09.2005 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X800 XT-PE ist schneller als eine 6800 GT und ungefähr auf dem Niveau von der 6800 Ultra, kommt immer aufs Spiel an, oder?


----------



## bierchen (19. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Naikonix am 19.09.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 19.09.2005 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, und weiter?  
Was willst Du mir damit sagen?


----------



## mike1992 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Naikonix am 19.09.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 19.09.2005 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön, und was is damit?


----------



## nicokoc (20. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Jetzt ist meine Entscheidung gefallen! Ich möchte erstmal mein System total ausnutzen bevor es zur Rente geht.
Daher hole ich mir noch eine AGP Graka.
Jedoch, welche? Ich dachte mir so bis 260 €?

Was ist besser? GeForce 6800 oder X850XT PE ?

Habe diese X850XT PE gefunden, jedoch stehen nicht viele Details da
http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/0018031?pid=hardwareschotte

Bitte um Eure Hilfe! Was würde ich ohne Euch tun


----------



## bierchen (20. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				nicokoc am 20.09.2005 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist meine Entscheidung gefallen! Ich möchte erstmal mein System total ausnutzen bevor es zur Rente geht.
> Daher hole ich mir noch eine AGP Graka.
> Jedoch, welche? Ich dachte mir so bis 260 €?
> 
> ...


Bei der verlinkten Karte handelt es sich um eine X800XT PE, was aber nicht viel Unterschied macht. Diese Karte ist um einiges schneller als eine normale 6800. Sie spielt in der Liga einer 6800Ultra.

Das Angebot von Mindfactory ist sehr gut. Da kann man zuschlagen. Bei Prozessorlastigen Spielen wird halt Dein Athlon XP zum Flaschenhals.


----------



## nicokoc (20. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 20.09.2005 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot von Mindfactory ist sehr gut. Da kann man zuschlagen. Bei Prozessorlastigen Spielen wird halt Dein Athlon XP zum Flaschenhals.



Also machen sich die X800 XT PE und die  6800Ultra nicht viel?
Meinst du das meine CPU schon viel zu langsam ist? Was wenn ich mir ne AthlonXP 3200+(Barton,.13u) hole?


----------



## bierchen (20. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				nicokoc am 20.09.2005 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 20.09.2005 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, die Karten spielen in der selben Liga.



> Meinst du das meine CPU schon viel zu langsam ist? Was wenn ich mir ne AthlonXP 3200+(Barton,.13u) hole?


Ein XP2400+ ist schon zu schwach auf der Brust für eine X800XT. 
Problem ist, dass Dein Mainboard nur max. einen FSB von 333 unterstützt, also keinen Xp 3200+, wohl aber einen Xp3000+ mit FSB333 (Achtung! den gibt es auch mit FSB400).
http://tw.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/CPUSupportList/CPUSupportList_GA-7VAXP%20Ultra.htm


----------



## nicokoc (21. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Also! Ich habe mir jetzt nen neues Board bestellt mit PCIE (diese Entscheidung hat mich viele Stunden und Nerven gekostet, euch sicherlich auch so oft wie ich gefragt habe) 
Nur noch eins   
Welche Graka?
Die scheint gut zu sein?
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAXA90&source=highlight&pid=4311&
Oder kennt jem. was besserer (nicht zu viel teurer als diese) oder so?
danke


----------



## bierchen (21. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				nicokoc am 21.09.2005 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also! Ich habe mir jetzt nen neues Board bestellt mit PCIE (diese Entscheidung hat mich viele Stunden und Nerven gekostet, euch sicherlich auch so oft wie ich gefragt habe)
> Nur noch eins
> Welche Graka?
> Die scheint gut zu sein?
> ...


Darf man davon ausgehen, dass Du Dir zum Mainboard auch den passenden Prozzi ausgesucht hast?

Die verlinkte Karte ist imo ein super Angebot.


----------



## nicokoc (21. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 21.09.2005 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> nicokoc am 21.09.2005 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hole mir das Asus A8N-SLI und den Athlon 64 3500+ Venice   
Kennst du vielleicht trotzdem noch paar andere Grakas, oder sollte ich auf jeden dort zugreifen?


----------



## Marscel (21. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Zu der Karte kannst du greifen, ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es irgendwo bessere Angebote gibt, aber die Karte würde auf jeden Fall zum System passen.


----------



## Naikonix (21. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 19.09.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naikonix am 19.09.2005 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hehe* damit meinte ich was ich geschrieben habe  ...dass halt beide gleich schnell (gut) sind.
Bei den Tests ist je nach Spiel mal die eine oder die andere knapp vorne...ist ja auch egal  Vergessen wa das *g*


Naikonix


----------



## baschtle (24. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

[/quote]ich hab ne frage. will mir ne neue grafikkarte zulegen. Ich schwanke zwischen einer GeForce 6800 Ultra und einer ATI X800XT. zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten bzw. worin unterscheiden die sich(welche ist leistungsfähiger, hat hübschere effekte etc.)?
Gibts die neuen Nvidia karten 7800GT und GTX nur für PCI-Express oder auch für AGP?
bedanke mich schon im voraus.
P.S. Ich habe einen Intel P 4 mit 3.2 GHz, 512DDR-Ram, AGP 8x geforce FX 5500.


----------



## bierchen (24. September 2005)

*AW: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				baschtle am 24.09.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ne frage. will mir ne neue grafikkarte zulegen. Ich schwanke zwischen einer GeForce 6800 Ultra und einer ATI X800XT. zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten bzw. worin unterscheiden die sich(welche ist leistungsfähiger, hat hübschere effekte etc.)?


Die beiden Karten liegen etwa gleichauf. In manchen Spielen ist die Nvidia schneller, in anderen ist die ATI schneller. Allerdings kann nur die Nvidia Effekte mit den Pixel Shader 3.0 darstellen. Siehe dazu auch was bringt shader modell 3.0?.
Die 6800Ultra ist aus Preis/Leistungsicht aber nicht zu empfehlen, hier würde sich dann eine kaum langsamere 6800GT für 220-250€ anbieten. Die X800Xt gibt es auch schon vereinzelt für unter 300€, was ein gutes Angebot ist.



> Gibts die neuen Nvidia karten 7800GT und GTX nur für PCI-Express oder auch für AGP?


Nein, gibt es nicht. Es sieht aber derzeit auch nicht so aus, als würde sich daran etwas ändern (oder ich hab in den letzten 5 Wochen was verpasst  )



> bedanke mich schon im voraus.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe einen Intel P 4 mit 3.2 GHz, 512DDR-Ram, AGP 8x geforce FX 5500.


----------



## GeneralMF (24. September 2005)

*Neufassung*

Mal eine Frage: Wird und wenn ja wann wird es eine neue Fassung der Grafikkartenkaufberatung geben. Würde mich mal interessieren, wo die 6800 GT (265 MB) mitlerweile steht.


----------



## bierchen (25. September 2005)

*AW: Neufassung*



			
				GeneralMF am 24.09.2005 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage: Wird und wenn ja wann wird es eine neue Fassung der Grafikkartenkaufberatung geben. Würde mich mal interessieren, wo die 6800 GT (265 MB) mitlerweile steht.


Die 6800GT kann man derzeit in der oberen Mittelklasse einordnen.

Marscel hat weiter oben schon eine neue Fassung angekündigt. Allerdings wird er wohl noch warten, bis ATI seinen R520 herausgebracht hat. Vermutlich wird es also Dezember werden...


----------



## GeneralMF (25. September 2005)

*AW: Neufassung*



			
				bierchen am 25.09.2005 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> GeneralMF am 24.09.2005 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok Danke für die Info!


----------



## FossilZ (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neufassung*

hab keine lust alles durchzulesen, deswegen:

*Lohnt sich eigendlich noch ne GeForce 6600GT?*

weil momentan hab ich ja noch die 5600 und wollte jetzt irgenwann (endlich) mal aufrüsten.


----------



## Marscel (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neufassung*



			
				FossilZ am 01.10.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hab keine lust alles durchzulesen, deswegen:
> 
> *Lohnt sich eigendlich noch ne GeForce 6600GT?*
> 
> weil momentan hab ich ja noch die 5600 und wollte jetzt irgenwann (endlich) mal aufrüsten.



Kommt drauf an. Bei der aktuellen Grafikkarte lohnt sich ein Geforce 6600GT. Bei 1024x768 kannst du momentan alles mit hohen Details spielen.

Für den Preis von etwa 160€ geht die Karte in Ordnung, für 50€ mehr bekommt man schon die schnellere 6800GT oder ATi Radeon X800 Pro.


----------



## bierchen (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neufassung*



			
				FossilZ am 01.10.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hab keine lust alles durchzulesen, deswegen:
> 
> *Lohnt sich eigendlich noch ne GeForce 6600GT?*
> 
> weil momentan hab ich ja noch die 5600 und wollte jetzt irgenwann (endlich) mal aufrüsten.


Für den Preis einer 6600GT bekommst Du teilweise schon Karten mit einem 6800-Chip. Diese sind in jedem Fall der 6600GT vorzuziehen.


----------



## GeneralMF (2. Oktober 2005)

*Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Eine Frage: Ich überlegt mir noch dieses Jahr ne 6800GT +265Mb zu kaufen, wollte aber wissen welche die leiseste ist. Hab mal als außwahl dies hier vergleichen lassen. http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra256&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=6800&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+

Was meint ihr, welche ich mir kaufen soll oder gibt es noch günstigere Angebote, welche hier nicht aufgeführt sind?


----------



## SuperFab (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit der Asus Geforce 6800 V9999TD 128MB?
Habe nämlich vor mir diese für ca. 150€ zu kaufen.  Für den Preis sehen die Benchmarks recht ordentlich aus und Testberichte fallen auch positiv aus.
Wollte nur wissen ob vielleicht jemand persönlich die gleiche Karte hat und wie stabil sie normal/overclocked läuft.
Thx


----------



## bierchen (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				GeneralMF am 02.10.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: Ich überlegt mir noch dieses Jahr ne 6800GT +265Mb zu kaufen, wollte aber wissen welche die leiseste ist. Hab mal als außwahl dies hier vergleichen lassen. http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra256&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=6800&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+
> 
> Was meint ihr, welche ich mir kaufen soll oder gibt es noch günstigere Angebote, welche hier nicht aufgeführt sind?


Die Karten von Leadtek und Galaxy sind die leisesten Karten. Afaik sind alle anderen in der Nähe von 3 Sone oder mehr - zu laut für meinen Geschmack. Bräuchte ich jetzt eine, dann würde ich zur Leadteck greifen.


----------



## bierchen (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				SuperFab am 03.10.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit der Asus Geforce 6800 V9999TD 128MB?
> Habe nämlich vor mir diese für ca. 150€ zu kaufen.  Für den Preis sehen die Benchmarks recht ordentlich aus und Testberichte fallen auch positiv aus.
> Wollte nur wissen ob vielleicht jemand persönlich die gleiche Karte hat und wie stabil sie normal/overclocked läuft.
> Thx


Schau Dir mal folgende Threads an. Da gibt es ein paar Infos diesbezüglich:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=104&tid=3223855
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=104&tid=3210372
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=104&tid=3164008


----------



## Solon25 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

_VGA ATI 256 MB X700 PCIe ViVo DVI_

Kann mir mal wer veraten warum bei dieser Karte VGA davor steht? Raff ich nicht. Normal steht da die Bezeichnung nicht bei, nur bei dieser


----------



## bierchen (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Solon25 am 04.10.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> _VGA ATI 256 MB X700 PCIe ViVo DVI_
> 
> Kann mir mal wer veraten warum bei dieser Karte VGA davor steht? Raff ich nicht. Normal steht da die Bezeichnung nicht bei, nur bei dieser


VGA = Video Graphics Accelerator
Ist also völlig überflüssig. Vermutlich haben sie das hier vorne dran gehängt, weil es sich um keine Herstellerkarte, sondern um eine von ATI selbst hergestellte Karte handelt ("Built by ATI" oder so).

Von der Karte würde ich übrigens abraten, falls Du die ins Auge gefasst hast.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				bierchen am 04.10.2005 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 04.10.2005 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bierchen (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Solon25 am 05.10.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 04.10.2005 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also eine X700 Pro liegt auf dem Niveau einer 9800Pro, nur dir hier ist nur eine X700, nix Pro. Sicher, besser als die 4200 ist sie und unterstützt auch DirectX9-Effekte. Nur ist sie für diese halt schon wieder zu langsam dafür. (Die Ti 4200 war teilweise recht schnell in DirectX9-Spielen, weil sie diese Effekte gar nicht darstellen konnte >>> weniger Rechenarbeit)
Du wirst also die Details in halbwegs anspruchsvollen Spielen erheblich zurückschrauben müssen. Die 256MB Speicher bei der Karte bringen so gut wie nichts, weil die Grundgeschwindigkeit zu langsam ist, um höhere Details und AA +AF zuschalten könnte (kann man zwar, ist dann aber eine unspielbare Ruckelpartie).

Überlegs Dir gut. Ich empfehle einen Selbstbau.


----------



## Slain75 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

richtig ... ich kann dem mann nur zustimmen .... übrigens hab ich gerade gesehen geforce 6800 Ultra 299€ , geht mal stöbern .... ciao


----------



## Slain75 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

übrigens ... ich denke die ati karten werden auch bald billiger , jetzt wo x1800 drausen ist. preise verfolgen ... ciao


----------



## Badboy64 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Slain75 am 13.10.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens ... ich denke die ati karten werden auch bald billiger , jetzt wo x1800 drausen ist. preise verfolgen ... ciao


Hallo, Ich bin absoluter Neuling hier. Hab so ein bisschen gelesen hier. Ich brauche dringend eine neue AGP Karte, weiss aber nicht welche... Mein Boss hat mir gestern zu einer Sparkle 6800 GT geraten, gabs bei Alternate für 189.- €. Ich heute hin und keine mehr da... Eben das ganze Internet nach so nem Teil abgegrast aber nix... WAS SOLL ICH TUN?    Ich bitte um eure Hilfe! Mfg


----------



## bierchen (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Badboy64 am 13.10.2005 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS SOLL ICH TUN?


Was sollen wir tun?  
Sollen wir Dir in Sachen Grafikkarten beraten, evtl. Ausweichmöglichkeiten aufzeigen (hierzu wären Angaben zu Deinem System erfroderlich), oder sollen wir DIr helfen, diese Karte zu finden? Zu letzterem sei gesagt, dass Du eine 6800GT für 189€ wohl nicht bekommen wirst. Wann hat Dein Chef denn dieses Angebot gesehen?


----------



## Badboy64 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				bierchen am 13.10.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Badboy64 am 13.10.2005 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Chef hat die gestern Abend noch bei Alternate gesehen und der Verkäufer hat mir heute Mittag auch gesagt das sie bis heute Nacht noch 5 Stk. hatten, die sind aber über Online-Bestellungen verschickt worden. Berawten wäre cool, Ausweichmöglichkeiten auch cool und diese Karte zu finden wäre am allerbesten... Angaben zum System:
Athlon 64 3000+; Epox EP-8KDA3J; 1536 MB DDR 400; 
Jetzt kommts: Radeon 9600 SE 128 MB <-----Die muss weg!


----------



## bierchen (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Badboy64 am 13.10.2005 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Angaben zum System:
> Athlon 64 3000+; Epox EP-8KDA3J; 1536 MB DDR 400;
> Jetzt kommts: Radeon 9600 SE 128 MB <-----Die muss weg!


Also eine 6800GT für unter 200€ wirst Du nicht finden, ich vermute stark, dass sich Dein Chef da verguckt hat. Vermutlich meinte er eine 6600GT.

Für Dein System käme auch eine X800Pro in Betracht. Einzelne Karten gibt es schon für ca. 200€: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra256&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=X800Pro&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+

Bei den schnelleren 6800GT wäre eine MSI für 250€ lieferbar: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a104458.html
Alle anderen lieferbaren 6800GT kosten 300€ oder mehr.

Eine X800Xl ist in etwas so schnell wie eine 6800GT und ist für unter 300€ erhältlich: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra256&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=X800+XL&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+

Wenns billiger sein soll, dann kann man auch noch eine 6800 mit 128MB speicher empfehlen, kostet ca. 150€: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra128&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=6800&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+


----------



## Badboy64 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Jo, erstmal Danke!!

Mein Chef hat sich 100%ig net verguckt, da der Typ von Alternate das ja auch bestätigt hat, das sie welche für den Preis hatten...

Hab heute n Angebot von Avitos (auch aus Gießen) bekommen, MSI 6800 GT für 210.- Hab aber hier bei euch gelesen das der Lüfter ziemlich laut sein soll und das wär net so toll, weil bis jetzt hört man den Rechner so gut wie null...

Ich werd mich mal auf die Suche nach ner passenden Karte begeben, vielleicht find ich ja eine günstige, die man noch n bisschen übertakten kann oder so. Kenn mich halt mit Pipelines und dem ganzen Kram net so aus...
Hör immer nur auf andere wenn ich irgendwas für den Rechner brauch, sieht man ja am Board... Scheißding! Hätt mir mal einer sagen können das Sockel 939 besser ist... Und mit übertakten geht auch nix. Aber ich werd wohl zurecht kommen, denk ich... Bis jetzt lief alles, zwar mit geringer Auflösung aber das ändert sich ja hoffentlich bald...

Für deine Tipps vielen Dank...

mfg


----------



## bierchen (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Bei den 6800** Karten sind mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Karten alle karten recht laut. Bei den X800** Karten ist es umgekehrt, die sind meistens leise.


----------



## Badboy64 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

[Also meinst du die MSI ist okay für 210.-???

Soll ich die nehmen??

Du bist meine einzige Hilfe!! Find mich auf dem total überfüllten GraKa-Markt net zurecht!

Mfg


----------



## bierchen (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Badboy64 am 14.10.2005 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [Also meinst du die MSI ist okay für 210.-???
> 
> Soll ich die nehmen??
> 
> ...


Also eine 6800GT für den Preis ist der Hammer. Bei den INternetshops finde ich keine zu diesem Preis. Außerdem sind die meisten Karten, wenn sie dann mal für 250€ oder so verkauft werden, nicht verfügbar.
Wie laut die MSI ist, weiß ich aber nicht.

Rein von Preis/Leistungs-Sicht gesehen, ist das aber ein sehr gutes Angebot (sollte es stimmen *ungläubig bin*), die Karte passt leistungsmäßig auch noch zu Deinem restlichen System.

Hier ein Thread, wo sich ein User über die schlechte Verfügbarkeit der 6800GT-Karten beschwert: Kauf von Geforce 6800GT ich dreh ab


----------



## Badboy64 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Also, ich weiss das es die da gibt, ich weis auch das die so viel, oder so wenig, wie mans nimmt, kostet!

Die wird aber extra auf Anfrage bestellt, deswegen hab ich gezögert...

Aber wenn du sagst das es ein Hammer ist, kauf ich, bzw. bestell ich die....

Den lauten Lüfter kann ich doch wechseln, oder?? Oder runterdrehen...??

1 Frage hab ich noch, kann ich die übertakten????


Mfg


----------



## bierchen (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*



			
				Badboy64 am 14.10.2005 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich weiss das es die da gibt, ich weis auch das die so viel, oder so wenig, wie mans nimmt, kostet!
> 
> Die wird aber extra auf Anfrage bestellt, deswegen hab ich gezögert...
> 
> ...


Weiß ich nicht. Aber viele Karten haben eine Lüftersteuerung, die man manchmal auch mit einem Programm steuern kann. Einen anderen Lüfter könntest Du natürlich auch montieren. Das habe ich aber selber noch nie gemacht. 



> 1 Frage hab ich noch, kann ich die übertakten????


Übertakten kann man praktisch jede Grafikkarte. Wie weit kann aber keiner genau sagen, keine Karte ist 100% gleich.


----------



## Badboy64 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Dank dir trotzdem für deine Tipps. Geb dir auch mal n "bierchen" aus, falls wir uns mal zufällig ubern Weg laufen!!!


----------



## Marscel (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Leiseste  Grafikkarte*

Nun hab ich die c't 22 in die Finger bekommen, mit reichlich Benchmarks und Neuigkeiten.

Die nötigen Infos für ein FAQ#3 hab ich, nur gerade keine Zeit.



Spoiler



Test


----------



## Mistah (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hiho, 

Hoffe ich bin im richtigen thread für meine Fragen,

Ich hätte eine frage bezüglich des aufrüsten eines in die Jahre gekommen Standpc´s.

Es handelt sich um einen
AhtlonXP 2200
mit einer GeForce4ti4200 (PCI)

Leider erreich ich in dieser konstelation gerademal 40fps bei ut2k4 und bei q4 nurnoch 20 = beinahe unspielbar.

Ich will für die nächste spielegeneration (ut2k7, usw) ebenfalls noch gerüstet sein!

Jetzt hab ich mir einige meinungen geholt, genannt wurde:
- ganzes system auf PCI-e umstellen (sehr teuer)
- in eine high end grafikarte (AGP) investieren und den rest belassen

Jetzt frage ich mich was sinnvoll ist. Wielange kann ich mit dem jetztigen system und einer top agp karte (vor allem welche?) mithalten?
Oder bringt es das ganze einfach nichtmehr und ich kann bald wieder neuinvestieren!
Zahlt es sich neue mobo-cpu-graka auf pci-e basis zu kaufen?
Was würdet ihr mir empfhelen?
Oder kann ich eine neue PCI-e karte in mein altes system reinstecken?
Wieviel +fps/performance bringt mir das ganze überhaupt?
Bringt es überhaupt jetzt schon aufzurüsten oder soll ich noch bissl abwarten, ist vl eine neue hardware generation im amarsch die das jetztige komplett alt aussehen lässt?

Ich weiß viele fragen, aber ich wäre echt dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet da ich wirklich fast 0 Ahnung von dem ganzen habe und mein weniges geld vor einem fehlkauf schützen möchte!

Danke schon im vorraus
mfg
MIstah


----------



## bierchen (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Mistah am 25.10.2005 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Danke schon im vorraus
> mfg
> MIstah


Leider ist Dein Prozessor zu langsam als dass sich hier noch eine neue Grafikkarte lohnen würde, um fürs nächste Jahr gerüstet zu sein.
Dein Mainboard bietet auch noch kein PCIe.

Ich würde in Deinem Fall in ein komplett neues System investieren. Wenn Du den alten nicht verkaufen willst, dann kannst Du u.U. noch einige Komponenten (v.a. Laufwerke) übernehmen.

Für Spieler empfiehlt sich ein Athlon 64 auf Sockel 939, dazu mindestens 1 GB RAM und eine PCIe-Grafikkarte.

Um ein paar Anregungen für ein neues System zu erhalten, solltest Du mal hier reinschauen: 	UPDATE: PC-Systemkaufberatung [26. August 2005] - Bitte vor dem Posten lesen!!!

Desweiteren stellen viele hier ihre ausgewählten Komponenten zu Begutachtung durch die Community rein, da kannst Du Dir auch Anregungen holen:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=board&bid=401
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=board&bid=9


----------



## frogi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi, ich hab nochmal ne frage zum thema SLI.
Lohnt es sich oder es ist derzeit noch zu teuer ?
Wird der PC dadurch zu heiß?


----------



## Marscel (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				frogi am 29.10.2005 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich hab nochmal ne frage zum thema SLI.
> Lohnt es sich oder es ist derzeit noch zu teuer ?
> Wird der PC dadurch zu heiß?



Für den Normaleinsatz des PCs lohnt sich SLi eigentlich nicht, eine schnelle Grafikkarte tut ihren Dienst auch wunderbar.

Durch eine 2 Grafikkarte wird der PC innen natürlich ein paar Grad wärmer.


----------



## frogi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ok, danke. also reicht eine high end karte auch vollkommen aus ?


----------



## bierchen (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				frogi am 29.10.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke. also reicht eine high end karte auch vollkommen aus ?


Absolut. Eine 2. karte bringt ja nicht automatisch 100% mehr Leistung, bei weitem nicht. Aber Du zahlst 100% mehr. 

Wenn Du natürlich alle aktuellen Spiele in 1600x1200 8xAA/16AF flüssig spielen willst, dann brauchst Du SLI. Wenn 1280x1024 4xAA/8AF reicht, dann reicht eine normale Highend-Karte, um flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 29.10.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 29.10.2005 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nvidia hat ja mit SLI angefangen.
Wie heisst diese Technik bei Ati- Grafikkarten? Und ist meine Graka dazu fähig?


----------



## frogi (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

technik heißt "crossair".


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				frogi am 30.10.2005 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> technik heißt "crossair".


ah, danke


----------



## bierchen (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				frogi am 30.10.2005 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> technik heißt "crossair".


*hüstel*

Crossfire, nicht Crossair. *g*


----------



## frogi (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

oh, sorry. hat ich verwechselt. tut mir leid


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen, schreibe ich mal hier meine Frage:
Was bekomme ich noch für meine GeForce 4 Ti 4800 SE mit 128mb von Leadtek? Ausserdem ist eine Zalman Heatpipe als Kühler montiert.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich baue für uns einen Multimedia-PC für's Wohnzimmer zusammen. Der wird hauptsächlich als Fernseher und Stereoanlage genutzt (also TV gucken, aufnehmen, Radio, MP3, Winamp, etc.). Allerdings möchte ich darauf auch mal mit Freunden eine Runde NFS:MW zocken.  Ich bin mir mit der Grafikkarte nur noch nicht 100%ig sicher. So sieht's aus:

*Asus A8V Deluxe* (Via K8T800Pro, AGP - auf PCI-E verzichte ich - der Rechner wird sehr wahrscheinlich niemals aufgerüstet, daher ist's mit AGP halt günstiger)
*AMD Athlon 64 3200+*
*3x 512MB DDR-400 Kingston*

Also suche ich eine AGP-Karte mit möglichst gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Zuerst dachte ich an eine 6800GT, aber die bekommt man ja mittlerweile gar nicht mehr (für AGP). Daher dachte ich an folgende:
*MSI RX800Pro-TD256* - 256MB, 256bit, AGP.... für *222,-*

Gibt es noch andere Chips als den X800Pro mit einem ähnlich gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Oder passt das so schon?


----------



## bierchen (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 31.10.2005 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue für uns einen Multimedia-PC für's Wohnzimmer zusammen. Der wird hauptsächlich als Fernseher und Stereoanlage genutzt (also TV gucken, aufnehmen, Radio, MP3, Winamp, etc.). Allerdings möchte ich darauf auch mal mit Freunden eine Runde NFS:MW zocken.  Ich bin mir mit der Grafikkarte nur noch nicht 100%ig sicher. So sieht's aus:
> 
> *Asus A8V Deluxe* (Via K8T800Pro, AGP - auf PCI-E verzichte ich - der Rechner wird sehr wahrscheinlich niemals aufgerüstet, daher ist's mit AGP halt günstiger)
> *AMD Athlon 64 3200+*
> *3x 512MB DDR-400 Kingston*


Warum nimmst Du 3 Module? Damit hast Du doch schon (fast) alle Steckplätze belegt und kannst später nicht mehr aufrüsten. ich würde an Deiner Stelle 2 x 1GB (MDT ist empfehlenswert) nehmen.



> Also suche ich eine AGP-Karte mit möglichst gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Zuerst dachte ich an eine 6800GT, aber die bekommt man ja mittlerweile gar nicht mehr (für AGP). Daher dachte ich an folgende:
> *MSI RX800Pro-TD256* - 256MB, 256bit, AGP.... für *222,-*
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Chips als den X800Pro mit einem ähnlich gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Oder passt das so schon?


Eine X800 Pro hat ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Eine X800GTO ist etwas langsamer, aber auch empfehlenswert (sofern als AGP verfügbar). Die 6800 für ca. 170€ ist auch ein gutes angebot. Leider hat die nur 128MB RAM und ist auch langsamer als eine X800Pro oder GTO. Daher ist die Karte nicht mehr so zukunftstauglich.

@ Apfelsaft: Mehr wie 50€ ist Deine 
T4800 SE schätzungsweise nicht mehr wert. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie viel da bei ebay bezahlt wird. Verfolg doch mal ein paar Auktionen, dann weißt Du, wieviel die Leute da noch für bezahlen.


----------



## Domingo (2. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich weiß jetzt net genau ob das hier reingehört aber ich poste meine Frage einfach mal.

Also, ich hab 2 Angebote für nen neuen PC. Beide nehmen sich nicht viel, der eine ist ein AMD 3800+ Athlon 64 X2  und hat ne NVIDIA GeForce 6600 256mb. ( Fujitsu-Siemens Deutschland PC)

Der andere: Athlon 64 3500+ 512kb und die GraKa ist ne MSI NX6600GT-TD128E

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welcher der beiden besser ist? Sonst sind beide gleich ausgerüstet.

Danke


----------



## Thomsn (2. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Domingo am 02.11.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> AMD 3800+ Athlon 64 X2  und hat ne NVIDIA GeForce 6600 256mb. ( Fujitsu-Siemens Deutschland PC)
> 
> Der andere: Athlon 64 3500+ 512kb und die GraKa ist ne MSI NX6600GT-TD128E


Zur CPU:
Im Ersteren befindet sich eine Doppelkern CPU.
Dies hat zwar den Vorteil, dass dein Rechner theoretisch besser zurecht kommt, wenn er mehrere leistungsfressende Aufgaben zur selben Zeit abarbeiten muss, wie viel man davon bisher in der Praxis hat, ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Es gibt bisher kaum (gibt es überhaupt welche? ) Software, welche dahingehend entwickelt wurde, dies nutzen zu können.
Weißt Du aber, dass du sicher öfters mehrere anspruchsvolle Anwendungen gleichzeitig benötigst, könnte es sich schon lohnen.

Der Realtakt dieser CPU beträgt 2000MHz, was einem Athlon64 3000+ entsprechen würde. (Wenn denn das Takt / Leistungs Verhältnis so übereinstimmt)

Der 64 3500+ aus dem zweiten Rechner hingegend bietet 2200MHz.
So kann man zumindest annehmen, dass dieser bei aktuellen Anwendungen schneller rechnet.

Zur Grafik:
Beide basieren auf dem Selben Grafikchip. Bei der 6600 wurden lediglich die Chips verwendet, welche z.B. die hohen Taktfrequenzen der 6600GT nicht vertragen.
Die 6600GT ist eindeutig besser, was Performance angeht.
Die 256MB sind für die 6600 überdimensioniert und ausserdem ist der Speicher langsamer.
Und wie bereits angesprochen, nutzt die GT höhere Taktfrequenzen, was ihr auch zu relativ hoher Leistung verhilft.
Man merkt auch praktisch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Beiden.
Hinzu kommt, dass die 6600 nicht wirklich in die selbe Leistungsklasse passt, wie der X2 3800+ Prozessor.

Fazit:
Ich persönlich würde zu dem zweiten Rechner greifen - wenn die restliche Ausstattung, wie Du sagtest, gleich ist.


----------



## Domingo (2. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Thomsn am 02.11.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Domingo am 02.11.2005 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft, hat mir echt weitergeholfen. Ich als Laie hätte anders wahrscheinlich den ersten Rechner genommen.
Wenn du Zeit oder Lust hast kann ich dir mal die restliche Ausstattung zeigen.


----------



## ddog (3. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Servus!

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte für mein System (Pentium 4 3.2GHz mit Prescott Kern, Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, 2x512Mb PC-3200 von Kingston) - der PC wird größtenteils fürs surfen und Bildbearbeitung genutzt, Spiele sind eher untergeordnet zu betrachten.
Allerdings glaube ich,dass meine alte GeForce 2 Pro so langsam ausgedient hat und nicht mehr wirklich _up to date_ ist für neue Spiele.

Habe momentan 2 Grafikkarten ins Auge gefasst:

Asus V9999/LE oder Gainward ULTRA/2100LE 

Bei beiden soll es ja möglich sein per Rivatuner die Pipelines auf 16/5 bzw. 16/6 (bei der Asus) freizuschalten - somit käme man ja auf ein "normales" GT Niveau welches hoffentlich bei meinem System für ordentliche Grafikleistungen (1024x768x32 ruckelfrei, bspw. Doom 3, GTAA und BF2) sorgen sollte. 

Gäbe es sonst (auf AGP Basis) noch Alternativen, bspw. von ATI ?

Preisgrenze liegt bei 150-200€, soll ja kein Mega-Gamer-Highend-PC fürs gesamte Weihnachtsgeld, nur ein halbwegs leistungsstarkes System, was ca. 2 Jahre hält (mein altes System mit 1.2GHz Athlon C, 768Mb SD-Ram und Gf2Pro hielt nun gut lange und wurde nach geraumer Zeit  zu Mutti ausrangiert).

Gruß


----------



## bierchen (4. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ddog am 03.11.2005 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe momentan 2 Grafikkarten ins Auge gefasst:
> 
> Asus V9999/LE oder Gainward ULTRA/2100LE
> 
> ...


Als Alternative kann man hier Karten mit X800Pro oder mit X800GTO Chip nennen. Die sind teils für knapp unter 200€ erhältlich und auch schneller als eine 6800. Außerdem haben sie bereits 256MB Speicher, was langsam einen Vorteil in Spielen ausmacht. Die 6800 (für AGP) muss sich leider mit 128MB begnügen.


----------



## mike1992 (4. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Kennt hier jemand ne gute Einsteiger-Graka für um die 50€ für Pci#E, sollte nur besser sein als die FX5200, und um die 50€, und Pci#E, sonst keine Einschränkungen


----------



## mimiMaster (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Auch ich brauch ne neue Grafikkarte, speziell für F.E.A.R. und CoD2.

Ich will kein AA/AF aktivieren, 1024*768 und höchste Details reichen mir. Welche Grafikkarte ist da die preiswerteste und schnellste Variante?

Habe aktuell eine Radeon 9800 Pro von Sapphire mit 128MB RAM, die vor allem in F.E.A.R. nur auf mittleren Details in 800*600 spielbare Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## bierchen (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 05.11.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich brauch ne neue Grafikkarte, speziell für F.E.A.R. und CoD2.
> 
> Ich will kein AA/AF aktivieren, 1024*768 und höchste Details reichen mir. Welche Grafikkarte ist da die preiswerteste und schnellste Variante?
> 
> Habe aktuell eine Radeon 9800 Pro von Sapphire mit 128MB RAM, die vor allem in F.E.A.R. nur auf mittleren Details in 800*600 spielbare Ergebnisse liefert.


Vorausgesetzt Dein Prozessor lieg m Bereich um 3GHz, könnte man eine X800XT empfehlen (270€): http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a100629.html
Die bietet reichlich Leistung zu einem günstigen Preis.
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schlägt sich auch eine X800Pro immer noch gut (ca. 210€): 
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a102616.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a99908.html


----------



## mimiMaster (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 05.11.2005 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 05.11.2005 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe einen XP 3000+. In F.E.A.R. kann ich die Prozessor Details auf Maximum stellen, das bringt keine Performanceverschlechterung mit sich. Nur wie gesagt, Grafikdetails müssen arg leiden.
Hat die X800XT auch noch Reserven, also komm ich damit ne Weile aus oder muss ich in nem halben Jahr wieder ne neue kaufen? Sollte ich eine Version mit 256MB oder mit 128MB nehmen?
Von welchem Hersteller sollte die sein bzw. welcher Herstelle bietet besonders hohe Taktraten?


----------



## bierchen (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 05.11.2005 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 05.11.2005 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die X800XT ist eine ehemalige Highend-Karte. Damit kommst Du das ganze nächste Jahr noch aus (auch wenn Du vielleicht bei manchen Spielen die Details runterregeln musst). Außerdem gibt es die ohnehin nur mit 256MB Speicher. 
128MB sind mittlerweile eh zu wenig, um auf höchster Deteilstufe zu spielen.


----------



## ddog (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 04.11.2005 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Alternative kann man hier Karten mit X800Pro oder mit X800GTO Chip nennen. Die sind teils für knapp unter 200€ erhältlich und auch schneller als eine 6800. Außerdem haben sie bereits 256MB Speicher, was langsam einen Vorteil in Spielen ausmacht. Die 6800 (für AGP) muss sich leider mit 128MB begnügen.



Hallo!

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Das gleiche habe ich mir nach der Hartware.net Review http://www.hartware.de/review_400.html auch gedacht - aber im Fazit hat mich dann doch dieser Satz etwas ins Trudeln gebracht: 

_
Die GeForce 6800 Ultra bietet dagegen Dual-DVI und kann schon mit der Unterstützung für das ''Shader Model 3.0'' aufwarten, wobei allerdings noch offen ist, ob man dieses innerhalb der nächsten zwölf Monate wirklich ausnutzen kann. Wer aber seine Grafikkarte nur alle zwei Jahre austauscht, sollte wohl lieber zur nVidia-Karte greifen, wenn er technologisch auch in anderthalb Jahren noch nicht hinterherhinken will.
_

RAM vs. Shader 3.0 ? Was ist sinnvoller ? Bei welchen Spielen ist Shader 3.0 im Vergleich zu dem doppelten an RAM im Vorteil?

Gruß


----------



## bierchen (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ddog am 05.11.2005 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> RAM vs. Shader 3.0 ? Was ist sinnvoller ? Bei welchen Spielen ist Shader 3.0 im Vergleich zu dem doppelten an RAM im Vorteil?


Das ist eine sehr schwierige Frage, dessen Beantwortung auch von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt. Immer mehr Spiele werden das Shader Modell 3.0 unterstützen und so ihre Grafik aufwerten. Mit nur 128MB Speicher wirst Du aber die Spieledetails (unabhängig von SM 3.0) aber nicht voll aufdrehen können. Mit einer ATI Karte der X800 Reihe hingegen hast Du genug Speicher dafür, musst aber auf SM 3.0 Effekte verzichten.
Das ist eine schwierige Entscheidung, die ich Dir nicht abnehmen kann.


----------



## ddog (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 05.11.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine sehr schwierige Frage, dessen Beantwortung auch von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt. Immer mehr Spiele werden das Shader Modell 3.0 unterstützen und so ihre Grafik aufwerten. Mit nur 128MB Speicher wirst Du aber die Spieledetails (unabhängig von SM 3.0) aber nicht voll aufdrehen können. Mit einer ATI Karte der X800 Reihe hingegen hast Du genug Speicher dafür, musst aber auf SM 3.0 Effekte verzichten.
> Das ist eine schwierige Entscheidung, die ich Dir nicht abnehmen kann.




Hallo!

Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Liste, auf der man sich mal anschauen kann welche Spiele voraussichtlich SM 3.0 unterstützen werden? Wenn sich das auf einige wenige "Überactionkracher" bezieht brauche ich SM eher nicht, da ich eh relativ wenig spiele. Ich warte erstmal die heutigen eBay Auktionen ab, eventuell offeriert sich ja ein nVidia Schnäppchen für unter 180€ 
Andernfalls wäre es wohl doch eher von Vorteil zu 256MB Ram zu greifen, besonders wenn man eher auch rechenintensive Spiele steht . ATI vs. nVidia ist wohl scheinbar immernoch eine Glaubensfrage, da ich nun aber von AMD schon zu Intel gesprungen bin kann man natürlich auch mal eine ATI Grafikkarte anstatt einer nVidia ausprobieren   

Gruß


----------



## Chat1000 (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich würde aufjedenfall zu einer 256 MB Graka raten. Spiele wie F.E.A.R wurden schon mit ca 280 MB Graka ram gemessen, was willst dann noch mit 128 MB..  

Die ganzen X8x0 XT / Pe sind gerade sehr billig. Haben zwar kein Sm 3, nunja Manche brauchens, manche nicht (so wie ich)

Habe jetzt die Vorgeschichte nicht so verfolgt.. aber fals du eine günstige Geforce 6800 @ 16/6 Pipes suchst, wären da die Karten von Madmoxx sehr zu empfehlen  (175-180€)   http://www.mad-moxx.de/view_artikel_list.php?cat_id=139

Haben zwar nur 128 MB aber bei 16/6 Pipes kann man das verkraften.


----------



## mimiMaster (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

[/url=http://www.mad-moxx.de/view_artikel.php?id=564]GeForce 6800 GT mit 256MB Speicher und 16 Pipelines
Ist die gut? Hab von Taktraten kei...n oder?
Bitte mal die Experten nach vorne! :)


----------



## bierchen (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 05.11.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [/url=http://www.mad-moxx.de/view_artikel.php?id=564]GeForce 6800 GT mit 256MB Speicher und 16 Pipelines
> Ist die gut? Hab von Taktraten kei...0€, insofern ist das ein super Angebot. :top:


----------



## mike1992 (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 04.11.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt hier jemand ne gute Einsteiger-Graka für um die 50€ für Pci#E, sollte nur besser sein als die FX5200, und um die 50€, und Pci#E, sonst keine Einschränkungen


----------



## bierchen (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 04.11.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt hier jemand ne gute Einsteiger-Graka für um die 50€ für Pci#E, sollte nur besser sein als die FX5200, und um die 50€, und Pci#E, sonst keine Einschränkungen


Sorry, aber ich kenne mich mit Einsteigerkarten nur schlecht aus. Außerdem würde ich dringendst empfehlen, als Spieler von solchen Karten die Finger zu lassen. Schließlich ist die Grafikkarte in einem Gamer-PC mittlerweile die wichtigste Komponente, das sollte man also nicht knausern.


----------



## Chat1000 (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Wäre es Agp würde ich dir ne 9700 Pro (8/4 P, 256 bit..) ans Herz legen...

Auf Pcie ist schon schwer, wie Bierchen schon sagte, sollte man an der Graka nicht sparen. Besonders wenns ein Gamer Pc werden soll.

Für 50 € fällt mir jetzt nur die ATi X550 ein.. (hat aber teilweise 64 Bit   )

.. hm der Rest ist schon zu teuer. Ich würde gleich was gescheites Kaufen.


----------



## mike1992 (5. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hab schon beim Prozzi gespart: 3000+


Naja, eigentlich nur ne 128MB X550, mehr ist da net zu machen. Muss nur bessa sein als FX5200!


----------



## ddog (6. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 05.11.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aufjedenfall zu einer 256 MB Graka raten. Spiele wie F.E.A.R wurden schon mit ca 280 MB Graka ram gemessen, was willst dann noch mit 128 MB..
> 
> Die ganzen X8x0 XT / Pe sind gerade sehr billig. Haben zwar kein Sm 3, nunja Manche brauchens, manche nicht (so wie ich)
> 
> ...




Unter 16/6 Pipelines käme mir eh keine GeForce ins Haus 

Mal schauen,was der heutige eBay sonntag so bringt 

Gruß


----------



## Chat1000 (6. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ddog am 06.11.2005 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Chat1000 am 05.11.2005 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hol dir doch so ne 6800 @GT für 175 bzw 180 €. Vom Preis her einfach   Hat ja auch noch Silencer drauf.

Auserdem sind die Karten dort neu (und soweit ich weis auch mit Garantie)


----------



## ddog (7. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 06.11.2005 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ddog am 06.11.2005 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schau mal, was der Geldbeutel so bringt - entweder Geforce 6800LE @ GT oder ne X800XT


----------



## Chat1000 (7. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Naja ne 6800@GT kommt mit 175€ doch billiger, als ne X800 XT für 269€


----------



## ddog (7. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 07.11.2005 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ne 6800@GT kommt mit 175€ doch billiger, als ne X800 XT für 269€




Wer sagt denn, dass ich den vollen Preis zahle? 

Hab mich nun übrigens entschieden, Sapphire Radeon X800 Pro @ XT  mit 16 Pipelines - aber noch originalem Takt ... Sollte erstmal langen 

Preis? Unverschämte 190€


----------



## Chat1000 (9. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ddog am 07.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Chat1000 am 07.11.2005 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Karte, hast aber sicher von ebay..


----------



## jumo (10. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe mit großem Interesse diesen Thread verfolgt. Da ich im Breich der Strassensozialarbeit Jugendliche betreue und hierbei Spiele PC'S einsetze stehen die Rechner häufig vor der Aufgabe neue Games umsetzen zu müssen. Da ich wohl mal wieder an die Hardwaregrenzen (z.B. bei Juiced) stoße, möchte ich hier mal meine Hardware posten. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wie ich das System sinnvoll aufrüsten kann?
Hier die Daten: 
K7SA5A Pro Elitegroup mit AMD Athlon xp 2200+, 512 DDR Ram und Aopen Aeolus GF FX 5200 128 MB
und
Asus MB A7V8X mit AMD Athlon xp 2200*, 512 DDR Ram und Aopen Aeolus GF FX 5200 128 MB
beide mit ATX 420W 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe, Andreas


----------



## ddog (10. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 09.11.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ddog am 07.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, vom Laster gefallen   

Aber die Karte rockt schon, hab eben in der Mittagspause mal WoW angeschmissen - im vergleich zur gf2 siehts aufm beamer um einiges geiler aus, aufm normalem Monitor hab ich noch nicht geschaut


----------



## jumo (11. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 10.11.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> ich habe mit großem Interesse diesen Thread verfolgt. Da ich im Breich der Strassensozialarbeit Jugendliche betreue und hierbei Spiele PC'S einsetze stehen die Rechner häufig vor der Aufgabe neue Games umsetzen zu müssen. Da ich wohl mal wieder an die Hardwaregrenzen (z.B. bei Juiced) stoße, möchte ich hier mal meine Hardware posten. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wie ich das System sinnvoll aufrüsten kann?
> Hier die Daten:
> K7SA5A Pro Elitegroup mit AMD Athlon xp 2200+, 512 DDR Ram und Aopen Aeolus GF FX 5200 128 MB
> ...



Nochmal zu meinen Fragen:
Unser PC Lieferant hat mir heute folgendes Hardwareupdate angeboten:
MSI MB K8T Neo 2 F V2.0 Sound, Gigabit LAN, SATA Raid, AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Sockel 939 tray oder AMD Athlon 3200+ Venice Sockel 939 tray
Sapphire VGA Radeon 9600pro, 256 MB, DVI, TV out, AGP8X retail
Artic Freezer 64 
zum Preis von 328,- bzw. 354,- € pro Rechner.

Was haltet ihr davon? Wäre das wohl sinnvoll?

Greetz, Andreas


----------



## bierchen (11. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 11.11.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 10.11.2005 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Athlon 64 mit einer Radeon 9600 Pro zu kombinieren ist überhaupt nicht sinnvoll. Der Athlon 64 ist bestens für aktuelle Spiele geeignet, die 9600 Pro aber überhaupt nicht. Die Grafikkarte ist heutzutage die wichtigste Komponente in einem Gamer-PC. Es sollte imo mindestens eine Geforce 6800 oder Radeon X800GTO sein. Und außerdem solltest Du auf PCIe umsteigen. Eine 9600 Pro ist ja nur für AGP erschienen, also hat das Board auch nur einen AGP-Platz, aber keinen PCIe. Du kannst also später sehr wahrscheinlich die Grafikarte nicht aufrüsten, was oftmals sinnvoll ist. Natürlich kommt das dann halt teurer. Man hat aber auch deutlich mehr davon.


----------



## Chat1000 (12. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 11.11.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst also später sehr wahrscheinlich die Grafikarte nicht aufrüsten, was oftmals sinnvoll ist. Natürlich kommt das dann halt teurer. Man hat aber auch deutlich mehr davon.



Genau, da ist der Punkt.

Also für 350€ ein Ordentliches System. Ja die Graka ist beschränkt aber was will man für 300€ erwarten...

Ich persönlich würde aber auch lieber etwas sparen und mind. (bei der Graka) zu einer Geforce 6800 GS (ca schnell wie GT) oder wie Bierchen Bereits erwähnt zu einer X800 Gto greifen.


----------



## jumo (14. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 11.11.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 11.11.2005 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo bierchen und chat1000,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Wie sich diese lesen sollte ich auf die 9600er Graka verzichten (habe ich auch befürchtet). Da wir natürlich nicht mehr Geld als notwendig ausgeben können müßte ich schon die günstigere Graka nehmen, also die 6800. In welcher Ausführung sollte die sein?  Welches Mainboard würdet ihr denn zum 3200+ empfehlen?
Greetz, Andreas


----------



## Chat1000 (14. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 14.11.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bierchen und chat1000,
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Wie sich diese lesen sollte ich auf die 9600er Graka verzichten (habe ich auch befürchtet). Da wir natürlich nicht mehr Geld als notwendig ausgeben können müßte ich schon die günstigere Graka nehmen, also die 6800. In welcher Ausführung sollte die sein?  Welches Mainboard würdet ihr denn zum 3200+ empfehlen?
> Greetz, Andreas



n´Abend Andreas

Mobo -> Asrock Dual Sata II ~53€   http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/info/11197?referer=hardwareschotte.de

Das Board ist neu, gute Ausstattung für einen fairen Preis   Hat übrigends einen vollen AGP Port und einen Pcie slot. Fals du noch ne alte AGp-Graka hast, kannst du diese verwenden.

Cpu: Amd Opteron 144 ~130€ 1024 L2 Cache http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/info/20676?referer=hardwareschotte.de
Der Opteron ist nichts weiteres als ein verbesserter Amd64, so lassen sie sich extrem gut übertakten (in dem Fall mit Asrock mobo eventl nicht so hoch wie z.b mit einem DFI....), haben für den kleinen Preis auch noch 1024 kb Cache   

als Graka
-> X800 GTo, 12 Pipes; 256 Bit - 256 Gddr³  ~175€ http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/info/501256?referer=hardwareschotte.de

Gute Graka, hat viel Power, 256 Mb Ram -> kann man also empfehlen   


Ich kenne dein Budget jetzt nicht exakt, aber habe versucht eine gute Preis/Leistung zu finden   Aufjedenfall fals neues Mobo und CPU auf Pci-Express setzen.

mfg Steve


----------



## bierchen (14. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 14.11.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 14.11.2005 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man keine brauchbare AGP-Karte mehr hat, die weiterverwendet werden soll, und gleich ein komplett neues System kauft, dann sollte man ein anderes Board nehmen, zB eines mit Nforce 4 (Ultra) oder Via K8KT890 Chipsatz.


----------



## jumo (16. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 14.11.2005 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Chat1000 am 14.11.2005 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bierchen (16. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 16.11.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das Zeug habe und alles eingebaut ist melde ich mich wieder. Darüberhinaus seid ihr natürlich eingeladen das Set mal zu probieren, wenn ihr in der Nähe von Iserlohn seit.
> Greetz, Andreas


Diese Einladung lassen wir uns nicht entgehen, oder, Chat? Wann holst Du mich ab? Ich bring den Kasten Bier mit, und Du fährst. Ist doch ein Deal, oder?


----------



## BullsEye1337 (17. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi, ich wollte mir eigentlich eine leadtek 6800 kaufen, jedoch gibt es die nirgendsmehr!
überall steht liefertermin unbekannT sie hätte mich ca 160 euro gekostet! ( agp)
kennt  einer ne alternative in der preisklasse, bis ca 200 euro???


----------



## Marscel (17. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Für AGP gibt es momentan nicht wirklich interessante Sachen in der Preisklasse, das beste, was es momentan gibt, ist weiterhin eine Geforce 6600GT (hab jetzt nur bei ein paar großen Händlern gesucht).


----------



## arschgeigen (17. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Was haltet ihr von der X800 GT
In welcher Kategorie steht sie?(High End ?


----------



## Marscel (17. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich würde sie nicht ganz High-End nennen, von der Leistung her ist sie etwa zwischen Geforce 6800 und X800 Pro.


----------



## bierchen (17. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				arschgeigen am 17.11.2005 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von der X800 GT
> In welcher Kategorie steht sie?(High End ?


Highend ist die sicher nicht. Das sollte man schon am Preis erkennen können. Die teuersten Karten kosten über 500€, da soll eine, die weniger als 200 kostet Highend sein? 
Die X800GT ist Mittelklasse. Besser wäre aber eine X800GTO, die man Gamern auch empfehlen kann.


----------



## asd (18. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi habe im Net was gefunden: 

"(...) Für 150€ ists sicherlich ne gute Karte (Anm.: die 6600GT), zumal meine ja noch passiv gekühlt ist. Falls du 30-40€ mehr investieren magst würd ich eine von den X800 GTOs holen und versuchen da noch was rauszuholen. Die wäre dann schneller als ne 6800GT. Ansonsten nimm die 6600GT mit ruhigem Gewissen" 
(http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=242423)

Kann mir jemand die Aussage bestätigen?! Wenn dem wirklich so ist, wie heißt dann die in etwa vergleichbare Variante von nVidia?!?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## bierchen (18. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				asd am 18.11.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Hilfe!


 Brauchst Du eine Karte für AGP oder PCIe?
Eine X800GTO ist deutlich schneller als eine 6600GT, der Aufpreis ist es in jedem Falle wert.

EDIT: Du hast eh schon einen entsprechenden Thread aufgemacht. Bitte mach da weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=104&tid=4209649&x=3

Lasst uns doch nicht immer alles doppelt und dreifach erklären.


----------



## asd (18. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ja sorry. Du hast natürlich recht. Hatte nur noch den Thread gefunden und wollt dat eben noch "einbringen" ...

Gruß + nochmal Entschuldigung


----------



## Chat1000 (19. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 16.11.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 16.11.2005 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Ansich sicher nicht, nur müsste ich halb Deutschland durchqueren   

ps -> ich kann nicht fahren


----------



## BullsEye1337 (19. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

also ich suche ne agp karte, aber weiß nicht welche!!!
wollte ne 6800, aber die bekommt man so schwer!!!
weiß nun nicht, welche karte in der gleichen preisklasse/leistungsklasse liegt!!!
was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## Chat1000 (19. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				BullsEye1337 am 19.11.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich suche ne agp karte, aber weiß nicht welche!!!
> wollte ne 6800, aber die bekommt man so schwer!!!
> weiß nun nicht, welche karte in der gleichen preisklasse/leistungsklasse liegt!!!
> was empfehlt ihr mir?



Fals du unbedingt ne 6800 willst


Geforce 6800 @ 16/6 Pipes 185€ http://www.mad-moxx.de/view_artikel.php?id=552 

^ Ist bereits freigeschaltet   

-> ASUS V9999/TD128 179€ http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/info/501002?referer=hardwareschotte.de


----------



## mike1992 (26. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Zwei Sachen:

1. für nen Freund ne AGP-Grafikkarte für ~120€ 
ich dachte da so an 9800 oder 9600XT

2. für mich ne günstige PCI-E Grafikkarte ~nich viel Geld
ich dachte so an 
X550 (128Bit) ~60€
X600Pro ~70€

sonst wüsst ich so keine billigen. Bitte bei beiden *nur* bei anekado.de, da ich mir dort zu weihachten noch mehr hole, warum mehr Porto zehlen (außerdem muss ich da keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen, und die senden anstatt nem 3000+ nen 3200+ für 114€    )


----------



## Chat1000 (27. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Moinz   

für dein Pcie System würde ich wenn dann zur X600 Pro greifen.

Bei deinem Kumpel, wäre da 

MSI 9600 XT 128 MB "Lite" ~80€ http://shop.anekado.de/product_info.php/cPath/558_615_633/products_id/19113/Radeon_9600_XT_128MB_MSI_TV-Out/DVI_Retail_*Lite*.html

Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB Powercolor mit DVI/TV-Out Retail ~112€ http://shop.anekado.de/product_info.php/cPath/558_615_633/products_id/20949/Radeon_9800_Pro_128MB_Powercolor_mit_DVI/TV-Out_Retail.html
(wobei da jetzt nicht steht obs die 128 Bit o. die 256 Bit Version ist..)

GeForce 6600 GT 128MB Palit TV-Out/DVI Retail ~134€ http://shop.anekado.de/product_info.php/cPath/558_615_633/products_id/20225/GeForce_6600_GT_128MB_Palit_TV-Out/DVI_Retail.html

Ich würde aber schon zu mind. einer 9800 Pro greifen. Ne 9600XT ist etwas zu langsam.

mfg Steve


----------



## FossilZ (27. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

N'abend!

Nur mal nen paar  fragen (ja mal wieder    )

1.Welche dieser beiden karten is bei meinem System sinnvoller bzw. welche hat das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältis?

die modifizierte GeForce 6800 von mad-moxx oder ne Ati X800GTO

2. Wie stark wirken sich diese Karten im vergleich zu meiner bisherigen 5600 
(  ) aus?

3: Alternativen? wenn ja, nur bis max 200€


----------



## mike1992 (27. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				FossilZ am 27.11.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend!
> 
> Nur mal nen paar  fragen (ja mal wieder    )
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip beide gleich gut, allerdings rate ich wegen SM 3 zur 6800!

Wie stark die sich auswirken? Nun, im Vergleich mit ner 5600 brutal!!!


----------



## FossilZ (27. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 27.11.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip beide gleich gut, allerdings rate ich wegen SM 3 zur 6800!
> 
> Wie stark die sich auswirken? Nun, im Vergleich mit ner 5600 brutal!!!


danke schonmal für die antwort, nur gibts noch nen paar mehr meinungen?


----------



## bierchen (27. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				FossilZ am 27.11.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend!
> 
> Nur mal nen paar  fragen (ja mal wieder    )
> 
> ...


Die X800GTO ist schneller und bietet das bessere P/L-Verhältnis (reine FPS-Betrachtung), unterstützt jedoch kein SM 3.0. Außerdem: Ob die 6800 von Mad-moxx nochmal erhältlich sein wird, steht in den Sternen. 



> 2. Wie stark wirken sich diese Karten im vergleich zu meiner bisherigen 5600 (  ) aus?


Einfach nur "brutal" 



> 3: Alternativen? wenn ja, nur bis max 200€


Praktisch keine Alternativen vorhanden.


----------



## FossilZ (28. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 27.11.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die X800GTO ist schneller und bietet das bessere P/L-Verhältnis (reine FPS-Betrachtung), unterstützt jedoch kein SM 3.0. Außerdem: Ob die 6800 von Mad-moxx nochmal erhältlich sein wird, steht in den Sternen.


also sollte ich zur GTO greifen? 

wegen SM3: bringt das ATM eigendlich schon irgendeinen spürbaren vorteil? :-o


----------



## bierchen (28. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				FossilZ am 28.11.2005 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 27.11.2005 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorteil: Schönere Effekte in den Spielen, wie AoE3 zB. Immer mehr unterstützen das.

Ich habe mich damals dafür entschieden (6800). Ob Dir das wichtig ist, usst Du selber wissen. Die X800GTO ist halt von der Grundleistung her schneller als eine 6800.


----------



## Chat1000 (28. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die Madmoxx Karte ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, bloß nicht verfügbar...

Deshalb ist die einzige Möglichkeit -> X800 GTo   

Ich denk ich schnapp mir auch 2, versuch Flash zur X850 XT und verticker eine 

mfg Steve


----------



## Daywalker008 (30. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen GraKa.
Da ich noch auf AGP angewiesen bin,wollte ich mir eine GeForce 6800 (GT)
zulegen.Die Preise dafür sind ja reichlich in die Höhe gegangen.
Bei ebay sah ich dann eine GeForce 6800GX ??
Die Karte hat 256 MB,der Takt ist 360/850 Mhz.
Nur leider steht da nichts wieviel Pixelpipelines und Vertex Einheiten die Karte hat.
Hat einer von euch vielleicht was über diese 6800 Variante gehört?
Die Karte ist übrigens von Point of View und soll 250€ kosten.
Gruß
Daywalker


----------



## bierchen (30. November 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Daywalker008 am 30.11.2005 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen GraKa.
> Da ich noch auf AGP angewiesen bin,wollte ich mir eine GeForce 6800 (GT)
> zulegen.Die Preise dafür sind ja reichlich in die Höhe gegangen.
> ...


6800GX ?  
Sorry, kenne ich leider nicht. Frag doch mal beim Händler, wieviele Pixel und Vertex Shader und wie breit der Speicher (am besten 256Bit) angebunden ist. Dann kann man was zur Leistungsfähigkeit der karte sagen.

Vielleicht interessiert Dich diese Meldung: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=431420
Obs aber stimmt? *schulterzuck*


----------



## mike1992 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hab letztens mal nach ner X600Pro gefragt. Wollte mir jetz diese Karte holen

http://shop.anekado.de/product_info.php/cPath/558_615_634/products_id/11019/Radeon_X600_Pro_128MB_Gigabyte_TV-Out/DVI_Retail.html

Eigentlich dürfte alles soweit für den Preis ganz gut sein, oder??? E-Mail hab ich schon geschickt, wann die KIarte denn wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## bierchen (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 01.12.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab letztens mal nach ner X600Pro gefragt. Wollte mir jetz diese Karte holen
> 
> http://shop.anekado.de/product_info.php/cPath/558_615_634/products_id/11019/Radeon_X600_Pro_128MB_Gigabyte_TV-Out/DVI_Retail.html
> 
> Eigentlich dürfte alles soweit für den Preis ganz gut sein, oder???


Für was haben wir Preisvergleichsdienste im www. : http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_128&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=x600pro&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+

Jepp, die ist wohl sehr günstig.


----------



## mike1992 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 01.12.2005 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> mike1992 am 01.12.2005 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wegen Liefertermin noch keine Antwort, schreib ich gleich niochmal hin.
P.S Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich bei dem Shop keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahle?? Die ham mir bei der letzten Bestellung auf jeden Fall Auftragsbestätigung mit überweisungsdaten geschickt, ohne Mehrwertsteuer, hab ich das Paket auch gekriegt, ohne Mehrwertsteuer, nur im Internet stand immer der Preis mit Mehrwertsteuer..... schön wa? Is zwar Steuerhinterziehung, aba ich bin ja erst 13


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich überleg mir schon seit zwei Wochen ob ich auf PCI-E umsteigen soll und dann eine 7800GTX einbauen soll, oder bei AGP bleiben soll und erst nächstes Jahr zu Weihnachten umsteigen soll.
Was mich vom Umstieg abhält ist das liebe Geld. 
Ein anständiges MB kostet ca 100 - 120€, ein A64 3200 kostet 150 - 160€ und jetzt kommt noch eine 7800GTX die so um die 450 - 500€ liegen dürfte. Macht zusammen unglaubliche 700 - 780€. Geld das ich nicht habe. 
Was tun?
Weil ich ein elender Perfektionist bin kann ich keine Spiele genießen die ich nicht mind. in 1024*768 mit allen Details spiele. Ich hab dann immer das Gefühl irgendwas zu verpassen (deshalb vergammelt auch gerade F.E.A.R. auf meiner Festplatte  ).

Wie wäres wenn ich mir die schnellste verfügbare AGP-Grafikkarte kaufe (Welche wäre ... )?
Kann ja net sooo viel kosten ... sollte aber auf jeden Fall SM3.0 haben und einfach schnell sein. Und nächstes Jahr Weihnachten, wenn ich in der Ausbildung bin und Geld verdiene kann ich ja immer noch umsteigen. Oder werden 2006 Spiele kommen, wo die im Moment schnellste AGP-Grafikkarte Probleme hat?


----------



## mike1992 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die schnellsten Karten für AGP sind die 6800Ultra und die X850XT-PE, wobei ich allerdings zur X800XT rate, die ist ziemlich gut, kostet auch nur um die 300€!


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 03.12.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die schnellsten Karten für AGP sind die 6800Ultra und die X850XT-PE, wobei ich allerdings zur X800XT rate, die ist ziemlich gut, kostet auch nur um die 300€!


Die ATi - Karte hat aber kein SM3.0 oder? Weil das möchte ich schon gerne haben. Vor allem weil ja jetzt immer mehr Spiel kommen, die das unterstützen.


----------



## bierchen (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 03.12.2005 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> mike1992 am 03.12.2005 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist einfach, dass Du Karten mit einem 6800er Chip nur noch schwerlich bekommen wirst. Und wenn, dann zu saftigen Preisen.
Viele Händler haben die Karten zwar noch gelistet, aber nicht verfügbar. Und neuen Nachschub gibt es nicht mehr.

Du könntest also noch schnell die Preisvergleichsdienste nach noch lieferbaren Karten mit 6800/GT/Ultra Chip abgrasen, ob da noch was erhältlich ist. Wenn Du bereit bist, entsprechend zu löhnen, dann greif zu. http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/
Alternativ könntest Du Dich bei ebay umschauen, nach gebrauchten Karten. Aber da sind die Preise auch entsprechend hoch.

Gute AGP-Karten sind leider nur noch schwer zu finden. Anständige AGP-Karten mit SM 3.0? Ein Wunder! 

EDIT: Ein paar Karten mit 6800er Chip und 128MB hab ich noch gefunden, das wars dann:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a131600.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a114806.html
http://www.geizhals.at/redir.cgi?h=vv-computer&loc=http:%2F%2Fshop.vv%2Dcomputer.de%2Fshop%2Finfo%2F501002%2F%3Freferer%3Dgeizhals.at
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a109357.html


----------



## mike1992 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Zur not einfach neues Mainboard kaufen, keine Ahnung wélches du hast, aber außer Sockel A gibt es für jeden Sockel PCI-E (bei Intel weiß ich net so genau, AMD aba auf jeden Fall>)


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 03.12.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute AGP-Karten sind leider nur noch schwer zu finden. *Anständige AGP-Karten mit SM 3.0? Ein Wunder! *
> 
> EDIT: Ein paar Karten mit 6800er Chip und *128MB* hab ich noch gefunden, das wars dann:
> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a131600.html
> ...


Menno. 128MB sind bissel arg wenig. Außedem ... 400+ € für ne 6800 und für 50 mehr bekomm ich ne 7800 die viel schneller ist. -.-
Werd dann wohl doch umsteigen müssen.
Was meint ihr bekommt man noch für ein ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe, einen  Athlon XP 3000+ und eine Radeon 9800 Pro mit VGA-Silencer von Arctic Cooling?



			
				mike1992 am 03.12.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur not einfach neues Mainboard kaufen, keine Ahnung wélches du hast, aber *außer Sockel A* gibt es für jeden Sockel PCI-E (bei Intel weiß ich net so genau, AMD aba auf jeden Fall>)


Eben das ist das hüpfende Komma! Ich habe ein ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe mit einem Athlon XP 3000+. Heißt wenn ich mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen muss (für PCI-E) brauch ich direkt noch einen Prozessor dazu. Und der kostet nochmal 160 €. Dann noch MB und Graka und voila sinds mal eben 780€ (siehe Rechnung oben). Das ist einfach zu viel für meinen Geldbeutel.


----------



## mike1992 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Naja, mal gucken:
Für deinen PC kannste locker 300-400€ rechnen...

Mainboard:      Gigabyte K8NF-9      90€
Prozessor:       AMD Athlon64 3200+   150€
Grafikkarte:      7800GT                          300€
______________________________
560€
-300-400€
____________
260-360€

Also, wenn man bedenkt, soviel wolltest du für eine Graka ausgeben.....

_P.S: Also nur Mobo, Prozessor und Graka verkaufen..._


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mike1992 am 03.12.2005 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mal gucken:
> Für deinen PC kannste locker 300-400€ rechnen...
> 
> Mainboard:      Gigabyte K8NF-9      90€
> ...


Ja hab ich vor. Ich verkaufe das, was ich ersetze.
Mit den 300-400€ wird wohl zu hoch gepokert sein. Hab gerade bei Ebay geschaut.
Mainboard ~50€
Prozessor ~110€
Grafka ~50-80€
Wenn ich 250€ bekomme wäre das glaub ich gut. Oder sind die Preise bei Ebay zu niedrig?
Achso, noch ne Frage. Habe ein 350W Netzteil von "BeQuiet!". Muss ich das auch noch ersetzen, damit eine 7800GTX genug Strom hat?


----------



## Chat1000 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 03.12.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, noch ne Frage. Habe ein 350W Netzteil von "BeQuiet!". Muss ich das auch noch ersetzen, damit eine 7800GTX genug Strom hat?



Dazu müssten wir die Amperwerte des NT´s wissen -> stehen auf dem NT drauf (3.3V;5V und vorallem die 12V Leitung)   

mfg Steve


----------



## mimiMaster (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 04.12.2005 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 03.12.2005 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist so ne Tabelle, die schreib ich hier einfach mal ab:

AC Eingang: 200-240V 6A 50Hz
DC Ausgang: ____ +3.3V ___ +5V ___ +12V || -12V ___ -5V ___ +5VSB
max output current: 28A ____ 32A ___18 A _ || 1A ____0.8A ___ 2.5A
max combined watt: ___ 228W _____ 216W || 12W __4W ____ 12.5W
_____________________ 330W ________ || ______28W ________

Hoffe ihr werdet daraus schlau


----------



## Chat1000 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

18 A auf 12 V sind ganz gut -> wird reichen, zu mal es ein be quiet NT ist   

mfg Steve


----------



## Pulchi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo Leute, was ist den eine Geforce 6800XT?
Wie stark ist sie?


----------



## bierchen (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Pulchi am 12.12.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, was ist den eine Geforce 6800XT?
> Wie stark ist sie?


Soweit ich weiß ist die 6800XT eine neue Karte auf Basis des 6800LE Chips, nur dass sich hier keine Pipelines mehr freischalten lassen. Die Karte liegt also in etwa auf dem Niveau einer 6600GT, was nicht gerade berauschend ist.

Eine ATI X800GTO wäre erheblich schneller.


----------



## Chat1000 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Pulchi am 12.12.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, was ist den eine Geforce 6800XT?
> Wie stark ist sie?



Korrekt bierchen   

6800 XT, verfügt über 8 Pipes, 256 Bit und 128 Mb o. 256 Mb (was aber in dem Fall egal ist)

Die Grundleistung liegt der einer 6800 Le gleich, jedoch lassen sich die Pipes der XT nicht freischalten. Insgesammt eine überflüssige Karte, die keiner braucht..

Mfg Steve


----------



## Pulchi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo Leute, wie kann man aus einer X800GTO² eine Ati X850XT machen?


----------



## CoolMcCall (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ich brauch ne neue graka, kann mit meiner die aktuellen spiele nicht so lafen lassen wie sie sollten, hab bisher ne fx5900turbo mit 265mb von albatron, und bin jetzt auf der suche nach ner graka die die neuen spiele locker pakt.

welche karten kommen da in frage und wie liegen die preislich, hab zwar schon gegoogelt und hier im thread gelesen, aber da ich mich seid längerem nicht mehr mit dem thema hardware auseinandergesetzt habe, bin ich da absolut nicht mehr auf einem aktuellen stand.

am liebsten wäre mir nochmal eine mit nvidia chipsatz und von albatron, da ich jetzt 2 karten von denen hatte und die gelaufen sind wie ne eins, und zudem nen großen kupferkühlkörper hatten, bin aber auch preislich besser karten mit ati chipsatz nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## CoolMcCall (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

anbei noch ne frage:

wo könnte ich meine bisherige graka (Albatron gefroce fx 5900 turbo mit 256mb) am gewinnbringensten verscherbeln?


----------



## Chat1000 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				CoolMcCall am 15.12.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wo könnte ich meine bisherige graka (Albatron gefroce fx 5900 turbo mit 256mb) am gewinnbringensten verscherbeln?



Bei Ebay   

ATi X800 XT All in Wonder ~277€ 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8V0i07UJ7sXJ78/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=6065&agid=279&ref=26

Karte verfügt über 16 Pipes, 256 Bit und 256 Gddr³ Ram. Dadurch ist ein Spielen auf hohen-max Details möglich. Selbst mit AA und AF  

Bei Nvidia kommt dann jetzt ne GeForce 6800 GS (ca so stark wie ne 6800GT). Fals der Kauf nicht unbedingt heute sein muss, kannst du auch diese Graka holen. Hat dann auch Sm 3.0

Mfg Steve


----------



## Wallrider (15. Dezember 2005)

*X800 gto zu schnell für athlon xp2800+*

Hi. Hab auch ne kurze Frage.
Möchte mir zu Weihnachten eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen, welche maximal 250 € kosten sollte.
Hab an eine Radeon x800 gto
oder an ne geforce 6800 (gs   ) gedacht. Bin aber leider auf AGP angewiesen.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Lohnt es sich noch für mein System sich solch eine Grafikkarte zuzulegen, oder ist mein Prozessor nen Flaschenhals für diese Karten???
AMD Athlon xp 2800+ (Barton)
Asus A7V8x (Sockel A)
2 x Speicher Infineon original 512MB DDR PC400
1* 40 gb ibm 
1* 80 gb Seagate @ 7200 
Aktuell noch ne Powercolor Radeon 9800 Pro mit 128 MB

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## bierchen (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: X800 gto zu schnell für athlon xp2800+*



			
				Wallrider am 15.12.2005 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Greif zu!
Heutzutage ist die CPU oft nur noch nachrangig, die Hauptarbeit macht die Grafikkarte. Ein XP 2800+ ist zwar nicht mehr der Schnellste, reicht aber noch. Siehe auch: "Ey, das bremst ja voll die Grafikkarte aus!!elf"

Du könntest ja auch noch versuchen, dieCPU etwas zu übertakten. Wie? Schau in den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Chat1000 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: X800 gto zu schnell für athlon xp2800+*



			
				bierchen am 15.12.2005 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wallrider am 15.12.2005 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aufjedenfall, die X800 GTo oder 6800 GS passt wunderbar zu deinem System. Letztere ist zur Zeit mit ~245€ für den 21.05.06 gelistet und etwas schneller als die Gto. 

Dafür hat die GTo mit 185€ ein exelentes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (wurde auch mit zahlreichen Awards ausgezeichnet   ) Die AGp Version von Sapphire soll dabei einen sehr leisen Kühler haben.




> Heutzutage ist die CPU oft nur noch nachrangig, die Hauptarbeit macht die Grafikkarte.


Jep, so ist es, kann dem nur zustimmen. 

Mfg Steve


----------



## bierchen (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: X800 gto zu schnell für athlon xp2800+*



			
				Chat1000 am 16.12.2005 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 15.12.2005 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch so spät!?    

>>> 21.12.05


----------



## Chat1000 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: X800 gto zu schnell für athlon xp2800+*



			
				bierchen am 16.12.2005 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> >>> 21.12.05



Lol    

Wie bin ich jetz da drauf gekommen... *selber nicht weiß* Meinte natürlich 21.12.05
Steve


----------



## Wallrider (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: X800 gto zu schnell für athlon xp2800+*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Super.
Werd am Montag mal in den Laden gehen, und mir die Geforce 6800 gs AGP vorbestellen.   
Gut, dass ich keinen neuen Rechner brauche, da hab ich einiges an Geld gespart. Danke.


----------



## foxtrott82 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo @all

ihr könnt mir da sicherlich weiterhelfen, geplant ist folgendes:

CPU: athlon64 3700 (939)
Mainboard: asus A8N-E
RAM: Samsung 1GB PC400
HDD: Maxtor250GB

passt diese zusammenstellung soweit?

und welche grafikkarte soll ich nehmen (PCIex), es gibt jo so viele?  

engere auswahl wäre: PowerColor Radeon X850XT
                                          Albatron PC 6800 Ultra

die karte sollte bis 280.- kosten

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## bierchen (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				foxtrott82 am 22.12.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo @all
> 
> ihr könnt mir da sicherlich weiterhelfen, geplant ist folgendes:
> 
> ...


Passt alles zusammen.



> und welche grafikkarte soll ich nehmen (PCIex), es gibt jo so viele?
> 
> engere auswahl wäre: PowerColor Radeon X850XT
> Albatron PC 6800 Ultra
> ...


Sind beides gute Gamer-Karten , die Du da ausgesucht hast. Bei der Radeon hast Du aber keine unterstützung für das Shader Modell 3, das schönere Effekte erlaubt.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, zu einer 7800GT zu greifen. Die kostet um die 300€ und ist schneller als Deine genannten Karten. Wenn das Budget nicht reicht, solltest Du vielleicht den 3700+ durch einen 3500+ oder Opteron 146 ersetzen. Die Grafikkarte ist heutzutage in Spielen wichtiger als die CPU.


----------



## foxtrott82 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

danke für die antwort,

der 3500+ ist nur um 20.- billiger als der3700+ also fürd sichs nicht auszahlen.

300.- ist auch noch im budget.
wie ist das bei der 7800er bez. texturenfehller?


----------



## X17 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Dieses System ist geplant

AMD 3200+ 64bit S939 Venice 
Cooler Artic Silent 64 Ultra 
Asus A8V-E SE 939 
2x 512MB DDRAM PC 400 MDT CL 2,5 
VGA 256 MB PCI-E Sapphire RX 800 GTO Ultimate 
HD Maxtor 200 GB SATA 8MB Cache 
DVD-Laufwerk 16/48 Samsung IDE 

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Systemzusammenstellung und gibt es bessere Alternativen zu der Grafikarte (Preis sollte bei 200€ liegen)?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Chat1000 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				X17 am 22.12.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses System ist geplant
> 
> AMD 3200+ 64bit S939 Venice
> Cooler Artic Silent 64 Ultra
> ...



Nimm statt einem Asus A8V-E Se ein Asus A8N-E mit nForce Chip   Desweiteren statt 2*512Mb gleich zu einem 1 Gig Riegel greifen (wegen besserer Aufrüstbarkeit). MDT Cl 2.5 ~84€

Graka GeForce 6800 Gs 256 Gddr³ ~200€

Die Gs ist ca einer 6800 GT gleichzustellen, in diversen Benchs auch vor der GT.   

Wieviel zahlst du den für das System gesammt?

Mfg Steve


----------



## X17 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 23.12.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> X17 am 22.12.2005 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AMD 3200+ 64bit S939 Venice                                        158,90€
Cooler Artic Silent 64 Ultra                                                  15,00€
ASUS A8N-E 939 ATX                                                          93,00€
1024MB DDRAM PC400 Kingston                                    89,00€
GeForce 6800 Gs 256 Gddr³                                            202,00€
HD Maxtor 200 GB SATA 8MB Cache                                85,90€
DVD-Laufwerk 16/48 Samsung IDE                                  22,90€

                                                                                 gesamt 666,70€

Lohnt es sich für einen AMD 64 3500+  40€ mehr auszugeben?
Wie siehts mit übertakten von der 6800GS aus?


----------



## Chat1000 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				X17 am 23.12.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich für einen AMD 64 3500+  40€ mehr auszugeben?


Der 64 3500+ hat halt 200 Mhz mehr. Ich würde sagen es lohnt sich nicht, da du den 64 3200+ locker auf über Amd 64 3500er Niveau bringen kannst   




> Wie siehts mit übertakten von der 6800GS aus?


Die 6800 GS hat den 1.6 ns Speicher verbaut, da ist einiges drin. Hier siehst du eine von Haus aus OC 6800 GS von XFX mit (485/1100 Mhz) http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8021469/preis_PINE+XFX+Geforce+6800GS+Extreme+XXX+PVT42GUAD7

Denke solche Taktraten sind drin   Speichertakt auch mehr.


----------



## Pumiggl (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo, ich hoffe ich kann hier um Rat fragen   

Ich wollt mir nen neuen PC zulegen, hab auch schon ein Angebot gefunden was auf mich recht gut wirkte. Um grob die Angaben zu geben:

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ 
1024 MB DDR-RAM Marken-Arbeitsspeicher PC3200 
250 GB Festplatte 7200rpm 
DVD Brenner
nVidia GeForce 6600LE mit 256 MB, PCI Express, TV-Out, DVI-I 

Preis wäre 949€

Jetzt haben mir n paar Leute gesagt die Grafikkarte wäre ab Anfang 2006 schon nicht mehr aktuell. Stimmt das? Oder kann ich mit der locker noch Games wie Gothic3 durchziehen?


----------



## mimiMaster (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Pumiggl am 26.12.2005 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hoffe ich kann hier um Rat fragen
> 
> Ich wollt mir nen neuen PC zulegen, hab auch schon ein Angebot gefunden was auf mich recht gut wirkte. Um grob die Angaben zu geben:
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifle dass du Gothic 3 mit einer 6600LE  mit vollen Details genießen kannst.


----------



## bierchen (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 27.12.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle dass du Gothic 3 mit einer 6600LE  mit vollen Details genießen kannst.


Sicherlich nicht. Eine 6600LE ist um einiges langsamer als eine ohnehin schon vergleichsweise langsame 6600GT.


----------



## DarkwingDD (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo,

ich plane meinen PC aufzurüsten und sehe bei den GraKas nichtmehr durch, was alle kürzel "nach" der eigentlichen Bezeichnung eigentlich bedeutet (X800 GT, RX, GTO.....)
Ich habe für meinen "Neuen" (Athlon X2 3800) folgende GraKa vorgesehen und wollt mal fragen, ob die Preis-Leistungstechnisch ok ist und was die ganzen Kürzel denn nu bedeuten   

Ich denke folgende: Club3D Radeon X800RX (170€)
Passt das?

Außerdem:
- Graka muss 2x DVI haben, da ich 2 TFTs zu Hause stehen habe
-  und TV Out - im Idealfall gleichzeitig darstellung auf beiden TFTs UND dem TV (geht das überhaupt? mit meiner jetzigen geht nur entweder TFT+TV oder TFT+TFT)
- ich bin nur gelegenheitsspieler, es sollte allerdings ohne Probleme für HL2 und Rolleroaster 3 + Addons ausreichen


----------



## Chat1000 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Bezüglich der X800 RX ist dir wohl alles klar. Siehe deinen PC-config Thread   

Grakas der X800/X850er Reihe bauen sich wie folgt auf.

X850 XT PE (16 Pipes)
X800 XT PE (16 Pipes)
X850 XT (16 Pipes)
X800 XT (16 Pipes)
X800 XL (16 Pipes)
X850 Pro (12 Pipes)
X800 Pro (12 Pipes)
X800 GTo (12 Pipes)
X800 GT (8 Pipes)
X800  (12 Pipes)

Die 16 Pipes Grakas unterscheiden sich in dem vebauten Chip R420/R430 (X800 XT / PE) u. dem R480 (X850 XT / PE). Desweiteren sind die Taktraten unterschiedlich.

Die 12 Pipes Grakas lassen sich bei VIVO Funktion mit entsprechendem BIOS (Softwaremod) auf die jeweilige 16 Pipes Graka Flashen.   

Die X800 GT & X800 bieten das untere Ende der X800er Reihe. Die GT kommt im vergleich zu der X800 mit mehr Takt her und liegt somit meist vor normalen.

Da wäre mal der kurze Überblick.

Mfg Steve


----------



## DarkwingDD (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 01.01.2006 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der X800 RX ist dir wohl alles klar. Siehe deinen PC-config Thread
> ...


Ä gut's Neus erstmal euch allen! 

Ja, mir ist _ inzwischen _ alles klar, allerdings mein Hilferuf hier bevor du in dem anderen geantwortet hattest und bis dahin hatte ich nur infos über MB etc..
Nochmals danke für deine "Beratung", war sehr nützlich und ich denke ich werde mich anfang diesen neuen Jahres arm machen


----------



## GeneralMF (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 01.01.2006 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> X850 Pro (12 Pipes)
> X800 Pro (12 Pipes)
> 
> Die 12 Pipes Grakas lassen sich bei VIVO Funktion mit entsprechendem BIOS (Softwaremod) auf die jeweilige 16 Pipes Graka Flashen.




Wo bekommt man dieses BIOS her?
Hab nämlich die VIVO Edition von MSI gekauft und ich möchte ja kein potenzial verschenken


----------



## CoolMcCall (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo!

ich suche die beste AGP karte die man für ca. 250€ bekommen kann, egal ob nvidia oder ATI, sie muss nur in der lage sein die neusten spiele flüssig zocken zu können.

2,5 P4
Asus p4b 533-e
1 gb ram
graka bisher: fx 5900turbo von albatron (265mb)


wer kann ir was gutes empfehlen?


----------



## Chat1000 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				CoolMcCall am 02.01.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!


Hey   




> ich suche die beste AGP karte die man für ca. 250€ bekommen kann, egal ob nvidia oder ATI, sie muss nur in der lage sein die neusten spiele flüssig zocken zu können.



Würde dir zu einer X850 Pro VIVO  von Connect3D raten [226€]. Karte hat Standardmäßig 12 Pipes, 256 Bit & 256 Gddr³. Taktraten (507/1040). 

Vorallem die Preis/Leistung stimmt.   Da es sich zusätzlich um eine VIVO Karte handelt, ist ein Freischalten  @ X850 XT Pe per Softwaremod möglich. 

Hier die Karte -> http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8015329/preis_CONNECT3D+Radeon+X850Pro



@ *GeneralMF*
Hier mal die BIOS liste von allen gängigen ATi Modellen. http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

Da du über die X850 Pro VIVO verfügtst, bräuchtest du demnach ein X850 XT / PE BIOS für *AGP* Karten. Was das Flashen betrifft, so solltest du dir die "Anleitung" durchlesen. 

Mfg Steve


----------



## GeneralMF (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 02.01.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> CoolMcCall am 02.01.2006 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneralMF (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



> @ *GeneralMF*
> Hier mal die BIOS liste von allen gängigen ATi Modellen. http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/
> 
> Da du über die X850 Pro VIVO verfügtst, bräuchtest du demnach ein X850 XT / PE BIOS für *AGP* Karten. Was das Flashen betrifft, so solltest du dir die "Anleitung" durchlesen.
> ...



Danke erstmal, aber ich ne X800Pro   

Und welche Anleitung meinst du?


----------



## CoolMcCall (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 02.01.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> CoolMcCall am 02.01.2006 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für den tip!

und das mit dem softwaremod klappt, und inwiefern ist das dann eine performance änderung zwischen der x850pro und der x850 xt pe, ein spür/sehbarer effekt?

bin seid gut einem jahr nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen stand der dinge


----------



## Chat1000 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Bei der verlinkten X850 Pro handelt es sich um eine VIVO (Video - In/Out). Das heißt sie lässt sich in der Regel per BIOS flashen.

Somit würde deine X850 Pro als vollwärtige X850 XT PE anerkannt. [ statt 12 Pipes hättest du 16 Pipes, höhere Taktraten]

Daraus ergibts sich eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung   

Mfg Steve


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

HI,

ich wollte mir eine 512mb Graka von Nvidia kaufen, da mir meine 256mb Graka von ATI gehörig auf den Senkel geht   .
Hab bei Atelco die hier gefunden http://www.atelco.de/7AgE6__Erfhh7N/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=6204&agid=554&ref=61 . ABer der Preis macht mich ein bisschen stutzig. Was hat es damit auf sich?



ne andere Frage:
Was ist der unterschied zwischen PCI und PCI- E?


mfg, apf3l


----------



## Flyer24 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ne andere Frage:
> Was ist der unterschied zwischen PCI und PCI- E?



PCI ist der Standard für die Erweiterungskarten wie Soundkarten,TV-Karten,Bildbearbeitungskarten, FRITZcards usw.---> bitte keine PCI-e Grakas in einen  PCI - Slot   

PCI-e hingegen ist der neue Grafikkartenstandard und Nachfolger von AGP ---->nur hier PCI-e Grafikkarten verbauen   

mfg flyer


----------



## mimiMaster (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ich wollte mir eine 512mb Graka von Nvidia kaufen, da mir meine 256mb Graka von ATI gehörig auf den Senkel geht   .
> Hab bei Atelco die hier gefunden http://www.atelco.de/7AgE6__Erfhh7N/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=6204&agid=554&ref=61 . ABer der Preis macht mich ein bisschen stutzig. Was hat es damit auf sich?
> mfg, apf3l


Im Moment profitieren Spiele nur in sehr geringem Maße von 512MB Grafikkartenspeicher. Deshalb sollte auch eine 256MB Karte im Moment reichen.

Du unterliegst allerdings anscheinend dem Trugschluss, dass viel RAM gleichbedeutend ist mit viel Leistung.
Die Grafikkarte die du dir da "ausgesucht" hast ist alles andere als empfehlenswert, denn eine 6600 ist auch mit 512 MB relativ langsam. Deshalb auch der niedrige Preis.


----------



## Flyer24 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				mimiMaster am 04.01.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment profitieren Spiele nur in sehr geringem Maße von 512MB Grafikkartenspeicher. Deshalb sollte auch eine 256MB Karte im Moment reichen.
> 
> Du unterliegst allerdings anscheinend dem Trugschluss, dass viel RAM gleichbedeutend ist mit viel Leistung.
> Die Grafikkarte die du dir da "ausgesucht" hast ist alles andere als empfehlenswert, denn eine 6600 ist auch mit 512 MB relativ langsam. Deshalb auch der niedrige Preis.



In anderen Worten ......
Eine 6600er wird gar nicht in der Lage sein die verbauten 512Mb Speicher auszunutzen ,du kannst vergessen ,dass du mit der 6600er in solch hohen Auflösungs-und Detailseinstellungen *flüssig* zocken wirst , in denen der Speicher gebraucht wird 
Solch Karten sind imho Kundenverarsche ,für diejenigen , die auf die Werbeslogans reinfallen


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 04.01.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann würdet ihr auch zu pci- e grakas greifen, oder?
hab nämlich n pci-e mobo. nur hab ich den fehler gemacht, dass ich ne ATI Graka in ein Mobo von Nvidia eingebaut hab...


----------



## KillerLord (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Was bringt denn von der Leistung mehr, ATI-Crossfire (X800 XT+X1800XT) oder Nvidia-SLI (2x6800 Ultra)?


----------



## memphis76 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> dann würdet ihr auch zu pci- e grakas greifen, oder?
> hab nämlich n pci-e mobo. nur hab ich den fehler gemacht, dass ich ne ATI Graka in ein Mobo von Nvidia eingebaut hab...


Sry, aber ich glaub ich versteh´ Dich nicht richtig ...

Du hast doch (lt. Signatur) ein Motherboard von MSI (wenn Du im obigen Fall von Deinem System sprichst.

Was meinst Du, hast Du für einen Fehler gemacht? Es gibt die Grafikkarten von ATI und die von NVidia. Beide sind unterteilt in AGP-Karten (= veralteter Slot im Motherboard) und PCIe-Karten (= neuer Standard für Motherboard-Slots.

Du kannst natürlich ne ATI-Karte gegen eine von NVidia austauschen. Da gibt es kein Problem, musst nur auf das Deinstallieren des alten Treibers und dann Installieren des neuen Treibers achten ... was hast Du denn verbaut und wieso meinst Du, es wäre falsch. Poste doch bitte mal genauer ...


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				memphis76 am 04.01.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ich weiss nich ob das stimmt, aber müsste nicht eine Grafikkarte von nvidia, die von der Leistung her genauso stark ist wie meine ATI, nicht besser auf meinem Board funktionieren?

edit: weil mein board ja ein nvidia-chip hat. 



Spoiler



sagt man das so?


----------



## Flyer24 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich weiss nich ob das stimmt, aber müsste nicht eine Grafikkarte von nvidia, die von der Leistung her genauso stark ist wie meine ATI, nicht besser auf meinem Board funktionieren?
> 
> edit: weil mein board ja ein nvidia-chip hat.
> 
> ...



Nein Quatsch , Natürlich kannst du auch ATIs PCI-e Grafikkarten auf deinem PCI-e Mainboard mit Nvidia-Chipsatz betreiben 

Einschränkungen in der Performance gibts da keine 

mfg


----------



## bierchen (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 04.01.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> PCI-e hingegen ist der neue Grafikkartenstandard und Nachfolger von AGP ---->nur hier PCI-e Grafikkarten verbauen


Genau genommen löst PCI Express (kurz PCIe oder PCI-E oder wie auch immer) sowohl AGP (bei den Grafikkarten) als auch das alte PCI (bei den sonstigen Erweiterungskarten) ab. 

PCIe ist recht flexibel. Für die Grafikkarten nimmt man einen PCIe steckplatz mit 16 Lanes, für die einfachen Erweiterungskarten einen mit nur einer Lane, für aufwändigere dann PCIe 4x (4 Lanes). Je mehr Lanes, desto höher die zur Verfügung stehende bandbreite.

@ Apfelsaft: Vergiss die 512MB Karte!!! Warum wurde schon richtig erklärt. Und: Selbstverständlich kannst Du eine ATI-Karte auf einem Board mit Nvidia Chipsatz stecken. Das da einmal ATI und einmal Nvidia da ist, macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied! Eine mit der X800GT vergleichbare Nvidia-Karte ist nicht schneller, nur weil auch der Mainboardchipsatz von Nvidia kommt!


----------



## Pepe82 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

habe diese karte beim stöbern gefunden
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGX49&
meine frage: preis leistung i.O.???
muss ich mir dazu ein neues netzteil kaufen?
http://s2.simpleupload.de/ixd6e797a5/100_2079.JPG
wenn ja eure empfehlung? lautstärke ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## bierchen (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Pepe82 am 05.01.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> habe diese karte beim stöbern gefunden
> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGX49&
> meine frage: preis leistung i.O.???


Na ja, geht so. Eine X800GTO ist mindestens genauso schnell und für 200€ zu haben, hat allerdings keine UNterstützung fürs SM3 (schönere Grafik).



> muss ich mir dazu ein neues netzteil kaufen?
> http://s2.simpleupload.de/ixd6e797a5/100_2079.JPG


Auf jeden Fall. 
12A auf der 12V-Leitung sind für jede Mittelklasse-Karte zu wenig. Schau, dass Du ein Netzteil kaufst, dass mehr als 20A auf der 12V-Leitung liefern kann.


----------



## Chat1000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 05.01.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > muss ich mir dazu ein neues netzteil kaufen?
> > http://s2.simpleupload.de/ixd6e797a5/100_2079.JPG
> 
> 
> ...



Dasselbe NT hab ich hier rumliegen. Es ging damals mit ner 6800 GT, P4 2.4 ghz & 1 Gig Ram   Würde dir trotzdem zu einem neuen raten


----------



## cbn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt nicht durch alles   durchgelesen, aber dennoch scheinen hier ja eine Menge Grafikkarten-Spezialisten zu sein, darum hoffe ich, ihr könnt mir bei meiner Kaufentscheidung auch helfen.

Ich habe folgendes System:

Athlon 64 3000+
1 GB DDR RAM
K8T Neo-FIS2R Mainboard

aber eine fast antike Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon 9200 Atlantis

Jetzt muss, ganz besonders für X3 eine neue her.

Da der Preis nicht über 200Euro liegen sollte, habe ich mir diese beiden hier etwas näher angesehen:

POWERCOLOR Radeon X800GT http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardw...435/preis_POWERCOLOR+Radeon+X800GT+R43CA-GD3D
SAPPHIRE Radeon X800GT 
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8021944/preis_SAPPHIRE+Radeon+X800GT
POWERCOLOR Radeon X800GTO http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardw...17/preis_POWERCOLOR+Radeon+X800GTO+R43CG-OD3D

Da ich jedoch von Grafikkarten keine große Ahnung habe, sind diese einfach nur mal so rausgepickt. Ob ATI oder nVidia ist mir ebenso egal.
Hauptsache 256 MB und flottt und nicht über den besagten 200, lieber so im Bereich 180 Euro.
Achja, AGP 8 kann mein Board und wenn ich eine ordentliche Anweisung zum Übertakten bekomme, dann traue ich mir das auch zu  (wenn's denn sein muss) 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..?

Danke!


----------



## jumo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 16.11.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.11.2005 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bierchen (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				cbn am 06.01.2006 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..?


Nimm auf jeden Fall die X800GTO. Die ist sehr flott und für unter 200€ zu haben, also mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei den AGP-Karten. 
Die X800GT ist wegen den nur 8 Pixelpipelines erheblich langsamer, die X800GTO hat da 12. Außerdem hat die X800GTO auch ein enormes Übertaktungspotenzial.


----------



## bierchen (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 06.01.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 16.11.2005 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, toll, dass Du Dich wie versprochen nochmal meldest. 
Also vom Overclocking würde ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch Abstand nehmen, v.a. wenn man wie Du noch Anfänger ist. Die Hardware ist jetzt erstmal schnell genug für praktisch alle Spiele. Ich übertakte persönlich auch immer erst nur, wenn ich die zusätzliche Leistung auch wirklich brauchen kann.

Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen, erst später zu übertakten. In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du Dich ja zB schon mal in die Thematik einlesen. 
Athlon64/Opteron Übertaktungsguide
Grundsätzliches Vorgehen beim Übertakten eine Grafikkarte

Wenn Du Fragen dazu hast, nur zu (beim CPU-OC bitte Frage im entsprechenden Thread stellen, es könnte nämlich auch andere interessieren).

Gruß,
bierchen


----------



## cbn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 06.01.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> cbn am 06.01.2006 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, werde mir die nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!


----------



## Chat1000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 06.01.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> cbn am 06.01.2006 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann bierchen nur zustimmen   

Hol dir die X800 GTo, möglichst eine von Powercolor. Diese verfügen über  "Video - In/Out", auch VIVO gennant und lassen sich somit alle @ X800 XT Pe freischalten. 

Wie hier anhand der vielen geflashten Karten zu sehen -> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/userRating.html?cmd=showRatings&artno=JAGO57&

Temps der Karte bewegen sich im 2D bei ~35 C°, im 3D-Modus bei ca 45C°.

@ *jumo*

Freut mich, dass dein System so rund läuft   

Mfg Steve


----------



## cbn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Vielen Dank.

Habe das jetzt auch bestellt, allerdings die Sapphire-Fassung statt der Powercolor.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Link wegen dem Übertakten oder irgendwelche zusätzlichen Informationen dazu?


----------



## Chat1000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				cbn am 06.01.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Habe das jetzt auch bestellt, allerdings die Sapphire-Fassung statt der Powercolor.
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Link wegen dem Übertakten oder irgendwelche zusätzlichen Informationen dazu?



Schade, ne Powercolor wäre doch besser gewesen (wegen Freischalten).

Übertakten kannst du die Karte per ATi Tool, dabei solltest du einfach immer in kleinen Schritten den Takt erhöhen. Soweit mir bekannt, ist bei der Sapphire jedoch auch ein eigenes Tool dabei   

Taktraten gehen bis ca 520/560 Mhz


----------



## cbn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Gut, dann werde ich mal warten bis das Ding da ist und dann loslegen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Hilfe!


----------



## Flyer24 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich werd demnächst wohl auch noch die Graka aufrüsten , obwohl ich kaum zum Zocken komme muss einfach etwas besseres her , die 7000er sieht einfach so lächerlich mickrig nach einer Netzwerkkarte im AGP-Slot aus   
Wasserkühlen brauch ich da auch nichts ,da Passiv ausreicht die Karte kühl zu halten  (langweilig) http://www.forumdeluxx.de/gallery/data/500/23841lol.jpg
Außerdem gibts schon bei stinknormaler Videoausgabe Bildschirmfehler  

Da ich im Nvidia -Lager zur Zeit nichts Interessantes (nichts Lieferbares) mehr sehe , liebeäugele ich natürlich für ne ATI-Karte , die Frage ist nur.....
Wie hoch denn nun die Chancen sind ,eine X800GTO zur X800XT zu flashen ? oder sollte ich gleich lieber zu den übriggebliebenen, teureren  X850XT PE`s greifen (der Reiz daran wäre , die Schnellste AGP-Karte zu haben  )  ?

Vllt. kommt  noch eine 6800GS in Frage , die Karte soll auf PCI-e Basis sehr OC-freudig sein und locker mal 500Mhz bei der GPU erreichen können, doch wie sieht das mit den AGP 6800GS aus , jmd. Erfahrungen mit der Karte ? 



> Die 6800GS AGP ist langsamer und hat noch den alten (schlechten) NV40 Chip.
> Die 6800GS PCI-e ist schneller und hat den besseren NV42 Chip drauf.


€dit : Die 6800GS scheidet nun doch aus


----------



## Marscel (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Noch etwas Letztes von mir:

Es wird kein weiteres Update dieser FAQs geben.

Da die Qualität des Heftes (PCGames), der News und der Seite immer mangelhafter ist und die Community leider zum Großteil ein Kindergarten ist, werde ich auf dieser Seite nichts mehr suchen.

Hough.


----------



## Flyer24 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 08.01.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Qualität des Heftes (PCGames), der News und der Seite immer mangelhafter ist und die Community leider zum Großteil ein Kindergarten ist, werde ich auf dieser Seite nichts mehr suchen.




Da stehst du nicht alleine da mit deiner Meinung , die PCG/PCGH  ist ja auch für die breite Masse gedacht , wenns ums Hardware geht kauft man ja eh nur die ´Hardwareluxx Printed´     Die Newseite hier  will ich nicht kritisieren  , auch wenn sie oft Wochen später erscheinen und teilweise völlig irrelevant (für mich)sind ....

Sry für OT, nun wieder BTT  

mfg flyer


----------



## Chat1000 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Moin Flyer   

Die Powercolor X800 GTo lässt sich in eig. allen Fällen @ X800 XT Pe flashen. (Aufgrund der Video- In/Out Funktion). Verbaut ist ein R420. 

Fals du noch ne Powercolor willst (nur die ist zu 99% flashbar) musst du schnell zugreifen. Hier wäre noch eine für 195€ [gerade erst wieder verfügbar, dürfte schnell weg sein] -> http://www.ebug-europe.com/bug/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=PD10000D%2CHardware%2CGRAKA%2DATIC%2DATIX800110024156

Die Userberichte auf Alternate zeigen auch, dass sie in den meinsten Fällen flashbar ist  -> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGO57&

Also ich kann dir die Karte nur empfehlen. Der Lüfter ist leise, kühlt auch gut (2D/35C° - 3D/45C°). Was OC Betrifft ist auch sehr viel drin.

Mfg Steve


----------



## Flyer24 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 08.01.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Fals du noch ne Powercolor willst (nur die ist zu 99% flashbar) musst du schnell zugreifen. Hier wäre noch eine für 195€ [gerade erst wieder verfügbar, dürfte schnell weg sein] -> http://www.ebug-europe.com/bug/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=PD10000D%2CHardware%2CGRAKA%2DATIC%2DATIX800110024156
> 
> Die Userberichte auf Alternate zeigen auch, dass sie in den meinsten Fällen flashbar ist  -> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGO57&
> 
> ...



Thx fürn Link

hmm....99% hört sich ja schonmal richtig gut an .allein ne GTO an sich würde schon meinen Ansprüchen genügen, aber warum nicht auch durch Flashen zu einer XT verhelfen ?   
Die Lautstärken und Wärmeentwicklungen kann ich dabei vernachlässigen, 
schließlich soll das Ganze dann auch ans Wasser angeschlossen werden  

Wieso sollte man aber schnell zugreifen sollen Steve ? 
Sind das die Restbestände der Karte ? 
Ich denk schon dass noch genug nachgeliefert werden  ,wollte eigentlich noch bis Anfang Februar mit dem Kauf abwarten ...


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 04.01.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 04.01.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok, dann war das ein Trugschluss meinerseits


----------



## Chat1000 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 08.01.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte man aber schnell zugreifen sollen Steve ? Sind das die Restbestände der Karte ?



Der R420 wird ja nicht mehr hergestellt, und Powercolor verkauft seine AGP-Gto als einziger Hersteller mit der ViVo Funktion. Deshalb ist die Karte sehr begehrt und rasch weg. Denke die wir wie gesagt nicht lange verfügbar sein.

E-bug & norskit wären jetzt die einzigen Händler die liefern könnten. Soweit mir bekannt sind dies die letzten Versionen.



> Ich denk schon dass noch genug nachgeliefert werden  ,wollte eigentlich noch bis Anfang Februar mit dem Kauf abwarten ...


Ne Sapphire X800 GTo kiegst du da aufjedenfall. Doch ob die Flashbar ist, ist wiederum ne andere Frage (da musst du auf einen verbauten R480 hoffen). Sonst sind die Lasergecutted (haben auch kein ViVO)

Naja die X800 GTo ist auch @ default schnell genug. Bei mir macht sie auf einem Amd64 2 Ghz, 1 Gig Ram -> 45xx 3dmark05 Points. Mit OC (XT PE Takt) packt die ihre ~5600 points. Eigentlich machst du mit der Karte nichts vergehrt.

Btw, war doch ne schlechte Idee damals deine 6800 GT zu verkaufen


----------



## Flyer24 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 08.01.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw, war doch ne schlechte Idee damals deine 6800 GT zu verkaufen



Das kannst du laut sagen ,aber  gab halt ne Stange Geld dafür bei eBay 

Werd wohl noch ein wenig den GraKa-Markt im Auge behalten , falls ich 
dann nichts gescheides mehr abbekomme , steige ich endgültig auf PCI-e um..


----------



## Chat1000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

@ Flyer, so die Powercolor ist bei ebug beinahe ausverkauft   Und das innerhalb von wenigen Stunden.

Hoffe ne weitere Lieferung trifft bald ein (ich brauche auch noch ein paaR für meine AGP Kunden   ) Habe diesbezüglich ne Email an e-buG verfasst   

Mfg Steve


----------



## jumo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 06.01.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 06.01.2006 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo bierchen,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt das neue NFS installiert und siehe da: Ich bin schon wieder an der Grenze. Bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 mit der zweithöchsten Detailstufe ist Schicht. Wenn mehrere Autos gleichzeitig auf dem Screen sind, fängst an zu ruckeln oder bleibt kurz stehen. Haste nen Tip?
Viele Grüße, Andreas


----------



## jumo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 09.01.2006 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 06.01.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS: Und danke für die Links, ist ja wohl nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## bierchen (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jumo am 09.01.2006 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bierchen,
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt das neue NFS installiert und siehe da: Ich bin schon wieder an der Grenze. Bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 mit der zweithöchsten Detailstufe ist Schicht. Wenn mehrere Autos gleichzeitig auf dem Screen sind, fängst an zu ruckeln oder bleibt kurz stehen. Haste nen Tip?
> Viele Grüße, Andreas


Was ich so gelesen habe ist, dass das neue NFS extrem hardware-hungrig ist. Da es ein neues Spiel ist, sollte man immer den aktuellsten Grafikkartentreiber installiert haben, weil da oft für die neuesten Spiele optimiert wird.
Chipsatztreiber hast Du aber schon auch installiert? Cool'n'Quiet (stromspramodus, CPU taktet bei wenig Belastung runter) macht hin und wieder Probleme in Spielen, also mal testweise deaktivieren, falls überhaupt aktiviert.


----------



## jumo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 10.01.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> jumo am 09.01.2006 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo bierchen,
ja, der neueste Grafikkartentreiber ist drauf und der Rechner läuft immer mit vollem Saft    Ich hab jetzt mal das ATI Tool draufgebaut und einen Rivatuner dazu. Die Karte läuft jetzt mit mem. 615 und core 450 der fan bei 100%. Mit dem Trixx waren es max. mem. 570 und core 491. Falls ich das richtig interpretiere sind 16 pipelines frei. Mittlerweile läuft das Game auch etwas besser, so mein Eindruck. Aber zwischdurch ruckts dann doch noch...
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Flyer24 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/495
http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/474

Ich konnte meine Finger  einfach nicht vom "Bestellen"-Button lassen   
Graka steht noch nicht fest , schlechter als ne die Radeon7000
wirds wohl nicht sein   

*€: Soeben gekauft*

7800GTX
Bild 2
bild 3

Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf das DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D warten


----------



## Chat1000 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 12.01.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte meine Finger  einfach nicht vom "Bestellen"-Button lassen



Na dann Glückwunsch Flyer  Schönes Gespann *g*

Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wieso aufeinman nun eine 7800 GT? Wenn ich mich nicht irre spielst du kaum noch^^ Aber seis drum


----------



## Flyer24 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 13.01.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wieso aufeinman nun eine 7800 GT? Wenn ich mich nicht irre spielst du kaum noch^^ Aber seis drum



zum Benchen


----------



## Maximus333 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo 
Ich wollte mir ne Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/3400PCX XP Golden Sample (7800GT) holen da ich gehört habe das man bei dieser Graka die Pixelpiplines freischalten kann 
Was is da dran??

MfG Maximus


----------



## Flyer24 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Maximus333 am 14.01.2006 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich wollte mir ne Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/3400PCX XP Golden Sample (7800GT) holen da ich gehört habe das man bei dieser Graka die Pixelpiplines freischalten kann
> Was is da dran??
> 
> MfG Maximus



Da ist nichts dran an der Sache , du wirst  keine restlichen Pixelpipelines freischalten können ,siehe auch diesen kurzen Thread hier 
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168504

mfg flyer


----------



## Maximus333 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 14.01.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Maximus333 am 14.01.2006 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dazu dieser Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gainward-7800-GT-Golden-Sample-Werksuebertaktet_W0QQitemZ8749271728QQcategoryZ115466QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
und dieser Link
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-25139.html


----------



## Flyer24 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Maximus333 am 15.01.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu dieser Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gainward-7800-GT-Golden-Sample-Werksuebertaktet_W0QQitemZ8749271728QQcategoryZ115466QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> und dieser Link
> http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-25139.html



Super

Zu eBay muss man wohl nicht viel sagen , seriöser, toller Laden...

Bis heute hat es noch keiner geschafft die restlichen 4PPs freizuschalten 

Die Golden Sample lässt sich freischalten ? woooow .....kostet ja auch nur 380€
gibts dafür nicht schon fast eine vollwertige GTX mit 24PP?

Ich würd mal sagen : Spiel das Versuchskaninchen , kauf die Karte und poste anschließend ob du es als erster geschafft hast


----------



## Maximus333 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 15.01.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Maximus333 am 15.01.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kostet nur 359 €bei alternate


----------



## Pepe82 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGX49&
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGO57&

ich wollte mir eine von den beiden karten holen, jetzt da ich das geld habe dafür sind sie nicht lieferbar.
meine fragen dazu:
-gibt es alternativen?
-werden die karten nochmal lieferbar sein?
-ich suche noch ein netzteil, welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen? (um die 50€)


----------



## Gummibaerli (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Pepe82 am 17.01.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> -werden die karten nochmal lieferbar sein?


andere versandhäuser haben eine GTO noch auf lager: 
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a170393.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a179451.html

und mad-moxx hat angeblich noch eine 6800gs: http://www.mad-moxx.de/view_artikel.php?id=620&srcid=115


----------



## Chat1000 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Pepe82 am 17.01.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche noch ein netzteil, welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen? (um die 50€)



Servus,

was das Netzteil betrifft so würde ich zum  be quiet! 420W P5-420W-S1.3EPS *27A-12V*raten [~56€] http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/info/310402?referer=hardwareschotte.de

Denke zum Netzteil ist alles klar    Viel Power @ 12V-Schiene und Qaulität von be quiet   

Als Graka würde ich dir ne Powercolor X800 GTo ViVo ans Herz legen. Die besagte Karte von Powercolor lässt sich in eig. allen Fällen aufgrund der VIVo-Funktion auf ne X800 XT PE freischalten (so auch bei mir).

Karte läuft sonst sehr leise, bleibt kühl (2D/~30C°; 3D/35-40C°). Hat auch ein ordentliches OC Potenzial (400/980) -> (520+/1120)

Mfg Steve


----------



## Maximus333 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Gummibaerli am 17.01.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Pepe82 am 17.01.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was madmoxx angeht :da gibt es auch noch ein paar schöne X800GTO mit 16pp freigeschaltet


----------



## albs (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Außerdem kannst du mal die gewünschten Karten unter www.hardwareschotte.de eingeben, so erhälst du jede Menge Anbieter und Preisvorschläge.

Und noch eine ganz wichtige Frage an die Cracks hier:
Welche der hier genannten GKs ist leistungsmäßig die Stärkste und für 3D Betrieb(gamen) am besten geeingnet(auf Lautstärke muss Dank Schallisolierung nicht geachtet werden)?
PINE XFX Geforce 6800GS Extreme XXX
GIGABYTE Geforce 6800GS 
POINT OF VIEW Geforce 6800GS 
GAINWARD PowerPack! Ultra/2300PCX DT 
CLUB3D Geforce 6800GS (CGNX-GS686) 

ASUS Extreme AX1600XT/SILENT/TVD 
CLUB3D Radeon X1600XT (CGAX-TX166)
CONNECT3D Radeon X1600XT
MSI RX1600XT-T2D256E
POWERCOLOR Radeon X1600XT 
SAPPHIRE Hybrid Radeon X1600XT
SAPPHIRE Radeon X800GTO Ultimate Edition (Passiv)
SAPPHIRE Radeon X800GTO
SAPPHIRE Radeon X800GTO FireBlade 
SAPPHIRE Hybrid X800GTO2
POWERCOLOR Radeon X800GT Evo
ASUS Extreme AX800GTO/2DTV

Als PCI-E Modelle...
Icxh Danke für euren Rat im Vorraus


----------



## bierchen (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				albs am 17.01.2006 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eine ganz wichtige Frage an die Cracks hier:
> Welche der hier genannten GKs ist leistungsmäßig die Stärkste und für 3D Betrieb(gamen) am besten geeingnet(auf Lautstärke muss Dank Schallisolierung nicht geachtet werden)?


Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Über die X1600Xt kann ich nichts sagen (dürfte aber relativ langsam sein *vermut*), aber eine 6800GS (für PCIe) dürfte insgesamt die schnellere sein. Allerdings wird es so sein, dass die GTO in manchen Spielen schneller ist. Manche Spiele liegen der einen Grafikkarte stärker als der anderen und umgekehrt.

Wenn Karten mit demselben Grafikchip bei GPU und V-RAM gleichgetaktet sind, so sind die Karten auch praktisch gleich schnell. Bei gleichem takt und Chip gibt es leistungstechnisch also keinen Unterschied zwischen den Herstellerkarten.


----------



## albs (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Wenn Karten mit demselben Grafikchip bei GPU und V-RAM gleichgetaktet sind, so sind die Karten auch praktisch gleich schnell. Bei gleichem takt und Chip gibt es leistungstechnisch also keinen Unterschied zwischen den Herstellerkarten. [/quote]

Grafikkarten können je nach Verarbeitung übertaktet werden,was bei manchen mehr, bei anderen weniger ist...


----------



## pirx (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 17.01.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> [Über die X1600Xt kann ich nichts sagen (dürfte aber relativ langsam sein *vermut*), aber eine 6800GS (für PCIe) dürfte insgesamt die schnellere sein.


Als X1600Pro Besitzer kann ich das eigentlich bestätigen, wobei "langsam" natürlich tatsächlich relativ ist. Konkret heisst das 3900 3DMark05 Punkte mit einem AMD 64 3800+ und einem Gig Ram, um jetzt mal eine Zahl in den Raum zu werfen    Die 1600XT dürfte in etwa noch 20% schneller als die Pro, sehr grob geschätzt.

Gegen ihre relative Langsamkeit spricht allerdings der äusserst attraktive Preis, was für mich schlussendlich ausschlaggebend war. Wenn die GraKa 60 bis 70% so teuer ist wie das restliche, komplett neue System, dann stimmen für mich die Relationen definitiv nicht mehr.

Übrigens habe ich bei meiner Pro kein Übertaktpotenzial feststellen können. Habe mich da aber nicht wirklich in die Materie vertieft, solange ausser 3DMark 05 alles flüssig läuft ist da meine Motivation eher sehr sehr gering.

Und hier noch einige Benchmarks zum Thema:
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer_und_technik/hardware/grafikkarten_feed/e58ee11dbccb09daec3209c979df10a3_1.html
Ist zwar Freenet aber Benchmark ist Benchmark


----------



## roxynueclear (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo zusammen.
ich bin neu hier in diesem forum und hätte da eine frage bezüglich gamen und grafikkarten. vor einem jahr habe ich bei dell ,den dell dimension pc erstanden. vor etwa 2 wochen nun habe ich wieder mit dem zocken auf computer begonnen, vorher immer playstation und x-box. als grosser rollenspielefan, habe ich mir alle bis jetzt  erschienenen gothic teile zugelegt. und hier beginnt mein problem. zwei wochen lang lief alles, mit ausnahme von ein paar kleinen aussteigern gut. und seit heute nun, gänzliche abstürze mit grossen problemen den kübel wieder zum laufen zu bringen. kann dies an der hauseigenen grafikkarte von dell liegen, oder könnte es unter umständen ein anderes problem geben? dies möchte ich gerne in erfahrung bringen bevor ich mir eine teure karte zulege und am schluss war es etwas impel einfaches. auf jeden fall danke ich schon mal im voraus für etwaige kommentare.


----------



## Bullet20 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi roxynueclear,

wie ich aus dein Text entnehme, hast du dein Rechner 1 Jahr lang nicht angerührt, weil du stattdessen an der Konsole gezockt hast. Richtig Oder?
Stürzt dein Rechner immer nur ab. Oder kommen bei dir immer nur Fehlermeldungen?

1.) Vielleicht solltest du mal den Rechner aufschrauben und ihn von ihnen entstauben. Weil nach einer langen Zeit kann sich viel Staub angesammelt haben. Auch wenn er verschlosse war.
2.) Kontrolliere ob alle Steckverbindungen fest sitzen. Im Notfall alle Stecker, Kabel etc. komplett lösen und wieder neu verbinden
3.) aktuelle Treiber installieren?

Schreib mal deine System ins Forum!

Mehr als diese Ferndiagnose kann ich Dir dann auch nicht geben, Sorry!!


----------



## roxynueclear (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ja, ja genau. ich habe in der tat nur konsolenspiele gezockt. michschaem. also mein system wäre denn da. windows xp homeedition , servicepack . es ist ein intel (R) pentium (R)4cpu 3.00ghz 512 mbram. meine grafikkarte ist eine intel(R) extreme graphics. der heini von dell erzählte mir mal, diese grafikkarten hätten mit ati zu tun    nun gut auf jeden fall werde ich das gehäuse mal abschrauben und das teil aussaugen. die kabel müssten richtig angeschlossen sein, da ich den kübel erst vor kurzem vom kinderzimmer ins schlafzimmer gestellt habe. wer weiss, vielleicht kannste mit diesen daten ja etwas anfangen . habe grafikkartentreiber mit diesem namen gesucht und dann kommt da ne liste von allen möglichen atitreibern und ich weiss nicht welchen ich nehmen soll. gehen da wohl nicht alle oder? nochmals thx und auf bald.


----------



## bierchen (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				roxynueclear am 18.01.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> 512 mbram. meine grafikkarte ist eine intel(R) extreme graphics. der heini von dell erzählte mir mal, diese grafikkarten hätten mit ati zu tun


.... was natürlich Humbug ist. Du hast keine Grafikkarte, bei Dir ist die Grafik auf dem Mainboard - und dementsprechend überhaupt nicht für Spiele geeignet.
Stell also fest, ob Du einen AGP oder eine PCIe Steckplatz hast und kauf Dir eine anständige Karte. Empfehlungen gabs in den vorherigen Postings genug.

Außerdem würde ich Dir zu einer Aufrüstung des Arbeitsspeichers auf 1GB raten. Kauf Dir einen 512MB Riegel von einem Markenhersteller (Infineon, MDT, Samsung, usw), der sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## roxynueclear (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

@bierchen.
vielen herzlichen dank für deine antwort. werde mich sofort  auf die suche nach ner solchen machen. für heute allen die dies lesen einen schönen abend.!


----------



## Flyer24 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

So, bin mal wieder am Start , 

Hab gestern und heute jeweils zwei Systeme aufgebaut und komplett mit Wasserkühlung bestückt , mein Sys. läuft auf dem DFI bis jetzt prima , ausser dass die RAMs Probleme mit dem 166er-Teiler machen ,dafür um so besser mit dem 180er laufen und die 7800erGTX so wie es ausschaut "throttled" d.h.runtertaktet ...
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Tagan-NT nicht mehr genug Saft liefern kann , Probleme gabs ja schon mit der alten 6800GT, Treiber sind auf dem allerneuesten Stand , muss wohl ein neues NT her ......ein Enermax Liberty ,ein Seasonic oder ein Amacrox werdens schon wieder richten 

mfg


----------



## roxynueclear (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

nochmals ich   . habe gestern abend noch kurz bullets rat beherzigt und den turm aufgeschraubt. wooow. war mehr staub drin als in der wüste. alles rausgesaugt, wieder zugeschraubt, jedes kabel an seinen ort und...oh wunder! er tuts wieder. ja da sieht mans wieder, zu weit gesucht. werde aber trotzdem noch mit ram aufstocken und ne neue grafikkarte besorgen. ich kann an dieser stelle nur nochmals sagen THX. greets aus der schweiz. rox.


----------



## jongerg (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Mein Bruder will sich einen PC kaufen. Er hat sich für einen Händler in der Nähe entschieden. Er will sich den hier für 649€ kaufen. Ich denke das reicht für ihn, auch wenn der Speicher nicht so doll ist aber da kann man ja immer nachrüsten.

Ich hab nur keine Ahnung was das für eine Graka ist. Anscheinend ist sie von Gainward. Ist das eine normale 6600 oder ein anderes Model mit abweichungen? Ich würd im raten die rauszulassen und selbst eine andere zu bestellen. Was denkt ihr?

Hab ddoch noch ne genaue Beschreibung gefunden: hier die 2.

Was würdet ihr für den Preis oder auch bissl mehr empfehlen?


----------



## Flyer24 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				jongerg am 23.01.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder will sich einen PC kaufen. Er hat sich für einen Händler in der Nähe entschieden. Er will sich den hier für 649€ kaufen. Ich denke das reicht für ihn, auch wenn der Speicher nicht so doll ist aber da kann man ja immer nachrüsten.
> 
> Ich hab nur keine Ahnung was das für eine Graka ist. Anscheinend ist sie von Gainward. Ist das eine normale 6600 oder ein anderes Model mit abweichungen? Ich würd im raten die rauszulassen und selbst eine andere zu bestellen. Was denkt ihr?
> 
> ...



Irgendwie scheint es mir , dass der Shop keine grosse Auswahl hat , satte 5 Grafikkarten im Lowend-Bereich ,die nicht so gut Spieletauglich sind .
Die 6600GT ist dort von allen noch die Schnellste Graka , bei einem Neukauf würde ich jedoch dringend von dieser abraten , da sie bei aktuellen Games doch nicht mehr viel reißen kann 
Ebenso wird er mit 512Mb-Ram wenig Freude haben , als bestes Beispiel schau dir einfach HL² mit 512Mb RAM an ...1024Mb sind in aktuellen Games absoluter Muss


----------



## jongerg (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

1. Er hat bisher eig noch nie so richtig gezockt. Will er jetzt anfangen.
2. Hat es sich erledigt. Er hat mir gerade erzählt er nimmt den für 777€.
Da kümmert man sich drum, berät ihn weil er selbst null Ahnung versucht eine bessere Lösung für ihn zu finden und dann entscheidet er sich einfach um ohnemir das mitzuteilen  

Die 6600Gt ist denke ich in Ordnung. Er hat ja auch nicht geld wie heu. Muss sich ja den Monitor usw auch noch kaufen. Und im tuts das gut. Ist kein so ein Freak. Bisher hat er sich nur an Fussballmanager probiert. UNd da reicht die Graka locker

Und der Shop ist glaub so ein 1MannBetrieb. Er bestellt sich denke ich mal die Sachen wenn jemand was anderes will.


----------



## robertPassat (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Und es mal auf den Punkt gebracht, was sind zurzeit die besten Grafikkarten?


----------



## Flyer24 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				robertPassat am 23.01.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es mal auf den Punkt gebracht, was sind zurzeit die besten Grafikkarten?



NVidia....7800GTX 512 
ATI.....X1800XT 

mfg


----------



## robertPassat (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 23.01.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> NVidia....7800GTX 512
> ATI.....X1800XT
> 
> mfg


Und den dazugehörigen PC bekommt man bei diesem Preis gleich Inklusive oder wie? Is eigentlich ne frechheit umgerechnet 1300 DM bzw ca 650 euro für eine Grafikkarte zu verlangen....


----------



## bierchen (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				robertPassat am 23.01.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 23.01.2006 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, Du kannst Dir auch eine für 70€ holen. Die zeigt auch Bilder an ^^


----------



## robertPassat (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 23.01.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Du kannst Dir auch eine für 70€ holen. Die zeigt auch Bilder an ^^


Schon klar, trotzdem...


----------



## UrmelMT (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 23.01.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> robertPassat am 23.01.2006 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit heute nicht mehr 
X1900XT und X1900XTX


----------



## ErzengelJetstream (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

ÖÖhm huhu Leute!
Sagt mal bis wann sollte man eigentlich seine letzte Agp Karte gekauft haben? Bin grad am überlegen wann ich meine Geforce 3ti-200 gegen ne x850 gto oder so ersetzen sollte! Bis wann werden die noch produziert bzw. bis wann findet man die AGP's noch zu passablen Preisen bei den Händlern? Oder noch besser: Wann sind sie am günstigsten?


----------



## Chat1000 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Servus,



			
				ErzengelJetstream am 24.01.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> . bis wann findet man die AGP's noch zu passablen Preisen bei den Händlern?



^ Jetzt schon fast garnicht mehr   Der AGP Port ist ausgemustert, neue Karten werden wohl nichtmehr kommen (auser ne 7800 GS). Aktuell bieten die X800 GTo ~190€ &  X850 Pro ~225€ das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auf AGP. 

Je nach Hersteller (Powercolor, Connect3D) lassen sich die Karten @ X800 XT PE bzw X850 XT PE freischalten. 

Was hast du den aktuell für ein System? Nach der Geforce 3, scheint es wohl schon in die Jahre gekommen zu sein. Da wäre dann auch ein Komplettumstieg auf neue CPU, Mobo (Pcie Graka) zu empfehlen.

Btw, X1900 XTX    wirklich zum  

Mfg Steve


----------



## ErzengelJetstream (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 24.01.2006 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nönö ich hab nen A7N8X-Deluxe mit nem 2400+ und 1,5gb ram! das reicht erstmal! Danke für dein Comment^^

MfG Tim


----------



## Nevio (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim Kauf meines neuen Rechners die Auswahl zwischen den beiden Karten:

256 MB nVidia 7800GTX PCI-E

oder

256 MB ATI Radeon X1800XT PCI-E

Zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten? Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## UrmelMT (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Nevio am 03.02.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe beim Kauf meines neuen Rechners die Auswahl zwischen den beiden Karten:
> 
> ...


Ich würde Dir zu dieser raten billiger wie eine 7800GTX und 512MB Speicher
http://www.geizhals.net/eu/a171928.html


----------



## DeathScorpionX (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Da ich mir erst in nem halben bis 3/4 Jahr nen neuen PC zulegen kann,
aber meine Radeon 9800 Pro heute den Geist aufgegeben hat, frage ich euch ob es wenigstens teilweise Alternativen rund um die 120 Euro gibt.
Es soll halt noch etwas zum spielen reichen und eine Übergangslösung bis dahin darstellen.


----------



## UrmelMT (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				DeathScorpionX am 18.02.2006 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir erst in nem halben bis 3/4 Jahr nen neuen PC zulegen kann,
> aber meine Radeon 9800 Pro heute den Geist aufgegeben hat, frage ich euch ob es wenigstens teilweise Alternativen rund um die 120 Euro gibt.
> Es soll halt noch etwas zum spielen reichen und eine Übergangslösung bis dahin darstellen.


Vorschlag wie wärs mit der http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/
brauchst keine neuen Treiber installieren.


----------



## DirtyLizard (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen ein wenig aufzurüsten.
Sys:

Athlon 64 3500+ "Venice" 
1024MB DDR DIMM PC3200/400 MHz Infineon 3rd, CL3
Connect3D X800, 256MB Retail ATI X800, DVI, PCIe
MSI K8N Neo4-F, S 939 NVIDIA Nforce4 4x, ATX, PCI-X

Ich denke mal ich werde den RAM verdoppeln und die Radeon mindestens durch eine 6800GS ersetzen..vllt auch eine 7800 GT. Hab seit dem ich diesen PC hab kaum noch einen Überblick über den Graka-Markt und wollte mir mal ne Fachkundige Meinung dazu einhlen, was für eine Karte hier Sinn machen könnte.
Im besten Fall sollte der Preis der Graka 250 Euro nicht übersteigen, aber die Schmerzgrenze geht so bis 300 hoch .
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## UrmelMT (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				DirtyLizard am 20.02.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen ein wenig aufzurüsten.
> Sys:
> 
> Athlon 64 3500+ "Venice"
> ...


Also dann würde ich bis März auf die kommenden Karten warten die jetzigen
X800er,6800e,7800er komplett ersetzen sollen, da wäre vieleicht eine x1800GTO oder 7900GT oder X1900XL interessant die Karten sollten zwischen 250€ und 450€ liegen. die meisten der jetzigen PCIe-Karten sind
Auslaufmodelle


----------



## GeneralMF (25. Februar 2006)

*Aktualisierung?*

Jetzt mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage: Wird die Kaufberatung irgendwann mal wieder aktualisiert? Wenn ja wann?


----------



## bimonn (3. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Mahni am 10.02.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon vorher hast du deinen Thread sehr gut gemeistert, allerdings finde ich nirgedwo ein Argument über die 9800 Pro , es steht nur die 6600GT im Vergleich zur 9800 Pro da:
> ~ATI gibt im Bereich von 200€ nur die 9800 Pro an, Nvidia dagegen....
> 
> Aber du beschreibst die 9800 Pro gar nicht , wie sollen andere jetzt wissen ob sie immer noch sehr gut ist oder inzwischen schon schlechter geworden ist, im Stand August hast du ja die 9800 Pro hochgelobt, doch diesmal finde ich keine aussagekräftige Erklärung, aber ansonsten hast du eine gute Arbeit hingelegt, top!


Ich persöhnlich finde die ATI X-850 xt sehr gut allerdings ist ja zurzeit die beste Grafikarte die ATI 1900 und wer sie sich leisten kann der ist mit dieser Grafikarte sehr gut beraten.

mfg


----------



## Dakarreth (5. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi 

Welche Graka ist denn nun besser; eine Ati X850XT-PE oder eine 7800 GS?
Hab bis etz ne 9800 XT und will demnächst aufrüsten.


----------



## Chat1000 (6. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Dakarreth am 05.03.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Welche Graka ist denn nun besser; eine Ati X850XT-PE oder eine 7800 GS?
> Hab bis etz ne 9800 XT und will demnächst aufrüsten.



Ich würde zu ner 7800 GS raten, lässt sich super OCen (1.4 ns Speicher) und hat Sm 3.


----------



## UrmelMT (7. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 06.03.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dakarreth am 05.03.2006 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solange er bei AGP bleibt ist die 7800GS die einzige vernünftige Aufrüstaktion. Bei PCIe schaut es etwas anders aus.Aber ich weis nicht ob sich knapp 300€ für AGP noch lohnen. Ich würde lieber auf PCIe umsteigen
da hat man mehr Auswahl an GraKa und diese sind auserdem z.t. um einiges billiger als die AGP Gegenstücke.


----------



## Dakarreth (7. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ja PCIe is schon n1...
Eigendlich wollte ich etz im April aufrüsten , so für 1600 € aber  anfang/mitte 2007 kommen Quad-CPUs, Quad-SLI, Shaderm. 4.0 und DirectX10...da wär es doch blöd etz die Kohle rauszuhauen wenn es in 1 - 1 1/2 jahren so geile hardware gibt.
Deswegen dachte ich, nach der meldung zur 7800 GS, dass ich mein Asus K8V SE Deluxe, 1 gig ddr und AMD 64 3400+ auf Sockel 754 behalte und die 7800 hole.
Eigendich will ich games wie Oblivion in allen Details, mit 2-4x AA und 4-8x AF spielen, bin mir aber etz nich sicher ob das gehen wird und was ich machen soll.....


----------



## Harlekin (18. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Habe:
AMD Athlon XP 2500+@~3000+
1GB Ram
und ne 9800Pro.

Will entweder ne 6800GS, ne 6800Gt oder ne 7800GS.

So, was würdet ihr empfehlen?



Bin mir momentan noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir im Spätsommer n ganz neuen PC kaufen soll (mit AM2 oder Conroe) oder jetzt nochmal ne geschete AGP-Karte kaufen soll.
Hängt wohl auch daran, ob ich nach diesesm Jahr ne Ausbildung mache oder studiere.


----------



## Der-Andere (21. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,
ich überlege mir diese Karte:  Asus Extreme AX700PRO/TVD zu kaufen. Ich will nämlich nur um die 100 Euro ausgeben und das war so die beste Karte, die ich im Netz gefunden haben. Stimmt ihr dem zu, oder gibt es bessere Karten in dieser Preisklasse?
MfG und Danke im Voraus!
Der-Andere


----------



## Stargazer (23. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Mein System steht in der Signatur....

Ich wollte meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten....welche sollte ich da nehmen ? Ich tendiere zur GF7-Reihe, weiß aber nicht ob ich den Nachfolger meiner 6600GT (also die 7600GT) oder die 7900GT nehmen soll.
Welche passt am besten zum restlichen System ?

Nicht das ich mir eine 7900GT hole, und die wird gnadenlos ausgebremst   

Spiele:
Battlefield 2
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
Oblivion


----------



## M4X1Mo (24. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab nen Athlon XP 3000+ mit 1024 GB (ja er ist nicht mehr der Neuste)
und ne  Sapphiere Radeon 9600 Atlantis mit  126 MB

Würd gern noch die Karte aufrüsten bis ich mir Ende des Jahres nen Neuen PC  hole.

Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen. 

s


----------



## Chat1000 (24. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

@ Harlekin 

Wenn du im Sommer @ Conroe aufrüsten willst, würde ich an deinem System nimmer viel machen.


@ Der-Andere 

Soll es eine AGP oder PCie Graka sein? Die X700 Pro ist an sich ca so schnell wie eine ATi 9800 Pro. Ich würde im 100€ Bereich (AGP) zur 6600 GT greifen. Eventl ne X1600 Pro (je nach Budget)

@ Stargazer 

Ne 7900 GT ist doch deutlich schneller als eine 7600 GT. Vorallem bei Einsatz von AA/AF und hohen Auflösung ist eine 7900er empfehlenswert. Schon alleine von der Rohleistung desChips ganz klar -> 7900 GT 

Ein großer Nachteil der 7600 GT, wäre die 128bit Anbindung, die bei texturlastigen Spielen doch Probleme macht...

ps -> dein System passt super zur 7900 GT. Da wird nichts ausgebremst 


@ M4X1Mo

Eine X1600 Pro wäre ne gute Übergangskarte für 122€

Darüber hinaus bietet sich die X800 GTO - 169€ an. Diese ist aufgrund von den 256 Bit (X1600 Pro - 128 bit) doch um ein Stück schneller. Auch was die max. Füllrate bzw Dreiecksdurchsatz angeht

Mfg Steve


----------



## Der-Andere (24. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 24.03.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Der-Andere
> 
> Soll es eine AGP oder PCie Graka sein? Die X700 Pro ist an sich ca so schnell wie eine ATi 9800 Pro. Ich würde im 100€ Bereich (AGP) zur 6600 GT greifen. Eventl ne X1600 Pro (je nach Budget)




dank dir,
damit kann ich schonmal gut was anfangen.
ich dachte eher an pcie, und da ich schon immer mal ne radeon haben wollte, würde ich dann die xp1600 pro nehmen. 
ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich hier nen link von nem shop reinmachen darf, wenn nicht, löschts einfach. aber ich dachte da jetzt an die karte: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAXV70&
wäre die gut?
mfg


----------



## Chat1000 (24. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Der-Andere am 24.03.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte eher an pcie


 Was für Hardware hast du den aktuell in deinem PC verbaut? Für eine Pcie-Karte bedarf es auch ein Pcie-Mainboard. 

Wenn du komplett ein neues System zusammenstellst, dann greif natürlich zu PCIe. 




> ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich hier nen link von nem shop reinmachen darf, wenn nicht, löschts einfach.


 Du darfst natürlich verlinken, ist gar kein Thema   

Die X1600 Pro hat ne gute Preis/Leistung.. Jedoch wird der Karte die nur 128bit Speicheranbindung bei Einsatz von AA & AF zum Verhängnis. Da bricht dich doch stark ein ( ich kenne jetzt deine Ansprüche, was Grafik betrifft nicht). Hier wäre z.b eine X800 XL (16 Pipes, 256 Bit, 256 MB - 140€ )  eher zu empfehlen 

Aber fals es doch ne X1600 PRo wird, nimm die 

-> HIS Radeon X1600 PRO IceQ 256 MB - 115€ http://www.mix-computer.de/mix/shop/productDetails.html?artNo=JAXF0A&

Die HIS ist mit einem arctic cooling Kühler versehn, der zu den besten VGA Kühlern zählt, leise arbeitet und die Karte schön kühl hällt   

Mfg Steve


----------



## dakini (25. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,
habe ein Elitegroup k7s5a, AMD XP2400 +, 512 MB RAm und zur Zeit eine GForce 4200 TI. Es soll was schnelleres werden, im Preisbereich bis 200 EUR, was kann man empfehlen? Das Board unterstützt ja nur 4*AGP und taktet nur mit 133 MHZ, wird eine schnelle Karte vom Board ausgebremst?


----------



## Chat1000 (25. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				dakini am 25.03.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe ein Elitegroup k7s5a, AMD XP2400 +, 512 MB RAm und zur Zeit eine GForce 4200 TI. Es soll was schnelleres werden, im Preisbereich bis 200 EUR, was kann man empfehlen? Das Board unterstützt ja nur 4*AGP und taktet nur mit 133 MHZ, wird eine schnelle Karte vom Board ausgebremst?



Moin

meines Wissens verfügt das K7s5a über 2xDDR, sowie 2xSDRAm Slots. Ich gehe mal davon aus, die 133 Mhz = SDRAM PC133

Wenn das so ist, würde ich nicht mehr viel in den PC stecken. SDRAM ist längst überholt und sehr langsam. Was AGP4 betrifft, dass ist egal. Der Unterschied zu  AGP8 betrifft höhstens 3% (wenn überhaupt..)    

Maximal würde ich ne gebrauchte 6600 GT holen. Diese sind bei ebay teils unter 100€ erhältlich -> 6600 GT

Diese bietet mit 8 Pipes, hohen Taktraten ne ordentliche Leistung. Gegenüber deiner 4200ti wirst du den Unterschied deutlich merken.

Mfg Steve


----------



## dakini (25. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,
sehe eben, dass ich nur ein 300 W Netzteil habem reicht das oder muss da auch ein neues her?

Moin

Maximal würde ich ne gebrauchte 6600 GT holen. Diese sind bei ebay teils unter 100€ erhältlich -> 
Mfg Steve [/quote]


----------



## Chat1000 (25. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				dakini am 25.03.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> sehe eben, dass ich nur ein 300 W Netzteil habem reicht das oder muss da auch ein neues her?



Poste doch mal deine Amperwerte (3.3V,5V, 12V). Diese stehen auf dem Netzteil drauf.

Die Wattzahl sagt wenig aus  Die Werte sind wichtig


----------



## dakini (31. März 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 25.03.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> dakini am 25.03.2006 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chat1000 (1. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				dakini am 31.03.2006 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> +3.3V: 28 A; +5 V: 30 A, +12V:15 A, -5V: 0,5 A, -12V: 0.8 A, +5sV: 2A
> 5V+3,3V: copmbined 180 W, max 300 W.



Also 15A @ 12V sind nicht gerade berauschend, sollte aber für ne Graka alá 6600GT reichen. Probieren kannst es, fals es nicht reicht, wirst du nach dem Einbau der Graka einfach ein schwarzes Bild bekommen.

Ich selber habe auch ein schwaches Netzteil (300 W 13A-12V). Dieses versorgt einen Amd 64 3000 @ 2550 Mhz, 1 Gig & X800 GTO problemlos.   

Mfg Steve


----------



## nigHtGoast (9. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Stargazer am 23.03.2006 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System steht in der Signatur....
> 
> Ich wollte meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten....welche sollte ich da nehmen ? Ich tendiere zur GF7-Reihe, weiß aber nicht ob ich den Nachfolger meiner 6600GT (also die 7600GT) oder die 7900GT nehmen soll.
> Welche passt am besten zum restlichen System ?
> ...



klar eine 7900GT !
da du ja sehr grafik aufwändige spiele spielst.
dein system ist für ein 7900GT gut und würde nicht ausgebremst werden.
im gegenteil eine 7600GT würde die restlichen teilen nicht gut tun.
meiner meinung nach 7900GT!!!


----------



## Psycho-Patee (10. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Karte, ist die gut?
http://www.fortknox.de/shop/_i.php?s=443992bac4337&art=81902&kat=122060&w=&h=&sa=


----------



## Chat1000 (11. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 10.04.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu dieser Karte, ist die gut?
> http://www.fortknox.de/shop/_i.php?s=443992bac4337&art=81902&kat=122060&w=&h=&sa=



Jo, ist ne typische 7900 GT. Für den Preis von 285€ absolut zu empfehlen, vorausgesetzt lieferbar   

MfG Steve


----------



## UrmelMT (12. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				nigHtGoast am 09.04.2006 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 23.03.2006 08:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allen bei Oblivion http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/oblivion_high-end_performance/ http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/oblivion_mainstream_performance/


----------



## CoolMcCall (15. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi leute!

bin auf der suche nach ner neuen graka bis 300€. ati oder nvidia is eigentlich egal, hatte bisher nvidia, aber ich gucke lieber auf preis/leistung.

mein rechner:
board asus p4b533-e mit 2,5 ghz p4
1 gb ram

gezockt werden rennspiele (á la gtr, gt legends, rallyespiele) und shooter (eigentlich alles)

was für eine graka könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

was ist mit der hier:

 http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8015329/preis_CONNECT3D+Radeon+X850Pro


----------



## Zocker44 (15. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi,
ich brauche mehr Grafikleistung weil meine aktuelle 9800Pro nicht mehr ausreicht.
Aber ich weiss nicht ob nur eine neue Grafikkarte reicht.

Mein System:
P4 Sockel 478 2,4GhZ@3,00GhZ
1024 MB DDR 400 RAM
9800 Pro AGP

Also soll ich mir eine AGP Grafikarte kaufen. Wenn ja welche?

oder reicht heutzutage AGP nicht mehr aus und wird sehr bald veraltet sein.

oder soll ich mir ein neues System holen, (Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte (PCIexpress), und vll. auch DDR 2 RAM?

mfg Zcoker44


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				CoolMcCall am 15.04.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bin auf der suche nach ner neuen graka bis 300€. ati oder nvidia is eigentlich egal, hatte bisher nvidia, aber ich gucke lieber auf preis/leistung.


 Im Prinzip würde ich dir zu einer Geforce 7800 GS (280-300€) raten. Diese ist jedoch extrem schwer verfügbar, auserdem wäre vielleicht ein P4 2.5 ghz für diese Graka etwas zu "schwach" 

Die X850 Pro ist ansich nicht schlecht, lässt sich sogar (bei Vivo) @ X850 XT PE flashen (volle 16 Pipes). Hat jedoch kein Sm 3 (welches immer mehr Spiele unterstützen). Aber so an sich   

Alternative wäre da noch ne Geforce 6800 GS (die man per Rivatuner @ 6800 GT freischalten kann - 16 Pipes).  Hier ne Palit 6800 GS 256 Gddr³ für 209€
-> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=JAGH19&#tecData


@ Zocker44

Bei dir würde sich ne neue Karte lohnen. Der Unterschied von einer 9800 Pro zu z.b einer X850 Pro  / 6800 GT ist enorm. 



> oder reicht heutzutage AGP nicht mehr aus und wird sehr bald veraltet sein.


 AGP ist bereits als Standard veraltet, da neue Grakagenerationen fast ausschließlich auf Pcie erscheinen. Bei der Performance steht eine AGP-Graka dem PCIe-Gegenstück im nichts nach.

Ob komplett Aufrüsten der richtige weg ist, musst du wissen (je nach Geld). Ich mein jedoch, dass sich ne neue Graka in deinem System noch rentiert. Vorallem da Ende des Jahres Karten mit Directx10 Support kommen, bis dahin sollte ne X850 Pro @ XT PE oder 6800 GT noch wunderbar reichen    

MfG Steve


----------



## duckyduck (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Moin Moin

Mal ne Frage? 
Lohnt sich bei untenstehenden System noch das aufrüsten auf eine 7800 GS?

CPU : AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
RAM : 1 GIG RAM INFINEON
MOB : ASUS a8v-Deluxe
GRAKA : MSI FX 5900XT
Hab da die http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGZ04& im Blick. ist die gut und reicht noch ein oder 2 Jahre zum Zocken?
Danke schon mal

PS: wie groß ist der unterschied zu einer 7800GT?


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				duckyduck am 16.04.2006 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,, Mal ne Frage?
> Lohnt sich bei untenstehenden System noch das aufrüsten auf eine 7800 GS?
> 
> PS: wie groß ist der unterschied zu einer 7800GT?



Moin  

Lohnt sich aufjedenfall, rein von der Leistungsteigerung sind das Welten zwischen einer 5900Xt und ner 7800 GS. 

Du könntest natürlich auch ein Pcie Mobo kaufen und dazu ne Pcie Graka (wäre vielleicht zukunftssicherer). Aber mit der GS kommst du nichts desto trotz noch ne Zeit lang aus   

Der Unterschied zu einer 7800 GT ist im OC-Zustand sehr gering.

Mfg Steve


----------



## duckyduck (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 16.04.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> duckyduck am 16.04.2006 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann wird BF2 sicher nicht mehr bei 800x600 ruckeln   
Die ist doch schon OC! reicht das nicht?

Danke stief


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				duckyduck am 16.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wird BF2 sicher nicht mehr bei 800x600 ruckeln


  ne ne, das sollte auf max. Details flüssig laufen (mit AA/AF, dazu brauchst du aber 2GB Ram, sonst kommen immer Laderuckler) 



> Die ist doch schon OC! reicht das nicht?


Jup, ist sie  Ich weiß jetzt nicht ab welchem Takt eine 7800 GS ner GT entspricht. Mit der Karte machst du aber sicher nichts falsch

ps-> für ne GS solltest du aber über ein gutes Netzteil verfügen ( was hat deins denn auf der 12V Leitung? )


----------



## duckyduck (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 16.04.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> duckyduck am 16.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also
3,3V =32A
5,0V =40A
12V =24A 
das müsste reichen oder nicht?
Mal schauen wie laut die ist, denn meine Fx kann ich nicht hören so leise ist der Lüfter! nur wenn ich mit dem Ohr daneben bin kann ich sie hören. Aber so wird die 7800 GS bestimmt nicht sein, oder?
Kann man zu 2x 512 MB ram einfach einen Riegel von 1 GB RAM dazustecken


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				duckyduck am 16.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> *Werte*das müsste reichen oder nicht?


 Reicht aus    24 Amper sind mehr als genug.



> Mal schauen wie laut die ist, denn meine Fx kann ich nicht hören so leise ist der Lüfter! nur wenn ich mit dem Ohr daneben bin kann ich sie hören. Aber so wird die 7800 GS bestimmt nicht sein, oder?


 Die 7800 GS hat einen der leistesten Nvidia Kühler verbaut, wie du auch hier nochmal nachlesen kannst   



> Kann man zu 2x 512 MB ram einfach einen Riegel von 1 GB RAM dazustecken


 Klaro, bei Sockel 939 CPUs/MObos geht das. Der 1 Gig Riegel sollte am besten vom selben Hersteller sein 

Steve


----------



## Zocker44 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi,
welche Grafikarte ist denn besser X850 Pro  oder 6800 GT

also man kann von einer X850 Pro  auf  XT PE takten.
oder ich kauf mir ne 6800 GS die man auf GT übertakten kann.

Also welche hat mehr Lesitung oder welche kann man so übertakten das sie die andere in den Schatten stellt.

danke schonmal
mfg Zocker44


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Zocker44 am 16.04.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> welche Grafikarte ist denn besser X850 Pro  oder 6800 GT


 Je nach dem, die Karten sind von der Leistung ca gleich schnell. Die 6800 GT verfügt jedoch über Shader 3.0 (die X850 hat "nur" 2.0b). Somit kann die Geforce mehr Effekte (z.b HDR, was aber viel an Performance frisst).



> also man kann von einer X850 Pro  auf  XT PE takten.
> oder ich kauf mir ne 6800 GS die man auf GT übertakten kann.



Du kannst die X850 Pro Vivo per BIOS flash zur vollen X850 XT PE machen. Bei der 6800 GS lassen sich ebenfals 4 Pipes freischalten (per Rivatuner) -> somit dann 6800 GT  



> Also welche hat mehr Lesitung oder welche kann man so übertakten das sie die andere in den Schatten stellt.


 Wenn beide Karte freigeschaltet sind, ist die X850 Pro @ XT PE von der Leistung klar schneller, hat jedoch wie gesagt nur Sm 2.0b. 

Wahrscheinlich wäre ne 6800 GT sinnvoller, denn immer mehr Games unterstützen den neuen Shader 3.


----------



## Zocker44 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Danke Chat1000

ich werd mir denn die 6800 GS holen.

Dachte an die hier.

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=JAGH19&#tecData

Du sagtest das ich die mit dem Rivatuner auf die 6800 GT übertakten kann.

Muss ich dabei irgendwas beachten?
z.B. muss den Rivatuner immer denn installiert haben oder bleiben denn die 16 Pixel-Pipelines erhalten.
Und kann ich bei der 6800 GS oder denn 6800 GT auch die Taktfrequenz anheben um mehr mehr Leistung zu bekommen?

mfg 
zocker44


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Joa die GS kannst du nehmen, guter Preis. 



> Du sagtest das ich die mit dem Rivatuner auf die 6800 GT übertakten kann.


 Du kannst sie per Rivatuner freischalten ( + 4Pipes) & übertakten, jep. 



> z.B. muss den Rivatuner immer denn installiert haben oder bleiben denn die 16 Pixel-Pipelines erhalten .


 Du installierst Rivatuner, machst den Mod und ab da an, hat die Karte 16 Pipes. Rivatuner ist somit nicht mehr erforderlich. Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass der Mod nicht bei jedem Chip funkt. 

Sollte also die 6800 GS beim Aktivieren der restl. Pipes Pixelfehler verursachen, so kannst du per Rivatuner die Karte wieder Standardeinstellungen fersetzen ( einfach das Häkchen im Programm rausnehmen und schon hast du wieder ne 6800 GS   )



> Und kann ich bei der 6800 GS oder denn 6800 GT auch die Taktfrequenz anheben um mehr mehr Leistung zu bekommen?


 Ja geht auch.   

Steve


----------



## Flyer24 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Marscel am 08.01.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Community leider zum Großteil ein Kindergarten ist, werde ich auf dieser Seite nichts mehr suchen.



Nach Marscel folgt der nun der Flyer24 und wird in diesem Laden nichts mehr verloren haben, den Grund hab ich oben gequotet, in erster Linie kotzt mich das dauernde Fanboygebashe einiger Communityuser an, ein Kindergarten muss das erst noch werden.....

bye flyer24


----------



## Chat1000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 16.04.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Marscel folgt der nun der Flyer24 und wird in diesem Laden nichts mehr verloren haben, den Grund hab ich oben gequotet, in erster Linie kotzt mich das dauernde Fanboygebashe einiger Communityuser an, ein Kindergarten muss das erst noch werden.....
> 
> bye flyer24



ey flyer bleib doch    Wir brauchen Leute wie dich im PCGH-Forum 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Zocker44 (16. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

oHhhhh 6800 GS totaler dreck?
hab in anderen Foren gelesen das die 6800 GS totaler mist sein soll.
soll so eine abgespeckte version von der graka reihe sein.

Ich will in meinem game Call od Duty 2 mehr fps haben.

Und ich denke ich nehme dafür lieber die X850 Pro Vivo 

die man per BIOS flash zur vollen X850 XT PE machen kann.
Hab die beiden gefunden.
Aber welche?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGB05&

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAGN59&

Kann die auf die XT PE flashen?
Welche ist die bessere.

mfg
Zocker44


----------



## Chat1000 (17. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Zocker44 am 16.04.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> oHhhhh 6800 GS totaler dreck?
> hab in anderen Foren gelesen das die 6800 GS totaler mist sein soll.
> soll so eine abgespeckte version von der graka reihe sein.



6800 GT ( 350 / 1000 Mhz - 16 Pipes, 256 Bit, 256 Mb)
6800 GS ( 350/ 1000 Mhz - 12 Pipes, 256 Bit, 256 Mb)

So ^^ wie du sehen kannst, ist die AGP Version der GS nur aufgrund der 4 Pipes schlechter. Diese lassen sich in den meisten Fällen per Rivatuner freischalten.

Abgespeckt ist sie in dem Sinne, wenn man die AGP Version der GS mit der PCIe Version vergleicht. Letztere hat einen Chipakt von 425 Mhz. Von daher ist eine 6800GS keine schlechte Wahl   




> Welche ist die bessere.


Im Prinzip sind beide Karten gleichgut, sie verfügen auch beide über die VIVO Funktion und somit flashbar (wie man auch an einigen Kommentaren lesen kann). Die MSIX850 Pro hat jedoch den etwas lauteren Kühler verbaut (genauer genommen den von der XT PE Version   ) 

Mfg Steve


----------



## Flyer24 (17. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 16.04.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ey flyer bleib doch    Wir brauchen Leute wie dich im PCGH-Forum
> 
> Gruß Steve



oke , is gebongt 
werd halt ums Grafikkartenforum einen Bogen machen  und gut is


----------



## bierchen (17. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Flyer24 am 17.04.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Chat1000 am 16.04.2006 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich begrüße den gefundenen Kompromiss und werde in Zukunft darauf hinwirken, dass alle Fanboys inkl. mich gesperrt werden.  ^^


----------



## weichmann (20. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo,

ich hab mir ein neues System zusammengestellt und brauch jetzt noch eine Grafikkarte. Ich hatte mit der XFX 7800GT Extreme Gamer, 256MB geliebäugelt.... Taugt die was? Ist die ok? Oder lieber eine andere?!?

Bitte um Hilfe...

Danke


----------



## Chat1000 (20. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Servus,

die 7800 GT ist sicher keine schlechte Karte (wieviel müsstest du für die den zahlen ? ) aber ich würde dir eher zu einer 7900 GT o. X1800 XT raten

Sapphire Radeon X1800XT 512 Gddr³ für 319€
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=jbxs0a&baseId=3350

Die XT ist zur Zeit extrem günstig, von der Leistung etwas über 7800 GTX Niveau.    

Mfg Steve


----------



## MoNox (21. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo! kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinde ob motherboard / grafikkarte PCI-express grafik oder AGp unterstützt?im handbuch steht das bei mir nicht.ich hab momentan eine ati radeon 740XL 1GB DDR und 3.2ghz

ps:sorry wenn ich das nich so genau beschreiben konnte hab davon nich so den plan


----------



## Chat1000 (21. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				MoNox am 21.04.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo! kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinde ob motherboard / grafikkarte PCI-express grafik oder AGp unterstützt?im handbuch steht das bei mir nicht.ich hab momentan eine ati radeon 740XL 1GB DDR und 3.2ghz
> 
> ps:sorry wenn ich das nich so genau beschreiben konnte hab davon nich so den plan



Moin

geht ganz einfach, lad dir das Programm Everest Home. Dort kannst du alle Infos zu deinem System nachschaun   

Soweit mir bekannt, handelt es sich bei der 740XL um eine PCie Karte


----------



## duckyduck (21. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo ich bins nochmal!! 
Wollte mal sagen, dass sich das richtig gelohnt hat von der fx5900   auf die 7800GS   umzusteigen! Nur leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Cpu zu langsam ist  . Naja das ist ein Unterschied, als wenn man vom Fahrrad auf eine Kawasaki Rennmaschine umsteigt.

Danke noch mal Steve!!


----------



## Chat1000 (21. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				duckyduck am 21.04.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke noch mal Steve!!



Ach was, nichts zu danken (ich hab die Graka ja nicht entwickelt   ) Viel Spaß dann mal beim Spielen  

ps, ein Amd 64 3000+ reicht für BF2 doch völlig aus. Fals dir die Leistung trotzdem nicht zusagt, kannst den ja mal Übertakten. Mein alter Sockel 754 - Amd64 3000+ läuft auf 2 @ 2.6 Ghz


----------



## KING-AL (25. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi an alle! kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für eine Radeon 9550 einen normalen lüfter aus dem handel nehmen kann oder muss der besondere maße haben? Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand einen empfehlen??


----------



## peter73550 (26. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo,

ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich mir ne 7900 GT (X) oder ne 1900 XT (X) kaufen soll. 

Die 79er kriegste kaum und sind sauteuer, die 19er kriegste und sind günstiger. mh, glaubensfrage, was besser ist ??

Hat die 79er soviel mehr Dampf ??

Gruß


----------



## layoutknecht (26. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				peter73550 am 26.04.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich mir ne 7900 GT (X) oder ne 1900 XT (X) kaufen soll.
> 
> ...



Die Unterschiede zur X1900XTX sind gering, aber vorhanden. In Spielen ist man ohnehin mit beiden immer am oberen Ende. Die Glaubenskriege zwischen diversen Fanboys sind quatsch. Ich entscheide da persönlich nach Leistung, Preis und Verfügbarkeit.
Ich habe mir meine X1900XTX mit dem Accelero X2-Kühler besorgt und bin restlos zufireden. Die Karte ist in meinem Silent-Rechner nicht wahrnehmbar und die GPU wird max. 68 Grad warm. Bin wirklich restlos zufrieden.
Wäre die 7900GTX verfügbar gewesen, hätte ich mir vielleicht auch die geholt.


----------



## TBrain (27. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo,

Ich such ne Grafikkarte für nen Freund von mir.

Wichtigstes Kriterium: Der Preis   möglichst günstig um die 100€

Es muss ne AGP-Karte sein, und aktuelle Spiele sollte einigermaßen (Also CS, Battlefield 2, ...) annehmbar laufen   

Ich selber hab ne ATI 9800Pro 128MB und bin auch noch zufrieden damit, leider hab ich von aktuelleren Generationen keine Ahnung, desshalb würde mich auch interessieren wie die Leistung aktueller Karten im Vgl zu der 9800Pro ist.

Ach so, ob ATI oder NVidia spielt keine Rolle, entscheidend ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Danke schon mal


----------



## bierchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KING-AL am 25.04.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi an alle! kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für eine Radeon 9550 einen normalen lüfter aus dem handel nehmen kann oder muss der besondere maße haben? Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand einen empfehlen??


Du bräuchtest einen speziellen Grafikkartenkühler mit integrierten Lüfter. Den Lüfter alleine kann man da nicht wechseln. Ich würde sagen, dass sich der Kauf nicht lohnt. Eine schnellere Karte, die passiv gekühlt ist, bekommst Du schon für ein wenig im Vergleich zu dem, was der Kühler kosten würde.


----------



## bierchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				TBrain am 27.04.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich such ne Grafikkarte für nen Freund von mir.
> 
> ...


Ich finde keine Grafikkarte bis 110€, die ich einem Spieler empfehlen könnte. ^^

Wenn man das Budget aber etwas erhöht, dann  finden sich brauchbare Karten, mit denen man auch Spaß an Spielen hat, weil man zumindest noch mittlere Details bei aktuellen Spielen zuschalten kann.
 GF 6800, etwa 40% schneller als eine 9800 Pro (grobe, eigene Schätzung)
125€ http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a188391.html
140€ http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a116785.html

Eine 6600GT ist nur wenig schneller als eine 9800Pro.

Aktuelle Highend-Karten sind weit mehr als 3 mal so schnell, bei gleichzeitig schöneren Grafikeffekten (SM 3.0).


----------



## TBrain (28. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 27.04.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde keine Grafikkarte bis 110€, die ich einem Spieler empfehlen könnte. ^^
> 
> Wenn man das Budget aber etwas erhöht, dann  finden sich brauchbare Karten, mit denen man auch Spaß an Spielen hat, weil man zumindest noch mittlere Details bei aktuellen Spielen zuschalten kann.
> GF 6800, etwa 40% schneller als eine 9800 Pro (grobe, eigene Schätzung)
> ...



Soll das heißen, dass meine 9800pro nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet ist?  

Danke dir ich werd mal so an ihn weiterleiten.

Wie sind denn diese Karten in etwa leitungsmäßig einzuordnen:

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a184818.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a189558.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a111512.html ?

Also nicht unbedingt die Hersteller, die hab ich beliebig rausgepickt, sondern die Chips ansich.


----------



## Chat1000 (28. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				TBrain am 28.04.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, dass meine 9800pro nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet ist?


 Die 9800 Pro ist mittlerweile nur noch bedingt für moderne Games geeignet.




> Wie sind denn diese Karten in etwa leitungsmäßig einzuordnen:
> 
> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a184818.html
> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a189558.html
> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a111512.html ?



Alle 3 Karte kannst du im Prinzip vergessen, von der 5700 LE würd ich ganz die Finger lassen (  ) 

Die X700 "non Pro" liegt weit unterhalb einer 9800 Pro, zur X1300 brauch ich auch nicht viel zu sagen (4 Pipes sagt genug...  )

Ich schließe mich _bierchen_ an, es muss schon mind. ne 6800 sein. Vielleicht auch 6600 GT, alles darunter ist nicht zu empfehlen.

MfG Steve


----------



## marcial (30. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi,

suche ne AGP Grafikkarte im Bereich 150-200€.

Hatte bisher ne 9800pro, die Leistung muss nun also stimmen .

Da ich mich neuerdings in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht mehr auskenne, bitte ich um eure Hilfe.

Thx im Vorraus,

MfG, marcial


----------



## Chat1000 (30. April 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Tach   

Zur Zeit, bietet Alternate (199€) bzw mixcomputers (195€) ne X850 XT für AGP an   

Die XT bietet mit 16 Pipes, 256 Bit ( ~ 35 gb Bandbreite) u. 256 Mb Gddr³ (1.6 ns) reichtlich an Leistung. Für 195€ ist die Karte nur zu empfehlen. In der Regel schafft man auch den X850 XT PE Takt (was den Speicher betrifft, beim Chip muss man etwas glück haben) 

PowerColor Radeon X850XT 
http://www.mix-computer.de/mix/shop/productDetails.html?artNo=JAGO65&

MfG Steve


----------



## marcial (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 30.04.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach
> 
> Zur Zeit, bietet Alternate (199€) bzw mixcomputers (195€) ne X850 XT für AGP an
> 
> ...



Bei den Mittelklasse Karten Test der PCG 02/06 fiel mir noch die Geforce 6800 GS und GT auf (Shader Model 3 wird bei der x800 ja nicht unterstützt oder?)
Die Geforce GS bekommt man locker für 180€, lohnt sich diese im Vergleich zu den oben genannten?


----------



## Chat1000 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				marcial am 01.05.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> (Shader Model 3 wird bei der x800 ja nicht unterstützt oder?)


 Richtig, die X8xx Reihe verfügt über Shader 2.0b



> Die Geforce GS bekommt man locker für 180€, lohnt sich diese im Vergleich zu den oben genannten?


 An die 6800 GS hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht, doch dann fiel mir das Angebot der X850 XT ins Auge.

Rein von der Power ist die X850 XT ( @ PE) doch deutlich schneller als eine 6800 GS (vorallem unter Einsatz von Filterungen AA/AF). Die GS lässt sich jedoch in der Regel auf eine 6800 GT flashen (volle 16 Pipes).

Hier ein paar benchs (alle 1280x1024 mit max Details, 16 AF, 4 AA )

BF2 
X850 XT PE - 40 FPS
6800 GT - 29 FPS

FEAR
X850 XT PE - 36 FPS
6800 GT - 19 FPS

HL2
X850 XT PE - 28.3 FPS
6800 GT 24 FPS

Serious Sam 2
X850 XT PE - 42.5 FPS
6800 GT 31.5 FPS

Wären jetz mal einige Beispiele aus dem computerbase-test 

Ich persönlich würde eher zur X850 XT greifen, da sie von der Grundleistung schon 16 Pipes hat ( 6800 GS - 12) und sie sich leicht @ X850 XT PE übertakten lässt.

Gut man kann natürlich jetzt Sm3 ins Spiel bringen, was auch seine Vorteile hat, welche aber meiner Meinung eher erst ab einer 7800 GT + wirklich zur Geltung kommen   

MfG Steve


----------



## marcial (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 01.05.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> An die 6800 GS hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht, doch dann fiel mir das Angebot der X850 XT ins Auge.
> 
> Rein von der Power ist die X850 XT ( @ PE) doch deutlich schneller als eine 6800 GS (vorallem unter Einsatz von Filterungen AA/AF). Die GS lässt sich jedoch in der Regel auf eine 6800 GT flashen (volle 16 Pipes).
> 
> ...



KK, hab mich nun für die x850 xt entschieden (warsch. ohne übertakten) - wie dem auch sei...
Muss ich sonst noch irgend etwas beim Kauf/Einbau beachten (hab z.B. ein 400W Netzteil)?
Ist ne dumme Frage, aber hab mich seit 2003 nicht mehr mit PC's beschäftigt...


----------



## Chat1000 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				marcial am 01.05.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich sonst noch irgend etwas beim Kauf/Einbau beachten (hab z.B. ein 400W Netzteil)?



Dazu müsste ich die Amperwerte des Netzteil (3.3V, 5V, 12V) wissen. Die Wattzahl sagt nämlich nichts aus. (die Werte stehen auf dem Netzteil drauf)

ps - frag ruhig fals dich was interessiert


----------



## marcial (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 02.05.2006 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu müsste ich die Amperwerte des Netzteil (3.3V, 5V, 12V) wissen. Die Wattzahl sagt nämlich nichts aus. (die Werte stehen auf dem Netzteil drauf)
> 
> ps - frag ruhig fals dich was interessiert



Hab noch ne eher subjektive Frage:

Lohnt es sich überhaupt, bei meinem System, diese doch eher "teurere" Graka anzuschaffen?

Sys: Athlon XP 3000+
        Asus A7N8X-X
        512ddr ram (1024 wenn ich die Graka hol)


----------



## Chat1000 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Im Prinzip lohnt es sich   Die X850 XT @ PE ist deutlich schneller wie eine 9800 Pro (Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht) und ein XP 3000+ ist auch noch ganz flott.

Fals du natürlich über ein größeres Budget verfügst, könntest du gleich auch komplett umrüsten ( CPU, Mobo, Pcie Graka ) Je nach dem ^


----------



## ECFsucker (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 04.05.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip lohnt es sich   Die X850 XT @ PE ist deutlich schneller wie eine 9800 Pro (Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht) und ein XP 3000+ ist auch noch ganz flott.
> 
> Fals du natürlich über ein größeres Budget verfügst, könntest du gleich auch komplett umrüsten ( CPU, Mobo, Pcie Graka ) Je nach dem ^



naja also ich weiß net so recht...... xp 3000+ wird schon knapp.
Spiele wir Oblivion, Schlacht um Mittelerde2 und Spellforce 2 brauchen schon n bisl mehr   

allerdings hat man ja bei den xps gute übertaktungsmöglichkeiten.
Deswegen würde dein Sys mit der neuen Graka und nem Gb ram bestimmt nochn bisl was her machn.
aba wie gesagt: max details is dann warscheinlich net immer drin. (SM3 sowieso nich   )


----------



## jd-19 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Moin, hab da mal ne frage. Kann man eine 7800gt nur mit einer anderen 7800gt im Sli betrib laufen lassen?   Geht auch eine Gtx?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## IlIdan (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Also ich möchte jetzt nur noch mal kurz hinzufügen, eine  X850 XT hat nur Shader modell 2.0.

Diese Testergebnisse sind nur relativ, da die 6800GT Shadermodell 3.0 besitzt und wie im test gesagt, alle details auf max sind, wird die 6800GT mehr beansprucht. Oder hast du Vergleichsbilder gesehen? Nein, denn dann hättest du dazu geschrieben das das Bild bei einer 6800GT besser aussieht.

Es stimmt, so weit wie ich das in letzter zeit mitverfolgen konnte, hat eine X850 XT von grund auf eine bessere leistung, jetzt ohne Optimierung vom spiel, jedoch musst du dann mit Shader modell 2.0 leben.

Also ich würde zu einer 6800GS greifen und sie dann übertakten bzw nen Ordentlichen Silencer draufmachen.


----------



## Chat1000 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				IlIdan am 16.05.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Testergebnisse sind nur relativ, da die 6800GT Shadermodell 3.0 besitzt und wie im test gesagt, alle details auf max sind, wird die 6800GT mehr beansprucht. Oder hast du Vergleichsbilder gesehen? Nein, denn dann hättest du dazu geschrieben das das Bild bei einer 6800GT besser aussieht.


 Erstens nicht jedes Game unterstützt Sm 3, zweitens so "besser" sieht das bild nun wirklich nicht aus, gut HDR wäre hier zu nennen,, was aber wiederrum bei einer 6800 GT unter max Details doch zu niedrigen FPS raten führt.. und ich hab schon genug Grakas beider Modelle gesehn bzw vergleichen Können   



> Diese Testergebnisse sind nur relativ, da die 6800GT Shadermodell 3.0 besitzt und wie im test gesagt, alle details auf max sind, wird die 6800GT mehr beansprucht.


 Wie heißt es immer, Sm 3 vereinfacht die Berechnung und nimmt einen positiven Einfluss auf die FPS rate .. 

MfG Steve


----------



## Renngugug (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

HiHo, ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, da mein alter (siehe Signatur) doch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Da ich leider nicht mehr so interessiert bin an Hardware wie früher brauche ich Hilfe bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte. Das restliche System soll folgendermaßen aussehn:

Prozessor: AMD Athlon64 3700+ 2200MHz Box S939 SanDiego E6-Stepping
Arbeitsspeicher: 2048MB von Infineon
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 S939 nForce4 FSB 800MHz PCIe ATX
CPU- Kühler: Zalman CNPS 7000A-Cu

So, meine fragen: was haltet ihr generell von CPU und Mainboard und was würdet ihr für eine Grafikkarte reinhaun: Für die Graka will ich 200-400€ ausgeben

Danke für alle Antworten im voraus

Mfg


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Renngugug am 23.05.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> So, meine fragen: was haltet ihr generell von CPU und Mainboard und was würdet ihr für eine Grafikkarte reinhaun: Für die Graka will ich 200-400€ ausgeben


Bei den Grakas gäbe es folgende Möglichkeiten:
Radeon X1900XT ca. 400€
Geforce 7900GT ca. 260€
Radeon X1800XT ca. 230€

Bei der CPU ist natürlich Dual Core besser, wenn es finanziell machbar ist, dann nehmen! Der Rest passt, mit dem AM2-Sockel würdest du für etwa gleiche Leistung mehr zahlen, lonht sich dann immerhin für zukünftige Aufrüstungen
Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre: SLI-Board und 2*7600GT (2*160€).


----------



## Renngugug (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Hyperhorn am 23.05.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Renngugug am 23.05.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also von AM2-Sockel hab ich noch net so viel gehört. Auf Sli hab ich kein Bock, tendiere mittlerweile zur 7900GT. Wie findet ihr Mainboard und Prozzi dazu?

Mfg


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Renngugug am 23.05.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von AM2-Sockel hab ich noch net so viel gehört. Auf Sli hab ich kein Bock, tendiere mittlerweile zur 7900GT. Wie findet ihr Mainboard und Prozzi dazu?
> 
> Mfg


Ist okay, das gleiche Gigabyte-Board habe ich schon selbst verbaut und läuft seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme.
Gut, zur CPU kann man nicht viel sagen, was nicht auf andere Modelle zutrifft. Schnelles Einkern-Modell, was für aktuelle Spiele stets ausreicht. Ein zweiter Kern würde sich langfristig natürlich lohnen.
2*1024MB von Infineon ermöglichen dir Dual Channel-Betrieb und reichen wohl längere Zeit aus. Infineon-RAM ist normalerweise immer sauber programmiert und stellt damit eine günstige, stabile Wahl dar.


----------



## Chat1000 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Aktuell würde ich dir zur X1800 XT für 229€ raten. Bietet atm die beste Preis/Leistung   -> http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=jaxs4a&baseId=3846

Aja zur Sockel frage, ich persönlich würde zum AM2 greifen, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da der 939 Sockel jetz dann ausläuft.

Mfg Steve


----------



## Skade (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Na, ich schreib das dann hier mal rein.

Ich habe momentan folgendes System:

Socket 754 Athlon64 3200+ (Newcastle sollte das sein...)
Asus K8N-E Deluxe 
2GB Corsair Twin-X 400Mhz
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro Ultimate Edition (die mit 128 MB DDR3-Ram und Heatpipe)
S-ATA-Festplatten und sonstigen bla.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Ding noch ne ganze Weile behalten und bin eigentlich momentan noch sehr zufrieden damit. Das Board und der Ram sind fast neu (habe ich letztes Jahr wegen einen Schaden ersetzen müssen). Andererseits wird die Grafikkarte nun langsam etwas alt. Des Weiteren möchte ich von ATI weg, da mir die Treiber nicht wirklich gefallen. Bevor hier die Flames anfangen: es geht mir vor allem um die Linux-Treiber, da sind die von Ati der letzte Dreck. (und mein Gentoo will verwöhnt werden  )

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, mir eventuell eine der Gainward 7800er (Bliss-lalala) AGP - Karten zu holen (wohl eher die GS+, die 30 € reissen es jetzt nicht raus). So als "letztes Upgrade" für das System. Ich wollte die Karte (und das Restsystem) dann ca. 2 - 3 Jahre nutzen, muss ja nicht immer die oberste Darstellungsqualität sein. 

Ein Wechsel auf PciE würde - wenn ich das so richtig sehe - ja bedeuten, dass ich zumindest Board & Prozessor auswechseln müsste, was ich eigentlich recht stressig fände.

Ja, die gute Frage: ist das sinnvoll, ist davon abzuraten, gibts bessere Alternativen? Wie gesagt: ich will das System eigentlich noch recht lange unverändert gebrauchen, insofern fänd ichs schon praktisch, wenn ich nur die Graka wechseln müsste. Mehr als 500 € wollte ich für dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nicht in meinen Rechner stecken. (da kann ich besseres mit dem Geld anfangen)


----------



## bierchen (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Skade am 29.05.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die gute Frage: ist das sinnvoll, ist davon abzuraten, gibts bessere Alternativen? Wie gesagt: ich will das System eigentlich noch recht lange unverändert gebrauchen, insofern fänd ichs schon praktisch, wenn ich nur die Graka wechseln müsste. Mehr als 500 € wollte ich für dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nicht in meinen Rechner stecken. (da kann ich besseres mit dem Geld anfangen)


Ja, wenn Du den PC noch so lange nutzen willst und bereit bist, auch mal auf ein paar Details bei der Grafik zu verzichten, dann würde sich imo eine 7800GS schon lohnen. Oder Du wartest noch auf die 7600GT für AGP, die ist zwar etwas langsamer, aber auch billiger und dennoch um einiges schneller als die 9800Pro.


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Skade am 29.05.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wechsel auf PciE würde - wenn ich das so richtig sehe - ja bedeuten, dass ich zumindest Board & Prozessor auswechseln müsste, was ich eigentlich recht stressig fände.


Es gibt schon Boards mit PCI-E für So. 754 (aber AFAIK nur ein einziges "echtes" SLI-Board von Epox). Mit einem günstigem Board (ca. 60€) und einer GF 7900GT (260€) wäre das sogar günstiger und zukunftstauglicher als eine 7800GS(+). Davon abgesehen hättest du dann noch ein Board übrig als Reserve, für einen Zweit-PC oder zum Verkauf.


----------



## Skade (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Naja, andererseits hätte ich dann wieder ein So 754 Board... andererseits haste schon recht, sollte ich mal den Prozessor upgraden wollen, würde ein Board dazu den berühmten Bock auch nicht fett machen.


----------



## Chat1000 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Skade am 30.05.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, andererseits hätte ich dann wieder ein So 754 Board... andererseits haste schon recht, sollte ich mal den Prozessor upgraden wollen, würde ein Board dazu den berühmten Bock auch nicht fett machen.



Ich würde auch lieber zu einem Sockel 754 - Pcie board mit entsprechender Graka (7900 GT) greifen.


----------



## Trosti (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

so ich haette da ein anliegen..bzw die beratung zu zwei ati karten und zwar handelt es sich darum, das ich demnaechst vor habde meinen pc etwas aufzuruesten. 
ich wollt mir das A8R32-MVP Deluxe + nen Athlon 64 3700+ holn und schwanke nun zwischen den Grakas x1800xt und x1900gt, da sie sich bei in einem naheliegenen preisniveau aufhalten. nun ist aber die frage, welche von beiden ist da nun besser...da sie sich halt nicht viel nehmen im preis.


----------



## Chat1000 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Trosti am 01.06.2006 04:34 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich haette da ein anliegen..bzw die beratung zu zwei ati karten und zwar handelt es sich darum, das ich demnaechst vor habde meinen pc etwas aufzuruesten.
> ich wollt mir das A8R32-MVP Deluxe + nen Athlon 64 3700+ holn und schwanke nun zwischen den Grakas x1800xt und x1900gt, da sie sich bei in einem naheliegenen preisniveau aufhalten. nun ist aber die frage, welche von beiden ist da nun besser...da sie sich halt nicht viel nehmen im preis.



Servus


Hier erstmal kleine Übersicht der technischen Daten:

* X1900 GT* [ 12 Pipes, 3 TMUs = 36 Shader, 12 ROP´s, Füllrate 6900 Mpix/s, 38.4 gb Bandbreite, 575 / 1190 Mhz ]

* X1800 XT* [ 16 Pipes, 1 TMU = 16 Shader, 16 ROP´s, Füllrate 10 000 Mpix/s, 48 gb Bandbreite, 625 / 1500 Mhz ]



Die X1800 XT ist in dem Vergleich vorne. Sie ist mit 229€ günstiger und bietet durchgehend die bessere Performance unter 1280 + 4AA, 16AF

Rating 1280x1024 4xAA/16xAF (Angaben in Prozent)
X1900 GT -> 68,7
X1800 XT -> 81.2

Rating 1600x1200 4xAA/16xAF( " ) 
X1900 GT -> 64.2
X1800 XT -> 77.2

Quelle: computerbase.de

Also eine relativ klare Angelegenheit - Hol dir die X1800 XT 

Mfg Steve


----------



## Skade (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Sooo, ich hab mich jetzt mal belesen. Also Alternate hat 2 PciE-SLI-Boards für So 754 im Angebot. Das wären das 
EPoX EP-8U1697 GLI  (69€)
und das
Asrock K8SLI-eSATA2 (52€)

Das von Epox basiert auf NForce, das von Asrock auf ULI. Aufgrund meiner guten Erfahrungen mit NForce und Epox würd ich dann ja schon zu Epox tendieren. Auch wenn mir das Fehlen eines 1000Mbit-Lans schon etwas aufstösst :/.

Die besagte 260€-GeForce find ich jetzt aber nicht. Hatte überlegt vielleicht die Gainward BP7900GT Golden Sample zu nehmen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=JAXWN2&

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen dazu? Oder ist von Gainward trotz des großen Namens eher abzuraten?


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Skade am 01.06.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> -Text-


Bei Uli-Boards geht bzw. ging SLI-Betrieb nur ohne NVidia-Support.
Günstige 7900GTs gibt es auf jeden Fall: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?fs=7900GT&in=

Das echte SLI-Board von Epox ist folgendes:
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=GIEX03&
Kostet IMO eigentlich zu viel.
Das Epox für 69€ ist KEIN NF4 SLI!!
Gegen die Gainward spricht soweit nichts, allerdings soll der Service nicht gerade das Optimum darstellen.
Bei übertakteten Karten würde ich persönlich eher zu eVGA greifen.


----------



## Chat1000 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Skade am 01.06.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> EPoX EP-8U1697 GLI  (69€)
> und das. Asrock K8SLI-eSATA2 (52€)



Muss es denn ein SLi-Board sein? Meiner Meinung nach ist SLi nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, da zu einem Späteren Nachrüsten der 2ten Graka

a) ne 2 Version der 7900 GT sicher schlecht verfügbar sein wird (siehe aktuelle 7800 GT)

b) meist auch eine Karte der neuen Generation schneller sein wird, als 2 alte im Verbund.

Alternative könntest du auch zu einem Asus K8N4-E-Deluxe greifen, im Prinzip selbe Board was du gerade hast nur mit nforce4 und diversen Verbesserungen. (ich selber habe seit 1.5 Jahren auch ein Asus K8n-e- Deluxe   )





> Die besagte 260€-GeForce find ich jetzt aber nicht. Hatte überlegt vielleicht die Gainward BP7900GT Golden Sample zu nehmen:


Ich sag mal, es gibt auch andere gute Shops auser Alternate

-> Asus  Extreme 7900 GT 450/1320 Mhz - 260€

-> XFX GeForce 7900GT XT 520/1500 Mhz - 279€

Beides gute Shops, schnelle Lieferung, guter Service - hab dort schon oft bestelt   



> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen dazu? Oder ist von Gainward trotz des großen Namens eher abzuraten?


Ganz gute Karte, kann man nehmen.

MfG Steve


----------



## Crushtank (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage zur Kaufberatung von einer teuren Grafikkarte:

eVGA 512MB GeForce7900GTX CO Superclocked GDDR3 2x DVI PCIe

734 € für 72h Lieferbarkeit?

ist die 100 € billigere Karte schlechter oder sind die karten gleichstark

eVGA 512MB GeForce7900GTX  Superclocked GDDR3 2x DVI PCIe?

Wieviel Watt benötigt man für den SLI Betrieb dieser Karten??

Hatte vor mir dieses Netzteil zu kaufen Netzteil Tagan TG580-U15 580W?


----------



## Chat1000 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

halli hallo   

734€, find ich für die GTX Superclocked doch etwas zu hoch. Für das Geld kriegst du bereits eine XFX GF7900GX2 QSLI ( 2 x 7900er , 2 x 24 Pipes, 1024 Mb) -> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=JCXXN1&showTechData=true&


Zu den "normalen" GTX´s 

-> http://www.geizhals.net/deutschland/a191917.html
-> http://www.geizhals.net/deutschland/a191924.html

Laut beschreibung Geizhals, haben die Karten die selben Taktraten von 690/1760 Mhz. Ich denke der Preisunterschied der beiden Superclocked GTXs zeigt sie im Lieferumfang. 




> Hatte vor mir dieses Netzteil zu kaufen Netzteil Tagan TG580-U15 580W?


 Das Netzteil ist gut, grundsätzlich solltest du aber nicht auf die  Watt schaun, sondern auf die einzelnen Stromstärken der Leitungen (3.3V,5V,12V)

Das TG580-U15 verfügt über 2*20A 12V Leitungen, was doch recht gut ist  

Ein Enermax LIberty - 76€ wäre auch ne gute (etwas günstigere Alternative). Ist sogar was die Leistung betrifft (2*12V 22A), vor dem TG580 (2*12V 20A).

Zählt auch atm zu den besten Netzteilen auf dem Markt.

MfG Steve


----------



## KSpeedy89 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo allerseits!

Da ich ein Sockel 754-System habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es sinnvoller wäre, eine 7800GS zu kaufen oder eine X850XT.  Da ich es erst in einem halben Jahr (oder so   )  geplant habe, würde es sich dann lohnen auf die Prissenkung der 7800GS abzuwarten oder lieber ein bisschen früher schon eine X850XT bei Alternate zu kaufen?

Ach und wie heißt das ATI-Girlie nochmal???


----------



## Chat1000 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Servuz

Je nach dem was du ausgeben willst. Die X850 XT ist an sich nicht schlecht, bietet jedoch kein Sm3. Da du jedoch eh in einem halben Jahr aufrüsten willst, würde ich nimmer viel in ein AGP System investieren. Höhstens dann noch ne X800 XL 256 MB (16 Pipes) für 138€ -> http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8026767/preis_XPERTVISIONPALIT+Radeon+X800XL+AA-X800XTD22



> Ach und wie heißt das ATI-Girlie nochmal???


Ruby   

MfG Steve


----------



## KSpeedy89 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Die Radeon X800XL ist doch eine runtergetaktete X800XT oder?
Die XT hat doch auch 16 Pipes...


----------



## Chat1000 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 16.06.2006 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Radeon X800XL ist doch eine runtergetaktete X800XT oder?
> Die XT hat doch auch 16 Pipes...



Genau, die X800 XL hat 400 core & 980 Mhz Speichertakt. Die X800 XT verfügt dagegen über 500/1000 Mhz. Beide Karten sind mit 16 Pipes ausgestattet


----------



## UrmelMT (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 16.06.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> KSpeedy89 am 16.06.2006 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die XT ist so viel ich weis in 0,13nm lk hergestellt die XL in 0,11nm


----------



## KSpeedy89 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

OK, danke für die Antworten.  
Ähm, was ist dann schneller, eine X800XL oder eine 6800GT?
Bekommt man überhaupt noch eine 6800GT für AGP?


----------



## Chat1000 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 18.06.2006 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, was ist dann schneller, eine X800XL oder eine 6800GT?


 Sind gleichschnell. Je nach Anwendung ist mal die, mal die andere paar % schneller  



> Bekommt man überhaupt noch eine 6800GT für AGP?


 Ne volle 6800 GT (neu) sehr selten, bis garnicht. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre bei ebay vorbeizuschaun.


----------



## KSpeedy89 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi allerseits!

Ich habe soeben eine Asus Radeon 9800XT/TVD bei Alternate für 99€ gesehen.
Ist aber eine Bulk-Version.
Im Prinzip ist sie ja günstiger als eine 6600GT, auf dem Shader 3.0 kommt es bei mir nicht drauf an.

Habe die 9600XT/TVD von Asus. 
Würde sich ein Kauf lohnen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 20.06.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe soeben eine Asus Radeon 9800XT/TVD bei Alternate für 99€ gesehen.
> Ist aber eine Bulk-Version.
> ...



Moin

Der Kauf würde sich nicht lohnen. Die 9800 XT ist zwar schon merkbar schneller, jedoch würde ich dir gleich zum Kauf einer X800 XL empfehlen ( 16 PIpes,. 256 bit, 256 Mb ~135€) -> http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8026767/preis_XPERTVISIONPALIT+Radeon+X800XL+AA-X800XTD22

Diese ist dann nochmal doppelt so schnell wie eine 9800 XT   

MfG Steve


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Oder wie wäre es denn mit dieser hier:
http://www.mad-moxx.de/shop/articleDetail.jsf?articleId=1005.10411

Sind die X800er generell leise?
Reicht dafür auch mein Netzteil?
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=TN3X57


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wie wäre es denn mit dieser hier:


Joa, ganz ordentliche Karte, im Prinzip eine X800 XT (musst nur etwas OCen, meist ist auch XT PE Takt drin)



> Sind die X800er generell leise?


 Den oberen Standardkühler empfand ich immer als leise, war auch unter 3D kaum rauzuhöhren. 




> Reicht dafür auch mein Netzteil?



Was hast du noch so im Pc verbaut? Naja im Prinzip spielt das keine Rolle, da dein Enermax NT über eine 27A starke 12V Leitung verfügt. Das reicht dicke 

MfG Steve


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich habe sonst noch eine 80 GB HDD, einen DVD-Brenner und ein Diskettenlaufwerk.

Kann es sein, dass mein Sempron64 3100+  die X800 Pro (oder besser XT   ) ausbremst?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass mein Sempron64 3100+  die X800 Pro (oder besser XT   ) ausbremst?




Die Sockel 754 Semprons sind doch ganz ordentlich dabei (im Gegensatz zu den alten Sockel A Versionen). Laut benchmarks, hällt ein Sempron 3100+ durchaus mti einem Amd64 2800+/3000+ mit. 

-> http://tomshardware.thgweb.de/2005/11/03/benchmark_marathon_82_cpus_von_amd_und_intel/page69.html

Auserdem sind aktuelle Games eh grakalastig, von daher bist du mit der X800 XT auf AGP Basis ganz gut dabei   Du wirst den Unterschied zwischen einer 9600 XT und X800 XT deutlich merken *g* 



> Danke für die Antworten.


Kein Thema


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ist jetzt nur die Frage, ob es auch wirklich stimmt mit den Pixelpipelines, wie es Mad Moxx sagt...

Ist es normal, dass die heutige Sempron's nicht mit "64" bezeichnet werden wie die Athlon's, obwohl die Sempron's 64 Bit haben?


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt nur die Frage, ob es auch wirklich stimmt mit den Pixelpipelines, wie es Mad Moxx sagt...



Klaro stimmt des, davon kann man ausgehen. Du hast sogar noch Garantie mit dabei, madmoxx ist ein bekannter und zuverlässiger Händler.


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Also würdest du sagen kaufen? Für nur 160€ bekommt man immerhin eine 16 Pipes-Karte...


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also würdest du sagen kaufen? Für nur 160€ bekommt man immerhin eine 16 Pipes-Karte...



Fals du nur eine gute AGP Karte suchst, wirst du mit der XT bestens bedient. 

Wenn du nicht vorhast demnächst einen komplett neuen PC anzuschaffen (CPU, Mobo, Pcie ) würd ich da zuschlagen.


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

So, vor ca. 2 Std. bestellt und gleich die Überweisung weggebracht.
Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt...  
Danke Chat1000 für alles.


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> So, vor ca. 2 Std. bestellt und gleich die Überweisung weggebracht.
> Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt...
> Danke Chat1000 für alles.



Hehe, kannst ja bei Erhalt der Karte bissle berichten 

Grüsse


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 21.06.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, kannst ja bei Erhalt der Karte bissle berichten
> 
> Grüsse



Ja selbstverständlich mache ich das!
 
Auch hier rein oder wo?

Also eins muss ich ja noch sagen: Ich finde, dass das PCGames-Forum besser und die User freundlicher und kompetenter als die bei Hardwareluxx...

Nur blöd, dass ich keine PCGames kaufe...  
Habe die Games Aktuell, aber deren Forum ist ja IMMER leer!


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja selbstverständlich mache ich das! Auch hier rein oder wo?


 Jep hier o. per PM, freu mich schon auf deine Meinung zur Karte  



> Also eins muss ich ja noch sagen: Ich finde das PCGames-Forum besser und die User freundlicher und kompetenter als die bei Hardwareluxx...


 Solche Komplimente hört man hier gerne  



> Nur blöd, dass ich keine PCGames kaufe...


 Da bist du aber nicht der einzige, ich kaufe auch keine (d.h nur ab und zu mal PCGH) *gg*


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hat die "befreite"  X800 Pro eigentlich Temperatur-Sensoren für GPU und VRAM?
Da kann ich das Programm Smartdoctor weiterbenutzen.


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die "befreite"  X800 Pro eigentlich Temperatur-Sensoren für GPU und VRAM?Da kann ich das Programm Smartdoctor weiterbenutzen.


 In der Regel ja, meine letzten beiden X800 Pro´s (von Powercolor) hatten Tempsensoren


----------



## KSpeedy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Na ja gut. Ich denke, die Asus hat des auch. Ja selbst meine 9600XT hat Sensoren.


----------



## KSpeedy89 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Habe heute meine gemoddete X800Pro als XT bekommen.
Sind die 3D Mark-Werte OK. Der Takt entspricht der Pro. 
Die Bilder sind absichtlich so klein, 640*480, da es sonst zu lange gedauert hätte mit dem Uploaden...
[img=http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/411/unbenannt234r46rz.th.png]
[img=http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5988/unbenannt234rujgbvk48kr.th.png]


----------



## Chat1000 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 23.06.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute meine gemoddete X800Pro als XT bekommen.
> Sind die 3D Mark-Werte OK. Der Takt entspricht der Pro.
> Die Bilder sind absichtlich so klein, 640*480, da es sonst zu lange gedauert hätte mit dem Uploaden...
> [img=http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/411/unbenannt234r46rz.th.png]
> [img=http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5988/unbenannt234rujgbvk48kr.th.png]



Jep die Werte sind völlig ok - in Anbetracht von einem Sempron 3100+ & Pro taktraten, sind 5450 Punkte gut  

Auf XT PE Taktraten, macht die Karte sicher noch 6000 Punkte ^


----------



## KSpeedy89 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## HitmanNr47 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi
ich hab bei Dell mal nach einem (spieletauglichen) PC gesucht. Da bin ich auf den 'Dimension 9150' gestoßen. Allerdings hat die Superior-Edition eine 7900GS als Grafikkarte. Und die sagt mir nun mal gar nix. Wo muss ich die einordnen? 
http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/dimen_9150?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs


----------



## Chat1000 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				HitmanNr47 am 27.06.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bei Dell mal nach einem (spieletauglichen) PC gesucht. Da bin ich auf den 'Dimension 9150' gestoßen. Allerdings hat die Superior-Edition eine 7900GS als Grafikkarte. Und die sagt mir nun mal gar nix. Wo muss ich die einordnen?



Servuz 

Die 7900 GS ist eine speziell für den OEM-Markt entwickelte Karte, die soweit mir bekannt auch nur bei Dell erhältlich ist.

Was die Leistung betrifft, so ist die 7900 GS eine abgespekte 7900 GT

7900 GS ( 20 Pipes, 7 Vertexshader, 450 / 1200 Mhz Takt)
7900 GT ( 24 Pipes, 8 Vertexshader, 450/ 1320 Mhz Takt)

Von daher würde ich die Karte bei ner 7800 GT einordnen, vielleicht etwas drüber  In anbetracht des Preises also ganz ordentlich. (wobei ich persönlich eher selber einen PC zusammenbauen würde)

MfG Steve


----------



## Einspruch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 21.06.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die "befreite"  X800 Pro eigentlich Temperatur-Sensoren für GPU und VRAM?
> Da kann ich das Programm Smartdoctor weiterbenutzen.



Bei allen Karten der Pro und XT Variante sollen Temperatur-Sensoren verbaut sein ...


----------



## Einspruch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 24.06.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> KSpeedy89 am 23.06.2006 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat 3D-Mark mit dem Prozzi zu tun ?
Beispiel:

Athlon64 3000+ / X850XT PE = 5900 Pkt
Athlon64 X2 3800+ /  X850XT PE = 5990Pkt


----------



## Chat1000 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Einspruch am 11.07.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat 3D-Mark mit dem Prozzi zu tun ?


 Natürlich testet 3dmark die Graka, bin ja nicht blöd.  

Jedoch kannst du davon ausgehen, dass eine X850 XT PE mit z.b einem XP2000+ doch ein Stück weniger Punkte machen wird, als mit einem Amd64 3000+ .. Und ein Sempron 3100+ ist zwar nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht das Wunder schlechthin. 




> Beispiel:
> 
> Athlon64 3000+ / X850XT PE = 5900 Pkt
> Athlon64 X2 3800+ /  X850XT PE = 5990Pkt



Ist 3dmark05 bereits dualcore optimiert? Glaube nicht. Wenn so ist, arbeitet der X2 3800+ mit nur einem Kern ( ~ Amd 64 3200+ ca), was den relativ kleinen Punkteunterschied erklärt. 

Er hat jetz 5450 Punkte @  X800 XT Takt. Meine X800 XT PE macht mit unterem System 6350 Punkte. Denke @ XT Takt rutsche ich auch nicht gerade unter die 6000p.. 

Edit, warum macht die X850 XT PE oben eigentlich so wenig Punkte? die müsste an die 6700-7000 Punkte machen. Die 6000 der Grenze knackt mein Kumpel mit seiner X850 XT ja bereits.

Gruß Steve


----------



## KSpeedy89 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ich glaube, ich weiß warum.
Dei X800 XT und die X850 XT haben beide 16 Pipes, die 850XT ist eine X800XT mit einen anderen Fertigungsprozess, da sind dann auch etwa 5500 PKT üblich, wenn überhaupt...Es kommt eben auf den Rest im System an.

Außerdem bekomme ich im Schnitt bei 3D Mark 05ca. 5350-5400 bei Pro-Takt und bei XT habe ich 56xx PKT.

3D Mark 05 ist NICHT Dual Core optimiert.  

@Chat1000: Wieso Sempron64 3100+ ist kein richtiges Wunder? Der rockt doch, selbst bei FEAR ist alles hoch bei den CPU-Einstellungen!!!


----------



## NemesisKKC (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hi!

Ich hab ne Frage:

Welche von den beiden Grafikkarten soll ich nehmen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=JAXV1S&  (6800GT)
oder
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=JAXS5C (X1600XT)

Wobei ich sagen muss das sie beide gleich viel kosten und mich das ein bisschen wundert. Die 6800GT ist ja sonst noch etwas teurer. liegt es daran  das sie bulk ist?

Und sonst halt bleibts bei der frage welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## bierchen (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				NemesisKKC am 16.07.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab ne Frage:
> 
> ...


Die 6800GT sind halt schon älter und die Restbestände werden jetzt abverkauft. Deshalb der günstige Preis. Ich würde sie nehmen, weil sie afaik schneller als eine X1600XT ist.


----------



## Chat1000 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				bierchen am 16.07.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sie nehmen, weil sie afaik schneller als eine X1600XT ist.


 Jep, kann man nur zustimmen. Die Spieleleistung einer 6800 GT ist bei weitem besser als die der X1600 XT ( allg. schlechte  X1600er reihe)


----------



## darthpotatoe (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Suche eine neue Grafikkarte:
Meine alte: Radeon 9800 XT
Ich suche eine die für aktuelle Spiele gut ist, sie sollte aber auch nicht zu teuer sein
thx


----------



## Chat1000 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Ne Sapphire X800 GTO @ 16 Pipes - 139€ wäre zur Zeit was AGP betrifft sehr empfehlenswert. Ist bereits von madmoxx freigeschaltet und hat somit fast die Leistung einer X800 XT ( du kannst auch bei Glück XT PE Takt schaffen). 

PS. was ist dein restliches System? solltest auch ein NT mit genügend Amper @12V Leitung haben (dies kannst du aufm Aufkleber am NT anschaun)

MfG Steve


----------



## KSpeedy89 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hätte ich mir die geholt, hätte ich 20€ gespart...


----------



## Chat1000 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				KSpeedy89 am 22.07.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich mir die geholt, hätte ich 20€ gespart...


 Jep im Prinzip schon. Deine X800 Pro @ 16 Pipes unterscheidet sich zur X800 GTO @ 16 Pipes nur im Takt. ( Pro 475/900 , GTO 400/980). 

Auf Standard ist deine sogar etwas schneller als die GTO @ mod.


----------



## wow-vara (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo 
kann mir vieleicht jemand nen tipp geben welche grafikkarte ich mir zu legen soll ,  werde mir noch in dieser woche einen neuen pc zusammen  stellen  mit einm  amd 64  X2 4600 AM2 prozessor 
leider bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden weche grafikkarte  im moment gut ist,  soll aber auch nicht unbedingt  das spitzenmodel sein  

gruß vara


----------



## KSpeedy89 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Chat1000 am 23.07.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ( Pro 475/900 , GTO 400/980).



Irgendwie unlogisch...
Die Pro hat höheren GPU-Takt aber niedrigeren RAM-Takt...

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, die alte Schule ist immer noch die bessere. Die GTO ist ja die neue Revision von der X800, aber trotzdem langsamer, so ist's brav.


----------



## Chat1000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				wow-vara am 25.07.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> leider bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden weche grafikkarte  im moment gut ist,  soll aber auch nicht unbedingt  das spitzenmodel sein



hey   

Was ist den so dein Budget für die Graka? 

Aktuell hat die X1800 XT - 220€  wohl die beste Preis/Leistung. Bietet viel Power für "wenig" Geld + alle neuen Technologien ( Sm3, HDR + AA gleichzeitig, winkelunabh. AA/AF)   

Hier noch das Performance-Rating auf 1280x1024, 16 AF,4AA
-> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_inno3d_geforce_7600_gst_sli/20/#abschnitt_performancerating_qualitaet
Gut zu sehen, die X1800 XT reiht sich bei der oberen Klasse ein.

Fals du ein Silent-Fan bist, würde ich mir noch überlegen einen zalman VF900 anzulegen. 

MfG Steve


----------



## roli90 (8. August 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo zusammen,
reichen 15A (12V2) für eine geforce 7900gt??
wenn nicht welche grafikkarte ist dann in dem preissegment zu empfehlen??
gruß
roli90

EDIT: hat sich erledigt...(siehe thread)


----------



## pirx (25. August 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Gibts eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund wieso die HIS 1900XT IceQ ca.100 Euro billiger ist als vergleichbare Karten anderer Hersteller?
Wobei die XTX dann seltsamerweise wieder in etwa gleich teuer ist..


----------



## CJ-U21 (29. August 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo ihrs   

ich hab schon fleißig themen durchsucht, habe aber nun ne spezielle frage...

ich stelle mir nen neues sys zusammen und such nun ne passende pci-e graka... preis sollte 100-120€ nicht überschreiben (ich bin nich so der dauerzocker, sondern eher gelegenheitsspieler)

hab folgendes gefunen (alternate und ebug)

X1600XT 129€
X800GTO 129€
X800GT 106€
7600GS 119€
6600GT 109€

welche würdet ihr empfehlen bzw habt ihr nen anderen vorschlag?

vielen dank für eure hilfe, ohne euch würd ich sicher die falsche kaufen   


Gruß


----------



## chaos777 (2. September 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				CJ-U21 am 29.08.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihrs
> 
> ich hab schon fleißig themen durchsucht, habe aber nun ne spezielle frage...
> 
> ...


an deiner Stelle würde ich die 7600 GT holen,die kostet 165 euro aber es lohnt sich,die Karte besitzt 12 PP und unterstüzt DDR3


----------



## JaGothic (16. September 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hi,
ich will mir in nächster zeit einen neuen pc zu legen. aber bei diesem riesigem grakajungel blick ich nicht mehr ganz durch. welche karte würdet ihr mir für max. 250€ empfehlen. ati oder nvidia x1900xt oder sowas?

thx sry, wenn das schon tausend mal gefragt wurde, aber der thread ist mir eidneutig zu lang gewesen 
mfg


----------



## Schlitzmeister (17. September 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Halli, Hallo; nur um das mal vorweg zu sagen, ich habe absolut gar keine Ahnung von Grafikkarten.  
Deswegen fänd' ich das echt nett, wenn jemand mir sagen könnte, in welcher Kategorie man eine ATI Radeon X740XL einordnen kann und, ob man damit auch Spiele wie Gothic 3 einigermaßen flüssig spielen kann. Wäre echt mal sehr nett von euch...


----------



## ChaosAptom (19. September 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Tach,

ich möchte meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten für Gothic3, CoH, etc. und peile so höchtens 300€ an. Die Karte sollte auch erstmal ein-zwei Jahre halten.

Ich schwanke zwischen einer ATI X1800 XT und einer X1900XT. 
Wozu würdet ihr mir raten?
Die ATI X1800 ist ja ganz gut, ich fürchte nur, dass die nicht so lange vorhält...


----------



## Zamamee (19. September 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				ChaosAptom am 19.09.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> ich möchte meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten für Gothic3, CoH, etc. und peile so höchtens 300€ an. Die Karte sollte auch erstmal ein-zwei Jahre halten.
> 
> ...





Auf jeden Fall die      X1900XT .    Ich hab das Teil ich in   meinem PC,    das is einfach nur hammer.    DIe X1800XT          hat   lange nich so ne gute Leistung


----------



## Hikaru (25. September 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Wiki PS3 Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Grafikprozessor
> 
> * Nvidia RSX („Reality Synthesizer“) mit 550 MHZ
> * (Basierend auf Nvidias GeForce-7-Reihe)
> ...


Könnte mir einer erklären was das fett gemachte bedeutet? Ist das ein typisches Nvida Grafikkarten Problem?

Der kommplete Wiki Artikel

Hat die PS3 ein Texturenproblem? So wie bei der PS2? Auf was kommt es bei der Darstellung von Texturen an? Auf den Ram Speicher?

Fände es echt nett wenn mir jemand diese Fragen beantworten könnte.


----------



## UrmelMT (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				Hikaru am 25.09.2006 05:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiki PS3 Artikel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das fettgedruckte bedeutet da NV-Karten im gegensatz zu ATI-Karten Hardwartechnisch nicht in der Lage sind HDRR+FSAA gleichzeitig darstellen zu können


----------



## willendlichgothic3 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Kurze Frage: 
7900GT (256mb) vs X1800GTO (256mb) vs X1900GT(256mb)
[natürlich alles PCIe, Hersteller ist unwichtig, geht nur um die Grafik-Chips]
thx im Vorraus


----------



## don-bilbo13 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				willendlichgothic3 am 19.10.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage:
> 7900GT (256mb) vs X1800GTO (256mb) vs X1900GT(256mb)
> [natürlich alles PCIe, Hersteller ist unwichtig, geht nur um die Grafik-Chips]
> thx im Vorraus


hoffe das nvidia gewinnt^^


----------



## Blaight (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Hallo PCGH Community,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die versierte Gemeindschaft:

Ich habe vor mir eine neue Graka zu gönnen. Ich will allerdings keine Graka haben, die unter ihrem Potenzial läuft, daher bitte euren kundigen Rat.

Meine Hardware
400 W Netzteil 
Mainboard: Asrock K7NF2-RAID
Chipsatz  	 	
	NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra
Steckplätze 		
	1 x AGP
	5 x PCI (32 Bit)
AGP Standards 		
	AGP 4x (1,5 Volt), AGP 8x (0,8 Volt)
PCI Standards 		
	PCI 32 Bit, 33 MHz (5 Volt)
Bustakt 		
	400 MHz
Speicher 		

maximal 	3072 MB
Art des Speichers 	SDRAM-DDR
Speichersockel 	3 x DDR


CPU: Barton 2800+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x256 Infineon + 1x512 Kingston  (Beide PC3200)

Lohnt sich für mich die Anschaffung einer 850XT ? 

Diese hier 
http://shop.buytonet.de/shop/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=2943&CT=306
Ist offensichtlich recht günstig..stimmt da die Preisleistung?

MfG Blaight


----------



## CoolMcCall (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

hallo!

ich bin auf der suche nach einer guten AGP graka bis 300€, nvidia oder ati is prinzipiell egal, sollte halt nur en gutes teil sein.

system:

2,5 p4
1gb ram
asus p4b533-e

graka bisher: geforce 5900turbo mit 256mb


----------



## soapkiller (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*

Lohnt sich das noch ??

Will meinen Rechner ne neue grafikkarte verpassen, doch weiss ich nicht ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt und ich nicht doch schon auf einen neuen Rechner lieber sparen sollte.

Athlon XP 2400+
Albatron KT400-8235 
1 Gb/ram

Da das Board nur AGP slot und keine PCIe slots besitzt, sollte es eine AGP-Karte sein.
Hatte da so die Vorstellung von einer geforce 6800 GT.


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung - aktualisiert*



			
				soapkiller am 29.10.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich das noch ??
> 
> Will meinen Rechner ne neue grafikkarte verpassen, doch weiss ich nicht ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt und ich nicht doch schon auf einen neuen Rechner lieber sparen sollte.
> 
> ...


Für eine AGP-Karte würde ich ehrlich gesagt kein Geld mehr ausgeben, die ganze Sockel A-Infrastruktur ist einfach veraltet. Natürlich würde es Sinn machen, mit einer günstigen Karte noch über die Runden zu kommen, aber wirklich NUR dann, wenn sie sehr günstig ist. Es hängt auch davon ab, welche Karte du aktuell verwendest --> Lohnt sich der Zugewinn überhaupt?
Auf einen neuen Rechner solltest du auf jeden Fall sparen, wenn du auch 2007 noch neue Spiele spielen willst!


----------



## Maskil (1. November 2006)

*neue graka beratung*

hi community,

leider ist mir heute meine graka kaputt gegangen (ATI Radeon 9600 256 MB Gra-Speicher), und da dachte ich, dass es eh wider Zeit zum Aufruesten ist (ich kann naemlich Gothic 3 net zocken   )

Da hab ich dann mal so umhergeschaut und so einiges gefunden, aber keine Ahnung nach welchen Kriteriern ich meine Neue aussuchen soll. Was ist denn bei grakas ueberhaupt am ausschlaggebensten: Grafikspeicher, Grafikspeicherbus, Grafikspeichertyp, Punkttakt (RAMDAC) ,Taktung Grafik-Chip oder Taktung RAM?

Dass es mittlerweile PCI-e sein sollte, ist mir schon klar, aber da wird dann auch mal ein neues mainboard faellig.. Ich glaub Sockel AM2 wird da wohl am besten sein, oder (es sei denn ich wuerde aud INTEL umsteigen)
 also, kann mir jemand mal etwas behilflich sein? 

danke im Voraus!

edit: Vergesst es, es hat sich eh erledigt. Schon alles bestellt.. !


----------



## mike1992 (2. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*

Bald is Weihnachten ^^


jo und da meine 6200TC langsam schwächelt (  ) lasse ich mir eine neue wünschen ^^
nur die frage welche... preis sollte nicht über ~90€ hinausgehen!
wenn sich das nich lohnt is auch egal


----------



## CoolMcCall (8. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*

hab mich seid ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit dem thema auseinandergesetzt, deswegen auch null plan was brauchbar ist, suche ne gute agp grafikkarte bis 200€ mit der ich die aktuellen spiele gut zocken kann.

für nen neuen rechner reicht meine liquidität im moment nicht aus, von daher ....


----------



## scheib (11. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*

hallo
ich weiß nicht welche grafikkarte ich nehmen soll:
sparkle 512 Mb Geforce 7600Gs PCle
oder die
His x1600Pro ICEQ
bitte um hilfe


----------



## OrderOfDarkness (18. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*

hi!
ich will mir eine neue graka kaufen, lohnt es sich ne 7800 gtx zu kaufen oder soll ich lieber eine aus der neuen reihe kaufen? wie sieht das im preis / leistungs verältnis aus?
habe erstmal nicht vor mir vista zu holen und directx 10 is mir nicht so wichtig
(oder sollte ich das nochmal überdenken?)
danke im voraus


----------



## Kobsa (21. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*

Ich hoffe mal, meine Frage wird hier beantwortet (war bei meinen Vorrednern ja größtenteils nicht so)   

Mein Sys. kann man in der Signatur lesen. Meine GraKa macht in letzter Zeit mehr Probleme als Spaß und deshalb überlege ich mir, eine Neue anzuschaffen. Kriterien wären: 
* nicht über 150 € 
* für AGP
* ne ATI Karte wäre mir lieber (ohne jetzt einen ATI vs. Nvidia Krieg anzetteln zu wollen)   
Wenn es geht, sollte sie ne 256 Bit Anbindung haben.

Gibt es (noch) so eine Karte? Und würde sie sich noch lohnen?
Ich hatte so an eine X8??? oder die X1600er Reihe gedacht.
Wäre nett, wenn jemand was (produktives) dazu sagen könnte!


----------



## Chat1000 (22. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*



			
				Kobsa am 21.11.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, meine Frage wird hier beantwortet (war bei meinen Vorrednern ja größtenteils nicht so)
> 
> Mein Sys. kann man in der Signatur lesen. Meine GraKa macht in letzter Zeit mehr Probleme als Spaß und deshalb überlege ich mir, eine Neue anzuschaffen. Kriterien wären:
> * nicht über 150 €
> ...



Wird mal wieder Zeit, dass hier einer reinschaut  

Ich würde zur einer 7600 GT raten, da sie die einzige Karte in dem Preissegment ist, die sowohl recht schnell als auch über Sm 3 verfügt. Gegen die X850 XT wäre im Prinzip nichts einzuwenden, wäre da nich Sm 2.0b - das neue Splinter Cell startet z.b bereits mit Sm 2.0 Karten nicht.

Gainward Bliss 7600 GT - 155€

Karte ist über Geforce 6800 Ultra niveau. Das einzige schwache sind die 128 Bit.. dennoch ne empfehlenswerte Karte. Von den X1600er solltest du die finger lassen ( sind nur ca 6600 GT niveau - und damit mittlerweile langsam)


@ frage davor

ne 7800 GTX würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen (auser zu einem günstigen Preis). Gib heutzutage durchaus bessere Alternativen ( X1950 Pro 160€ , X1950 XT 250 € o. eben die Geforce 7950 GT bzw 7900 GTO)

MfG Steve


----------



## OrderOfDarkness (23. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*

ok, danke für die antwort

ab wieviel € würdest du denn eine 7800 als günstig empfinden.
habe ein angebot für 200€


----------



## Chat1000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: neue graka beratung*



			
				OrderOfDarkness am 23.11.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke für die antwort
> 
> ab wieviel € würdest du denn eine 7800 als günstig empfinden.
> habe ein angebot für 200€



Wenn die 7800 GTX die 512 Mb Variante ist - wären 200€ noch ok. Ansonsten ist die 256 Mb Version deutlich langsammer. -> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gtx/28/#abschnitt_performancerating_qualitaet

Für ca 235€ ist eine neue ATi X1950 XT bereits erhältlich - welche deutlich mehr Leistung wie eine 7800 GTX aufweisen kann ( + bessere AA/AF Filterung, winkelunab. AA/AF etc)

MfG Steve


----------



## Damaskus (24. November 2006)

*Graka Beratung bis 300 Euro*

moin,
ich schau zwar nur noch alle paar monate hier mal rein, aber ne frage hätt ich trotzdem gleich wieder :>
Welche Grafikkarte lohnt sich derzeit am meisten für (kommende) Spiele ? Preissegment bis ~300€ . Hersteller ist egal.
Ist für nen neues System geplant und während ich bei CPU's noch halbwegs durchblicke nach so langer Abwesenheit, fällt es mir bei Grafikkarten doch sehr schwer^^

edit: grad mal kurz etwas gesurft, wie schlägt sich beispielweise die GeForce 7950 GT (mit 512 MB) von Nvidia im Vergleich? Gibts ja schon so ab ~250€


----------



## Manexus (25. November 2006)

*AW: Graka Beratung bis 300 Euro*

moin 
wie gut ist eigntlich eine 7600gs?
mein freund meinte, dass es vorteilhafter wäre, wenn ich mir grakas kaufe, die meine system leistung nciht allzu sehr deklassieren ( 3,2 ghz intel; 1,5 gig ram pc2700 bzw. 1gig bei pc 3200; ich hab allerdings auch nur ein 290w netzteil, mit der radeon 9800pro liefs aber). ich wollt auf meine neue graka dann auch meinen zalman lüfter vf900cu packen. dann hab ich die 7600gs mit 256 ram gefunden:
http://www.cdh-shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_4_49&products_id=1400737

und dann nochmal mit 512:
http://www.cdh-shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_4_49&products_id=1400741

loshnt ishc der aufpreis? bzw. da gibts noch eine ati x1600 pro mit 512 ram
http://www.cdh-shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_4_49&products_id=1401035

welche von den dreien ist preis leistungs technisch am besten?

€: ich sehe gerade, dass die 7600gs 512 ein 400w netzteil braucht, muss ich mir dann auch noch ein enues kaufen?!

oder ist eine ati 1300 besser geeignet für mein system?
http://www.cdh-shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_4_49&products_id=1400716


----------



## Chat1000 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Graka Beratung bis 300 Euro*

Servuz



			
				Manexus am 25.11.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> welche von den dreien ist preis leistungs technisch am besten?


Also erstmal, von den X1600er Reihen würde ich die finger lassen, da diese doch recht betagt sind. (ca Geforce 6600 GT niveau). Zur X1300 Pro sag ich mal nichts   

Die 7600 GS wäre die technisch beste von den erwähnten Karten, jedoch würde ich eher zu einer 7600 GT raten -> http://www.mix-computer.de//mix/shop/productDetails.html?&artNo=JAGWNM&

Ist nochmal ein gutes Stück schneller als die 7600 GS. Die Gainward Bliss ist auch von Haus aus etwas übertaktet (Garantie etc bleibt natürlich erhalten). Von der Leistung liegt die Geforce 7600 GT über 6800 Ultra  Niveau. 



> ich sehe gerade, dass die 7600gs 512 ein 400w netzteil braucht, muss ich mir dann auch noch ein enues kaufen?!


Achte nicht auf die Angaben, die Hersteller übertreiben oftmals. Desweiteren spielt die Wattangabe des Netzteils nur eine zweitrangige Rolle. Du musst auf die einzelnen Leitungen achten ( 3.3V,5V, 12V) - diese stehen auf der Seite vom NT drauf. Schau erstmal was da bei der 12V Leitung dran steht und poste den wert hier rein. 


@ Damaskus

Die 7950 GT ist durchaus zu empfehlen. Oder eben ne X1950 XT ( ca 230€). Die ATi ist evenlt einen kleinen Tick schneller, hat aber noch die bessere Bidlqualität ( winkelunab. AA/AF etc). 

Auch ne nette Karte war die 7900 GTO @ GTX limited edition für 280€. Aber leider hat madmoxx diese aus dem Programm genommen. Im Großen und Ganzen machst du mit beiden Karten nichts falsch, von daher ist eher ne persönliche Entscheidung. 

MfG Steve


----------



## Pepe82 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

http://www.versandcomputer.de/pdf/7950gx2.pdf
oder
http://www.versandcomputer.de/pdf/8800gtx.pdf

welche von denen ist empfehlenswerter? bzw besser?


----------



## Moemo (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*



			
				Pepe82 am 01.12.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.versandcomputer.de/pdf/7950gx2.pdf
> oder
> http://www.versandcomputer.de/pdf/8800gtx.pdf
> 
> welche von denen ist empfehlenswerter? bzw besser?



Natürlich die 8800GTX  . Die Karte ist schneller als jeder SLI- oder Crossfireverbund.

MfG


----------



## double-b (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Hi,
ich möchte mir eine neue graka kaufen, steh aber vor zwei problemen:

1. ich brauche eine agp mit 256mbit und würde max. 250€ -280€ zahlen (wegen schlechter erfahrung wär mir nvidia am liebsten  ) was würdet ihr empfehlen?

2. wie erfahre ich, wieviel leistung mein netzteil hergibt, und was davon verbraucht wird  

brauche hilfe, bitte!


----------



## Moemo (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*



			
				double-b am 05.12.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich möchte mir eine neue graka kaufen, steh aber vor zwei problemen:
> 
> 1. ich brauche eine agp mit 256mbit und würde max. 250€ -280€ zahlen (wegen schlechter erfahrung wär mir nvidia am liebsten  ) was würdet ihr empfehlen?



Für 300€ bekommst du die beste AGP-Karte, diese Karte basiert auf einem 7900er Chip, nicht wie die anderen 7800er auf einem 78er Chip.
Alternativen und günstiger wären nur noch die 1950Pro 256/512mb oder 7800GS mit 256mb. Leider weiß ich nicht genau, welche der beiden Karten besser ist.



			
				double-b am 05.12.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wie erfahre ich, wieviel leistung mein netzteil hergibt, und was davon verbraucht wird
> 
> brauche hilfe, bitte!



Theoretisch müssten die ganzen Daten irgendwo auf deinem Netzteil stehen, wichtig ist vorallem der Wert auf der 12V-Schiene. Dazu können dir die anderen aber sicher mehr sagen.



MfG


----------



## Chat1000 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Würde im AGP-Segment zu einer ATi X1950 Pro greifen. Karte sollte demnächst (in wenigen Tagen) für ca 210€ verfügbar sein. Leistungsmäßig liegt diese zwischen 7900 GT -> 7950 GT. 

Dazu kommt, dass die Pro ne bessere Bildqualität als die Geforce 7xxx Reihe aufweist ( stichpunkt winkelunab. AA/AF etc)

Zum NT, Werte der 3.3V,5V und vorallem 12V Leitung stehen auf dem Netzteil dran. Lies diese mal ab und poste sie hier rein   

MfG Steve


----------



## double-b (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Ok,
also auf dem kleber steht:

Max Output power 250W (+3,3V&+5V=105V max)
dc output +3,3V-14,0a(org)+5V 18,0a (red) +12V-13,0A(yel) +5Vsb-2,0A  (purp) +12V-0,8A(Blu)
P.G. signal (gray) ground (black)
(+3,3V&+5V&+12V=230max)

wenn die 1950 so gut ist, dann vergess ich vielleicht mal meine vorurteile   . hatte bisher nur pech mit meiner radeon 9550se  

mfg und thx


----------



## Moemo (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*



			
				double-b am 08.12.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> also auf dem kleber steht:
> 
> Max Output power 250W (+3,3V&+5V=105V max)
> ...



Ich schätze mal, dass das ganze viel zu wenig ist, vorallem auf 12V-Schiene, aber so gesehen kostet eine X1950Pro ~170+ € und für das restliche Geld besorgst du dir ein anständiges Netzteil.

MfG


----------



## double-b (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Langt das nt sicher nicht, wenn ja ist es umständlich, ein neues Netzteil einzubauen? Oder gibt es vielleicht 256mb grakas mit passiver kühlung, die dann nicht so viel strom braucht?


----------



## Moemo (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*



			
				double-b am 08.12.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Langt das nt sicher nicht, wenn ja ist es umständlich, ein neues Netzteil einzubauen? Oder gibt es vielleicht 256mb grakas mit passiver kühlung, die dann nicht so viel strom braucht?



Du besitzt ein 250Watt Netzteil mit 13Ampere auf der 12V-Schiene, liege ich da richtig? - Nicht, dass ich irgendetwas falsch aufgeschnappt habe... 
Wenn dem so ist, reicht es zu 99% nicht für eine 1950Pro, alleine schon wegen 13A auf der 12V-Schiene und generell müsste das NT mit 250W schnell an seine Grenzen kommen.
Das Einbauen geht auch schnell von der Hand  . Hoffe der Link hilft, hab ihn mir nicht genau angeschaut.


----------



## double-b (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Dann muss ich wohl ein netzteil nachkaufen, oder?   
1.welche leistung sollte des haben   
2. wie viele sollte es kosten   
und 3. besteht die möglichkeit, dass mein nt schon durch meine radeon 9550se überlastet ist


----------



## Moemo (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*



			
				double-b am 08.12.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich wohl ein netzteil nachkaufen, oder?
> 1.welche leistung sollte des haben



Ich habe mir zum Beispiel vor kurzem das Enermax Liberty 400W für 63€ gekauft, mit jeweils 20A auf zwei 12V-Schienen kommt man damit sicherlich gut zurecht. Praktisch bei diesem Netzteil ist auch das Kabelmanagment, du hast also nicht unnötig viel Kabel im Gehäuse rumhängen, man steckt einfach soviele Kabel an, wie man möchte  .
Andere qualitative Hersteller wären z.B. Seasonic, Tagan oder BeQuiet!.



> 2. wie viele sollte es kosten



Kommt ganz darauf an, wieviel du ausgeben willst. 



> 3. besteht die möglichkeit, dass mein nt schon durch meine radeon 9550se überlastet ist



Das bezweifle ich 

MfG


----------



## double-b (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Sag nichts gegen meine 9550se, die ist gut   

Jetzt nerv ich dich mit nur noch einer frage   :
wo hast du z.B. dein netzteil gekauft und kann ich da auch gleich die x1950pro mitbestellen (wenn es ein online-versand war)?

Danke für die Hilfe  

mfg


----------



## Moemo (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*



			
				double-b am 08.12.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag nichts gegen meine 9550se, die ist gut
> 
> Jetzt nerv ich dich mit nur noch einer frage   :
> wo hast du z.B. dein netzteil gekauft und kann ich da auch gleich die x1950pro mitbestellen (wenn es ein online-versand war)?
> ...



Schau mal hier, dort ist beides zu den relativ günstigsten Preisen verfügbar.
Aber klick dich am besten selbst durch geizhals.at/de und schau, wie beides verfügbar ist und wie es noch mit zusätzlichen Kosten aussieht.

MfG


----------



## Kreon (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Mein System: P4 3,0Gz   1GB Ram und ne 9800Pro (AGP)

Die Graka soll jetzt ausgetauscht werden. Welche neue passt denn zum Prozessor? Vielleicht schon ne 7600GS oder doch ne 7900GT? Mir wurde sogar schon mal zur ner X1900 geraten. Was passt denn jetzt?

Preislich sollte sie bei ca. 150€ liegen

Ihr müsst mir ja keine Kaufvorschläge der Karten machen (Hersteller), sondern einfach mal eure Meinung äußern, welche Klasse denn nun angebracht wäre.
Thx


----------



## Chat1000 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche von den beiden?*

Für dein System könnte man auch ne X1950 Pro nehmen (welche ca doppelt so schnell wie eine 7600 GT ist). Kostet jedoch um die 200€ und ist somit etwas über deinem Budget.

Ansonsten bietet sich zum Beispiel ne *XFX 7600 GT XXX - 145€* an. Diese Graka ist bereits von XFX von Haus aus übertaktet und befindet sich als Vergleich etwas über Geforce 6800 Ultra Niveau.

MfG Steve


----------



## Matthias99999 (28. Januar 2007)

*grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*

hallo, ich habe eine frage bezüglich des netzteiles..
dh ich hab ein 350 w netzteil, will mir aber nicht unbedingt ein neues holen..
jetzt die frage: gibt es im moment gute karten die mit 350 watt laufen?

allgemein
auf was muss man da achten bzw netzteil wenn man ne neue karte kauft?
gruß


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich habe eine frage bezüglich des netzteiles..
> dh ich hab ein 350 w netzteil, will mir aber nicht unbedingt ein neues holen..
> jetzt die frage: gibt es im moment gute karten die mit 350 watt laufen?
> 
> ...


Die Grafikkarte zieht ihren Strombedarf von der 12V-Leitung des Netzteils. Insofern wären hier Werte über 20 Ampere zu empfehlen. Schau mal nach, wieviel Dein NT da liefert. Die Info steht auf dem Aufkleber an der Netzteil-Seite, evtl. musst Du zum Ablesen das Gehäuse aufmachen.

Grob geschätzt müsste ein gutes 350W Netzteil für jede Graka im Mittelklasse-Bereich ausreichend sein.
Welche Grafikkarte schwebt Dir denn so vor?


----------



## Matthias99999 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				bierchen am 28.01.2007 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 01:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die schnelle antwort!
mir würde die vorschweben:         HIS RX1950PRO IceQ3 Turbo
es steht dort, dass diese karte 87 watt bei volllast braucht (siehe alternate.de)

mh an meinem netzteil steht das : Fsp group 350-60 tha-p
                                                       max dc output: 350w (+3,3v  & 5V=130 W MAX)
                                                     +3.3 V = 22a
                                                     +   5 V = 21a
                                                     + 12 V1 = 10a
                                                     + 12 V2 = 15a
                                                      + 5 Vsb = 2a
                                                     -12 V = 0.3a
reicht das?

ansonsten sieht mein system so aus: 
amd 64 3200+, 2gb ram, asus a8ne - fm/s

hilft dir das mir zu helfen??  ist die karte brauchbar, bzw läuft sie mit dem netzteil?
danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Matthias99999 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 28.01.2007 01:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß da jemand was?


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hilft dir das mir zu helfen??


Leider nicht. 
Ich habs aber gefragt, weil es anderen hilft, Dir zu helfen. Leider bin ich bei den Grafikkarten nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Ich weißt nicht, was eine X1950Pro Strom braucht. Da es aber eine Karte der oberen Klasse ist, dürfte es relativ viel sein. Was definitiveres kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Was aber gut ist bei Deinem Netzteil ist, dass es 2 getrennte 12V-Leitungen hat. Da kann man eine für die Graka und die andere für den Rest benutzen.

*Hilfe hol*


----------



## Matthias99999 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				bierchen am 28.01.2007 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 01:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


achso, das hat mir schonmal ein stück weitergeholfen *g*
danke!
naja das problem ist einfach, dass ich keine lust habe mir ein neues netzteil zu holen usw, denn ansonsten warte ich noch ein paar monate und stelle mir einen neuen pc zusammen.
aber eben, günstiger wäre es den alten aufzurüsten.. aus diesem grund: weiß da noch jemand anderes was?


----------



## INU-ID (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> mir würde die vorschweben:         HIS RX1950PRO IceQ3 Turbo
> es steht dort, dass diese karte 87 watt bei volllast braucht (siehe alternate.de)
> 
> mh an meinem netzteil steht das : Fsp group 350-60 tha-p
> ...



Hallo.

Dein NT wird für die Graka locker ausreichen.
Du kannst einmal hier schauen: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?fs=X1950Pro&x=10&y=9&in=

Wenn du dort eine Graka anklickst, dann kannst du ein kleines Blaues Feld erkennen. Dort werden einige Merkmale der Graka aufgezählt, unter anderem auch der Stromverbrauch. Eine *Standard*-X1950Pro (nicht übertaktet) wird dort mit ca. 65-75 angegeben - die 87Watt von Alternate sind also recht genau.
Die eine Leitung (mit 10A) von deinem NT kann (10Ax12V) ca. 120Watt bereitstellen, die andere (15Ax12V) ca. 180Watt. (was nicht bedeutet das beide zusammen 300Watt leisten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

Dann kannst du hier mal schauen: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_sli/37/#abschnitt_stromverbrauch

Dort findest du die Angabe des Stromverbrauchs eines kompletten Systems (mit FX60 usw). Wie du erkennen kannst verbrauch dieses Testsystem mit einer 8800GTX ca. 310Watt unter Last. Da mir die Marke deines NTs nichts sagt, würde ich mal vorsichtig 50Watt abziehen. Ergo solltest du jede Graka bis zur 7950GX2 bedenkenlos betreiben können.

Fazit: Bei einer 8800GTX könnte es knapp werden, aber sonst kannst du quasi jede Graka betreiben. (sofern das NT min. 300 "echte" Watt bereitstellen kann.

MFG INU.ID

PS: Dank an bierchen, der hat mich "hier her" geholt.


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				INU-ID am 28.01.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Dank an bierchen, der hat mich "hier her" geholt.


Bitte gerne. Ich hol mir gerne die Sklavenschreiber, welche mir die Beiträge schreiben, die ich gerne hätte schreiben wollen.  ^^


----------



## Matthias99999 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				bierchen am 28.01.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 28.01.2007 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey danke jungs, das hilft mir sehr, beziehungsweise löst mein 'problem' 
VIELEN DANK!

noch ne kurze frage: in meinem mainboard müssen die grafikkarten 'falsch' herum eingebaut werden, d.h den kühler nach unten.
das sollte kein problem sein oder?


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 28.01.2007 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir leiden alle mit Dir, weil das bei jedem standard ATX Mainboard und Gehäuse so ist. 
Nein, ganz normal, kein Problem.


----------



## Matthias99999 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				bierchen am 28.01.2007 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias99999 am 28.01.2007 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ja sry hab nich so ne übermäßige ahnung  aber das soll sich ja jetzt ändern !! 
danke für die hilfe nochmal


----------



## Chat1000 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				INU-ID am 28.01.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir die Marke deines NTs nichts sagt, würde ich mal vorsichtig 50Watt abziehen. Ergo solltest du jede Graka bis zur 7950GX2 bedenkenlos betreiben können.



Das Netzteil könnte reichen, aber wird bisschen eng.

Zu FSP Group Netzteilen. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit 2 verschiedene hier ( 250W, 13A - 12V und ein 300W, 15A - 12V)

Ersteres lief mit einem Amd 64 3400+, 1 Gig Ram & 6800 GT damals gut. 

Die 300W-Variante lief mit einem Amd 64 3400+, 1 Gig Ram & X800 GTO @ OC recht gut, jedoch kam es vereinzelt zu Abstürzen.

MfG Steve


----------



## Matthias99999 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Chat1000 am 30.01.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 28.01.2007 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mh gute frage.. denke ich probiere es mal aus?! ansonsten muss ich mir haltn neues netzteil holen.. wird sich zeigen.. was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht übrig


----------



## Chat1000 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Matthias99999 am 30.01.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> mh gute frage.. denke ich probiere es mal aus?! ansonsten muss ich mir haltn neues netzteil holen.. wird sich zeigen.. was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht übrig


Wie gesagt, könnte reichen - einfach mal probieren


----------



## i-suffer-rock (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu den Geforce 8800GTS Modellen, lässt sich mithilfe der Lüftersteuerung dieser Karten per Software die Drehzahl des Lüfters im Idle-Modus steuern?

Die laut PCGH leiseste 8800 GTS von Asus wäre mir mit 0,6 Sone im Idle-Modus eigentlich schon zu laut, es wäre gut zu wissen wenn man dies noch manuell regulieren könnte.


----------



## RUSHmore (8. April 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				i-suffer-rock am 12.02.2007 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu den Geforce 8800GTS Modellen, lässt sich mithilfe der Lüftersteuerung dieser Karten per Software die Drehzahl des Lüfters im Idle-Modus steuern?
> 
> Die laut PCGH leiseste 8800 GTS von Asus wäre mir mit 0,6 Sone im Idle-Modus eigentlich schon zu laut, es wäre gut zu wissen wenn man dies noch manuell regulieren könnte.



ich würd dir auf jedenfall einen neuen vga-kühler empfehlen. die neuen von thermaltake sind der kracher!!!


----------



## sualk027 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				RUSHmore am 08.04.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> i-suffer-rock am 12.02.2007 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei meiner ASUS 8800/320 kurzerhand die Taktraten per RIVATUNER
halbiert und das dann als Windoof-Starteinstellung gespeichert.
Muss ich halt vorm spielen nochmal ins RT-Menü und auf "DEFAULT"klicken,
aber damit kann man leben.Bewährt sich.


----------



## Huhn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*

Hi Leute,

ich denke mal, dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit Windows Vista und eine neue Grafikkarte holen, die directx 10 kompatibel ist, max 400 EUR kostet und über min 512 Mb verfügt.

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung hierzu geben? 

Zudem interessiert mich, ob ich noch zusätzliche Hardware benötige.

Momentan habe ich eine Gforce 7600gt / Windows Xp / Core 2Dou6400 / 2Gb Ram

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Huhn am 27.06.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich denke mal, dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt.
> Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit Windows Vista und eine neue Grafikkarte holen, die directx 10 kompatibel ist, max 400 EUR kostet und über min 512 Mb verfügt.
> ...


Du hättest auch ruhig gleich nach einer *Geforce 8800GTS 640MB* fragen können.   
Die gibt es mittlerweile für 305€, so dass du für deine 400€ gleich noch etwas für Vista übrig hast.   


			
				Huhn am 27.06.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem interessiert mich, ob ich noch zusätzliche Hardware benötige.


Eine 8800GTS braucht natürlich ein besseres Netzteil als eine 7600GT. Mit 25A/12V und 450W bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Huhn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*

Das 450 Wat Netzteil hab ich bereits. Aber brauch ich sonst nix? Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Computer Crack und habe leider nicht die Überahnung.
So sachen wie Motherboard oder sonsigen Kramm, kann ich somit wohl drinn lassen!?


----------



## EmmasPapa (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*



			
				Huhn am 27.06.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das 450 Wat Netzteil hab ich bereits. Aber brauch ich sonst nix? Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Computer Crack und habe leider nicht die Überahnung.
> So sachen wie Motherboard oder sonsigen Kramm, kann ich somit wohl drinn lassen!?



Für 400 bekommst Du die 8800GTS 640 und Vista Home Premium 64bit OEM ... und da muss nichts an dem Rest verändert werden, es sei denn Du hast ein Board mit AGP-Anschluss.


----------



## Huhn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: grafikkarte bis 350 watt?*

Vielen Dank, damit habt ihr mir schon sehr geholfen.


----------



## RavenXP (8. Juli 2007)

*Neue Grafikkarte*

hi 
ich wollte mir eine neue grafikkarte kaufen , da ich aber kein vista habe und es auch nicht kaufen werde in der nächsten zeit denke das ich mit einer dx 9 karte besser fahre weil ich auch nicht mehr als 200 euro ausgeben wollte.

spielen tu ich in 1280X1024 macht es da einen grossen unterschied ob 256 oder 512 mb speicher?

was würdet ihr den da so empfehlen?


derzeit hab ich eine 6800 gt


----------



## DeVan90 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Ich habe mir eine 8800gts(640mb) mit einem e6600 gekauft und wollte wissen ob ein Netzteil mit folgenden Daten ausreichend ist: 
# 3,3 Volt: 26 A
# 5 Volt: 30 A
# + 12 Volt (1): 20 A
# + 12 Volt (2): 20 A
# + 12 Volt (combined): 33 A
# - 5 Volt: 0,8 A
# - 12 Volt: 1,0 A
# 5 Volt Vsb: 2,5 A


----------



## bierchen (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				DeVan90 am 11.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir eine 8800gts(640mb) mit einem e6600 gekauft und wollte wissen ob ein Netzteil mit folgenden Daten ausreichend ist:
> (...)
> # + 12 Volt (1): 20 A
> # + 12 Volt (2): 20 A
> ...


Ich meine, das reicht ganz dicke!


----------



## DeVan90 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				bierchen am 11.07.2007 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> DeVan90 am 11.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## F-REAK (10. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

hi leute, also da hätte ich jetzt auch mal ne frage 

weiß vieleicht einer von euch wann die neue generation der 

NVIDIA-GRAKA´s kommt ??? 

hab da so gerüchte gehöt das da schon diesen winter 

was auf den markt kommt 

kann das jemand bestätigen oder is das nur wunschdenken ???


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

kommen werden sie aufjeden fall aber wann kann glaube ich keiner sagen.

Nun zu meiner frage  

Ich überlege mir eine 2600pro mit 512 mb zu kaufen.ist die karte   oder  
Es soll für nfs Carbon,Anno 1701 und wenn mein bruder net da ist mal für bf 2142 reichen.Eine auflösung von 1024X768 und mittlere details reichen.
kostet ja nur 90E und bei meinem händler kriege ich noch ein spiel dazu!

Kaufen oder nicht?  

mfg Yardbird


----------



## olstyle (12. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 12.08.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir eine 2600pro mit 512 mb zu kaufen.ist die karte   oder


Die ist eher  aber wenn du da wirklich noch ein Vollpreisspiel für drauf bekommst hat sie bei den dann 50-60€ für die Karte selbst doch ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.
Für mittlere Details sollte sie reichen aber wenn du die HDMI-Features nicht brauchst fährst du mit einer DX9 Karte wohl besser.


> weiß vieleicht einer von euch wann die neue generation der
> 
> NVIDIA-GRAKA´s kommt ???


Es wird gemunkelt die kommen Ende November aber eine offizielle Ankündigung gibt es afaik nicht.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

tja leider geben die ein dx10 spiel dazu  

Aber karte mit spiel zusammen 90€ ist ja wirklich billig...
Hdmi ist doch nur für videos oder  Ich spiele nur am pc.

Vista habe ich auch net also fällt dx10 sowieso weg!
Warscheinlich ist eine x1950 pro oder 7950XX besser

Hier die seite vom Händler: http://www.je-computer.de/
(etwas weiter unten)

aber trotzdem danke.
mfg Yardbird


----------



## olstyle (12. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 12.08.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> tja leider geben die ein dx10 spiel dazu


Ein Vollpreisspiel ist was anderes  .
Call of Juarez läuft aber auch Problemlos auf DX9 Karten.

Wenn du aber dieses Spiel wirklich haben willst bleibt es ein sehr gutes Angebot.
 Du bekommst mit einer X1950er Karte natürlich mehr Leistung(die von dir genannten Spiele sollten damit auch in hoher Auflösung laufen) aber die bewegen sich ja auch schon wieder in einem ganz anderen Preisbereich.


----------



## Kaeksch (15. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Mahlzeit.
Wollt mal nachfragen wie es mit der Leistung der 2900XT mitlerweile aussieht?
Is sie besser geworden oder bringen die neuen Treiber doch nichts?
Was könnt ihr mir überhaupt empfehlen, 8800GT, GTX oder doch die 2900XT?
Bin doch ein wenig unschlüssig.
Wie sieht s aus mit dem Preisverfall? Wird da demnächst vielleicht noch was sinken?

Mfg Käksch


----------



## Schindler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Guten Abend,
vorweg: Meine Ahnung hinsichtlich Hardware bewegt sich sehr weit unten, ich bitte also um einfache Erklärungen. Danke!

Ich habe derzeit einen älteren Rechner mit 3 Ghz, in dem derzeit problemlos eine X800 läuft: Leider untertützt diese kein Shader 3.0, daher bin ich am Überlegen, die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten. Ich möchte bei ATI bleiben, da ich sehr zufrieden bin. 

Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Und auch mit meinem älteren System noch läuft?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Napster90 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

moin

ich möchte mir in nächster zeit einen neue graka anschaffen und zwar die:
"Asus EN8600GT SILENT/HTDP/512M "

ist sie zu empfehlen oder nicht?
reicht sie für die neuen spiele wie z.b Stalker, Spinter Cell, Advanced Warfighter und und und^^

muss ich noch irgendwas wegen DX10 beachten?

danke schonmal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Napster90 am 27.08.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> ich möchte mir in nächster zeit einen neue graka anschaffen und zwar die:
> "Asus EN8600GT SILENT/HTDP/512M "
> ...



eigentlich sind die 8600er und 8500er nicht wirklich empfehlenswert,

du zahlst geld für eine dx10 karte die dann zu schwach ist für echte dx10 titel

für das geld sollte eine x1950gt zu haben sein oder gar ne pro,

damit biste besser bedient,

wenns unbedingt dx10 sein soll erst ab 8800gts


----------



## Flameon1985 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Hallo,
ich wollt mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, hab allerdings überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr, was nach dem Kauf meiner letzten sich so auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt getan hat.

Meine groben Vorstellungen:

- sollte ne nVidia Karte sein (meine Letzten beiden waren ATI... wir wollen doch fair bleiben  )

- Sollte 300€ NICHT überschreiten

- Shader Model 3.0 muss vorhanden sein (Sonst lohnt es sich ja nicht ^^)

- besser sein als die ATI X850irgendwas

- eine PCIExpress Karte sein

- sollte mit meinem Netzteil laufen, will mir kein neues holen (und ich glaub da wirds dann schwierig) Anbei ein Link mit einem Bild meines Netzteils :http://www.hardwareluxx.de/rgoetz/artikel/silentium_t2/silentium_t2_08.JPG

für solche Spiele brauch ich die:
- Sport & Rennspiele (PES, Nfs, etc)
- Rollenspiele (NWN2 und kommende RPGS wie 'the Witcher')
- KEINE Ego-Shooter, dh es muss nicht die Überkarte sein.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

naja, nicht ganz unwichtig wäre hier zu wissen, erstens hardware udn zweiten OS

wenn du eh nur xp nutzt ist eine dx10 karte eigentlich rausgeworfenes geld

und wen du vielleicht nur nen 3.0 P4 hast ist was schnelleres als ne 1950 pro auch nicht sinnvoll weil der prozessor zum flaschenhals wird 

also gibt mal ein paar infos raus


----------



## Flameon1985 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 26.09.2007 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, nicht ganz unwichtig wäre hier zu wissen, erstens hardware udn zweiten OS
> 
> wenn du eh nur xp nutzt ist eine dx10 karte eigentlich rausgeworfenes geld
> 
> ...



ahso ja natürlich, total vergessen zu schreiben   

nutze Win XP

Prozessor ist ein AMD ATHLON64 x2 4200+


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

da würde ich preis/leistungstechnisch würde ich da zur x1950 pro oder ggf. noch zur xt raten  

preismäßig liegen beide im rahmen, größer lohnt sich in meinen augen nicht


----------



## Flameon1985 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 26.09.2007 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> da würde ich preis/leistungstechnisch würde ich da zur x1950 pro oder ggf. noch zur xt raten
> 
> preismäßig liegen beide im rahmen, größer lohnt sich in meinen augen nicht



Ich danke dir für die schnellen Antworten
 

dann werd ich mich mal nach der Karte umschauen (auch wenns wieder ATI ist ^^)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

sorry, aber nvidia hat derzeit eigentlich nur im high end was inteessantes


----------



## Wozer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

hi ich will mir nun auch eine 8800 GTX holen. Jedoch weiß ich nciht welche. Wenn man einfach nur nach 8800 TX sucht, wird man von Treffern erschlagen.

Welches "Modell" ist am besten ? Ich hab z.b. gelesen, dass die 8800GTX von MSI mit 600Mhz Chiptakt läuft, während die von Asus mit 575Mhz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

also laut dem aussagen hier im forum sidn die mit standardtakt betriebenen GTX alle gleich, nur der aufkleber ist anders, da kannst du quasi zur günstigsten greifen,

wenn dir ein paar euro nicht weh tun, dann schau das du ne übertaktete bekommst mit garantie wie die msi die du beschreibst

zum vergleichen der daten eignet sich eigentlich alternate


----------



## Wozer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 05.10.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also laut dem aussagen hier im forum sidn die mit standardtakt betriebenen GTX alle gleich, nur der aufkleber ist anders, da kannst du quasi zur günstigsten greifen,
> 
> wenn dir ein paar euro nicht weh tun, dann schau das du ne übertaktete bekommst mit garantie wie die msi die du beschreibst
> 
> zum vergleichen der daten eignet sich eigentlich alternate



aha vielen Dank


----------



## Snakebitecss (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Guten Tag. Ich bin neu hier und könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen. Ich hoffe das klappt und bin hier richtig.
Also folgendes. 
Ich möchte mir ne Neue Graka leisten, habe aber nicht viel Geld. Mein absolutes Limit liegt  bei 100€ + Versand . Grins
Als erstes Mal meine Komponenten:
AMD64 3000+ Kern Venice ( ich will noch nen 4000+ in 2 Monaten kaufen)
Abit AN8 32 X Nforce 4 SLI // 2*16 Pci Express
G Skill 2 * 512 MB   Cl 2,0  3  3 6
No Name 650 Watt Netzteil 
SB Audigy ZS 2 
Asus Extreme 6600GT 128MB( Ich komme bei 3 D Mark 05 auf 3500 Punkte)
Win Xp SE II ( Also 8 000Nforce oder  2000 Ati ist Blödsinn)

Jetzt folgendes : ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Ich habe ein paar Grakas gefunden , die für mich in Frage kämen, aber alles mit für und wieder.

http://www.ebug-europe.com/bug/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=%2CPE10000D%2C110034552%2C%2C
 ( 7900 GS XXX)
dann noch :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270178440294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
( 7800GTX )
oder :
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=202977
(X 1950 GT )
Für andere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich auch dankbar.
 Die ersten beiden werden evel langsamer sein, aber ich habe ja ein vollwertiges SLI Board mit 2 * 16 .  Könnte da eine 4000 + CPu ,die ich mir noch kaufen muß, überhaupt 2 *7900 Gs nutzen?  Bitte helft mir, da ich mich erst grade mal mit dem Thema beschäftige und nicht so viel Ahnung habe. 
Danke schon mal 
Mfg


----------



## Nurgler (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Snakebitecss am 26.10.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag. Ich bin neu hier und könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen. Ich hoffe das klappt und bin hier richtig.
> Also folgendes.
> Ich möchte mir ne Neue Graka leisten, habe aber nicht viel Geld. Mein absolutes Limit liegt  bei 100€ + Versand . Grins
> Als erstes Mal meine Komponenten:
> ...



Also zu nem Singlecore reicht denke ich eine der genannten Karten völlig aus. Ich würde wohl eine x1950gt empfehlen, die kann man eventuell auch noch auf pro niveau übertakten aber auch mit standardtakt ist das in dem Peissegment denke ich die beste Karte.


----------



## Snakebitecss (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Oh ja , Danke. 
Ich habe halt gedacht , weil daß ja die 7900 XXX wäre die dadurch eventuel so ähnlich gut wie ne X1950 GT
So mal schauen?????!!!!!


----------



## pcflatron (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Nurgler am 28.10.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Snakebitecss am 26.10.2007 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein bisschen teurer:http://www.alternate.at/html/product/details.html?articleId=208809&showTechData=true


----------



## cbw249 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Kurze frage brauch für ein kumpel eine Karte um die 100€ und soll noch zum zocken reichen. Ach ja er hat ein 350W netzteil.-


----------



## bierchen (3. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				cbw249 am 03.11.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze frage brauch für ein kumpel eine Karte um die 100€ und soll noch zum zocken reichen. Ach ja er hat ein 350W netzteil.-


PCIe oder noch AGP?

Edit: So oder so, es empfiehlt sich eine X1950 Pro. Ich hab mal bei Geizhals geschaut. Sowohl PCIe- als auch AGP-Karten mit dem Chip gibt es schon für unter 120 Euro.


----------



## cbw249 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				bierchen am 03.11.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> cbw249 am 03.11.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agp karte, prozzi ist ein Amd64 Venice 3000


----------



## fragee (4. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Tag auch!

Ich suche eine AGP-Grafikkarte um die 200 €uronen. Leider hab ich die Graka - Entwicklung in der letzten Zeit verschlafen, ich kenn mich also Nüsse aus..
Marke ist ATI bevorzugt, aber nicht zwingend.
Empfehlungen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

keine mehr
in ein agp-system brauchst du diesen betrag nicht mehr investieren

das ende der emfehlenswerten fahnenstange ist bei der x1950pro erreicht

darüber lohnt eine umrüstung auf ein neues system eher, denn ne reine graka


----------



## paterdeimel (13. November 2007)

*Neue Grafikkarte*

Hallo 

suche für meinen Pizeh ne neue Graka. 
Preislich so zwischen 100-150 Euronen, also ne Mid end - Karte. 
Mein System:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id37728

Ne ATI 1950 pro/XT wär schon was, aber was ich hier und in anderen Foren drüber gelesen habe, schreckt mich dann doch eher ab... 
(Hardware -Treiberprobs.usw) 

Was haltet ihr denn von ner Nvidia 8600 GTS ?

Gruß
paterdeimel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

gar nix, zu schwach für diesen preis
da würde ich darauf spekulieren das die hd3850 demnächst unter 150 zu haben sein wird (hab ich schon gefunden im geizhals.at, nur nicht lieferbar)

in diesem bereich ist ati einfach besser
und die probleme sidn auf die menge der x1950-karten eher gering
ich hab eien udn hab null probleme, allerdings auch pci-e


----------



## g3n3ralwolf (25. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Hi alle zusammen!
Ich hab mal eine Frage!
Ich will mir eine neue graka kaufen!
entweder HD2900XT oder 8800GTX
Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könntet welche grafikkarte besser ist und welche es sich lohnt zu kaufen!! Bezug auf leistung ausstattung zukunft etc.pp^^
Ich danke!^^


----------



## DoktorX (25. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Gar keine davon. Kaufe dir eine 8800GT. Oder warte auf die neue 8800GTS.
DIe HD2900XT oder die 8800GTX lohnen sich nicht.


----------



## apollo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Sagt mal, gibts die 8800GT eigentlich noch irgendwo zu laufen? in jedem shop den ich durchschnüffelt hab ausverkauft. btw wie stark unterscheiden sich 8800GT und 8800 GTS; technisch und von der Leistung, weiß das jmd?


----------



## g3n3ralwolf (25. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

warum lohnen sich 88gtx und 29xt ni?
vom preis leistungsverhältnis her? oder zu alt?


----------



## DoktorX (25. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Vom P/L her nicht.
Was du vllt auch noch in Betracht ziehen könntest, wäre die HD3870. Die ist gar nichtmal so schlecht. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=622505
Da auf die Bilder klicken. Ist nicht nur SLI vs. CF, sondern auch als Single dabei.


----------



## MArcstani (27. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Also die 8800 GTS 640 MB oder die GTX  karten lohnen sich erst wenn man mit ner höheren Auflösung als 1280x1024 und mit sehr hohen AA Werten spielt. Ansonsten bist mit ner  normalen 8800GT am besten beraten, da sie günstig ist und bis zr o.g. Auflösung absolt top arbeitet-musst nur leider bissel warten bis sie wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## MisterCBR (27. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Warte auf die Neue 8800 GTS am 3. Dezember, die ist so leistungfähig wie die 8800GTX, verbraucht eine menge weniger Strom und ist zudem weit, weit aus günstiger


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Also, ich muss wohl auch meinen Rechner umstrukturieren, und brauche dazu auch neue Grafik. Dazu habe ich mir schon einen Intel® Core 2 Duo E6850 Prozessor bestellt, also was mit sehr viel Speed. Was für eine PCI-E Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich max um die 250€ ausgeben möchte und auch Spieletechnisch dabei sein will (des weiteren sollte sie mindestens genauso gut sein wie meine alte, ne GeForce 7800GS-AGP). Mein Hauptspieleaugenmerk liegt auf Strategie (Age of Empires 3) und Fussball (Pro Evo 0 spielen, ich brauche jetzt keine Karte für Crysis oder ähnlichem, da ich das eh nicht spiele.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus
Maulwurf2005

Edit: bin überzeugter XP nutzer, habe nen 17-Zoll Bildschirm und spiele nie in größeren Auflösungen als 1280-1048 Pixel


----------



## knexi (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 29.11.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich muss wohl auch meinen Rechner umstrukturieren, und brauche dazu auch neue Grafik. Dazu habe ich mir schon einen Intel® Core 2 Duo E6850 Prozessor bestellt, also was mit sehr viel Speed. Was für eine PCI-E Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich max um die 250€ ausgeben möchte und auch Spieletechnisch dabei sein will (des weiteren sollte sie mindestens genauso gut sein wie meine alte, ne GeForce 7800GS-AGP). Mein Hauptspieleaugenmerk liegt auf Strategie (Age of Empires 3) und Fussball (Pro Evo 0 spielen, ich brauche jetzt keine Karte für Crysis oder ähnlichem, da ich das eh nicht spiele.
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus
> Maulwurf2005
> ...



Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Um 115€ bekommt man schon eine Radeon 1950 Pro. Diese würde sicherlich für AOE3 und PES 2008 für volle Details locker reichen. Die nächste Stufe wäre die Radeon HD 3850 (160€). Die nächste Stufe wäre dann eine Radeon HD 3870 (180€). Noch schneller wäre die GeForce 8800 GT um 210€. Dann wäre da noch die GeForce 8800 GTS (G92,512MB;bei deinen Auflösungen schneller als die 8800 GTX) um 275€.


----------



## RPCTAKTIKAL (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

wie die zeit vergeht XD


----------



## tils (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Warte auf die 8800GT Verfügbarkeit. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, mir im Dezember eine 8800GTS 640 zu kaufen (aus reiner Unvernunft) und ärgere mich grün wenn ich mir die Benchmarks anschaue


----------



## RPCTAKTIKAL (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				tils am 01.01.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Warte auf die 8800GT Verfügbarkeit. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, mir im Dezember eine 8800GTS 640 zu kaufen (aus reiner Unvernunft) und ärgere mich grün wenn ich mir die Benchmarks anschaue


selber schuld^^


----------



## passi13 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Hi!

Ich hatte überlegt ob ich mir ne 8800gt holen soll, nun hab ich aber gehört das die net auf meinem Board läuft, da die net mit dem Via Kt800 chipsatz kann. Stimmt das? Wenn ja was hab ich für alternativen die recht günstig sind.


----------



## homer1979 (3. Januar 2008)

*Ich habe sie !!!!*

Habe soeben meine Asus 8800GT geholt ! Den ganzen Vormittag im Internet geschaut und immer "nicht verfügbar". Durch zufall und einen guten Tipp von einen Kollegen an ein ganz unscheinbaren Computerstore in Kassel gelangt. Sofort da angerufen, und siehe da 2 Karten noch da. reservieren lassen und abgeholt.   

Jetzt gehts an Crysis.

Gruß aus Kassel


----------



## BigPsycho (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ich habe sie !!!!*

Hallo,

ich bastel mir gerade einen Rechner, die Graka sollte bei so 200,-€ liegen. Die Frage ist nun nimmt man eine HD3870 mit 512MB oder die 8800GT mit 256MB.

Ich würd mir bei beiden n Board holen, was SLI oder Crossfire unterstütz, für später.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Psycho


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ich habe sie !!!!*



			
				BigPsycho am 06.01.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bastel mir gerade einen Rechner, die Graka sollte bei so 200,-€ liegen. Die Frage ist nun nimmt man eine HD3870 mit 512MB oder die 8800GT mit 256MB.
> 
> ...


die beste performance würde eine 8800gt mit 512mb ram bringen . eine 8800gt mit 256mb ram ist rausgeschmissenes geld , da sie bei auflösungen höher ab 1280*1024 einfach zu wenig ram hat .ausserdem sind 256mb ram für SLI zu wenig da ja bei SLI der ram nicht verdoppelt wird sondern insgesamt nur der ram einer karte zur verfügung steht .

die hd3870 ist in dem fall die bessere wahl :
1. 512mb
2. es gibt bessere croddfire chipsätze als SLI chipsätze (x38vs 680i SLI)
3. Crossfire skaliert besser als SLI .
4. die 3870 braucht weniger strom.

hier benches von 8800gt sli vs 3870 im crossfire
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=622505

test von der 3870 : http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_ati_radeon_hd_3870_rv670/


----------



## passi13 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				passi13 am 02.01.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich hatte überlegt ob ich mir ne 8800gt holen soll, nun hab ich aber gehört das die net auf meinem Board läuft, da die net mit dem Via Kt800 chipsatz kann. Stimmt das? Wenn ja was hab ich für alternativen die recht günstig sind.



Kann mir keiner zu meiner Frage ne Antwort geben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

nenn uns mal explizit das bord, so einfach ist da nämlich nicht

wenns ein asrock ist kannst mit den HDs gehen


----------



## BigPsycho (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				tils am 01.01.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Warte auf die 8800GT Verfügbarkeit. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, mir im Dezember eine 8800GTS 640 zu kaufen (aus reiner Unvernunft) und ärgere mich grün wenn ich mir die Benchmarks anschaue



:o ist die 8800GTS mit 640MB nicht viel besser als die 8800GT mit 512MB. Schwanke gerade selbst zwischen den Karten. Die Benches sehen doch auch bei der GTS besser aus, oder hab ich mich da verguckt.

Psycho


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

nene, so groß ist der unterschied nicht und manchmal ist die GT ebend doch besser als die GTS gerade in einigen bereichen die immer wichtiger werden,

nebenbei weniger stromverbrauch und dadurch leisere kühlung


----------



## BigPsycho (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 07.01.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> nene, so groß ist der unterschied nicht und manchmal ist die GT ebend doch besser als die GTS gerade in einigen bereichen die immer wichtiger werden,
> 
> nebenbei weniger stromverbrauch und dadurch leisere kühlung



Ich hab mich jetzt für eine GTS mit 640MB entschieden, die ist einer GT8800 mit 256 MB aber sicherlich überlegen oder?

Psycho


----------



## passi13 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 07.01.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> nenn uns mal explizit das bord, so einfach ist da nämlich nicht
> 
> wenns ein asrock ist kannst mit den HDs gehen



Es is das Asrock 4Core Dual SATA2. Hoffe das hilft weiter, aber was meinst du mit den HDs?


----------



## mastermaisi777 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				BigPsycho am 08.01.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 07.01.2008 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in hohen auflösungen ja (da 256mb ) in auflösungen bis 1280*1024 eher nicht .
wieviel zahlst du denn für die 8800gts 640mb?


----------



## BigPsycho (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 09.01.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> BigPsycho am 08.01.2008 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



200,00€...ist ja auch der Preis für eine 8800GT...
Spiele meiste auf 1280*1024. Aber egal, jetzt ist sie mein, was solls, ich werd schon mit zufrieden sein. 

Psycho


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

auf dem sata2 laugen HD3850 udn hd3870 (fast so schnell wie die gt, der unterschied ist nicht wirklich groß

denk dran das die karten auf dem bord aufgrudn der nur 4 lanes eh an leistung verlieren, die 11000 punkte die eine his HD3850 torbo auf nem x38 bord mit 4gb ram und q6600 in 3d mark 06 macht erreicht do mit dem sata2 nicht

preis leistungstechnisch macht also eine 3850 von his durchaus sinn aber bitte als 512 MB version
die 256er kommen einfach gerade in quallitätsmodi und etwas höherer auflösung zu schnell an die grenzen des speichers

achja, ggf gibt es noch ein treiberproblem der HD38x0 serie mit vista, also besser da auf XP setzen, 

für neuigkeiten diesbezüglich hier schauen:
http://www.pc-treiber.net/board.php?boardid=73


----------



## passi13 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 11.01.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> auf dem sata2 laugen HD3850 udn hd3870 (fast so schnell wie die gt, der unterschied ist nicht wirklich groß
> 
> denk dran das die karten auf dem bord aufgrudn der nur 4 lanes eh an leistung verlieren, die 11000 punkte die eine his HD3850 torbo auf nem x38 bord mit 4gb ram und q6600 in 3d mark 06 macht erreicht do mit dem sata2 nicht
> 
> ...


Nutze eh weiterhin Xp. Vista kommt mir net auffen Rechner, bis das es unumgänglich ist. ^^


----------



## Tuhnafisch8 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Hallo ich bin neu hier und überlege mir gerade ne neue GraKa zukaufen.

Da ich nicht so die Ahnung habe denke ich mal ich kriege hier gute Hilfe.

Alsi ich überlege mir die neue 8800gts oder die alte 8800gtx zuholen.

Nun ich spiel nur in der Auflösung 1280x1024 und was mir ganz wichtig ist das ich halt auch AA und AF einschalten kann.

Und da komm wir zu den Punkt macht sich der größere Speicher bei eingeschalteten AA/AF bei derAuflösung  bemerkbar weil rwin vom Takt ist ja die GTS ja fast so schnell wie die GTX oder?


MfG Tuhna


----------



## ando77 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

hi...habe mir vor nem jahr ne 8800gtx geholt und bin damit super zufrieden.....das einzigste was mich aufregt ist das nen kollege nun halb so viel für seine 8800gts bezahlt hat und damit ca 100 pkt. mehr beim benchmark hat als ich.....

helft meiner stadt zu wachsen.......
_LINK ENTFERNT_

keine solchen links!


----------



## Tuhnafisch8 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				ando77 am 23.01.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hi...habe mir vor nem jahr ne 8800gtx geholt und bin damit super zufrieden.....das einzigste was mich aufregt ist das nen kollege nun halb so viel für seine 8800gts bezahlt hat und damit ca 100 pkt. mehr beim benchmark hat als ich.....




Also was heist das genau würdet ihr mir zu einer GTX raten oder ist die GTS genauso geut in den Einstellungen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

die neue GTS ist erheblich günstiger udn bietet fast die gleiche leistung

unterschiede kommen erst bei sehr hohen auflösungen ans tageslicht, dann imme rnoch zugunsten der schon betagten GTX, aber ob du das brauchst bei der von dir vorgesehenen auflösung?

so lange du nicht crysis auf max spielen willst tut es auch eine GTS und wen du crysis auf max spielen willst hilft auch die gtx nicht mehr


----------



## Hephaestus (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Fixe Frage:
Hab die Wahl zwischen ner 8800GT ZOTAC AMP Edition
und ner 8800GTS von Gigabyte, Preisutnerschied 30€.
Was soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Hephaestus am 25.01.2008 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Fixe Frage:
> Hab die Wahl zwischen ner 8800GT ZOTAC AMP Edition
> und ner 8800GTS von Gigabyte, Preisutnerschied 30€.
> Was soll ich nehmen?


GTS


----------



## BlackLord85 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				Masterchiefhonk am 08.02.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hephaestus am 25.01.2008 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die GTS ist grundlegend etwas schneller, wenn du die übertaktest (was bei der Zotac schon gemacht wurde), haste viel mehr fürs Geld...

Ich habe eine GTS G92, die ist richtig schnell...


----------



## DarkLordAlex (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine Asus EN7950GT mit 512 MB, die ich in meinen neuen Rechner einbauen will. Heute habe ich ein Angebot für eine neue Grafikkarte gefunden. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine PNY GeForce 8600 GT mit 512MB für 88 €.

Mich würde interessieren, ob die 8600GT wesentlich besser ist als die 7950GT bzw. ob sie für den Preis lohnt oder ob es für den Preis evtl. bessere gibt.
Wäre dankbar für die Hilfe, habe selbst aber nicht allzu viel Ahnung von Hardware.

(Hoffe, dass ich hier im richtigen Thread bin.)


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				DarkLordAlex am 02.03.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
> 
> Zur Zeit habe ich eine Asus EN7950GT mit 512 MB, die ich in meinen neuen Rechner einbauen will. Heute habe ich ein Angebot für eine neue Grafikkarte gefunden. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine PNY GeForce 8600 GT mit 512MB für 88 €.
> 
> ...


die 8600g ist um einiges langsamer als die 7950 siehe hier :http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...e_9600_gt_sli/24/#abschnitt_performancerating


----------



## DarkLordAlex (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 02.03.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkLordAlex am 02.03.2008 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hilft mir dann auch schon sehr. Danke. Dann bleib ich lieber bei meiner 7950.


----------



## DerFloh (6. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Mal ne Frage:
Wird die neue 9800gtx besser als die 8800 ultra?


----------



## DanDragoon (7. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Gute frage, wär schön mal ne Leistungs-liste von Nvidia Karten zu sehn denn die namensgebung is ja so der totale müll


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

laut einer anderen zeitschrift sollen gwischen 88gtx und 98gtx 30% liegen, demnach ein klares ja falls es stimmt


----------



## COFzDeep (24. März 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Hallo Leute!

Ich such ne neue Grafikkarte für mein System. Nicht übderdimensioniert, aber auch nix schwaches, momentan werkelt ne X1650. Der Rest vom System:
AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 4200+
2 GB RAM
380 Watt Netzteil

Bitte schlagt Karten vor, die MIT dem Netzteil auskommen, und auch welche, die ein stärkeres Netzteil bräuchten (und dann bitte gleich die Stärke des Netzteils angeben, die die Karte eurer Meinung nach bräuchte).
Natürlich würde ich liebend gern das jetzige NT behalten, aber falls es nicht anders geht...

Ich selber bin bei meinen Nachforschungen bis jetzt auf die HD2600 XT gestossen, die sowohl halbwegs Leistung bringt, als auch nen relativ niedrigen Stromhunger zu haben scheint. 
Bei ner HD 3850 bin ich mir schon nichtmehr ganz sicher, ob das Netzteil ausreicht. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Aber vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch bessere Alternativen?! Danke jedenfalls im voraus!


----------



## PCgamer03 (6. April 2008)

*Neue Grafikkarte*

Morgen,

Ich will mir eine Übergangsgrafikkarte (bis wieder mehr geld da ist   ) kaufen. ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen der ASUS EAH3650 HTDI 256MB DDR3 und der Powercolor PCI-E HD3650SCS 512MB DDR2 passiv die ja vom chip her eigentlich gleich sind und der preis ist auch fast gleich (die ASUS bei 50 und die Powercolor bei 55).

Jedoch weiß ich nicht was zum zocken besser ist. Mehr speicher (Powercolor) oder den schnelleren Speicher (ASUS mit DDR3). Was würdet ihr sagen?

Wenn ihr die genauen Daten (also Chiptakt usw.) von den Grakas braucht sagt bescheid.

Mein System:
AMD Sempron @ 4,2 GHz
1GB RAM
Mainbord: K8-SLI-eSATA2
ehm noch was grundlegendes vergessen?

achso... die Graka sollte für spiele wie BF2142 und sowas reichen. Cool wäre auch CoD4 und STALKER oder sowas (muss ja net auf höchster qualität sein) denkt ihr des geht?

Danke für die hilfe.


----------



## usopia (6. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

nimm auf jeden Fall die Asus! Bei diesem relativ schwachen Chip bringen 512 MiB sowieso nichts. Schon gar nicht DDR2-Speicher, der is für Grakas einfach zu lahm. Mit 256 MiB DDR3 bist du besser bzw. schneller dran.


----------



## PCgamer03 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				usopia am 06.04.2008 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> nimm auf jeden Fall die Asus! Bei diesem relativ schwachen Chip bringen 512 MiB sowieso nichts. Schon gar nicht DDR2-Speicher, der is für Grakas einfach zu lahm. Mit 256 MiB DDR3 bist du besser bzw. schneller dran.



Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich hab jetzt ne frage zu der ASUS die ich mir kaufen werde:

lohnt es sich bei der 10€ mehr auszugeben für 75MHz mehr Chiptakt (von 725MHz auf 800MHz) und 200MHz mehr Speichertakt (von 1,6GHz auf 1,8GHz). Weil von der habe ich jetzt aufeinmal 2 Versionen entdeckt. is aber iwie der gleiche lüfter und die gleiche karte, also is die doch einfach nur übertaktet oder!?
Ich denk des lohnt sich net.
Was meint ihr?

THX


----------



## usopia (6. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

ja, die scheint halt einfach von Asus übertaktet zu sein. Kannst du notfalls auch selbst machen und die 10.-€ sparen.


----------



## max86gt (8. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				PCgamer03 am 06.04.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 06.04.2008 09:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannste eigendlich nicht 1 MOnat warten und 99€ auftreiben für 8800GS 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/test_nvidia_geforce_9600_gt_sli/24/#abschnitt_performancerating
die 8800Gs kann  man mit 9600GT vergleichen(Leistung) ist sogar öffter schneller, die 378MB version aber nur für leute die Höhstens mit 1280x1024 Auflösung spielen (bei neueren Titel besser ohne AA)

Edit: Ach ja was hast du jetzt für ne Graka ob sich der wechsel auf hd3650 lohnt  

Edit: Laut deinem Gamer-Profil haste ne 7900GT da lohnt sich der Umstieg auf HD3650 garnicht


----------



## IchwareinJedi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Suche hier auch mal die Gelegenheit und hoffe, es gibt ein paar Leute,
die mir helfen können. . .

Da ich noch den 939er habe, Asus A8R32mvp deluxe mit Crossfire Unterstützung, 
spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf die 38X0 er Serie umzusteigen. Zumal die X800XL ein bisschen in die Tage gekommen ist!    

Falls da jemand helfen kann, bitte melden!
Die 3650 reisst nach der Übersicht in der PCGH 07/08 weitaus mehr als meine alte. In der Leistung geht es nach oben mit 3850/3870. 
Wie verhalten sich die Karten im Crossfire Modus?????

Man merkt das, dass ich ein knappes Budget dafür erbringe. . . 
Da ich aber nur Stalker als neustes Spiel z.Z. besitze, und die Silent Hill Saga
nur darauf wartet, ausgepackt zu werden, reichen diese GPU`s allemal.


----------



## Graf-Dracula (14. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Hallo erstmal,
will mir in ein bis 2 Wochen nen Rechner zusammenbauen und überlege mir gerade ob ich mir ne nvidia 280GTX oder ne ATI HD4870 x2 holen soll.

Ich weiß das die ATI viel schneller ist jedoch stört mich an ihr die Lautstärke und die Wärmeentwicklung.Desweiteren weiß ich nicht ob ich auf Mikroruckler empfindlich reagiere und hab auch keinen Freund bei dem ich es ausprobieren könnte.
 

Jedoch hat die ATI wesentlich mehr Power und ich hab dann auch nicht so schnell wieder vor, mir nen neue Grafikkarte zu holen.Heißt in 2 bis 3 Jahren höchstens.

Bin über jeden Ratschlag froh.

mfg Graf-Dracula


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

halli hallo,,ich hätte da mal ne frage,,ich bin derzeit besitzer einer geforce msi 9600gt mit 1024 mb,hab aber überlegt mir demnächst die gtx260 zu zu legen,,könntet ihr mich vieleicht beraten ob sich das lohnen würde,,vielen dank schonmal


----------



## vivids (18. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				stawacz79 am 16.09.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> halli hallo,,ich hätte da mal ne frage,,ich bin derzeit besitzer einer geforce msi 9600gt mit 1024 mb,hab aber überlegt mir demnächst die gtx260 zu zu legen,,könntet ihr mich vieleicht beraten ob sich das lohnen würde,,vielen dank schonmal



Schau mal in die neue pcgh 10/08 - da werden ganz viele karten getestet. darunter auh die gtx260

mfg


----------



## croekk (20. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*

Beim Hochfahren heute hat das Bios nur noch vor sich hin gepiept, hab die Graka als Ursache ausgemacht -> Neue muss her.
Das System ist ca. 3,5 Jahre alt, und ich hab eigentlich nicht unbedingt vor aufzurüsten in nächster Zeit, da ich einen Highend-Laptop habe. Hab eigentlich seit ein paar Jahren nur noch sehr wenig Überblick über den Hardwaremarkt, und musste mich erstmal wieder einlesen. Hab dann die Zotac 9800GT AMP (120€) ins Auge gefasst (aus Gewohnheit auf nVidia Karten beschränkt). Die Karte ist natürlich 'ne Nummer zu groß für den alten PC, aber sollte ich vielleicht doch mal aufrüsten, müsste ich nicht nochmal ne Neue kaufen. Zudem sind ältere Karten ja auch nicht so viel billiger, aber dann halt entsprechend schlechter.

Was meint ihr? Und was für andere Karten könntet ihr mir noch empfehlen, die nicht über diesem Preis liegen?
Wichtig wäre mir noch eine möglichste geringe Lautstärke.


Eckdaten:
Athlon 64 3200+
1 GB RAM
Elitegroup nforce 4 a939 Board (PCIe)
Bisherige Graka: Club 3D GeForce 6600GT
350W Netzteil: (die einzigen beiden Laufwerke sind ne SATAII Platte und CD-DVD-Brenner; sollte also eigentlich kein Problem darstellen)


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				croekk am 20.09.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Eckdaten:
> Athlon 64 3200+
> 1 GB RAM
> Elitegroup nforce 4 a939 Board (PCIe)
> ...


Hrrhrr. Dein Restsystem ist etwas zu lahm für ne 8800gt. Eine HD3850 sollte deutlich besser dimensioniert sein für deinen PC


----------



## max86gt (11. November 2008)

*AW: Neue Grafikkarte*



			
				croekk am 20.09.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Eckdaten:
> Athlon 64 3200+
> 1 GB RAM
> Elitegroup nforce 4 a939 Board (PCIe)
> ...



Sollte schon steigerung bringen aber erkundige dich ob dein MB die karte erkennt, aber die graka liefert bestimmt nur halb so viel leistung als normal wegen deinen CPU.


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Wolt ma kurz was einwerfen...und zwar mein dad möchte sich nen neuen rechner zulegen...nun weis ich aber nicht was besser ist...eine GeForce GTX 260 oder eine HD 4850 X2 (also doppelt mit 2GB V-RAM)? Ich bin mit crossfire immer noch skeptisch ob es da zu problemen in spielen etc kommt...der rest des Systems sind noch Phenom 2 X940 = 4x3.00Ghz 4GB Ram-DDR2 800 und ein MSI K9A2 CF-F (Mainbord)!

Ich bitte um hilfe ATI vs. GeForce...also ich bin eigentlich froh mit meiner 8800GTS und hab keinerlei probleme...kann man wieder zu ATI greifen weil es ja eben doch immer mal probleme gab/gibt zwecks patchs! 

Der preis ob HD 4850 X2 oder eine GTX 260 bleibt gleich! 

Gruß!!!


----------



## Manwe-Sulimo (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*

Ich will mir einen Laptop zulegen schwanke noch zwischen 2 Modellen, was ich mich Frage mit welcher NVidia Grafikkarte die Radeon™ HD 3670 vergleichbar ist (kann das selbst irgendwie nicht einschätzen)


----------



## max86gt (1. März 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*



			
				Manwe-Sulimo am 28.02.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir einen Laptop zulegen schwanke noch zwischen 2 Modellen, was ich mich Frage mit welcher NVidia Grafikkarte die Radeon™ HD 3670 vergleichbar ist (kann das selbst irgendwie nicht einschätzen)



Erreicht bei 3DMark06 ~4800 Punkte also vergleichbar mit 8600 GT Destkop oder mit 8700M GT wenn dir das noch nicht geholfen hat dann frag !


----------



## wertu (22. März 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*

Hi!

Da ich derzeit bissl Geld übrig hab, hab ich mir überlegt eventuell meinen Rechner aufzurüsten. Derzeit hab ich:
Intel C2D E6600
Geforce 7950 GT
2 GB Ram

Neben zusätzlichen 2 Gig Ram wär eine neue Graka wohl am ehesten angebracht. Da ich aber den Graka Markt seit längerem nicht mehr verfolge weiß nicht nicht welche aktuell eine gute Performance hat, nicht zu teuer ist und auch noch gut mit meiner CPU skaliert. Hat jemand Tipps? Preislich würde ich sagen ca. 200 - 250 €.

Danke im voraus,
wertu


----------



## Memphis11 (22. März 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*



			
				wertu am 22.03.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Da ich derzeit bissl Geld übrig hab, hab ich mir überlegt eventuell meinen Rechner aufzurüsten. Derzeit hab ich:
> Intel C2D E6600
> ...


Da die CPU nicht mehr die schnellste ist aber immer noch schnell genug, auser für GTA4, würde ich zu einer Geforce 260GTX oder ATI 4870 greifen.


----------



## Jaycidi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*



			
				Memphis11 am 22.03.2009 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wertu am 22.03.2009 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaycidi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*



			
				Jaycidi am 13.05.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 22.03.2009 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute, ich habe ein ähnliches Anliegen wie wertu.
Mein Rechner:
MB ist Intel D975 XBX
4 GB RAM, 667er, schneller unterstützt das MB nicht
Grafikkarte Geforce 7950 GX2
Sound X-Fi Fatal1ty

Den Prozessor möchte ich nicht austauschen, ich denke da an die Grafikkarte.
Welche macht Sinn in der Konstellation? Die Graka sollte auch kein Stromfresser sein!

Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Jaycidi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: FAQs: Grafikkartenkauf und Beratung*



			
				Jaycidi am 13.05.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaycidi am 13.05.2009 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss noch ergänzen, dass der Prozessor ein Core 2 Duo E6600 ist.

  So, hat sich erledigt. Ich habe die Seiten der PC Games Hardware durchforstet und bin auf die Geforce GTX 260 / 216 gestoßen. Dass diese Karte meinen alten Rechner bzw. die Performance so verbessern würde, konnte ich kaum glauben !!!


----------

